# Qui racconterò la mia storia



## Fairman (3 Aprile 2017)

*Qui racconterò la mia storia*

Apro il trade per spostare qui tutto ciò che vorrete continuare a dirmi. A breve comincerò il mio racconto per quanto i punti essenziali li abbia già dati.
PER MISTRAL
Non c'è bisogno che ti scusi. I punti di vista, in una discussione, possono anche divergere aspramente, ma se non sono offensivi e scorretti, aprono al dialogo. 
Grazie


----------



## Frithurik (3 Aprile 2017)

Scusa se sono indiscreto, come hai scoperto, e lei come si è giustificata.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Aprile 2017)

*...*



leroluni ha detto:


> Apro il trade per spostare qui tutto ciò che vorrete continuare a dirmi. A breve comincerò il mio racconto per quanto i punti essenziali li abbia già dati.
> PER MISTRAL
> Non c'è bisogno che ti scusi. I punti di vista, in una discussione, possono anche divergere aspramente, ma se non sono offensivi e scorretti, aprono al dialogo.
> Grazie


Appena puoi.. Aspetto di leggere ulteriormente rispetto a quanto di là già letto..


----------



## Brunetta (4 Aprile 2017)

*Io direi*

Direi di continuare qui.

Non voglio fare fantasie sul tuo caso, ma dire una cosa semplice.
Se un figlio viene massacrato per 18 anni sul principio di lealtà e sincerità e è stato punito perché una volta, che so, aveva detto che andava studiare e invece è andato al cinema, il giorno che scopre che il genitore gli ha detto che non lo poteva accompagnare all'attività sportiva per lavoro  e gliel'ha fatta abbandonare e poi scopre che andava dell'amante, beh un po' ha il diritto di sentirsi gravemente tradito lui e il rapporto di coppia non c'entra niente.


----------



## Fairman (5 Aprile 2017)

*Eccomi*

Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
 Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.

  Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
 Io,  tanto tempo dedicato al lavoro, a volte fuori casa in viaggio, lei con orari lavorativi più regolari  ,  ma fra nonni e tate, c’è l’abbiamo fatta a crescerli.
 Oltre al lavoro, pochissimi spazi individuali; piscina, vacanze, tempo libero sempre insieme, e i figli crescendo, ci hanno a poco a poco consentito di riavere più tempo per noi.

  Nel 2010, era Aprile come adesso, inciampo in una sedia, la sua borsa finisce per terra, e fra le altre cose spunta un telefono mai visto. Le chiedo una spiegazione,   mi dice che è della collega, lo aveva dimenticato ,  le aveva telefonato chiedendole  di tenerlo  per  restituirglielo poi. 
Credetti alla spiegazione.
 Al lavoro quel giorno però continuai a  pensare all’espressione turbata che avevo colto sul suo viso nel momento in cui avevo preso in mano il telefono. 
A letto la sera mi svegliai, mi alzai per rovistare  nella sua borsa. Il telefono non c’era e mi riaddormentai. L’indomani in garage, prima di salire sulla mia auto,  cominciai a frugare nella sua .

 Il telefono era lì, chiuso nel vano porta oggetti. Due soli numeri,  quelli dei messaggi in entrata e in uscita.
 Tanti maledetti messaggi dal contenuto chiaramente inequivocabile.  Non sapevo che fare, mi sentivo sprofondare e la caduta non finiva mai. 
Pensai di non agire d’impulso, in quel momento non avevo la serenità e forse il coraggio per affrontarla, copiai i due numeri e andai via.
 Ne parlai subito con  un  fraterno amico d’infanzia, avvocato. Mi consigliò un investigatore privato a cui mi rivolsi. Nonostante l’angoscia,  nei giorni seguenti cercai di comportarmi come sempre.
 Qualche giorno dopo andai via per lavoro, al ritorno ebbi la conferma ,  foto e i diari dei pedinamenti erano lì .

  Il sabato mattina  le dissi prendiamo le bici. La portai nello stesso posto dove ci eravamo conosciuti. Seduti sulla stessa panchina dove per la prima volta le avevo detto ti amo, le dissi: Qui dove tutto è cominciato adesso in questo momento finisce tutto e le misi in mano le foto. 
Le dissi cosa lei aveva rappresentato per me in quegli anni. Quell’amore viscerale, per lei, la mia donna, la mia amante, la madre dei miei figli, la mia confidente il mio tutto, era svanito, lasciando posto a  rancore odio disprezzo rabbia.
Le chiesi perché?  Impiegò tantissimo prima smettere di piangere e rispondermi.
 Non mi diede nessuna colpa,  quello che aveva fatto non dipendeva dal nostro rapporto, al quale secondo lei non mancava niente.
 Mi disse che lo amava, era il suo capo, che dapprima aveva apprezzato i complimenti di una persona   più giovane di lei. 
Che a 55 anni si era sentita una ragazzina al centro delle attenzioni, e poi pian piano si era innamorata e aveva ceduto, e che  andava avanti da un anno.
 Ma amava anche me e i nostri figli e mai avrebbe voluto perdere la sua famiglia.
 Viveva in due mondi, separati nella sua mente, quando era con lui non c’eravamo noi, e quand’era con noi lui non esisteva.
 Mai visto nei fine settimana o nelle ferie, si vedevano solo quando io ero fuori per lavoro, raramente in altre occasioni. 
Non volle dirmi altro.  
Non rispose a nessuna delle infinite domande, in quel momento mi disse, provava solo vergogna per quello che aveva fatto e chiedeva perdono.    

Tornammo a casa, preparai una valigia, le dissi che ai ragazzi non avrebbe dovuto dire niente,  che  andavo via per lavoro , cosa abituale, e che lei non avrebbe dovuto cercarmi avevo bisogno di riflettere. 
Si gettò ai miei piedi implorandomi di non andare via, ma non l’ascoltai.
  Dopo qualche giorno credo cinque, riuscì a trovare l’albergo dov’ero e mi venne a trovare.
 Non so cosa, forse la sorpresa, fu una notte di passione e l’indomani tornai a casa.
 Le chiesi di prendere delle ferie, l’idea che incontrasse comunque ogni giorno il suo amante al lavoro non potevo sopportarla.
 Il suo capo, in senso lavorativo era una mia creatura, e in breve fu messo nelle condizioni di chiedere il trasferimento ad altra sede. Almeno avevo spezzato questo legame, pensavo.

  Abbiamo provato per quattro mesi abbondanti.
   Nonostante i suoi sforzi per ricostruire, più passava il tempo e più mi sembrava di non conoscerla, rientrare a casa la sera con i ragazzi sempre fuori, non aveva più nessuna attrattiva.
 Sentirla parlare poi, con quella stessa loquacità e dolcezza di sempre che adesso mi suonava falsa, quella sua bellezza che una volta mi incantava e adesso mi sembrava ostentazione.
 Si mi sono allontanato ancora di più.
 La cosa peggiore  fu il non crederle più, non credere più a niente  quello che diceva, non credere che il tradimento durasse solo da un anno, non credere che fosse stato l’unico.
 Io non sapevo chi fosse quella donna con cui la sera andavo a letto, con la quale nonostante i suoi sforzi non riuscivo più a fare l’amore.
 Avevo sempre presente l’immagine di lei a letto con l’altro, e a volte mi sembrava di averlo  in mezzo a noi.
 Arrivai a chiedermi se i figli fossero veramente i miei.

 Non rispose mai alle mie domande sulla  storia col suo amante, volevo sapere tutto ma lei non rispondeva, diceva per tutelarmi ,  neanche al  terapista quando facevamo la sedute in coppia, rispondeva a tutte le domande.
 Per lei avrei dovuto solo dimenticare ma io non c’è la facevo a dimenticare. Quando la vedevo assorta nei suoi pensieri, pensavo sempre che  stesse pensando a lui.
 Avrei potuto capire, il cedere una volta a un’improvvisa passione, in fondo siamo umani ,per quanto grave un errore si può capire.
 Ma  una vita parallela per un anno non è un errore, è un insieme corposo di scelte fatte con deliberato egoismo, una per una,  volta per volta.
   Quando le dissi che volevo la separazione e quindi il divorzio rispose che non mi avrebbe mollato mai.
 Sino ad allora eravamo riusciti a tenere nascosta ai ragazzi la situazione, penso abbastanza egregiamente. I grandi a studiare fuori, la piccola quasi mai a casa come tutte le diciottenni.
 Complice l’estate e i figli tutti a casa, nel tentativo di bloccarmi su quella che era ormai la mia decisione definitiva, raccontò tutto ai figli.
 Fu’ un grande errore, perché i ragazzi non credettero alle motivazioni che  adduceva per giustificare la mia richiesta di separazione, capirono che c’era una terza persona pensando subito ad una mia amante. 
A questo punto fu costretta a rivelare che era lei ad aver avuto l’amante.
 Quando hai cresciuto i figli a pane e ostia è duro far loro digerire queste cose.
 La reazione fu’ di estrema durezza e di chiusura. 
Io non li avrei mai coinvolti e avrei comunque tutelato la madre, mai avrei permesso che sapessero le reali motivazioni della separazione.
 Comunque furono estremamente corretti, ci dissero che loro erano e sarebbero rimasti i nostri figli, che la decisione era nostra, che in caso di separazione avrebbero continuato a vivere con me perché, cosi come la loro madre aveva fatto la sua scelta loro si sentivano liberi di fare la loro. 
La madre sarebbe stata sempre la loro madre ma non le avrebbero più permesso di fare il genitore.
In un ultimo tentativo, dissi che comunque tutto era ancora in discussione e che esisteva la possibilità che tutto si appianasse.
 Voi siete la coppia, voi deciderete, quello che abbiamo detto per noi resta, risposero.
 Ma io non c’è l’ho fatta, non sono riuscito a passare oltre e dimenticare.
Quando decisi di rompere definitivamente, mi dissero che erano d’accordo con me e che  sarei stato un coglione a non farlo.
 L’ho saputo anni dopo, ma in due occasioni diverse la piccola e il grande l’avevano vista in macchina scambiare effusioni con l’amante. 

Nonostante l’allontanamento lavorativo del suo amante e la dichiarazione di amore eterno nei miei confronti, lei aveva continuato  per  la sua strada.
 Nel 2012 abbiamo divorziato, lei già dall’avvio della separazione era ritornata dal suo ex, che però non si sarà sentito di averla fra i piedi tutto il giorno, il giocattolo è più bello se lo rubi ad un altro, e l’ha mollata poco dopo.


----------



## francoff (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


Tante analogie con la mia storia . Ho capito perché ne sei rimasto coinvolto .


----------



## Piperita (5 Aprile 2017)

Grazie per averci raccontato la tua storia, adesso è tutto più chiaro.

Voglio dire che si sei comportato da signore e non hai nulla da rimproverarti.

Aggiungo che capisco la situazione che viveva tua moglie, io credo che si possano amare due persone contemporaneamente, pertanto sono sicura che lei non ti abbia mentito su questa cosa, magari su altre, ma non su questa.


----------



## insane (5 Aprile 2017)

Ciao e bene arrivato tra noi traditi



leroluni ha detto:


> Il suo capo, in senso lavorativo era una mia creatura, e in breve fu messo nelle condizioni di chiedere il trasferimento ad altra sede. Almeno avevo spezzato questo legame, pensavo.


Approvo molto la "vendetta", estremamente lucida.



leroluni ha detto:


> La cosa peggiore  fu il non crederle più, non credere più a niente  quello che diceva, non credere che il tradimento durasse solo da un anno, non credere che fosse stato l’unico.
> Io non sapevo chi fosse quella donna con cui la sera andavo a letto, con la quale nonostante i suoi sforzi non riuscivo più a fare l’amore.
> Avevo sempre presente l’immagine di lei a letto con l’altro, e a volte mi sembrava di averlo  in mezzo a noi.


Anche questo e' analogo a cio' che provo io. Un anno di storia parallela non e' una cazzata 

Da come scrivi mi pare di capire che ti stia riprendendo bene, sono contento per te.


----------



## Fairman (5 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tante analogie con la mia storia . Ho capito perché ne sei rimasto coinvolto .


Ti confesso che in tanti anni che leggo il forum, non avevo mai scritto niente.
Dalla tua prima discussione mi è tutto risalito in gola, come una digestione non fatta.
Si le analogie ci sono (pensa che anch'io mi chiamo Franco e anch'io sono Ingegnere anche se elettrico),
ma ti auguro che le analogie siano solo nella parte iniziale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Il problema resta sempre lo stesso: la fiducia è il riconoscimento della persona.
Se quella persona per come si è rivelata è un lato che si adatta con il resto si può continuare, altrimenti no.
No puoi vivere con una sfera e scoprire un lato esagonale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Iero o Lero minuscolo (non ho capito il nick che avrà un senso, ma ammetto la mia ignoranza) cosa non hai ancora digerito?
Io ancora non capisco come mio marito abbia potuto sabotare così la propria vita, ma sono fatti suoi. 
Non mi ha lasciato che indifferenza.


----------



## Woland (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


L'episodio che hai descritto nel neretto particolarmente doloroso e toccante.

Mi sembra che il tuo agire sia stato ineccepibile e sinceramente non me la sento di avanzare critiche nemmeno ai tuoi figli. Ti auguro che la permanenza in questo forum ti aiuti a metabolizzare il dolore che ancora ti porti dietro mi pare. Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


Una storia temo molto più frequente di quanto non si pensi.
L'affetto dei figli la cosa più bella 

Grazie di averci raccontato


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia...


Brutta storia, mi spiace davvero Lero, meglio di come ti sei comportato non credo che avresti potuto.
Io, da figlia, mi sarei comportata come i tuoi figli. In una famiglia dove si cresce tutti insieme dialogando tutti i giorni di tutto è naturale formulare giudizi e prendere posizione...  le gerarchie son finite coi secoli scorsi...


----------



## trilobita (5 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Brutta storia, mi spiace davvero Lero, meglio di come ti sei comportato non credo che avresti potuto.
> Io, da figlia, mi sarei comportata come i tuoi figli. In una famiglia dove si cresce tutti insieme dialogando tutti i giorni di tutto è naturale formulare giudizi e prendere posizione...  le gerarchie son finite coi secoli scorsi...


Anche perché pretendere una gelida neutralità ed indifferenza da parte dei figli,mi sembra un pochino forzato.
Soprattutto quando uno dei due li ha tirati dentro senza gli fosse richiesto.
Vieni a chiedere di mettere una parola buona con tuo marito,mio padre,perché lo ami e non vuoi distruggere la famiglia,salvo poi farti beccare nell'immediato in camporella più volte con l'amante?
I figli,come tutti,sono fatti di carne,ossa e sentimenti....


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche perché pretendere una gelida neutralità ed indifferenza da parte dei figli,mi sembra un pochino forzato.
> Soprattutto quando uno dei due li ha tirati dentro senza gli fosse richiesto.
> Vieni a chiedere di mettere una parola buona con tuo marito,mio padre,perché lo ami e non vuoi distruggere la famiglia,salvo poi farti beccare nell'immediato in camporella più volte con l'amante?
> I figli,come tutti,sono fatti di carne,ossa e sentimenti....


Ma infatti! 
Poi un conto sono i figli bambini, ma una volta diventati adulti quello che dovevi insegnare l'hai insegnato e si è in assoluta parità. Succede che per non dare preoccupazioni o dispiaceri si nascondano certe cose, i genitori ai figli e viceversa, ma se si discute di un problema lo si fa alla pari e con le eventuali conseguenze.

Nel caso in particolare, non so voi, ma io non ho mai voluto nemmeno pensare che i miei genitori avessero una loro vita sessuale, figuriamoci vedere mia madre con un altro... mi avrebbe fatto così male che avrei spaccato il mondo...


----------



## mistral (5 Aprile 2017)

Brutta storia ,come tutte le storie che si leggono qui purtroppo.....
 Mi spiace che in 7 anni tu non ti sia liberato di tutto il peso.
Forse sfogarti qui e parlare di te potrà farti fare il passo decisivo.Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Aprile 2017)

Io sono stato dall'altra parte ...  con l'unica differenza che non sono stato scoperto e leggere il tuo racconto mi ha portato indietro di 10 anni e mi ha fatto vedere l'enorme rischio che ho corso se fossi stato scoperto.... la mia storia a latere fini... ed io passo passo ho ricostruito tutto ciò che, con furia iconoclasta, avevo distrutto... ho solo avuto la fortuna di girarmi e trovare mia moglie ancora li.... ti auguro davvero il meglio e che tu possa trovare persone diverse da tua moglie e da me...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Io sono stato dall'altra parte ...  con l'unica differenza che non sono stato scoperto e leggere il tuo racconto mi ha portato indietro di 10 anni e mi ha fatto vedere l'enorme rischio che ho corso se fossi stato scoperto.... la mia storia a latere fini... ed io passo passo ho ricostruito tutto ciò che, con furia iconoclasta, avevo distrutto... ho solo avuto la fortuna di girarmi e trovare mia moglie ancora li.... ti auguro davvero il meglio e che tu possa trovare persone diverse da tua moglie e da me...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bello leggerti.

Penso che questa esperienza possa far capire che un tradimento, anche per innamoramento come il tuo è quindi molto coinvolgente, può non indicare la fine del sentimento per il partner.
Per un tradito è incredibile, ma tu lo puoi affermare.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello leggerti.
> 
> Penso che questa esperienza possa far capire che un tradimento, anche per innamoramento come il tuo è quindi molto coinvolgente, può non indicare la fine del sentimento per il partner.
> Per un tradito è incredibile, ma tu lo puoi affermare.



Ne sono profondamente convinto. Certo devi essere predisposto ed aperto alla relazione extra .... e quando senti ciò già dovresti interrogarti in merito a ciò che non va all'interno del tuo legame... e fermarti.  poi subentra l'egoismo, l'incoscienza e l'incapacità di sottrarsi ma, secondo me, tutti i traditori capiscono bene cosa fanno e le conseguenze a cui potrebbero andare incontro ma, molto banalmente, le sottovalutano....


----------



## ologramma (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


.
meglio che per me sia finita e mai scoperto , credo che io sarei .a parti invertite,nelle stessa tua situazione.
Ho sudato freddo leggendo io sono quello fallace solo per ricordare:facepalm:


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> meglio che per me sia finita e mai scoperto , credo che io sarei .a parti invertite,nelle stessa tua situazione.
> Ho sudato freddo leggendo io sono quello fallace solo per ricordare:facepalm:


Dai che con una bottarella il sudore si fa caldo


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...



Mi hai profondamente commosso...ti auguro solo di riuscire a liberarti del tutto di quel macigno che hai portato sulle spalle per anni anche se i segni di questo trauma ti accompagneranno sempre, temo, ma spero diventino lievissimi.
Tua moglie ha perso tanto, tantissimo, chissà se se ne è resa conto (mi sa di sì).
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Fairman (6 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi hai profondamente commosso...ti auguro solo di riuscire a liberarti del tutto di quel macigno che hai portato sulle spalle per anni anche se i segni di questo trauma ti accompagneranno sempre, temo, ma spero diventino lievissimi.
> Tua moglie ha perso tanto, tantissimo, chissà se se ne è resa conto (mi sa di sì).
> Ti abbraccio


Abbiamo perso tutti


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Abbiamo perso tutti



Lo so


----------



## Fairman (6 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Iero o Lero minuscolo (non ho capito il nick che avrà un senso, ma ammetto la mia ignoranza) cosa non hai ancora digerito?
> Io ancora non capisco come mio marito abbia potuto sabotare così la propria vita, ma sono fatti suoi.
> Non mi ha lasciato che indifferenza.


Lo scrivo in maiuscolo, si capisce meglio LEROLUNI sono le iniziali dei nomi 
LE la mia ex, RO mia figlia, LU il primo figlio, NI il secondo figlio
Uso questo Nick da circa 25 anni, lo usai la prima volta dopo la nascita di mia figlia, aveva il pregio di essere per me molto mnemonco, e ricordami loro ogni volta che lo usavo. Nonostante i cambiamenti lo userò sempre.
Cosa non ho digerito mi chiedi. Scoprire che dopo una vita, perchè 33 anni sono una vita, chi hai avuto accanto non è stata la persona che credevi.


----------



## insane (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Nonostante i cambiamenti lo userò sempre.


Io invece proprio ieri ho rinominato la mia futura ex nella rubrica del cellulare, dopo averla avuta per quasi 8 anni sotto lo stesso nome. 

Non so perche' ma mi aiuta vedere scritto un altro nome tra le chat invece che il solito soprannome che le avevo dato.


----------



## Fairman (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Grazie per averci raccontato la tua storia, adesso è tutto più chiaro.
> 
> Voglio dire che si sei comportato da signore e non hai nulla da rimproverarti.
> 
> Aggiungo che capisco la situazione che viveva tua moglie, io credo che si possano amare due persone contemporaneamente, pertanto sono sicura che lei non ti abbia mentito su questa cosa, magari su altre, ma non su questa.


Si possono amare più persone?   E le persone amate accettano che il loro amato ami gli altri?
Può darsi che lei mi abbia detto il vero sul suo amare due persone, ma questo non coincideva col senso che io dò alla parola amare.


----------



## trilobita (6 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Io invece proprio ieri ho rinominato la mia futura ex nella rubrica del cellulare, dopo averla avuta per quasi 8 anni sotto lo stesso nome.
> 
> Non so perche' ma mi aiuta vedere scritto un altro nome tra le chat invece che il solito soprannome che le avevo dato.


A che punto siete?
Se ti va di parlarne,naturalmente.
So che tu non ti fai problemi,ma è una precisazione che faccio comunque,non si sa mai...


----------



## insane (6 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> A che punto siete?
> Se ti va di parlarne,naturalmente.
> So che tu non ti fai problemi,ma è una precisazione che faccio comunque,non si sa mai...


Ho dato mandato all'avvocato circa tre settimane fa di preparare le carte per la separazione.

Per il resto me ne frego altamente di lei e di quello che fa e spero di non rivederla mai piu', anche se purtroppo mi tocchera' visto che ha ancora roba a casa.


----------



## trilobita (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Grazie per averci raccontato la tua storia, adesso è tutto più chiaro.
> 
> Voglio dire che si sei comportato da signore e non hai nulla da rimproverarti.
> 
> Aggiungo che capisco la situazione che viveva tua moglie, io credo che si possano amare due persone contemporaneamente, pertanto sono sicura che lei non ti abbia mentito su questa cosa, magari su altre, ma non su questa.


Ammesso e assolutamente non concesso fosse così,ma,a lui,cosa cambiava?
C'è solo una motivazione che può farti dire :"Ah,beh,allora...",ed è la incapacità di intendere o volere.Drogata,violentata,o impazzita.
Il resto pura meschinità,in mille varianti e colori,ma...


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si possono amare più persone?   E le persone amate accettano che il loro amato ami gli altri?
> Può darsi che lei mi abbia detto il vero sul suo amare due persone, ma questo non coincideva col senso che io dò alla parola amare.


No non si possono amare due persone, si possono dissociare le cose si può - in maniera fanciullesca - pensare di vivere più dimensioni distinte. Ma c'è un momento in cui le "dimensioni" si "toccano" e allora la dissociazione miseramente crolla e il traditore se ha a cuore entrambe le persone non sa più come gestire le cose... e soprattutto capisce, se e coerente, che due persone non si possono amare ...


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si possono amare più persone?   E le persone amate accettano che il loro amato ami gli altri?
> Può darsi che lei mi abbia detto il vero sul suo amare due persone, ma questo non coincideva col senso che io dò alla parola amare.


Capisco che tu non condivida però penso sia possibile. Considera che riusciamo ad amare un numero tot di persone durante la nostra vita, molte contemporaneamente, perché non potrebbe essere uguale per due uomini o due donne? Non credo che ci sia un numero prestabilito di gente da amare, si ama e basta


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ammesso e assolutamente non concesso fosse così,ma,a lui,cosa cambiava?
> C'è solo una motivazione che può farti dire :"Ah,beh,allora...",ed è la incapacità di intendere o volere.Drogata,violentata,o impazzita.
> Il resto pura meschinità,in mille varianti e colori,ma...


Certo che cambia. Una cosa è non rispettare l'altro ed un'altra è non amarlo.
Le due cose in qualche modo si intrecciano ma non corrispondono in modo esatto, secondo me.
Non tutti quelli che ci rispettano, ci amano e viceversa


----------



## Carola (6 Aprile 2017)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> No non si possono amare due persone, si possono dissociare le cose si può - in maniera fanciullesca - pensare di vivere più dimensioni distinte. Ma c'è un momento in cui le "dimensioni" si "toccano" e allora la dissociazione miseramente crolla e il traditore se ha a cuore entrambe le persone non sa più come gestire le cose... e soprattutto capisce, se e coerente, che due persone non si possono amare ...


Esattamente così 

Io mio marito non lo amavo più ma non lo ammettevo a me stessa X prima desideravo le cose andassero bene ..mischiavo famiglia e coppia 
A figli piccoli non ci sarei riuscita a separarmi forse neanche se fosse rimasto a casa 
Ma sarei stata una donna triste tutta la vita ...

Rompere sto quadretto è stata la cosa più difficile che abbia fatto

Comunque ciao mi ricordo di te all inizio che arrivai qui 
Sei sereno della scelta fatta?
Non ricordo bene ma so che ero molto coinvolto dalla tua amante ...


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> No non si possono amare due persone, si possono dissociare le cose si può - in maniera fanciullesca - pensare di vivere più dimensioni distinte. Ma c'è un momento in cui le "dimensioni" si "toccano" e allora la dissociazione miseramente crolla e il traditore se ha a cuore entrambe le persone non sa più come gestire le cose... e soprattutto capisce, se e coerente, che due persone non si possono amare ...


Potrebbe essere un leggero disturbo dissociativo dell'identità, ma chi è coerente in modo assoluto? 

Ognuno si comporta in modo diverso a seconda delle situazioni che vive. Anche i bravi ragazzi, quando si trovano nel gruppo dei pari, se sottoposti agli stimoli giusti, riescono a fare azioni che normalmente non farebbero.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Lo scrivo in maiuscolo, si capisce meglio LEROLUNI sono le iniziali dei nomi
> LE la mia ex, RO mia figlia, LU il primo figlio, NI il secondo figlio
> Uso questo Nick da circa 25 anni, lo usai la prima volta dopo la nascita di mia figlia, aveva il pregio di essere per me molto mnemonco, e ricordami loro ogni volta che lo usavo. Nonostante i cambiamenti lo userò sempre.
> Cosa non ho digerito mi chiedi. Scoprire che dopo una vita, perchè 33 anni sono una vita, chi hai avuto accanto non è stata la persona che credevi.


Lo era, in parte. In parte c'era un po' di bassa autostima rispetto a sé che non poteva essere compensato dalla vita di famiglia. Un problema suo, non tuo.
Esempio al limite: una persona analfabeta si sente ignorante. Con il partner diplomato impara a leggere e scrivere e, seguendo i figli, integra molte conoscenze e si sente quasi come gli altri.
Poi conosce una docente universitario che le dice che è molto intelligente. Come potrebbe non perdere la testa. È come il nullatenente che vince 150 milioni alla lotteria, perde il senso delle proporzioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Capisco che tu non condivida però penso sia possibile. Considera che riusciamo ad amare un numero tot di persone durante la nostra vita, molte contemporaneamente, perché non potrebbe essere uguale per due uomini o due donne? Non credo che ci sia un numero prestabilito di gente da amare, si ama e basta


Ti stai portando avanti con il lavoro?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo che cambia. Una cosa è non rispettare l'altro ed un'altra è non amarlo.
> Le due cose in qualche modo si intrecciano ma non corrispondono in modo esatto, secondo me.
> Non tutti quelli che ci rispettano, ci amano e viceversa


E no. Si può essere rispettati e non amati. Ma non c'è amore senza rispetto.


----------



## danny (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Capisco che tu non condivida però penso sia possibile. Considera che riusciamo ad amare un numero tot di persone durante la nostra vita, molte contemporaneamente, perché non potrebbe essere uguale per due uomini o due donne? Non credo che ci sia un numero prestabilito di gente da amare, si ama e basta





Piperita ha detto:


> Certo che cambia. Una cosa è non rispettare l'altro ed un'altra è non amarlo.
> Le due cose in qualche modo si intrecciano ma non corrispondono in modo esatto, secondo me.
> Non tutti quelli che ci rispettano, ci amano e viceversa




Si possono amare due persone contemporaneamente?
Sì, se sono il nostro specchio.
Perché in realtà noi amiamo noi stessi, parti di noi, riflesse dentro altre persone.
Amiamo il nostro io che fa il papà (o la mamma), quello bravo e stimato da tutti, e quello che fa l'amante, di nascosto, in gran segreto.
Di persone se ne possono amare a iosa, se ognuna di esse ci permette di mettere in scena una parte di noi.


----------



## trilobita (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Certo che cambia. Una cosa è non rispettare l'altro ed un'altra è non amarlo.
> Le due cose in qualche modo si intrecciano ma non corrispondono in modo esatto, secondo me.
> Non tutti quelli che ci rispettano, ci amano e viceversa


Fammi capire,se ami quello con cui mi tradisci,non mi manchi di rispetto?
Ok,allora...


----------



## Homer (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Complice l’estate e i figli tutti a casa, nel tentativo di bloccarmi su quella che era ormai la mia decisione definitiva, raccontò tutto ai figli.
> Fu’ un grande errore, perché i ragazzi non credettero alle motivazioni che  adduceva per giustificare la mia richiesta di separazione, capirono che c’era una terza persona pensando subito ad una mia amante.
> A questo punto fu costretta a rivelare che era lei ad aver avuto l’amante.
> Quando hai cresciuto i figli a pane e ostia è duro far loro digerire queste cose.
> La reazione fu’ di estrema durezza e di chiusura.


Il fatto di dirlo ai figli concordo che sia stato un grosso errore, mi sono ripromesso ( e mia moglie non ha mai obbiettato, chissà perché ) che il suo tradimento e di conseguenza le vere motivazioni della nostra separazione, sarà e saranno un segreto che ci porteremo sottoterra, anche perché, se confessassi veramente "tutto" ai figli, credo che la madre non la vogliano vedere nemmeno in cartolina.....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2017)

Homer ha detto:


> Il fatto di dirlo ai figli concordo che sia stato un grosso errore, mi sono ripromesso ( e mia moglie non ha mai obbiettato, chissà perché ) che il suo tradimento e di conseguenza le vere motivazioni della nostra separazione, sarà e saranno un segreto che ci porteremo sottoterra, anche perché, se confessassi veramente "tutto" ai figli, credo che la madre non la vogliano vedere nemmeno in cartolina.....


Bacio


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2017)

Credo non si possano amare due persone
Penso che si possa tradire pur amando  e tradire quando non si ama più
La differenza è abissale e la senti e la vivi


----------



## Homer (6 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bacio



:inlove::inlove:


----------



## spleen (6 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si possono amare due persone contemporaneamente?
> Sì, se sono il nostro specchio.
> Perché in realtà noi amiamo noi stessi, parti di noi, riflesse dentro altre persone.
> Amiamo il nostro io che fa il papà (o la mamma), quello bravo e stimato da tutti, e quello che fa l'amante, di nascosto, in gran segreto.
> Di persone se ne possono amare a iosa, se ognuna di esse ci permette di mettere in scena una parte di noi.


Si possono amare diverse persone in diverse forme, certo.
Il punto è che bisogna ad un certo punto operare delle scelte, stabilire inevitabilmente delle esclusioni e delle inclusioni, se non lo facciamo da soli ci penseranno gli altri o la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)

Dipende cosa si intende per amare.
C'è una idea di amore passionale, unito all'innamoramento che è incompatibile con  un sentimento verso altre persone.
Poi ci sono sentimenti meno coinvolgenti e più egoistici nel senso di ricerca di chi ci fa stare bene. Questo secondo tipo di amore è compatibile con più relazioni.
Io trovo inscindibile il rispetto e il voler il bene dell'altro con il termine amore e quindi penso che non si ami quando di tradisce. Credo che si provi un sentimento, anche molto forte, di benessere legato all'altro. 
Ma chi ama nel primo modo lanci la prima pietra.


----------



## Lostris (6 Aprile 2017)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> No non si possono amare due persone, si possono dissociare le cose si può - in maniera fanciullesca - pensare di vivere più dimensioni distinte. Ma c'è un momento in cui le "dimensioni" si "toccano" e allora la dissociazione miseramente crolla e il traditore se ha a cuore entrambe le persone non sa più come gestire le cose... e soprattutto capisce, se e coerente, che due persone non si possono amare ...


Io invece credo che si possano amare due persone, sicuramente non allo stesso modo, con la stessa intensità, ma si può. 
Si pensa sempre al contesto del tradimento, ma per esempio una persona può continuare ad amare qualcuno che fa parte del suo passato e amare allo stesso tempo il partner attuale.
Certo se leghiamo l'amore in modo inprescindibile all'espressione anche di tipo sessuale la visione è limitata.

Sulla dissociazione nel tradimento e il resto ti quoto.


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti stai portando avanti con il lavoro?


No, per niente, ma le cose in cui credo non cambiano


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Si può essere rispettati e non amati. Ma non c'è amore senza rispetto.


Bene, ma esistono mille modi per non rispettare l'altro, solo che se il modo si chiama "tradimento" allora ha un peso diverso da tutto il resto, a quanto pare.

Se l'altro non mi rispetta ( ipotetico) facendomi passare per idiota, se non mi rispetta prendendomi per bugiarda, oppure non ascoltando mentre parlo, oppure alzando la voce, o picchiando, o sputando...ecc...è superabile, sono solo segni di affetto:unhappy:...:unhappy: lo scoglio duro, spesso "insuperabile" è il tradimento....mah...


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si possono amare due persone contemporaneamente?
> Sì, se sono il nostro specchio.
> Perché in realtà noi amiamo noi stessi, parti di noi, riflesse dentro altre persone.
> Amiamo il nostro io che fa il papà (o la mamma), quello bravo e stimato da tutti, e quello che fa l'amante, di nascosto, in gran segreto.
> Di persone se ne possono amare a iosa, se ognuna di esse ci permette di mettere in scena una parte di noi.


Perfetto.


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fammi capire,se ami quello con cui mi tradisci,non mi manchi di rispetto?
> Ok,allora...


Sì, ma come ho già scritto la mancanza di rispetto avviene in mille modi, solo che evidentemente non intacca, così profondamente come il tradimento, il nostro ego


----------



## trilobita (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sì, ma come ho già scritto la mancanza di rispetto avviene in mille modi, solo che evidentemente non intacca, così profondamente come il tradimento, il nostro ego


Tutti gli esempi che hai portato sono azioni irrispettose,ma fatte con la consapevolezza di chi lo subisce,il tradimento è odioso proprio perché è fatto alle spalle del partner,vittima inconsapevole.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bene, ma esistono mille modi per non rispettare l'altro, solo che se il modo si chiama "tradimento" allora ha un peso diverso da tutto il resto, a quanto pare.
> 
> Se l'altro non mi rispetta ( ipotetico) facendomi passare per idiota, se non mi rispetta prendendomi per bugiarda, oppure non ascoltando mentre parlo, oppure alzando la voce, o picchiando, o sputando...ecc...è superabile, sono solo segni di affetto:unhappy:...:unhappy: lo scoglio duro, spesso "insuperabile" è il tradimento....mah...


No sono tutte mancanze di rispetto e di voler bene. Pareggiare cambia la situazione?


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per amare.
> C'è una idea di amore passionale, unito all'innamoramento che è incompatibile con  un sentimento verso altre persone.
> Poi ci sono sentimenti meno coinvolgenti e più egoistici nel senso di ricerca di chi ci fa stare bene. Questo secondo tipo di amore è compatibile con più relazioni.
> Io trovo inscindibile il rispetto e il voler il bene dell'altro con il termine amore e quindi penso che non si ami quando di tradisce. Credo che si provi un sentimento, anche molto forte, di benessere legato all'altro.
> Ma chi ama nel primo modo lanci la prima pietra.



In effetti non credo che si ami esattamente allo stesso modo. Si tratta, secondo me, di diverse forme di amore. L'innamoramento non è amore, è solo la prima fase dell'amore, che non sempre diventa amore ma che è la più esaltante ed è quella che spesso manca nell'amore con il partner di sempre. Quindi si può essere innamorati di una persona ed amarne un'altra.


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No sono tutte mancanze di rispetto e di voler bene. Pareggiare cambia la situazione?


No, ma sono sicura che sai bene a cosa mi riferivo.


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tutti gli esempi che hai portato sono azioni irrispettose,ma fatte con la consapevolezza di chi lo subisce,il tradimento è odioso proprio perché è fatto alle spalle del partner,vittima inconsapevole.


Perché il tradimento ti sembra più grave del plagio, della coercizione, della violenza, ecc? Io non riesco a fare questa distinzione. 
Guarda che molta gente è inconsapevole di essere vittima di tali violenze.


----------



## Fairman (6 Aprile 2017)

*Ci siamo visti*

L’ho appena incontrata, io  uscito da un negozio, lei dall’altro lato della strada. 
Ho  finto di non vederla, ma mi ha raggiunto.  

 Seduti a un bar, mi sentivo a disagio a dire le solite stupidate di circostanza.
 Ma non solo per questo, a 62 anni suonati può dare punti a una quarantenne. 

  Quando ci siamo salutati, mi ha detto: “ Cosa ne pensi di trascorrere tutti insieme il giorno di Pasqua”.  Le ho detto che ci penserò su. 
 Mi ha spiazzato, non riesco a decidere cosa fare.


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’ho appena incontrata, io  uscito da un negozio, lei dall’altro lato della strada.
> Ho  finto di non vederla, ma mi ha raggiunto.
> 
> Seduti a un bar, mi sentivo a disagio a dire le solite stupidate di circostanza.
> ...


La trovo un'idea carina


----------



## Divì (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’ho appena incontrata, io  uscito da un negozio, lei dall’altro lato della strada.
> Ho  finto di non vederla, ma mi ha raggiunto.
> 
> Seduti a un bar, mi sentivo a disagio a dire le solite stupidate di circostanza.
> ...


A 62 anni suonati può anche aver capito davvero che ha fatto una cazzata piramidale. Anzi una serie di cazzate piramidali.

Senti cosa ne pensano i figli, per incominciare ....


----------



## Fairman (6 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> A 62 anni suonati può anche aver capito davvero che ha fatto una cazzata piramidale. Anzi una serie di cazzate piramidali.
> 
> Senti cosa ne pensano i figli, per incominciare ....



  Il problema in questo momento non sono i figli, loro passano la pasqua fuori.

La domanda mi ha spiazzato, e non sono riuscito a dire un no secco come avrei fatto abitualmente.

La notte porta consiglio, vedremo domattina al risveglio


----------



## trilobita (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il problema in questo momento non sono i figli, loro passano la pasqua fuori.
> 
> La domanda mi ha spiazzato, e non sono riuscito a dire un no secco come avrei fatto abitualmente.
> 
> La notte porta consiglio, vedremo domattina al risveglio


Quindi mi par di capire che dopo il benservito dell'amante,non si è messa con un altro ed è sola.
Pensi sia un tentativo di riavvicinamento?


----------



## Piperita (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il problema in questo momento non sono i figli, loro passano la pasqua fuori.
> 
> La domanda mi ha spiazzato, e non sono riuscito a dire un no secco *come avrei fatto abitualmente*.
> 
> La notte porta consiglio, vedremo domattina al risveglio


Hai scritto come" avrei fatto abitualmente" e non come avrei voluto o desiderato fare e io ci vedo uno spiraglio, una speranza....sì la notte porta consiglio e secondo me, devi cominciare  fare ciò che ti dice il cuore.
Prova a guardarla come un essere umano con le sue fragilità e lascia che le cose vadano come devono andare...


----------



## Woland (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’ho appena incontrata, io  uscito da un negozio, lei dall’altro lato della strada.
> Ho  finto di non vederla, ma mi ha raggiunto.
> 
> Seduti a un bar, mi sentivo a disagio a dire le solite stupidate di circostanza.
> ...


Non so, magari sbaglierò ma da come ne parli mi pare non ti sia del tutto indifferente. Molto umilmente, io accetterei e poi vedi come va.


----------



## Divì (6 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Il problema in questo momento non sono i figli, loro passano la pasqua fuori.
> 
> La domanda mi ha spiazzato, e non sono riuscito a dire un no secco come avrei fatto abitualmente.
> 
> La notte porta consiglio, vedremo domattina al risveglio


Sono stata sviata da "tutti insieme"......mi pareva avessi detto così


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’ho appena incontrata, io  uscito da un negozio, lei dall’altro lato della strada.
> Ho  finto di non vederla, ma mi ha raggiunto.
> 
> Seduti a un bar, mi sentivo a disagio a dire le solite stupidate di circostanza.
> ...


A 62 anni nessuno dà punti ai quarantenni, a meno che i quarantenni punti non ne abbiano troppo.
Questa tua affermazione però chiarisce perché non hai digerito. Sei ancora innamorato. Oppure provi ancora una inspiegabile attrazione come accade in casi straordinari.
Vai dove ti porta il cuore


----------



## Fairman (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 62 anni nessuno dà punti ai quarantenni, a meno che i quarantenni punti non ne abbiano troppo.
> Questa tua affermazione però chiarisce perché non hai digerito. Sei ancora innamorato. Oppure provi ancora una inspiegabile attrazione come accade in casi straordinari.
> Vai dove ti porta il cuore


Hai ragione tu, avrei dovuto dire a molte quarantenni.

Forse  la mia visione è poco oggettiva, anche se, hai presente Jane Fonda, la Loren, Virna Lisi a 60 anni?
Magari al risveglio al mattino la differenza si nota, ma ben sistemate erano piene di fascino e molto belle.
Ecco la mia ex è così


----------



## Fairman (7 Aprile 2017)

*La notte non ha portato*

consigli, non schiodo dal mio loop.

Vedremo


----------



## trilobita (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> consigli, non schiodo dal mio loop.
> 
> Vedremo


Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....


Ehm... si.


----------



## Piperita (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> consigli, non schiodo dal mio loop.
> 
> Vedremo


Ti abbiamo consigliato di seguire il tuo cuore...non è poco

Razionalizziamo...non riesci a rifarti una vita perché sei ferito e forse ancora innamorato. Potresti ricominciare da capo con lei, come faresti con una sconosciuta, senza dare nulla per scontato. 
Al tuo posto sarei curiosa di sapere dove vuole portarmi la vita...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....[/QUOTE
> 
> Insomma essere bella ha i suoi vantaggi su di voi ometti
> Una donna e 'meno sensibile
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> consigli, non schiodo dal mio loop.
> 
> Vedremo


Sono d'accordo con Piperita, se dopo sette anni non ti sei rifatto una vita la vedo sempre più dura in futuro.
Vuoi davvero rimanere da solo ora che i figli sono indipendenti?
Se ci stai bene ti consiglierei senz'altro di rimanerci, ma non mi sembra il tuo caso.


----------



## Fairman (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## trilobita (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se assomiglia a Virna Lisi,ti capisco....[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## trilobita (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anch'io cerco di andare oltre, il fascino è importante ma se sei già stato vaccinato, come ha fatto lei con me, ragioni con quelle parti del corpo che stanno al di sopra dell'ombelico
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Credo che dire di Virna Lisi che la sua qualità più spiccata fosse la bellezza,voglia significare la non conoscenza dell'attrice e della sua carriera.
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> leroluni ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il mio voleva essere un riconoscimento ad una grande attrice e grande donna.


----------



## zagor (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu, avrei dovuto dire a molte quarantenni.
> 
> Forse  la mia visione è poco oggettiva, anche se, hai presente Jane Fonda, la Loren, Virna Lisi a 60 anni?
> Magari al risveglio al mattino la differenza si nota, ma ben sistemate erano piene di fascino e molto belle.
> Ecco la mia ex è così



Anche Belen probabilmente a sessant'anni sarà così.......
Lascia perdere il cuore, va dove ti guida la mente.


----------



## trilobita (7 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> Anche Belen probabilmente a sessant'anni sarà così.......
> Lascia perdere il cuore, va dove ti guida la mente.


E anche l'istinto....di consevazione..


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu, avrei dovuto dire a molte quarantenni.
> 
> Forse  la mia visione è poco oggettiva, anche se, hai presente Jane Fonda, la Loren, Virna Lisi a 60 anni?
> Magari al risveglio al mattino la differenza si nota, ma ben sistemate erano piene di fascino e molto belle.
> Ecco la mia ex è così


sei ancora affascinato da lei e probabilmente ancora innamorato. Certo quello che è successo ti ha devastato. Ma a distanza di anni non aver ancora superato mi fa intendere, che il legame non si è definitivamente sciolto. Passare la Pasqua insieme, può essere una buona idea, servirebbe anche per capire quello che probabilmente ti rifiuti vedere. Capisco la presa di posizione, e che la ferita che ti ha inferto non si è del tutto rimargina, forse è arrivato il momento di guardare oltre.


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > È sempre come lo si sa usare.....
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Credo che dire di Virna Lisi che la sua qualità più spiccata fosse la bellezza,voglia significare la non conoscenza dell'attrice e della sua carriera.
> ...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Blaise53 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non solo
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> leroluni ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il mio voleva essere un riconoscimento ad una grande attrice e grande donna.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2017)

Vi prego sistemate i quote diventa tutto illeggibile


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> trilobita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo all epoca si
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Principalmente quella di sotto.
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Azz' vai alla grande. Ex nudo? Certo che siete stranini.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] fai qualcosa per favore


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Blaise53 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ussignur usciva dalla doccia
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tuo "amante" non dice niente che l'ex giri nudo?
> ...


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vi prego sistemate i quote diventa tutto illeggibile


Ah ecco infatti trovo mio nome è sotto robe non scritte da me ...
Vado a lavorare buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu, avrei dovuto dire a molte quarantenni.
> 
> Forse  la mia visione è poco oggettiva, anche se, hai presente Jane Fonda, la Loren, Virna Lisi a 60 anni?
> Magari al risveglio al mattino la differenza si nota, ma ben sistemate erano piene di fascino e molto belle.
> Ecco la mia ex è così


Fidati, dipende da te. Certo che se paragoni Virna Lisi a Mariangela Fantozzi è un'altra cosa. Ma la questione è che TU hai fatto questo paragone incongruo. Quindi è quello che vedi tu che vale.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo all epoca si
> Ma avevo 23 anni e aveva qualità he nel tempo ahimè ha perso ( come ho perso io)
> È rimasto un uomo professionalmente valido molto bello ma un po' superficiale
> 
> ...


O.T. Davvero? Come si è permesso? Io non accetterei mai una cosa simile.
Ha firmato qualcosa? Stai attenta che sta raccogliendo prove di tradimento. Se non ha firmato neanche la ricevuta della raccomandata siete ufficialmente sposati.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fidati, dipende da te. Certo che se paragoni Virna Lisi a Mariangela Fantozzi è un'altra cosa. Ma la questione è che TU hai fatto questo paragone incongruo. Quindi è quello che vedi tu che vale.


Certo che quello che vede per lui è un bel vedere. E se dopo sette anni ha ancora queste sensazioni l'unica cosa da fare è vedersi al fine di  una scelta definitiva per non vivere in questo limbo per altri sette anni.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Davvero? Come si è permesso? Io non accetterei mai una cosa simile.
> Ha firmato qualcosa? Stai attenta che sta raccogliendo prove di tradimento. Se non ha firmato neanche la ricevuta della raccomandata siete ufficialmente sposati.


Ari O.T. L'amante non è geloso se il marito gira nudo per casa


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Davvero? Come si è permesso? Io non accetterei mai una cosa simile.
> Ha firmato qualcosa? Stai attenta che sta raccogliendo prove di tradimento. Se non ha firmato neanche la ricevuta della raccomandata siete ufficialmente sposati.


Non ho capito un casso 

Seriamente la gestio e molto  serena adesso X i ragazzi
Qnd torna sta a casa e io ne approfitto X fate enne cose mie anche banalmente riposarmi 

È capitato che io sia entrata in cAsa  a recuperarmi casco della vespa e lui uscisse dalla doccia tutto lì ma niente di voluto 

LaSoluzione che stia A casa qnd torna fino a che non trova un posto a me sta bene importante che i ragazzi siano sereni 

Non credo stia raccogliendo alcuna prova lui ha la sua vita io la mia ma restiamo i genitori dei ragazzi 

Separazione no in effetti non l ha firmata P meglio va un po a rilento

Io credo che debba solo accettare dentro di se che è finita , lo sa anche lui che quel tipo di amore è finito e che vivere così non era più possibile in due continenti ma che se ci fosse stato amore forse c'è l avremmo fatta ( oddio tra gli espatriati devo dire che quasi tutti i matrimoni sono saltata )

Non ci vedo del marcio brunetta davvero 
Se mai fosse non ho capito davvero nulla di questo uomo .


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ari O.T. L'amante non è geloso se il marito gira nudo per casa


Non lo sa e ripeto e 'stato un caso incrociarlo

Era solo X dirvi che no lo vedo come un fratello un amico ...

E l amante non è amante e l uomo con cui sto


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Credete davvero tutti che ci debba essere solo guerra post separazione ?

Io credo invece che gestiamo  meglio le cose adesso che prima con quella tensione papabile che si respirava di non serenità X entrambi
Non eravamo felici come molti solo che abbiamo trovato coraggio di separarci come Nikko come homer e come  molte coppie che non si amano più pur volendosi bene 
La rabbia lascia spazio poi alla consapevolezza del bello che c'è ancora i ns ragazzi 
Io mi fido di lui come padre accettnando che è fatto così :C è poco è un carrierista ma so che al primo posto ci sono loro i figli e che sta garantendo loro un futuro che non è poco comunque di siti brutti tempi 
Prendo il bello che c'è se mi fossi arenata sugli aspetti negativi sarei stata solo triste ancora 

Io credo importate  sia essere uniti e sereni X i ragazzi 
Io personalmente sono una mamma migliore adesso più serena e contenta rispetto a tutti gli anni passati a crogiolarmi e sforzarmi di stare in una storia che non mi faceva bene


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ho capito un casso
> 
> Seriamente la gestio e molto  serena adesso X i ragazzi
> Qnd torna sta a casa e io ne approfitto X fate enne cose mie anche banalmente riposarmi
> ...


Se non c'è niente di scritto semplicemente non siete separati. Il fatto che lui venga a casa è una prova della costanza di matrimonio in cui tu lo tradisci.
Legalmente gli stai mettendo in mano tutte le armi per sbatterti fuori casa quando rientrerà in Italia.
Mai pensare che gli altri non potrebbero dare certe cose. Lo pensavano tutte quelle ammazzate e tutte quelle finite in mezzo a una strada. Se poi lui pensa di mandare i figli a studiare all'estero non ci sarebbe più nessuna ragione per lasciare la casa a una traditrice. Per carità puoi campare lo stesso. Ma non è tanto quello, quanto che per una sua vendetta potrebbe organizzare di allontanare i figli fisicamente, non potendolo fare affettivamente. È un manager e anche bravo, significa che ha competenze di pianificazione anche a lungo termine.


----------



## danny (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non c'è niente di scritto semplicemente non siete separati. Il fatto che lui venga a casa è una prova della costanza di matrimonio in cui tu lo tradisci.
> Legalmente gli stai mettendo in mano tutte le armi per sbatterti fuori casa quando rientrerà in Italia.
> Mai pensare che gli altri non potrebbero dare certe cose. Lo pensavano tutte quelle ammazzate e tutte quelle finite in mezzo a una strada. Se poi lui pensa di mandare i figli a studiare all'estero non ci sarebbe più nessuna ragione per lasciare la casa a una traditrice. Per carità puoi campare lo stesso. Ma non è tanto quello, quanto che per una sua vendetta potrebbe organizzare di allontanare i figli fisicamente, non potendolo fare affettivamente. È un manager e anche bravo, significa che ha competenze di pianificazione anche a lungo termine.


Magari per i figli non agisce per vendetta, però la questione della casa non la sottovaluterei.
In effetti, perché dovrebbe lasciarla a Carola?
Se fossi al suo posto, agirei per ridurre il più possibile le perdite economiche.
Casa, mantenimento, alimenti.
Non per vendetta, ma per tutela personale.


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ fai qualcosa per favore


dici oltre che a mandarli tutti alle Svalbard in mutande?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Magari per i figli non agisce per vendetta, però la questione della casa non la sottovaluterei.
> In effetti, perché dovrebbe lasciarla a Carola?


Ma va benissimo che lei non abbia la casa. Il fatto è che è impossibile con tre figli. Però se i figli sono a Berkeley sì.
E questo sta organizzando. Nel contempo ha RIFIUTATO REITERATAMENTE di ricevere la raccomandata dell'avvocato e lui continua ad abitare lì quando rientra. Legalmente è il marito, vive nella casa coniugale, si occupa dei figli (tutto compatibilmente con il lavoro) partecipa alle spese di casa. Però ha separato i conti è tolta la carta di credito illimitata, organizza studi all'estero e lei abbandona il tetto coniugale per stare con l'amante.


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non c'è niente di scritto semplicemente non siete separati. Il fatto che lui venga a casa è una prova della costanza di matrimonio in cui tu lo tradisci.
> Legalmente gli stai mettendo in mano tutte le armi per sbatterti fuori casa quando rientrerà in Italia.
> Mai pensare che gli altri non potrebbero dare certe cose. Lo pensavano tutte quelle ammazzate e tutte quelle finite in mezzo a una strada. Se poi lui pensa di mandare i figli a studiare all'estero non ci sarebbe più nessuna ragione per lasciare la casa a una traditrice. Per carità puoi campare lo stesso. Ma non è tanto quello, quanto che per una sua vendetta potrebbe organizzare di allontanare i figli fisicamente, non potendolo fare affettivamente. È un manager e anche bravo, significa che ha competenze di pianificazione anche a lungo termine.


Brunetta sarò ingenua ma credimi le cose sono davvero lontane da qsta realtà 

Detto Qsto io ha una casa mia che affitto un investimento fatto anni fa ..nel caso fosse mai ....
Comunque qnd torna va spesso al mare o montagna con i ragazzi 
è stato qui X una serie di impegni sportivi dei ns figli 

Leggerti mi ha messo una gran paura 
Non siamo in guerra almeno spero lui da un avvocato è andato ...non so davvero mi sembrano trame  da film


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta sarò ingenua ma credimi le cose sono davvero lontane da qsta realtà
> 
> Detto Qsto io ha una casa mia che affitto un investimento fatto anni fa ..nel caso fosse mai ....
> Comunque qnd torna va spesso al mare o montagna con i ragazzi
> ...


Non resteresti in mezzo a una strada. Non questo il problema.
Chiedi consiglio al tuo avvocato.


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo che lei non abbia la casa. Il fatto è che è impossibile con tre figli. Però se i figli sono a Berkeley sì.
> E questo sta organizzando. Nel contempo ha RIFIUTATO REITERATAMENTE di ricevere la raccomandata dell'avvocato e lui continua ad abitare lì quando rientra. Legalmente è il marito, vive nella casa coniugale, si occupa dei figli (tutto compatibilmente con il lavoro) partecipa alle spese di casa. Però ha separato i conti è tolta la carta di credito illimitata, organizza studi all'estero e lei abbandona il tetto coniugale per stare con l'amante.


La raccomandata l ha ritirata 
È andato da un legale che però non so e sncura messo in contatto con il mio 
Mi dice che ha bisogno di tempo che si è reso conto che mi ha perso 
Non vive qui ha residenza fuori Italia 
Studi all estero gli farebbe piacere X sono iscritto qui e vanno a scuola qui 
È un opportunita se mai X Universita se volessero dal momento che l università in Italia non ha nulla da invidiare all estero 

Non capisco davvero 
Io ci vedo un uomo che ha tentato di riavvicinarsi si ma che ha capito e che sta cercando come me di trovare una soluzione pacifica 

Mi auguro o sarebbe davvero un film dell orrore 
Son Pirna a di mail  e messaggi in cui mi chiede scusa degli anni passati di come mi ha trattata ecc ecc insomma o è uno stratega O non so 
Io nel cuore mio sento che non è così


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

L avvocato mi dice di stare serena 
Ho chiesto SEPARAZIINE 10 mesi fa
Se lui si rifiuta è un problema suo non sono né fedifraga ne nulla 
In più lui ha scelto di andare via risiedendo all estero


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Mi hai messo paura comunque


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> L avvocato mi dice di stare serena
> Ho chiesto SEPARAZIINE 10 mesi fa
> Se lui si rifiuta è un problema suo non sono né fedifraga ne nulla
> In più lui ha scelto di andare via risiedendo all estero


Non sei fedifraga ? Hai trombato per quanti anni con il tuo amante? Mah questa è bella. Te la racconti alla grande.


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non sei fedifraga ? Hai trombato per quanti anni con il tuo amante? Mah questa è bella. Te la racconti alla grande.


Non lo sono in questa circostanza brunetta si riferiva ad adesso 
Si lo sono stata come lo sei stato tu no?
Io pero l ho confessato e l ho lasciato .
Coerente credo 
Debbo ammazzarmi x questo ?
Sempre è pronto a puntare il dito .


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non lo sono in questa circostanza brunetta si riferiva ad adesso
> Si lo sono stata come lo sei stato tu no?
> Io pero l ho confessato e l ho lasciato .
> Coerente credo
> ...


Lasciato? Sulla carta no. Aspetto tue buone nuove ciao Carolina.


----------



## insane (7 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai attenta che sta raccogliendo prove di tradimento. Se non ha firmato neanche la ricevuta della raccomandata siete ufficialmente sposati.


Vero. Io sto tenendo le mutande incatenate nonostante qualcuna si sia fatta avanti. Finche' non si firma saro' un asceta :carneval:


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Sulla carta so con tanto di raccomandate 
Se uno sfugge io non ne posso nulla e X legge sono serena

cmq non appartiene a noi qsta guerra credetemi


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Sulla carta so con tanto di raccomandate
> Se uno sfugge io non ne posso nulla e X legge sono serena
> 
> cmq non appartiene a noi qsta guerra credetemi


Ma in un post non avevi detto che si prospettava una guerra giudiziaria?


----------



## Carola (7 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma in un post non avevi detto che si prospettava una guerra giudiziaria?


Si sembrava ...invece no
Lui non vorrebbe separarsi ma accetta

Io non torno indietro è finita 
Sono stata troppo male blaise 
Davvero


----------



## Fairman (7 Aprile 2017)

*A Pasqua staremo insieme,   da venerdì a  lunedi.*

Avevo già organizzato per me con amici, persone simpatiche,  lei verrà con noi in campagna, i  figli saranno fuori città per fatti loro.

  Li ho messi  al corrente,  per adesso qualunque altra discussione è prematura, è tutto   un work in progress, voglio affrontare le situazioni una per volta.

  Poco fa ci siamo visti al bar, abbiamo parlato un po’, era contenta, ma ho posto  alcune condizioni che per lei vanno bene. 

  Avremo stanze separate, lo so  che non significa niente, intanto  cominciamo così.

  Le ho detto che in questi anni,  ho sempre pensato a noi, e che i pensieri o gli aggettivi che ho avuto per lei , non sono mai stati dei migliori.   

Dovremo parlare, troveremo gli spazi per farlo, ma parlare dovremo.  Potrebbe non essere una pasqua serena, ma  dovrà ascoltarmi e io ascolterò lei. Ai tempi si chiuse in un ostinato mutismo.

  Le ho detto che  non so come ci lasceremo lunedì, che niente è precluso ma tutte le scelte sono aperte anche quella di una chiusura definitiva.

  Alcuni di voi mi hanno consigliato di usare la testa, altri di agire col cuore, di decidere,  chiudere definitivamente questa porta temporale col passato e rifarmi una nuova vita, o di riprendere  gradualmente i rapporti con lei.

   Non so come finirà, ponendo le due possibili scelte, prendere o lasciare, sul piatto di una bilancia,  pende  ancora su lasciare, ho una settimana per lavorare su questa sensazione e iniziare il prossimo week end con i piatti in pari.  

Buona Domenica delle Palme


----------



## ipazia (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Avevo già organizzato per me con amici, persone simpatiche,  lei verrà con noi in campagna, i  figli saranno fuori città per fatti loro.
> 
> Li ho messi  al corrente,  per adesso qualunque altra discussione è prematura, è tutto   un work in progress, voglio affrontare le situazioni una per volta.
> 
> ...


A me vien solo da dirti di lasciare che i "due" te di cui hai accennato si mostrino (secondo me sono di più...ma lo scoprirai tu)
...non importa come, se separati o uniti...ma non lasciarne indietro neanche uno...

E non per lei...ma per te...

Vivere separati dentro è una tortura orribile...

Buona Vita


----------



## Piperita (7 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Avevo già organizzato per me con amici, persone simpatiche,  lei verrà con noi in campagna, i  figli saranno fuori città per fatti loro.
> 
> Li ho messi  al corrente,  per adesso qualunque altra discussione è prematura, è tutto   un work in progress, voglio affrontare le situazioni una per volta.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra una decisione saggia. Io sono convinta che le risposte alle nostre domande le abbiamo dentro, solo che a volte non vogliamo o non sappiamo ascoltarle


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Aprile 2017)

Mai, MAI coinvolgere i figli nel tradimento di uno dei genitori, specialmente la madre.


----------



## Woland (7 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Mai, MAI coinvolgere i figli nel tradimento di uno dei genitori, specialmente la madre.


Giusto, sono d'accordo; nel caso di leroluni però è stata la moglie a coinvolgere i figli di sua sponte.


----------



## francoff (7 Aprile 2017)

*Ciao franco*

penso che questo vostro incontro sia positivo . Positivo perché , spero , i figli rifletteranno sul tuo gesto sull aprirsi a lei . Spero in questo modo che possiate così trovare un po' di serenità . Non dico certo di tornarci assieme ma che abbiate rapporti più distesi , che possiate i tuoi figli e te chiudere così un brutto periodo che , nonostante siate nel giusto nonostante tutto non vi ha permesso di vivere serenamente . I figli sono adulti , dopo anni e dopo aver visto quello che han visto , sanno chi sei tu , la loro stima per te ne uscirà ancora più consolidata . Un abbraccio .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Il cuore è nel cervello. Quello che intendevo era di ascoltare te stesso senza farti guidare da giudizi sul dover essere.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

*Ho bisogno di verità*



francoff ha detto:


> penso che questo vostro incontro sia positivo . Positivo perché , spero , i figli rifletteranno sul tuo gesto sull aprirsi a lei . Spero in questo modo che possiate così trovare un po' di serenità . Non dico certo di tornarci assieme ma che abbiate rapporti più distesi , che possiate i tuoi figli e te chiudere così un brutto periodo che , nonostante siate nel giusto nonostante tutto non vi ha permesso di vivere serenamente . I figli sono adulti , dopo anni e dopo aver visto quello che han visto , sanno chi sei tu , la loro stima per te ne uscirà ancora più consolidata . Un abbraccio .


  ci siamo lasciati male. 
Certo non abbiamo fatto la guerra dei Ross, ma il chiudersi nel suo mutismo, l’ostinarsi a dire che  dovevo solo dimenticare e passare avanti, mi ha lasciato nel passato.

  Ho ancora mille domande nella testa, spero stavolta abbia voglia di chiarire.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il cuore è nel cervello. Quello che intendevo era di ascoltare te stesso senza farti guidare da giudizi sul dover essere.


     Sono d’accordo, mi dispiace per Pascal ma il cuore non ha le sue ragioni.


----------



## spleen (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> ci siamo lasciati male.
> Certo non abbiamo fatto la guerra dei Ross, ma il chiudersi nel suo mutismo, l’ostinarsi a dire che  dovevo solo dimenticare e passare avanti, mi ha lasciato nel passato.
> 
> Ho ancora mille domande nella testa, spero stavolta abbia voglia di chiarire.


Ciao Leroluni. 
C'è qualcosa che ti fa pensare che adesso lei risponderà alle domande che ti tormentano?
Cosa ti fa pensare che una risposta a quelle domande ti farà sentire meglio?
Se in (7 anni, sembra di aver capito) non ti sei fatto una ragione del suo comportamento, pensi di riuscire a farlo ora?

Perdona la scomodità e la crudezza di quello che ti chiedo, ho come l'impressione leggendoti che l' orologio della tua vita si sia fermato a quelle domande non risposte e all' irrisolutezza di quella situazione.

Il nodo ho l' impressione che non sia se tu debba seguire o meno i tuoi sentimenti, quella è una decisione che penso in cuor tuo tu abbia già preso, ma il fatto è che tu abbia fermato il tuo "orologio" a quei fatti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> ci siamo lasciati male.
> Certo non abbiamo fatto la guerra dei Ross, ma il chiudersi nel suo mutismo, l’ostinarsi a dire che  dovevo solo dimenticare e passare avanti, mi ha lasciato nel passato.
> 
> Ho ancora mille domande nella testa, spero stavolta abbia voglia di chiarire.


Molti traditori qui potrebbero raccontarti che hanno provato un'attrazione alla quale hanno scelto di non resistere perché mostrava loro una parte di sé che avevano il desiderio di esplorare e che questo non inficiava per nulla la predilezione per il coniuge.
Da traditi so bene che è insopportabile. È anche inconcepibile che qualcuno, con presunzione di non essere scoperto, metta in pericolo il matrimonio e la famiglia.
Ma chi non tradisce si sente perfettamente a suo agio nella vita che ha e ne ricava tutte le conferme di cui ha bisogno. Solo un'idea di onnipotenza può far pensare di essere l'unica persona possibile per l'altra. Se di tiene presente questo risulta chiaro che siamo una scelta che può qualche volta, per un breve periodo essere messa in discussione. C'è chi fa le proprie riflessioni senza tradire e chi le fa di fronte a un'altra possibilità di sé, non di fronte a un'altra persona alternativa al coniuge.
Così come qualche persona  ogni tanto, ama il karaoke per pensare se le sarebbe piaciuto fare la rockstar oppure prova vestiti costosissimi pensando se  sarebbe stato bello fare la modella.


----------



## zagor (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> ci siamo lasciati male.
> Certo non abbiamo fatto la guerra dei Ross, ma il chiudersi nel suo mutismo, l’ostinarsi a dire che  dovevo solo dimenticare e passare avanti, mi ha lasciato nel passato.
> 
> Ho ancora mille domande nella testa, spero stavolta abbia voglia di chiarire.



La spiegazione più logica per la sua decisione di non rispondere alle tue domande potrebbe essere quella che le risposte avrebbero provocato un danno superiore a quello provocato dai peggiori dubbi. Nel corso del tempo potrebbe essere riuscita ad imbastire una storiella convincente, oscurata nei punti giusti,che potrebbe risultare almeno potabile....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> La spiegazione più logica per la sua decisione di non rispondere alle tue domande potrebbe essere quella che le risposte avrebbero provocato un danno superiore a quello provocato dai peggiori dubbi. Nel corso del tempo potrebbe essere riuscita ad imbastire una storiella convincente, oscurata nei punti giusti,che potrebbe risultare almeno potabile....


Zagor la fiducia è il tuo mestiere!
Quale ragioni potrebbe avere adesso per volerlo intortare?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zagor la fiducia è il tuo mestiere!
> Quale ragioni potrebbe avere adesso per volerlo intortare?


La vecchiaia che avanza?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La vecchiaia che avanza?


Lei? Vuoi dire che ha una vocazione da badante e non vede l'ora di accudire un anziano?


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> La spiegazione più logica per la sua decisione di non rispondere alle tue domande potrebbe essere quella che le risposte avrebbero provocato un danno superiore a quello provocato dai peggiori dubbi. Nel corso del tempo potrebbe essere riuscita ad imbastire una storiella convincente, oscurata nei punti giusti,che potrebbe risultare almeno potabile....


ed ha impiegato  7 anni per mettere su una storiella? e ci vorranno mesi per raccontarla. mi sembra inverosimile.
Penso invece che gli dirà tutto quello che lui vuole sapere. Un gesto che gli permetterà di andare avanti con o senza di lei.


----------



## delfino curioso (8 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> La vecchiaia che avanza?


No Blaise l'unica potrebbe essere di recuperare i figli tramite il padre, ma la vedo comunque complicata, non avrebbe aspettato sette anni.
Le motivazioni saranno chiare dopo il loro incontro.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei? Vuoi dire che ha una vocazione da badante e non vede l'ora di accudire un anziano?


Forse ha bisogno di compagnia (lei), può anche essere che sia lui a fare il badante. O no?


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Leroluni.
> C'è qualcosa che ti fa pensare che adesso lei risponderà alle domande che ti tormentano?
> Cosa ti fa pensare che una risposta a quelle domande ti farà sentire meglio?
> Se in (7 anni, sembra di aver capito) non ti sei fatto una ragione del suo comportamento, pensi di riuscire a farlo ora?
> ...



  C’è molta verità in quello che dici.
  Io sono ancora fermo li, alle domande non risposte e non ho la certezza che starò meglio nell’averle.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Molti traditori qui potrebbero raccontarti che hanno provato un'attrazione alla quale hanno scelto di non resistere perché mostrava loro una parte di sé che avevano il desiderio di esplorare e che questo non inficiava per nulla la predilezione per il coniuge.
> Da traditi so bene che è insopportabile. È anche inconcepibile che qualcuno, con presunzione di non essere scoperto, metta in pericolo il matrimonio e la famiglia.
> Ma chi non tradisce si sente perfettamente a suo agio nella vita che ha e ne ricava tutte le conferme di cui ha bisogno. Solo un'idea di onnipotenza può far pensare di essere l'unica persona possibile per l'altra. Se di tiene presente questo risulta chiaro che siamo una scelta che può qualche volta, per un breve periodo essere messa in discussione. C'è chi fa le proprie riflessioni senza tradire e chi le fa di fronte a un'altra possibilità di sé, non di fronte a un'altra persona alternativa al coniuge.
> Così come qualche persona  ogni tanto, ama il karaoke per pensare se le sarebbe piaciuto fare la rockstar oppure prova vestiti costosissimi pensando se  sarebbe stato bello fare la modella.


  Non mi interessa capire perché l’ha fatto, già lo so. 
  Non ho mai avuto la pretesa (onnipotenza mi sembra una parola un po’ troppo grossa) di pensare di essere l’unica persona possibile per l’altra, ma se l’altra mi tratta come se io fossi l’unica persona possibile per lei ci credo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse ha bisogno di compagnia (lei), può anche essere che sia lui a fare il badante. O no?


Allo stato delle cose no. In previsione futura, mi spiace per te in quanto maschio, è molto più probabile quello che ho detto io.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non mi interessa capire perché l’ha fatto, già lo so.
> Non ho mai avuto la pretesa (onnipotenza mi sembra una parola un po’ troppo grossa) di pensare di essere l’unica persona possibile per l’altra, ma se l’altra mi tratta come se io fossi l’unica persona possibile per lei ci credo.


Questo è ciò che prova ogni tradito. Lo conosciamo in tanti.
Se tu vuoi delle spiegazioni non ti basta.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è ciò che prova ogni tradito. Lo conosciamo in tanti.
> Se tu vuoi delle spiegazioni non ti basta.


Ovvio che non basta


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ed ha impiegato  7 anni per mettere su una storiella? e ci vorranno mesi per raccontarla. mi sembra inverosimile.
> Penso invece che gli dirà tutto quello che lui vuole sapere. Un gesto che gli permetterà di andare avanti con o senza di lei.



  Credo mi dirà la verità, non è la prima volta che, incontrandoci , ha espresso più o meno velatamente la volontà di discutere con me.
Fino ad ora sono  stato sempre  io a dire di no.


  P.S.Un pò per tutti quelli che ne hanno parlato.
 E’ vero che a 64 anni si è anziani dal punto di vista anagrafico, però a onor del vero voglio dirvi che, ho tutti i denti, tutti i capelli ( ogni tanto faccio dare un po’ di ennè), tre volte a settimana faccio 15 vasche, una volta al mese sauna e massaggi, sono alto 1.91 e peso 88 chili e non prendo neanche un farmaco. E’ un pò prematuro parlare di badanti


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ovvio che non basta





leroluni ha detto:


> Credo mi dirà la verità, non è la prima volta che, incontrandoci , ha espresso più o meno velatamente la volontà di discutere con me.
> Fino ad ora sono  stato sempre  io a dire di no.
> 
> 
> ...


Se viene detto che cerca di essere accudita, normale rispondere che è più probabile il contrario.

Qual è la domanda a cui vorresti risposta?

La hai chiara?


----------



## MariLea (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> P.S.Un pò per tutti quelli che ne hanno parlato.
> E’ vero che a 64 anni si è anziani dal punto di vista anagrafico, però a onor del vero voglio dirvi che, ho tutti i denti, tutti i capelli ( ogni tanto faccio dare un po’ di ennè), tre volte a settimana faccio 15 vasche, una volta al mese sauna e massaggi, sono alto 1.91 e peso 88 chili e non prendo neanche un farmaco. E’ un pò prematuro parlare di badanti


Indirizzo?


----------



## zagor (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Zagor la fiducia è il tuo mestiere!
> Quale ragioni potrebbe avere adesso per volerlo intortare?


non ci sta provando adesso. Lo ha sempre fatto con una serie di comportamenti post-corna terribili. Inganni su inganni e non solo al marito, ma anche ai figli. 



delfino curioso ha detto:


> ed ha impiegato  7 anni per mettere su una storiella? e ci vorranno mesi per raccontarla. mi sembra inverosimile.
> Penso invece che gli dirà tutto quello che lui vuole sapere. Un gesto che gli permetterà di andare avanti con o senza di lei.



Molti meno, ma lui non ha più voluto ascoltarla.


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Indirizzo?


Tutti degli adoni, mi domando ma come mai cornuti, io 1,70 79 kg e ciobar per non dire chiavo. Mah


----------



## trilobita (8 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non ci sta provando adesso. Lo ha sempre fatto con una serie di comportamenti post-corna terribili. Inganni su inganni e non solo al marito, ma anche ai figli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso la stessa cosa.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Indirizzo?


Mi vuoi tentare?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

zagor ha detto:


> non ci sta provando adesso. Lo ha sempre fatto con una serie di comportamenti post-corna terribili. Inganni su inganni e non solo al marito, ma anche ai figli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutti degli adoni, mi domando ma come mai cornuti, io 1,70 79 kg e ciobar per non dire chiavo. Mah





trilobita ha detto:


> Penso la stessa cosa.


Sotto i 50 si può fare psicoanalisi. Sopra semplice terapia.


----------



## Fairman (8 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutti degli adoni, mi domando ma come mai cornuti, io 1,70 79 kg e ciobar per non dire chiavo. Mah


E' la seconda volta che mi dai più o meno direttamente del cornuto, generalizzando e includendo anche tutti coloro che nel forum partecipano a queste discussioni, che per molti/e, rappresentano o hanno rappresentato un momento infausto nella loro vita, ti assicuro molto peggio che un lutto
Mi rendo conto che a un chiavatore seriale, anzi altrui cornificatore, quale tu dici di essere o sei, poco importa, può essere  un vanto dire ai cornuti che tu sei un cornificatore.

Addirittura niente toglie dal punto di vista delle probabilità, che tu possa aver cornificato anche qualche  utente che in queste pagine cerca conforto ai suoi problemi.
Ti ho già detto che sentirmi chiamare cornuto  non mi offende perchè è etimologicamente corretto, anche se certo mi fà senso.

Comunque se questo ti diverte, accresce il tuo ego e contribuisce a migliorare il tuo senso di insicurezza, sono sicuro che continuarai a chiamarci cornuti, tanto è facile come picchiare un bambino e poi  questo è un forum aperto a tutti.

Dimenticavo, ti direi di riflettere sulla seguente questione:
I/le cornuti/cornute che non hanno mai tradito non lo hanno fatto perchè sono adoni/bone e si vergognano dei loro attributi/ tette/sedere ( e si perchè più sei alto e più.... te lo posso confermare) e quelli che non sono adoni/bone perchè temono i confronti ?
 Forse queste due categorie di persone hanno avuto anche loro come i cornificatori/cornificatrici, i loro momenti di fragilità le loro tentazioni, ma si sono interrogati su valore del loro rapporto , chiedendosi se  amassero veramente, non solo il partner ma anche i figl,i e se avesse senso  la  scelta di tradire e distruggere tutto ?

Concludo dicendoti che le caratteristiche fisiche di ciascuno di noi non sono ne merito ne demerito nostro. Quello che siamo come persone invece,lo scegliamo noi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che mi dai più o meno direttamente del cornuto, generalizzando e includendo anche tutti coloro che nel forum partecipano a queste discussioni, che per molti/e, rappresentano o hanno rappresentato un momento infausto nella loro vita, ti assicuro molto peggio che un lutto
> Mi rendo conto che a un chiavatore seriale, anzi altrui cornificatore, quale tu dici di essere o sei, poco importa, può essere  un vanto dire ai cornuti che tu sei un cornificatore.
> 
> Addirittura niente toglie dal punto di vista delle probabilità, che tu possa aver cornificato anche qualche  utente che in queste pagine cerca conforto ai suoi problemi.
> ...


:umile:


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sotto i 50 si può fare psicoanalisi. Sopra semplice terapia.


Terapia? Nooo un bel massaggio siiii


----------



## Fairman (9 Aprile 2017)

*Perché non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se viene detto che cerca di essere accudita, normale rispondere che è più probabile il contrario.
> 
> Qual è la domanda a cui vorresti risposta?
> 
> La hai chiara?



  Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò. 

Molti anni fa, la mia segretaria andò in pensione  sostituita da un’altra più giovane.  Ben presto,   cercò di trasformare il rapporto di lavoro  in qualcosa di diverso. Non so se la attraessi  io uomo o io capo, ma le battutine, strofinamenti casuali e inviti a cena a casa sua, non lasciavano adito a dubbi. Confesso che furono giorni di tentazione.

  Nei parlai con la mia ex.  Si disse  turbata, ma anche contenta che gliene avessi parlato. Dal giorno dopo venne a trovarmi in ufficio, tutti i giorni, agli orari più strani, civettando proprio con la segreteria e oscurandola con la propria bellezza. La strategia funzionò.
  Perché lei non fece la stessa cosa con me, parlandomi dei suoi turbamenti ?

  Le chiederò, come si sentisse nel  periodo in cui conduceva  una doppia vita,  se quando faceva l’amore con me era con me o pensava a lui, come si sentisse, perché sarà sicuramente successo, mentre faceva l’amore con me e magari prima l’aveva fatto con lui.

  Le chiederò se era sincera quando chiedeva di  ricostruire con me, o se quand’era distratta lo era perché  pensava a lui, le chiederò perché dopo aver rotto definitivamente con me tornò da lui se giurava di averlo dimenticato, le chiederò perchè continuò a vedersi con lui mentre cercava di ricostruire.

  E tante altre domande che mi affollano la mente, e poi vedremo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò.
> 
> Molti anni fa, la mia segretaria andò in pensione  sostituita da un’altra più giovane.  Ben presto,   cercò di trasformare il rapporto di lavoro  in qualcosa di diverso. Non so se la attraessi  io uomo o io capo, ma le battutine, strofinamenti casuali e inviti a cena a casa sua, non lasciavano adito a dubbi. Confesso che furono giorni di tentazione.
> 
> ...


Ti sei posto una domanda che mi ero posta anch'io.
Parlarne significa mettere in comune esperienza ed emozioni. È impossibile se una persona se le vuole vivere.

Però tu descrivi sempre tua moglie come sexy e provocante e infatti in quel caso ha segnato il territorio mostrando che tu avevi di meglio.
Ma, senza sminuire tua moglie che sarà senz'altro bellissima, chi valorizza se stesso in modo esplicito è generalmente molto insicuro. Questo spiega perché sia stata sensibile alle profferte del capo più giovane, in un'età in cui ci si rende conto che le proprie armi cominciano ad appannarsi.

P.S. Non è vero che chi è bella lo è senza fare nulla. Lo è ma non salta all'occhio. Per saltare all'occhio un po' di lavoro e impegno sono necessari. Mia figlia con le amiche si accorda sul grado di  "infigacciamento" perché le differenze sono ben presenti a tutte. Generalmente rispondono 1 :mexican: ed escono struccate, scarpe da ginnastica e jeans.


----------



## francoff (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò.
> 
> Molti anni fa, la mia segretaria andò in pensione  sostituita da un’altra più giovane.  Ben presto,   cercò di trasformare il rapporto di lavoro  in qualcosa di diverso. Non so se la attraessi  io uomo o io capo, ma le battutine, strofinamenti casuali e inviti a cena a casa sua, non lasciavano adito a dubbi. Confesso che furono giorni di tentazione.
> 
> ...


Non ti ha chiesto di aiutarla perché non ne aveva bisogno . Lei questa storia voleva viverla . Tutto qui . La tua rinascita la troverai facendo pace con te stesso non in quello che ti dirà . Anche io come te fui " turbato " da una collega ne parlai a mia moglie . Lei non lo fece , perché ? Perché come la tua la sua storia voleva viversela . Illudendosi che fosse solo sua , due vite diverse ( questo per risponderti al sesso con lui e poi con te )


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò.
> 
> Molti anni fa, la mia segretaria andò in pensione  sostituita da un’altra più giovane.  Ben presto,   cercò di trasformare il rapporto di lavoro  in qualcosa di diverso. Non so se la attraessi  io uomo o io capo, ma le battutine, strofinamenti casuali e inviti a cena a casa sua, non lasciavano adito a dubbi. Confesso che furono giorni di tentazione.
> 
> ...


Caro amico mio secondo me le tue paranoie ti hanno portato ad essere un cornuto, scusami per il cornuto, farsi questo tipo di domande al netto di sette anni è da manicomio. Fatti una sana chiavata senza se e senza ma e vedrai che tutto passa e va. 
Cornuti si nasce. Massima di Blaise


----------



## Fairman (9 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei posto una domanda che mi ero posta anch'io.
> Parlarne significa mettere in comune esperienza ed emozioni. È impossibile se una persona se le vuole vivere.
> 
> Però tu descrivi sempre tua moglie come sexy e provocante e infatti in quel caso ha segnato il territorio mostrando che tu avevi di meglio.
> ...


  Forse è passato un messaggio sbagliato.
 Mia moglie è   bella anche adesso, è da giovane è stata veramente molto bella, di quella bellezze che non ha bisogno di niente per farsi notare.
Sexy lo è ma non per come si veste, ma per come l’ha fatta la natura, provocante volontariamente, per atteggiamenti o abbigliamento non lo è mai stata e non ho mai scritto che fosse sexy e provocante, anche se questo potrebbe essersi intravisto fra le righe.
 Tranne quando voleva far colpo, come nel caso della segretaria che dicevo prima, ha sempre invece adottato un modo di vestire poco appariscente, quasi mai scarpe con tacco (di suo e già 1.88) mai rossetto e appena un po’ di quelle robe che mettete voi in viso.
 Questo glielo debbo per onere del vero.
  Insicura, bè può essere ma forse un pò tutti lo siamo un po’.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse è passato un messaggio sbagliato.
> Mia moglie è   bella anche adesso, è da giovane è stata veramente molto bella, di quella bellezze che non ha bisogno di niente per farsi notare.
> Sexy lo è ma non per come si veste, ma per come l’ha fatta la natura, provocante volontariamente, per atteggiamenti o abbigliamento non lo è mai stata e non ho mai scritto che fosse sexy e provocante, anche se questo potrebbe essersi intravisto fra le righe.
> Tranne quando voleva far colpo, come nel caso della segretaria che dicevo prima, ha sempre invece adottato un modo di vestire poco appariscente, quasi mai scarpe con tacco (di suo e già 1.88) mai rossetto e appena un po’ di quelle robe che mettete voi in viso.
> ...


E vai. Che cazzo stai ad aspettare, sei cotto, fuso e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Fattela e poi si vedrà.


----------



## ipazia (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse è passato un messaggio sbagliato.
> Mia moglie è   bella anche adesso, è da giovane è stata veramente molto bella, di quella bellezze che non ha bisogno di niente per farsi notare.
> *Sexy lo è* ma non per come si veste, ma *per come l’ha fatta la natura*, provocante volontariamente, per atteggiamenti o abbigliamento non lo è mai stata e non ho mai scritto che fosse sexy e provocante, anche se questo potrebbe essersi intravisto fra le righe.
> Tranne quando voleva far colpo, come nel caso della segretaria che dicevo prima, ha sempre invece adottato un modo di vestire poco appariscente, quasi mai scarpe con tacco (di suo e già 1.88) mai rossetto e appena un po’ di quelle robe che mettete voi in viso.
> ...


Essere provocanti, non è semplicemente frutto di insicurezza. 

Si può esserlo, provocanti intendo, in maniera umile e semplice, partendo dal riconoscimento della propria bellezza. 
E liberandosi del dover considerare la bellezza come un affronto all'intelligenza, in particolare per le donne. 

Quasi che essere belle, e non temere il mostrarlo, sia segno di stupidità o di supponenza. E che non sottolineare e non aver cura sia segno di umiltà e intelligenza. 

Intelligenza è saper "sfruttare" al meglio per sè le doti che Natura ha dato. 

Lo dice pure la parabola dei talenti...una donna bella, che non sottolinea semplicemente le sue doti di bellezza, è un po' come quello che sotterra i talenti. 
E serve una gran presenza a sè per emergere nella propria specifica bellezza. Avendone Cura e rispetto. (includendo quindi anche le insicurezze senza deviarle ma assumendosele...fragilità che divengono forza)

Se tua moglie aveva, ed ha immagino, questa dote...è un motivo di stima, secondo me. 
Alla sua intelligenza. 
Che sa includere tutte le doti e non è legata a vecchi stereotipi per cui la bellezza è un minus all'intelligenza (nelle donne...che gli uomini sono belli pure col pancione!:rotfl.


----------



## Fairman (9 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro amico mio secondo me le tue paranoie ti hanno portato ad essere un cornuto, scusami per il cornuto, farsi questo tipo di domande al netto di sette anni è da manicomio. Fatti una sana chiavata senza se e senza ma e vedrai che tutto passa e va.
> Cornuti si nasce. Massima di Blaise


Tu potresti giurare di non esserlo ?

E' probabile che tu non lo abbia mai scoperto, come hai asserito, ma anche se non lo si sà ma di fatto lo si è, sempre cornuto si resta.

Concedimi il beneficio del dubbio, che non sapendolo tu con certezza, perchè tu con certezza non lo sai,
io posssa avere il dubbio che tu sia cornuto, e quindi da oggi ti annovererò fra la schiera dei cornuti.

Vedo comunque, da quello che continui a scrivere, che i messaggi  che ti vengono inviati non sono da te recepiti. Pochi neuroni? Bò forse il  troppo scopare, così come tu asserisci,può anche far male.
In questo forum ho letto anche interventi di traditori/traditrici, che in genere non sono così propensi a vantarsi dei loro successi, ma tendono invece a chiede consigli, quale credo sia lo scopo di questo forum, e quindi io penso tu stia nel forum sbagliato a gongolarti sulle corna degli altri, ma non  sai se la tua testa presenta ramificazioni.
Il forum è libero, anche per gente come te che si diverte sulla pelle degli altri, e li fai pure incazzare, perchè penso questo sia l'unico motivo per cui tu scriva qui. Se ti può essere di consolazione, rallegrarti la domenica e aggiungere un'altro cornuto alla lista di quelli a cui hai rotto le palle, facendoli scendere al tuo livello e risponderti in questo modo, fai pure gongola e mangiati una banana. Su quella lista mettici pure il mio nome. 
Adesso scrivi quello che vuoi, quando vedrò la tua sigla non leggerò niente, e non me lo potrai impedire, ne ti risponderò più ti ho già dato fin troppo valore rispondendoti queste tre o quattro volte.
Mi discpiace per gli altri utenti del forum, che danno indicazioni e supporto, e non parlo di pacche sulle spalle, ho sempre visto gente che  cerca di calarsi nei panni di chi scrive  cercando di dare, ciascuno secondo la popria visione dei fatti e la propria esperienzail miglior contributo possibile.
Che tu sia credente o meno, ti auguro una Buona Pasqua, penso ne tu ne abbia veramente bisogno.
A mai più risentirci.
Un cornuto


----------



## Fairman (9 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non ti ha chiesto di aiutarla perché non ne aveva bisogno . Lei questa storia voleva viverla . Tutto qui . La tua rinascita la troverai facendo pace con te stesso non in quello che ti dirà . Anche io come te fui " turbato " da una collega ne parlai a mia moglie . Lei non lo fece , perché ? Perché come la tua la sua storia voleva viversela . Illudendosi che fosse solo sua , due vite diverse ( questo per risponderti al sesso con lui e poi con te )


  Tempo fa l’analista mi disse “ Tu non riesci a uscire dal loop dei ricordi perché ti sei implicitamente addossato una parte di colpe. Per uscirne devi sentire da lei ciò che successe e non crearti fantasie”.
 Si presenta adesso, dopo tanti anni e per sua volontà, questa possibilità di confronto. Spero che sentire lo schifo che esce dalla sua bocca, mi serva per rimuovere quelle fantasie e  uscirne.
  A te come và ?


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Tu potresti giurare di non esserlo ?
> 
> E' probabile che tu non lo abbia mai scoperto, come hai asserito, ma anche se non lo si sà ma di fatto lo si è, sempre cornuto si resta.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace era solo un modo per dirti che la vita è una tu fanne quella che vuoi e io faccio lo stesso. Se pensi che la battaglia sia sulla cornutaggine, sono sicuro di no e non ne faccio un vanto. Volevo solo asserire che forse le corna che avete non nascono solo dal partner ma anche da chi le riceve. Ciao cornuto( ti sei firmato tu non te la prendere )


----------



## Divì (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Tu potresti giurare di non esserlo ?
> 
> E' probabile che tu non lo abbia mai scoperto, come hai asserito, ma anche se non lo si sà ma di fatto lo si è, sempre cornuto si resta.
> 
> ...



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## francoff (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Tempo fa l’analista mi disse “ Tu non riesci a uscire dal loop dei ricordi perché ti sei implicitamente addossato una parte di colpe. Per uscirne devi sentire da lei ciò che successe e non crearti fantasie”.
> Si presenta adesso, dopo tanti anni e per sua volontà, questa possibilità di confronto. Spero che sentire lo schifo che esce dalla sua bocca, mi serva per rimuovere quelle fantasie e  uscirne.
> A te come và ?


Certo parlale fa quello che ti senti . A me va che ho scoperto L altro gg di avere un problema di salute abbastanza grave . Riguardo a Blaise ,secondo me , ignoralo . È per me un segaiolo che vive qui sul forum una vita non sua . Se fosse così impegnato a fare altro non starebbe qui sul forum tutto il giorno tutti i giorni . Per me è uno che la figa L ha vista poco e magari solo pagando .


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo parlale fa quello che ti senti . A me va che ho scoperto L altro gg di avere un problema di salute abbastanza grave . Riguardo a Blaise ,secondo me , ignoralo . È per me un segaiolo che vive qui sul forum una vita non sua . Se fosse così impegnato a fare altro non starebbe qui sul forum tutto il giorno tutti i giorni . Per me è uno che la figa L ha vista poco e magari solo pagando .


Godetevi la vs cornutaggine, sarò pure un segaiolo ma non mentale. Continuate pure con le vostre care belle lunghe cornicelle.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Forse è passato un messaggio sbagliato.
> Mia moglie è   bella anche adesso, è da giovane è stata veramente molto bella, di quella bellezze che non ha bisogno di niente per farsi notare.
> Sexy lo è ma non per come si veste, ma per come l’ha fatta la natura, provocante volontariamente, per atteggiamenti o abbigliamento non lo è mai stata e non ho mai scritto che fosse sexy e provocante, anche se questo potrebbe essersi intravisto fra le righe.
> Tranne quando voleva far colpo, come nel caso della segretaria che dicevo prima, ha sempre invece adottato un modo di vestire poco appariscente, quasi mai scarpe con tacco (di suo e già *1*.*88*) mai rossetto e appena un po’ di quelle robe che mettete voi in viso.
> ...


Oh povera...


----------



## Frithurik (9 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Godetevi la vs cornutaggine, sarò pure un segaiolo ma non mentale. Continuate pure con le vostre care belle lunghe cornicelle.


ma va a :gabinettoovero:coglione:


----------



## Menomale (10 Aprile 2017)

*Ma ogni tanto ..*

parlo da tradita ovviamente .. accade ogni tanto che chi inganna famiglia marito figli etc.. venga smascherato e rimanga giustamente solo?? C'è una giustizia divina? Legge del Karma ??


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2017)

Menomale ha detto:


> parlo da tradita ovviamente .. accade ogni tanto che chi inganna famiglia marito figli etc.. venga smascherato e rimanga giustamente solo?? C'è una giustizia divina? Legge del Karma ??


Dipende dal tradito.
Tu che fai?


----------



## Piperita (10 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh povera...


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non c'è niente di scritto semplicemente non siete separati. Il fatto che lui venga a casa è una prova della costanza di matrimonio in cui tu lo tradisci.
> Legalmente gli stai mettendo in mano tutte le armi per sbatterti fuori casa quando rientrerà in Italia.
> Mai pensare che gli altri non potrebbero dare certe cose. Lo pensavano tutte quelle ammazzate e tutte quelle finite in mezzo a una strada. Se poi lui pensa di mandare i figli a studiare all'estero non ci sarebbe più nessuna ragione per lasciare la casa a una traditrice. Per carità puoi campare lo stesso. Ma non è tanto quello, quanto che per una sua vendetta potrebbe organizzare di allontanare i figli fisicamente, non potendolo fare affettivamente. È un manager e anche bravo, significa che ha competenze di pianificazione anche a lungo termine.


A Ivana Trump de noantri!!!


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> A Ivana Trump de noantri!!!


Io??

Comunque mi sta trattando troppo bene si preoccupa non era così manco da marito

E tutto un preoccuparsi X me X i figli adesso
Sono preoccupato lavori troppo sei troppo sola fai troppi km chiedi un ptime prendo una signora con auto ...oh le scrive pure ste cose



Starà tramando??

Usssignur non c'è mai fine


----------



## MariLea (10 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Godetevi la vs cornutaggine, *sarò pure un segaiolo ma non mentale*. Continuate pure con le vostre care belle lunghe cornicelle.


 E chi può dirlo? 
Non dubiti che il tuo sia diventato un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo?
Mi pare che pensi solo e sempre a chiavare e lo ritieni pure la cura di tutti i mali...:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo?
> Non dubiti che il tuo sia diventato un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo?
> Mi pare che pensi solo e sempre a chiavare e lo ritieni pure la cura di tutti i mali...:rotfl:


Chi ne parla tanto non lo fa

O sara il canto del cigno 

Comunque si ossessionato e ossessionante è maleducato pure
Mi sa di vecchio un po porco che vorrebbe ma poi  mmmh 
Nonno Non mi Piace ma zero
Anche come si rivolge alle persone con con cattiveria dovrebbe essere più rilassato scopasse bene no?
Mah


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Certo parlale fa quello che ti senti . A me va che ho scoperto L altro gg di avere un problema di salute abbastanza grave . Riguardo a Blaise ,secondo me , ignoralo . È per me un segaiolo che vive qui sul forum una vita non sua . Se fosse così impegnato a fare altro non starebbe qui sul forum tutto il giorno tutti i giorni . Per me è uno che la figa L ha vista poco e magari solo pagando .




A te il mio in bocca al lupo X tutto !!

Io sono in partenza X lavoro all estero


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Chi ne parla tanto non lo fa
> 
> O sara il canto del cigno
> 
> ...


Qualche critica posso anche capire che venga dai cornuti, ma da una "pruasa sci sci" quale sei no. Ciao Carolina.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E chi può dirlo?
> Non dubiti che il tuo sia diventato un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo?
> Mi pare che pensi solo e sempre a chiavare e lo ritieni pure la cura di tutti i mali...:rotfl:


..
Intortatevi con le belle parole, masturbatevi (mentalmente s'intende) tra voi, nobile casta, poi alla fine andate tutte con il culo in aria e i maschietti con il pisello al vento, Ipocriti


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> Intortatevi con le belle parole, masturbatevi (mentalmente s'intende) tra voi, nobile casta, poi alla fine andate tutte con il culo in aria e i maschietti con il pisello al vento, Ipocriti


Sì, ora fatti una bella chiavatina che ti passa l'incazzatura :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sì, ora fatti una bella chiavatina che ti passa l'incazzatura


me la dai tu? ah dimenticavo devi prima scongelarla.


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> me la dai tu? ah dimenticavo devi prima scongelarla.


Ma non ti chiamano "o microonde"? :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma non ti chiamano "o microonde"? :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma non ti chiamano "o microonde"? :rotfl:


..
buon pomeriggio signora.


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> buon pomeriggio signora.


a lei signorino :up:


----------



## trilobita (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> a lei signorino :up:


Quando si parla con noi maschietti di sesso,il termine "micro",meglio non usarlo..


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando si parla con noi maschietti di sesso,il termine "micro",meglio non usarlo..


sarà... ma è il più veloce a scongelare


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quando si parla con noi maschietti di sesso,il termine "micro",meglio non usarlo..


 ..
se ti può interessare....

http://www.casertafocus.net/home/in...-cornuti&catid=13:caserta-dintorni&Itemid=135


passa parola mi raccomando. :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Approvo molto la "vendetta", estremamente lucida.


Attento che qui sul concetto di 'vendetta' non sono tutti d'accordo...


----------



## Frithurik (11 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> se ti può interessare....
> 
> http://www.casertafocus.net/home/in...-cornuti&catid=13:caserta-dintorni&Itemid=135
> ...


Sii proprio na minchia di mare (acculturati che poi appena ho tempo ti faccio la traduzione).


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Aprile 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Sii proprio na minchia di mare (acculturati che poi appena ho tempo ti faccio la traduzione).


..
marò, ma ti prudono?


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per amare.
> C'è una idea di amore passionale, unito all'innamoramento che è incompatibile con  un sentimento verso altre persone.
> Poi ci sono sentimenti meno coinvolgenti e più egoistici nel senso di ricerca di chi ci fa stare bene. Questo secondo tipo di amore è compatibile con più relazioni.
> Io trovo inscindibile il rispetto e il voler il bene dell'altro con il termine amore e quindi penso che non si ami quando di tradisce. Credo che si provi un sentimento, anche molto forte, di benessere legato all'altro.
> Ma chi ama nel primo modo lanci la prima pietra.


D'accordissimo.
Peraltro dire che 'si possono amare più persone' è davvero troppo generico...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò


Nella vostra lunga convivenza t'aveva mai raccontato di qualcuno che ci aveva provato più o meno esplicitamente con lei ?


----------



## Fairman (11 Aprile 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Nella vostra lunga convivenza t'aveva mai raccontato di qualcuno che ci aveva provato più o meno esplicitamente con lei ?


No, non mi ha mai detto niente.
Ma questo non vuol dire niente.
 Visto il suo botto, potrebbe significare che non c'è stato nessuno a farle i complimenti,
o che c'è stato qualcuno e non me l'ha detto, o potrebbe anche avere avuto una o più relazioni.

 Persa la fiducia,  penso che potrebbe essersi verificata anche una o più di queste cose.
Vedremo questo week end.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> No, non mi ha mai detto niente.
> Ma questo non vuol dire niente.
> Visto il suo botto, potrebbe significare che non c'è stato nessuno a farle i complimenti,
> o che c'è stato qualcuno e non me l'ha detto, o potrebbe anche avere avuto una o più relazioni.
> ...


Lo chiedevo perchè :
- da come hai raccontato la vostra storia è sembrato che ci fosse tra di voi parecchia condivisione e confidenza ;
- generalmente si raccontano (almeno in casi di avances) quelle che NON interessano...


----------



## Fairman (11 Aprile 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Lo chiedevo perchè :
> - da come hai raccontato la vostra storia è sembrato che ci fosse tra di voi parecchia condivisione e confidenza ;
> - generalmente si raccontano (almeno in casi di avances) quelle che NON interessano...



E' vero condividevamo tutto, forse è meglio dire io pensavo che condividessimo tutto.

E' un pò come per la risposta di prima. Prima del botto, lei ha condiviso tutto o ero solo io a farlo?


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Si può essere rispettati e non amati. Ma non c'è amore senza rispetto.


Straquoto!!!


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :umile:


Soffrirà di priapismo ed ogni "guaina" infoderabile,a prescindere, rappresenta uno sfogatoio....Per altri " maschi" è necessario un coinvolgimento sentimentale.....cosa che lui, a detta sua, ha mai provato; non c'è confronto!


----------



## stany (12 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè non mi hai chiesto di aiutarti. Questa la prima domanda che le farò.
> 
> Molti anni fa, la mia segretaria andò in pensione  sostituita da un’altra più giovane.  Ben presto,   cercò di trasformare il rapporto di lavoro  in qualcosa di diverso. Non so se la attraessi  io uomo o io capo, ma le battutine, strofinamenti casuali e inviti a cena a casa sua, non lasciavano adito a dubbi. Confesso che furono giorni di tentazione.
> 
> ...


SEI ANCORA INNAMORATO!!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Soffrirà di priapismo ed ogni "guaina" infoderabile,a prescindere, rappresenta uno sfogatoio....Per altri " maschi" è necessario un coinvolgimento sentimentale.....cosa che lui, a detta sua, ha mai provato; non c'è confronto!


Si ridicolizzano i sentimenti quando si ha la sfortuna di non averli provati.


----------



## Fairman (14 Aprile 2017)

*Si parte.*

Fra due ore andiamo via, la passo aprendere in auto, con me una coppia di amici, altri quattro con un'altra auto.


----------



## iosolo (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Fra due ore andiamo via, la passo aprendere in auto, con me una coppia di amici, altri quattro con un'altra auto.


Tifo per te. 
Qualsiasi cosa succeda.


----------



## Divì (14 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Fra due ore andiamo via, la passo aprendere in auto, con me una coppia di amici, altri quattro con un'altra auto.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2017)

Spero che tu stia bene.


----------



## francoff (14 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che tu stia bene.


Anche io spero tu stia bene


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

Come è trascorsa la prima serata assieme dopo anni ?


----------



## Fairman (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come è trascorsa la prima serata assieme dopo anni ?


Molto gelo a principio, anche se la cortesia dovuta agli amici in macchina mi ha permesso di dissimulare per le due ore di percorso.

A cena ci siamo sciolti. Ho un amico che se è in vena ti fà ridere anche se ti parla delle previsioni del tempo, aggiungi il rosso bello forte e anche la voglia che avevo di rilassarmi dal lavoro, questa settimana ho avuto  stranieri in visita allo stabilimento.

Abbiamo deciso di rimandare a lunedi la discussione, gli altri andranno in montagna, noi resteremo soli.
Per noi avevo preso due singole, ma una è rimasta vuota.
Mi sono svegliato con un incredibile senso di vuoto, ma ho deciso di godermi la festa al meglio.
Lunedì vedremo.
E a te ?


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Molto gelo a principio, anche se la cortesia dovuta agli amici in macchina mi ha permesso di dissimulare per le due ore di percorso.
> 
> A cena ci siamo sciolti. Ho un amico che se è in vena ti fà ridere anche se ti parla delle previsioni del tempo, aggiungi il rosso bello forte e anche la voglia che avevo di rilassarmi dal lavoro, questa settimana ho avuto  stranieri in visita allo stabilimento.
> 
> ...


Senso di vuoto per la notte passata insieme nello stesso letto?


----------



## francoff (15 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Molto gelo a principio, anche se la cortesia dovuta agli amici in macchina mi ha permesso di dissimulare per le due ore di percorso.
> 
> A cena ci siamo sciolti. Ho un amico che se è in vena ti fà ridere anche se ti parla delle previsioni del tempo, aggiungi il rosso bello forte e anche la voglia che avevo di rilassarmi dal lavoro, questa settimana ho avuto  stranieri in visita allo stabilimento.
> 
> ...


Tutto in itinere . Avete dormito assieme ?


----------



## Fairman (15 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutto in itinere . Avete dormito assieme ?


Si


----------



## Fairman (15 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Senso di vuoto per la notte passata insieme nello stesso letto?


Non so, passato e presente si sono mischiati, la notte la mente elabora.


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

*Pasqua.*

Parleremo domani, ma oggi non mi sento in sintonia con questa festa.

 La visione che ho avuto e che ho di lei non potrà cambiare mai, il tradimento è una prova provata  di non amore, ma non è solo il tradimento fisico,  sono tutte le bugie e i silenzi di questi anni.

 Lei non è più la donna che ho conosciuto, non rinnego il passato, ma il passato non basta per azzerare tutto. Lei adesso è una donna che non conosco, con cui in questi giorni sto scopando, come in un incontro casuale, e  l’unico sentimento che ho per lei è, l’odio. 

Non si può cancellare il passato, si può adattare il futuro.


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Parleremo domani, ma oggi non mi sento in sintonia con questa festa.
> 
> La visione che ho avuto e che ho di lei non potrà cambiare mai, il tradimento è una prova provata  di non amore, ma non è solo il tradimento fisico,  sono tutte le bugie e i silenzi di questi anni.
> 
> ...


Ma,in questi anni in cui siete stati separati,ti risulta lei abbia avuto altre storie?
Perché anche questo te la può presentare come diversa e più lontana dall'immagine che hai di lei


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Parleremo domani, ma oggi non mi sento in sintonia con questa festa.
> 
> La visione che ho avuto e che ho di lei non potrà cambiare mai, il tradimento è una prova provata  di non amore, ma non è solo il tradimento fisico,  sono tutte le bugie e i silenzi di questi anni.
> 
> ...


Se volevi fare chiarezza non avresti nemmeno dovuto scoparci.
Si scopa casualmente con chi ci fa stare bene in quel momento ,non con chi stiamo male o che odiamo.
La tua sensazione al risveglio ne è la prova.
Prima dovevi capire e poi magari scopare.........


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se volevi fare chiarezza non avresti nemmeno dovuto scoparci.
> Si scopa casualmente con chi ci fa stare bene in quel momento ,non con chi stiamo male o che odiamo.
> La tua sensazione al risveglio ne è la prova.
> Prima dovevi capire e poi magari scopare.........


Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
 Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
> E* poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.*


Trovo che sia una cosa davvero triste e misera, senza nulla togliere alla tua sofferenza.
Spero che almeno ti sia utile.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, *a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.*
> E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.


Avendo come presupposto il grassetto, il sottolineato è solo verso di te. 

L'odio che senti, lo schifo e la nausea che salirà, che tenterai di scaricare su di lei ovviamente, sono per te. E si trasformerà probabilmente in rabbia che farà male soltanto a te.  

La vendetta di cui ti parlavo, e che non hai voluto riconoscere volgendo il tuo sguardo solo a quella materiale, è esattamente questa. 
E la scissione (che è questa la parola tecnica che definisce la difesa dal dolore che hai attivato negli ultimi 7 anni) ha alcune delle sue radici in quello che hai scritto. 

Mi dispiace molto per te. 

Non c'è posizione più dolorosa e frammentante che mettersi nella posizione del carnefice per togliersi dal ruolo della vittima. 

Mi dispiace davvero molto. Spero che sia un giro in cui tu non resti incastrato definitivamente. 

Se mi permetti, fai i conti con il tempo che hai ha tua disposizione prima di morire. Sarai anche in forma. Ma il tempo che ti resta è probabilmente meno di quello che hai trascorso...e tu stai decidendo di usarlo per inseguire fantasmi che vivono solo dentro di te. 

E lei, per quanto possa essere stata colpevole, adesso è innocente. Il carnefice sei tu, ora. 
Mi dispiace davvero per te, so cosa significa... 

Il dolore, che ancora non sei in grado di assumerti come tuo, se un giorno ci riuscirai potrà sollevarti. 
Ma, salvo un abile giro di alibi, non servirà come giustificazione per l'infliggere il dolore come hai deciso di fare. 
E il dolore in questo modo...non serve a niente. Se non come attivatore di rabbia che tenta di coprire il dolore che si autoproduce. 

In bocca al lupo...ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
> E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.


Purtroppo tu l'ami ancora: l'odio che provi è l'altra faccia di quel sentimento che ancora non si è risolto, perché forse, alcuni tipi di "amore" non si estinguono anche quando si viene lasciati.Ed il tradimento è un abbandono . L'odio per essere stati abbandonati,e qui ha ragione Ipazia, necessita di una elaborazione come per un lutto,oppure, se non viene superato con la consapevolezza (il farsene una ragione), crea quella rabbia e quel desiderio di vendetta che ci trasforma da vittima in carnefice (tenendo conto che il soggetto contro cui ci scagliamo è quello che abbiamo amato ed amiamo ancora, con conseguenti sensi di colpa e frustrazioni).
La conferma di ciò consiste nell'esigere "spiegazioni e dettagli"  (a questo punto ininfluenti) da chi ci ha abbandonato!
Sarebbe più nobile,meno devastante per te, ammettere che hai accettato la "nottata" perché l'ami ancora e,in fondo al tuo cuore speri di riconquistarla e di ritornare con lei; cosa non del tutto astrusa,a questo punto, che dipende da te.
Poi vi sono sconfinati esempi di coppie separate che si incontrano solo per sesso ; anche questo sarebbe un equilibrio raggiunto se,prima,  allo stesso modo venisse fatto un percorso di consapevolezza.Insomma,in ambedue i casi, è necessario un distacco emotivo,non dall'amore o dall'odio che si provano, ma dalle azioni e dalle "motivazioni" di chi ha abbandonato.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
> E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.



Io mi chiedo anzitutto se tu sia realmente onesto con te stesso, nel dire ciò che dici. Perché è vero che ti avrà fatto molto male, ma resta la madre dei tuoi figli. Quella stessa persona a cui non puoi negare un grazie per averli cresciuti e avere provveduto alla famiglia per trent'anni. Anche sbagliando, si intende. Anche portando te al punto di dire basta. Ma che senso ha, dopo sette anni, avere quel risentimento che hai tu così vivo? Che senso ha illudere una persona magari anche di averci messo una pietra sopra, di volerci riprovare? Che senso ha scopare con odio? Che senso ha magari sentirti chiedere "ci rivediamo?", e riderle in faccia? Che soddisfazione e'? Cosa si vince? Si vince dolore, da ambo le parti.

Credo tu possa scopare "casualmente" con altre persone. Direi che il presupposto minimo e' non odiarle.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

Adesso ho capito cosa non avevi digerito e cosa ti continuava a tormentare per anni: la mancanza di controllo e possesso.
Ora che ti senti potente sei in pace?


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito cosa non avevi digerito e cosa ti continuava a tormentare per anni: la mancanza di controllo e possesso.
> Ora che ti senti potente sei in pace?


Questa potrebbe essere l'alternativa all"ammore ed al corrispettivo odio , ma con presupposti ben più meschini e quindi deprecabili...


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe essere l'alternativa all"ammore ed al corrispettivo odio , ma con presupposti ben più meschini e quindi deprecabili...


A me dispiace tanto per questa donna. Aggiungo che comunque una madre non dovrebbe mai perdere l'amore e la stima dei figli. Che è molto facile giudicare " da figli", ma da madre so ben io cosa costano, quei figli. E da padre prenderei comunque i miei figli e direi loro di vergognarsi.

Chiedo scusa, e' un giudizio duro e probabilmente non ho nessuna ragione nel darlo. Ma lo avevo nello stomaco da un po'.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me dispiace tanto per questa donna. Aggiungo che comunque una madre non dovrebbe mai perdere l'amore e la stima dei figli. Che è molto facile giudicare " da figli", ma da madre so ben io cosa costano, quei figli. E da padre prenderei comunque i miei figli e direi loro di vergognarsi.
> 
> Chiedo scusa, e' un giudizio duro e probabilmente non ho nessuna ragione nel darlo. Ma lo avevo nello stomaco da un po'.


Si,però...i figli,già adulti (quasi) , si fecero l'opinione sulla madre non per le strumentalità del padre (con sua innegabile soddisfazione,si!) ,ma per le circostanze oggettive ed il conosciuto di prima mano che ebbero (la vista della madre im auto con l'altro e,mi pare, il repentino ritorno di lei dall'amante appena viste le porte chiuse in famiglia).
Hai ragione che non dovrebbe  insistere alcun tipo di motivazioni nello scardinare ed annullare un rapporto filiale con la madre; ma anche questo richiede tempo ed elaborazione.Anche questo è stato un abbandono,anche se i figli erano già grandi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si,però...i figli,già adulti (quasi) , si fecero l'opinione sulla madre non per le strumentalità del padre (con sua innegabile soddisfazione,si!) ,ma per le circostanze oggettive ed il conosciuto di prima mano che ebbero (la vista della madre im auto con l'altro e,mi pare, il repentino ritorno di lei dall'amante appena viste le porte chiuse in famiglia).Hai ragione che non dovrebbe  insistere alcun tipo di motivazioni nello scardinare ed annullare un rapporto filiale con la madre; ma anche questo richiede tempo ed elaborazione.Anche questo è stato un abbandono,anche se i figli erano già grandi.


Ma lei ha sbagliato. Non c'è nessun dubbio su questo. E ha tradito pure i figli, e' pacifico.Due cose mi danno da pensare, però.Tre su tre (non uno) hanno elaborato questo tradimento cancellando una persona dalla propria vita. Questa persona e' colei che per circa vent'anni li ha accolti e accuditi. Con amore. Anche sbagliando. Diciamo pure sbagliando clamorosamente. Io capisco l'incazzatura dei figli. Ma che a distanza di sette anni nessuno di loro abbia detto che una madre resta una madre, mi dispiace, ma no. E se dobbiamo proprio parlare di  "abbandono", anche qui mi spiace, ma lo vedo più come un abbandono filiale. E' facile comunque mettersi nei panni dei giudici a oltranza, e dare un bel colpo di spugna a tutto il resto. Tre su tre. Manco se la madre fosse un'assassina colpevole delle peggio nefandezze. Mi domando a questo punto se leroluni avrebbe dovuto e potuto fare qualcosa. O non fare. E mi spiace, ma anche qui la risposta che do', da quel che ho letto, e' positiva. Non deve essere semplice fare i figli con un padre che pensa della madre le peggio cose, dopo così tanti anni. E qui mi sono data una risposta.


----------



## EnricoD (16 Aprile 2017)

È una storia interessante 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma lei ha sbagliato. Non c'è nessun dubbio su questo. E ha tradito pure i figli, e' pacifico.Due cose mi danno da pensare, però.Tre su tre (non uno) hanno elaborato questo tradimento cancellando una persona dalla propria vita. Questa persona e' colei che per circa vent'anni li ha accolti e accuditi. Con amore. Anche sbagliando. Diciamo pure sbagliando clamorosamente. Io capisco l'incazzatura dei figli. Ma che a distanza di sette anni nessuno di loro abbia detto che una madre resta una madre, mi dispiace, ma no. E se dobbiamo proprio parlare di  "abbandono", anche qui mi spiace, ma lo vedo più come un abbandono filiale. E' facile comunque mettersi nei panni dei giudici a oltranza, e dare un bel colpo di spugna a tutto il resto. Tre su tre. Manco se la madre fosse un'assassina colpevole delle peggio nefandezze. Mi domando a questo punto se leroluni avrebbe dovuto e potuto fare qualcosa. O non fare. E mi spiace, ma anche qui la risposta che do', da quel che ho letto, e' positiva. Non deve essere semplice fare i figli con un padre che pensa della madre le peggio cose, dopo così tanti anni. E qui mi sono data una risposta.


Ma è pieno di madri che si prendono cura dei figli per decenni,ma non per questo si sentono in diritto di giocarsi il jolly....
Cielo,gli è che si è presa un periodo in cui prima l'amante e dopo,moooolto dopo,il resto.
Che si sia fatta beccare ripetutamente dai figli in camporella con l'amante,quando il marito aveva cominciato a manifestare dubbi sul loro tentativo,la dice lunga sulla sua considerazione verso la prole.
Se i figli non la vogliono più in corpo,che devono fare?Accettarla controvoglia?
Mi pare sia lei ad aver proposto la vacanzina al marito,sapendo a cosa potrebbe essere andata incontro,non pensi?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma è pieno di madri che si prendono cura dei figli per decenni,ma non per questo si sentono in diritto di giocarsi il jolly....Cielo,gli è che si è presa un periodo in cui prima l'amante e dopo,moooolto dopo,il resto.Che si sia fatta beccare ripetutamente dai figli in camporella con l'amante,quando il marito aveva cominciato a manifestare dubbi sul loro tentativo,la dice lunga sulla sua considerazione verso la prole.Se i figli non la vogliono più in corpo,che devono fare?Accettarla controvoglia?Mi pare sia lei ad aver proposto la vacanzina al marito,sapendo a cosa potrebbe essere andata incontro,non pensi?


E' una responsabilità grande, quella di rinnegare un genitore. Non credo che lei abbia giocato il jolly. Credo piuttosto che senta forte le conseguenze del suo errore, e voglia trovare il modo di farsi perdonare. E sa pure bene che il perdono dei figli implica il previo perdono del padre. Io non lo avrei mai invitato, i figli purtroppo ha sbagliato lei a coinvolgerli in questioni della coppia da principio. Però la loro reazione, in dipendenza quasi dalla reazione del padre, mi pare molto poco matura. Anche lei, per carità, a sperare che una vacanzina possa, dopo sette anni, aggiustare qualcosa.... In tutto questo non so dire cosa avrebbe dovuto aspettarsi. Di sicuro non è maturo neanche chi dice di scoparsela casualmente e con odio. Dovrebbero calmarsi tutti. E mettere paletti. Anche sul peso degli errori fatti. Non c'è bisogno di odio. Non c'è bisogno di una vacanzina insieme. Secondo me c'è bisogno di dare la giusta dimensione a ogni cosa. E da lì partire a ricostruire quello che deve essere ricostruito. Cioè un rapporto civile tra coloro che sono stati una coppia. I figli purtroppo non sono maturi abbastanza per procedere senza quel input. Neanche la coppia a dirla tutta mi sembra molto matura, a dispetto della eta'. Capisco (lo sto passando) che in certi frangenti non si è per nulla maturi. Però spero di non trovarmi, tra sette anni, ad odiare quello che e' e rimane il padre di mio figlio. Io spero che il bimbo ci senta parlare, un domani, con toni e modi che non riusciamo purtroppo a trovare oggi. Una cosa su tutte, spero: che il figlio non si senta abbandonato e non sia mai messo nelle condizioni di dovere abbandonare. Nessuno dei due. Mi e' difficile dire queste cose, dato che ho parecchio rancore verso il padre. In sette anni spero di smaltirlo


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una cosa davvero triste e misera, senza nulla togliere alla tua sofferenza.
> Spero che almeno ti sia utile.


Triste e misera, sono daccordo, e non è che  ne vada fiero, ma ha la stessa tristezza e la stessa miseria del suo tradimento. Non sò se mi sarà utile, ma è quello che in questo momento voglio fare.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Triste e misera, sono daccordo, e non è che  ne vada fiero, ma ha la stessa tristezza e la stessa miseria del suo tradimento. Non sò se mi sarà utile, ma è quello che in questo momento voglio fare.


In questo momento vuoi una cosa che da subito riconosci essere triste e misera? Guarda che purtroppo non abbiamo la bacchetta magica per cancellare gli errori del passato. Però abbiamo la possibilità di determinare il nostro futuro, ed evitare situazioni che riconosciamo (e non a posteriori) tristi e misere.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Ogni azione genera una reazione uguale e contraria . Coinvolgere i figli dichiarare amore e farsi beccare da loro per ben due volte in camporella non può che generare una reazione forte . Riguardo alla vacanzina per me è un errore . Ci sono altre possibilità per parlare , se lo si vuole fare , senza convivere per giorni . Lei ha usato il sesso per rabbonirlo e cercare di arrivare ai figli . Lui si è voluto vendicare di lei che lo ha tradito con " una sua creatura ". Questa definizione dice molto e di come brucia che uno inferiore  a te in un determinato contesto si sia scopato tua moglie per un anno e non solo , se la scopava quando ti diceva che ti amava e poi stanco L ha scaricata . Io non vedo tutto il potere di cui accennava brunetta


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Triste e misera, sono daccordo, e non è che  ne vada fiero, ma ha la stessa tristezza e la stessa miseria del suo tradimento. Non sò se mi sarà utile, ma è quello che in questo momento voglio fare.


Dopo 7 anni devi voltare pagina ma senza di lei .


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una cosa davvero triste e misera, senza nulla togliere alla tua sofferenza.
> Spero che almeno ti sia utile.


Quoto.


----------



## Piperita (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Parleremo domani, ma oggi non mi sento in sintonia con questa festa.
> 
> La visione che ho avuto e che ho di lei non potrà cambiare mai, il tradimento è una prova provata  di non amore, ma non è solo il tradimento fisico,  sono tutte le bugie e i silenzi di questi anni.
> 
> ...


Prova a vedere il lato positivo...è una donna che non conosci, puoi provare a conoscerla adesso e potrebbe anche piacerti...mai dire mai


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.


Ciao divi buona pasqua


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

*In questo momento,*

scusate, non ho la possibilità temporale per rispondere a tutti.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se mi permetti, fai i conti con il tempo che hai ha tua disposizione prima di morire. Sarai anche in forma. Ma il tempo che ti resta è probabilmente meno di quello che hai trascorso...e tu stai decidendo di usarlo per inseguire fantasmi che vivono solo dentro di te.
> 
> E lei, per quanto possa essere stata colpevole, adesso è innocente. Il carnefice sei tu, ora.


Trovo orribile questo rovesciamento dialettico. Non è che stare nei panni del tradito renda migliore  ..... 

Nessuno tocchi Caino.....


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ogni azione genera una reazione uguale e contraria . Coinvolgere i figli dichiarare amore e farsi beccare da loro per ben due volte in camporella non può che generare una reazione forte .


Se ogni azione deve generare una reazione uguale e contraria, non capisco che valore abbia la nostra facoltà di discernimento. Se siamo fatti per rispondere a una legge della fisica, allora siamo apposto. A un omicidio dovrebbe sempre rispondersi con un omicidio, per estremizzare. Nessuno dice che i figli non abbiano avuto motivi più che validi per arrabbiarsi. In tre hanno tagliato i ponti con la madre, però. Non so se la reazione sia neanche definibile come uguale e contraria. Io dico solo che è inevitabile permeare i nostri figli di ciò che riteniamo giusto e ciò che crediamo sbagliato. E' umano, e naturale. Poi però diamo anche loro in mano gli strumenti per verificare i nostri giudizi, ed eventualmente pesare anche uno sbaglio.

Mi metto nei panni di una donna che per uno sbaglio ha perso tutto.


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2017)

[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]





Cielo ha detto:


> Ma lei ha sbagliato. Non c'è nessun dubbio su questo. E [/FONT][FONT=.SFUIText-Bold]*ha tradito pure i figli*[/FONT][FONT=.SFUIText], e' pacifico.Due cose mi danno da pensare, però.Tre su tre (non uno) hanno elaborato questo tradimento cancellando una persona dalla propria vita. Questa persona e' colei che per circa vent'anni li ha accolti e accuditi. Con amore. Anche sbagliando. Diciamo pure sbagliando clamorosamente. Io capisco l'incazzatura dei figli. Ma che a distanza di sette anni nessuno di loro abbia detto che una madre resta una madre, mi dispiace, ma no. E se dobbiamo proprio parlare di "abbandono", anche qui mi spiace, ma lo vedo più come un abbandono filiale. E' facile comunque mettersi nei panni dei giudici a oltranza, e dare un bel colpo di spugna a tutto il resto. Tre su tre. Manco se la madre fosse un'assassina colpevole delle peggio nefandezze. Mi domando a questo punto se leroluni avrebbe dovuto e potuto fare qualcosa. O non fare. E mi spiace, ma anche qui la risposta che do', da quel che ho letto, e' positiva. Non deve essere semplice fare i figli con un padre che pensa della madre le peggio cose, dopo così tanti anni. E qui mi sono data una risposta.


[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Perché? [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Perchè ha tradito il padre? [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non sono d'accordo, essere un buon genitore ha poco a che vedere con essere una buona moglie. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Che abbia gestito molto male la questione è indubbio, che abbia sbagliato anche.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Il viaggio di nessuna coppia è esente da scivoloni. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Ma che i figli abbiano reagito in quel modo mi sembra atroce, infatti sul resto ti quoto. Che il padre travolto dal dolore e dalla rabbia che provava non abbia voluto/sia riuscito ad appianare questa cosa lo trovo altrettanto atroce.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Mica per la moglie eh, ma per i figli.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Non si rendono conto di cosa stanno privando loro stessi a causa della loro stupidità e presunzione.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]E io so di cosa parlo. Da figlia ci ho messo anni a perdonare mio padre, e ci sto ancora lavorando... ed esclusivamente per le sue mancanze in quanto genitore.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Se dovessi mettermi a giudicarlo pure per quanto ha fatto subire a mia madre non basterebbero cent'anni di pene infernali per farlo espiare.. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito cosa non avevi digerito e cosa ti continuava a tormentare per anni: la mancanza di controllo e possesso.
> Ora che ti senti potente sei in pace?


Mi dispiace non mi ha tormentato la mancanza di controllo e possesso, ma la mancanza di onestà.

Comunque non mi sento potente, nè in pace. Forse meschino si.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao divi buona pasqua


Ciao, Franco. Vado al mare  e bevo lambrusco!


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una responsabilità grande, quella di rinnegare un genitore. Non credo che lei abbia giocato il jolly. Credo piuttosto che senta forte le conseguenze del suo errore, e voglia trovare il modo di farsi perdonare. E sa pure bene che il perdono dei figli implica il previo perdono del padre. Io non lo avrei mai invitato, i figli purtroppo ha sbagliato lei a coinvolgerli in questioni della coppia da principio. Però la loro reazione, in dipendenza quasi dalla reazione del padre, mi pare molto poco matura. Anche lei, per carità, a sperare che una vacanzina possa, dopo sette anni, aggiustare qualcosa.... In tutto questo non so dire cosa avrebbe dovuto aspettarsi. Di sicuro non è maturo neanche chi dice di scoparsela casualmente e con odio. Dovrebbero calmarsi tutti. E mettere paletti. Anche sul peso degli errori fatti. Non c'è bisogno di odio. Non c'è bisogno di una vacanzina insieme. Secondo me c'è bisogno di dare la giusta dimensione a ogni cosa. E da lì partire a ricostruire quello che deve essere ricostruito. Cioè un rapporto civile tra coloro che sono stati una coppia. I figli purtroppo non sono maturi abbastanza per procedere senza quel input. Neanche la coppia a dirla tutta mi sembra molto matura, a dispetto della eta'. Capisco (lo sto passando) che in certi frangenti non si è per nulla maturi. Però spero di non trovarmi, tra sette anni, ad odiare quello che e' e rimane il padre di mio figlio. Io spero che il bimbo ci senta parlare, un domani, con toni e modi che non riusciamo purtroppo a trovare oggi. Una cosa su tutte, spero: che il figlio non si senta abbandonato e non sia mai messo nelle condizioni di dovere abbandonare. Nessuno dei due. Mi e' difficile dire queste cose, dato che ho parecchio rancore verso il padre. In sette anni spero di smaltirlo


Hai detto cose condivisibilissime, ma come affermi, l'odio ed il risentimento sono più forti quanto più si è amato,nella coppia e come figli.Tu infatti,oggi non hai quell'equilibrio dovuto alla mancanza di elaborazione e di tempo trascorso dal distacco,che speri di trovare tra sette anni (per citare la vicenda in oggetto); ma non è detto, certe rotture e delusioni delle aspettative , parole ed atteggiamenti cumulativi nel tempo,o drammaticamente non superati all'interno del rapporto, possono rappresentare un limite invalicabile anche dopo anni dalla separazione. E dipende sempre dall'elaborazione e dal perdono necessario non solo alle circostanze negative,ma anche alla persona,decontestualizzandola al presente, lasciandosi alle spalle il passato; per noi, prima di tutto,per la nostra serenità e benessere.Ma non è semplice e non è da tutti.....


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se ogni azione deve generare una reazione uguale e contraria, non capisco che valore abbia la nostra facoltà di discernimento. Se siamo fatti per rispondere a una legge della fisica, allora siamo apposto. A un omicidio dovrebbe sempre rispondersi con un omicidio, per estremizzare. Nessuno dice che i figli non abbiano avuto motivi più che validi per arrabbiarsi. In tre hanno tagliato i ponti con la madre, però. Non so se la reazione sia neanche definibile come uguale e contraria. Io dico solo che è inevitabile permeare i nostri figli di ciò che riteniamo giusto e ciò che crediamo sbagliato. E' umano, e naturale. Poi però diamo anche loro in mano gli strumenti per verificare i nostri giudizi, ed eventualmente pesare anche uno sbaglio.
> 
> Mi metto nei panni di una donna che per uno sbaglio ha perso tutto.


Infatti li ha tirati su a pane ed ostia e poi la vedono comportarsi così . Capisci che gli strumenti che hai fornito vacillano . Comunque questa vacanza non sa da fare . Che stanotte vadano a dormire in due stanze diverse .


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

Che l'odio sia più forte quanto più si è amato, [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION], scusa ma cosa sarebbe un dogma dello Spirito Santo? A me pare una cavolata .....


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti li ha tirati su a pane ed ostia e poi la vedono comportarsi così . Capisci che gli strumenti che hai fornito vacillano . Comunque questa vacanza non sa da fare . Che stanotte vadano a dormire in due stanze diverse .


Concordo. Purtroppo il gioco al massacro è partito e lui non può scendere dalla giostra senza svelare la sua meschinità. E non può farlo se vuole che lei "finalmente parli".


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai detto cose condivisibilissime, ma come affermi, l'odio ed il risentimento sono più forti quanto più si è amato,nella coppia e come figli.Tu infatti,oggi non hai quell'equilibrio dovuto alla mancanza di elaborazione e di tempo trascorso dal distacco,che speri di trovare tra sette anni (per citare la vicenda in oggetto); ma non è detto, certe rotture e delusioni delle aspettative , parole ed atteggiamenti cumulativi nel tempo,o drammaticamente non superati all'interno del rapporto, possono rappresentare un limite invalicabile anche dopo anni dalla separazione. E dipende sempre dall'elaborazione e dal perdono necessario non solo alle circostanze negative,ma anche alla persona,decontestualizzandola al presente, lasciandosi alle spalle il passato; per noi, prima di tutto,per la nostra serenità e benessere.Ma non è semplice e non è da tutti.....


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION].... Per me ha tradito anche i figli perché in primo luogo li ha coinvolti, ed in secondo luogo li ha ingannati. Facendosi per giunta beccare sul fatto. E' logico che si sentano traditi anche loro.

Quello che mi stupisce sono le reazioni, a meno che  (come giustamente dici tu) non siano frutto di altre gravi e pregresse mancanze.

Ho come l'impressione  (e magari e' solo tale) che lei stia scontando così tanto anche perché è stata una moglie e una madre molto brava, a volere escludere quello sbaglio. Come quando crolla un po' un mito, non so come spiegare: ti devi fare una ragione che non esistono miti. E poi da li pesare lo sbaglio. Che sia un fatto sbagliato lo hanno chiaro tutti, nella famiglia. Ma appunto in quanto figli loro non sono nella posizione del padre. Però ne usano la bilancia, senza mettere in gioco "il proprio". Questa e' la mia impressione. E leroluni non mi pare bilanciato verso questa donna.


----------



## Piperita (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma è pieno di madri che si prendono cura dei figli per decenni,ma non per questo si sentono in diritto di giocarsi il jolly....
> Cielo,gli è che si è presa un periodo in cui prima l'amante e dopo,moooolto dopo,il resto.
> Che si sia fatta beccare ripetutamente dai figli in camporella con l'amante,quando il marito aveva cominciato a manifestare dubbi sul loro tentativo,la dice lunga sulla sua considerazione verso la prole.
> Se i figli non la vogliono più in corpo,che devono fare?Accettarla controvoglia?
> Mi pare sia lei ad aver proposto la vacanzina al marito,sapendo a cosa potrebbe essere andata incontro,non pensi?


Avevo una compagna a scuola che era spesso in difficoltà e mi chiedeva aiuto e io ero sempre disponibile, per anni. Un giorno non ho potuto esserlo per motivi miei e lei ha rinnegato tutto quello che avevo sempre fatto per lei, come se un'unica volta, una sola, potesse cancellare anni di disponibilità. 
Mi chiedo se si possa negare che una madre sia una buona madre, solo per aver avuto l'amante, continuo a rispondere che no, non è possibile, può essere una cattiva moglie ma non una cattiva madre. 
Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Trovo orribile questo rovesciamento dialettico. Non è che stare nei panni del tradito renda migliore  .....
> 
> Nessuno tocchi Caino.....


Lo trovo orribile anche io. Ecco perchè l'ho sottolineato. 

Riconosco semplicemente il meccanismo della vittima che non sa assumersi il suo dolore di vittima e per provare a sfuggirlo veste i panni del carnefice per provare a metterlo fuori, attraverso l'altro. 

La cosa è orribile per chi lo attua. E non per una qualche morale...ma perchè entrare nei panni del carnefice avendo come unica motivazione il "ridare" indietro il proprio dolore oltre che essere una illusione per disperati, è una stronzata. Il dolore non si può ridare indietro. Semplicemente.

Ma tant'è...ognuno sceglie per sè. 

La vendetta è esattamente questo. Pensare di poter "riprendere" sè stessi attraverso il "ridare" l'altro. 

Un grande imbroglio. Con un prezzo altissimo. 

La posizione del tradito è semplicemente un alibi...ad un certo punto.


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se ogni azione deve generare una reazione uguale e contraria, non capisco che valore abbia la nostra facoltà di discernimento. Se siamo fatti per rispondere a una legge della fisica, allora siamo apposto. A un omicidio dovrebbe sempre rispondersi con un omicidio, per estremizzare. Nessuno dice che i figli non abbiano avuto motivi più che validi per arrabbiarsi. In tre hanno tagliato i ponti con la madre, però. Non so se la reazione sia neanche definibile come uguale e contraria. Io dico solo che è inevitabile permeare i nostri figli di ciò che riteniamo giusto e ciò che crediamo sbagliato. E' umano, e naturale. Poi però diamo anche loro in mano gli strumenti per verificare i nostri giudizi, ed eventualmente pesare anche uno sbaglio.
> 
> Mi metto nei panni di una donna che per uno sbaglio ha perso tutto.


Esco, non posso scrivere oltre, però voglio dirti:
non ti sembra estremamente riduttivo  definire "uno sbaglio" quello di mia moglie?
Io lo definirei scelta ripetuta circa 72 volte, si perchè io mancavo mediamente sei giorni al mese che per un anno fa settantadue (approssimato per difetto). Ora io non credo che infilarsi nel letto di un altro per 72 volte posssa proprio definirsi sbaglio.

Comunque questo non cambia la stima che nutro per te.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti li ha tirati su a pane ed ostia e poi la vedono comportarsi così . Capisci che gli strumenti che hai fornito vacillano . Comunque questa vacanza non sa da fare . Che stanotte vadano a dormire in due stanze diverse .



Li ha tirati su a pane e ostia. E ha contraddetto quei principi. Io non credo abbia insegnato loro che per chi sbaglia c'è sempre la dannazione eterna. Ma se anche lo avesse fatto, loro hanno tre teste. E quel "più" che fa sì che nessuno di noi sia la fotocopia di quello che ci hanno insegnato.

Comunque vabbè. Mi scuso se mi sono permessa forse di andare un poco oltre.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION].... Per me ha tradito anche i figli perché in primo luogo li ha coinvolti, ed in secondo luogo li ha ingannati. Facendosi per giunta beccare sul fatto. E' logico che si sentano traditi anche loro.
> 
> Quello che mi stupisce sono le reazioni, a meno che  (come giustamente dici tu) non siano frutto di altre gravi e pregresse mancanze.
> 
> Ho come l'impressione  (e magari e' solo tale) che lei stia scontando così tanto anche perché è stata una moglie e una madre molto brava, a volere escludere quello sbaglio. Come quando crolla un po' un mito, non so come spiegare: ti devi fare una ragione che non esistono miti. E poi da li pesare lo sbaglio. Che sia un fatto sbagliato lo hanno chiaro tutti, nella famiglia. Ma appunto in quanto figli loro non sono nella posizione del padre. Però ne usano la bilancia, senza mettere in gioco "il proprio". Questa e' la mia impressione. E leroluni non mi pare bilanciato verso questa donna.


Leroluni deve solo dimenticarla e andare avanti . Riguardo ai figli lui deve starne fuori , in ogni modo , che sia lei a cercare un riavvicinamento con loro . Lui non c entra nulla , nel bene e nel male .


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Li ha tirati su a pane e ostia. E ha contraddetto quei principi. Io non credo abbia insegnato loro che per chi sbaglia c'è sempre la dannazione eterna. Ma se anche lo avesse fatto, loro hanno tre teste. E quel "più" che fa sì che nessuno di noi sia la fotocopia di quello che ci hanno insegnato.
> 
> Comunque vabbè. Mi scuso se mi sono permessa forse di andare un poco oltre.


Ci sono il paradiso il purgatorio è L inferno ( fine pena mai )


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo trovo orribile anche io. Ecco perchè l'ho sottolineato.
> 
> Riconosco semplicemente il meccanismo della vittima che non sa assumersi il suo dolore di vittima e per provare a sfuggirlo veste i panni del carnefice per provare a metterlo fuori, attraverso l'altro.
> 
> ...


Concordo al 100%


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Esco, non posso scrivere oltre, però voglio dirti:
> non ti sembra estremamente riduttivo  definire "uno sbaglio" quello di mia moglie?
> Io lo definirei scelta ripetuta circa 72 volte, si perchè io mancavo mediamente sei giorni al mese che per un anno fa settantadue (approssimato per difetto). Ora io non credo che infilarsi nel letto di un altro per 72 volte posssa proprio definirsi sbaglio.
> 
> Comunque questo non cambia la stima che nutro per te.


Si. Se nel resto e' stata una buona moglie e una buona madre è stato uno sbaglio. L'ha pagato molto caro.


----------



## ipazia (16 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Perché? [/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Perchè ha tradito il padre? [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Lo impareranno a loro spese. 

Come lo hai imparato tu, io e tanti altri figli che hanno vissuto situazioni anche ben peggiori di queste...

quoto te e [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Che l'odio sia più forte quanto più si è amato, [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION], scusa ma cosa sarebbe un dogma dello Spirito Santo? A me pare una cavolata .....


Quale dogma....è un fatto logico e razionale...più l'aspettativa è alta più sarà alta la delusione e la frustrazione nel fallimento.... Più si ama e forse (non sempre,ma nel caso in oggetto si evince di si),  più si odierà dopo il fallimento,attribuito a torto o a ragione all'altro.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Leroluni deve solo dimenticarla e andare avanti . Riguardo ai figli lui deve starne fuori , in ogni modo , che sia lei a cercare un riavvicinamento con loro . Lui non c entra nulla , nel bene e nel male .


E concordo pure con questo.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quale dogma....è in fatto logico e razionale...più l'aspettativa è alta più sarà alta la delusione e la frustrazione nel fallimento.... Più si ama e forse (non sempre,ma nel caso in oggetto si evince di si), e più si odierà dopo il fallimento,attribuito a torto o a ragione all'altro.


L'amore si basa su aspettative?


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Avevo una compagna a scuola che era spesso in difficoltà e mi chiedeva aiuto e io ero sempre disponibile, per anni. Un giorno non ho potuto esserlo per motivi miei e lei ha rinnegato tutto quello che avevo sempre fatto per lei, come se un'unica volta, una sola, potesse cancellare anni di disponibilità.
> Mi chiedo se si possa negare che una madre sia una buona madre, solo per aver avuto l'amante, continuo a rispondere che no, non è possibile, può essere una cattiva moglie ma non una cattiva madre.
> Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION]


Cioè...vedendo tua madre nelle fresche frasche con l'amante più volte,riusciresti a pensare che non ti riguarda,che non sono cazzi tuoi,ma di tuo padre?
Che,tutto sommato,ti accudisce bene,ti chiede di essere timorata di Dio,ti dà l'affetto che ti serve....che se la sbrighino tra loro...a me che me frega??
Io,un figlio così,non lo vorrei...


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cioè...vedendo tua madre nelle fresche frasche con l'amante più volte,riusciresti a pensare che non ti riguarda,che non sono cazzi tuoi,ma di tuo padre?Che,tutto sommato,ti accudisce bene,ti chiede di essere timorata di Dio,ti dà l'affetto che ti serve....che se la sbrighino tra loro...a me che me frega??Io,un figlio così,non lo vorrei...


Premesso che si.... Con tutto il dispiacere che puoi provare per tuo padre, restano si, cazzi suoi. Fondamentalmente. Anche se sai bene che ha sbagliato, e non dici chissenefrega.Ti accudisce, cerca di darti principi, ti vuole bene. E' poco, eh?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cioè...vedendo tua madre nelle fresche frasche con l'amante più volte,riusciresti a pensare che non ti riguarda,che non sono cazzi tuoi,ma di tuo padre?
> Che,tutto sommato,ti accudisce bene,ti chiede di essere timorata di Dio,ti dà l'affetto che ti serve....che se la sbrighino tra loro...a me che me frega??
> Io,un figlio così,non lo vorrei...


Un figlio così non lo vorresti? Allora attento, perché sbagli ne possiamo fare tutti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2017)

Quoto [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] i primis e poi [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
E pensare che quando ho letto che avevano passato la notte insieme ho immaginato la serenità che sperava di aver ritrovato questa donna e una nuova partenza per entrambi
Tristezza infinita


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> L'amore si basa su aspettative?


Per esseri ultraterreni certo che no:si ama a prescindere....ma,per noi semplici umani non mi pare,altrimenti non saremmo qua,e non esiterebbe questo forum,con questo titolo...Non si relazionerebbe di meschinità e miserie che poi,a ben guardare,sono simili e tipiche in quasi tutte le storie.
La tua è una provocazione? Sei sicura che il tuo "solo" amore ed impegno bastino per tutti e due?
Forse, più che amore a prescindere dovresti parlare di "perdono" ....cosa molto difficile da incrociare nelle vicende trattate!
..


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

*...*



leroluni ha detto:


> scusate, non ho la possibilità temporale per rispondere a tutti.


Voglio solo dirti che la mamma non è la fidanzata, che si può cambiare se fa la smorfiosa con altri: è un ruolo definitivo.

Non so se nel tradimento di tua moglie ti senti "dentro" e fino a che punto, sarebbe un discorso lungo che forse ora non ha senso approfondire

Ma un figlio è sicuramente fuori

Non è che andando con un altro uomo va tradotto con: non gli importava nulla del figlio. 

È una traduzione indubbiamente comoda, ma ridicola, e ci son qui decine di traditori a confortarti in questo. Questo posto serve anche a questo

Se non gli importava nulla, era a prescindere da questa storia extra, poteva fargli  i grattini ogni sera e non gli importava nulla uguale

Tu sei tu, vivi su di te il dolore tuo, a modo tuo, ed è giusto cosi

Da padre, (perché sei anche padre) secondo me, hai la responsabilità di spiegare in modo risoluto e intransigente ai tuoi figli che il bene della mamma x loro (poco o tanto che fosse) nulla ha a che vedere con la sua storia extra.

Per il loro benessere relazionale con il mondo femminile.

Mi dirai: cazzo, dopo tutto quanto subito, pure mi tocca "lavorare" x sponsorizzare il "nemico" davanti ai miei figli?

Si, purtroppo. Se ci tieni al benessere dei tuoi figli x me si


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cioè...vedendo tua madre nelle fresche frasche con l'amante più volte,riusciresti a pensare che non ti riguarda,che non sono cazzi tuoi,ma di tuo padre?
> Che,tutto sommato,ti accudisce bene,ti chiede di essere timorata di Dio,ti dà l'affetto che ti serve....che se la sbrighino tra loro...a me che me frega??
> Io,un figlio così,non lo vorrei...


I figli si schierano....sempre!


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo trovo orribile anche io. Ecco perchè l'ho sottolineato.
> 
> Riconosco semplicemente il meccanismo della vittima che non sa assumersi il suo dolore di vittima e per provare a sfuggirlo veste i panni del carnefice per provare a metterlo fuori, attraverso l'altro.
> 
> ...


verde virtuale


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per esseri ultraterreni certo che no:si ama a prescindere....ma,per noi semplici umani non mi pare,altrimenti non saremmo qua,e non esiterebbe questo forum,con questo titolo...Non si relazionerebbe di meschinità e miserie che poi,a ben guardare,sono simili e tipiche in quasi tutte le storie.
> La tua è una provocazione? Sei sicura che il tuo "solo" amore ed impegno bastino per tutti e due?
> Forse, più che amore a prescindere dovresti parlare di "perdono" ....cosa molto difficile da incrociare nelle vicende trattate!
> ..


Quindi quando ami qualcuno e questo qualcuno ti tradisce lo odi?

Era questa la mia osservazione. Solo i bambini odiano l'oggetto d'amore che non soddisfa tutti i loro bisogni.

EDIT: il contrario di amore è indifferenza. Non odio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Mi dispiace non mi ha tormentato la mancanza di controllo e possesso, ma la mancanza di onestà.
> 
> Comunque non mi sento potente, nè in pace. Forse meschino si.


E tu sei onesto ora?
E poi non ha neanche senso condannare per mancanza di onestà a una pena fine mai.
E non lei condanni, ma te.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quindi quando ami qualcuno e questo qualcuno ti tradisce lo odi?
> 
> Era questa la mia osservazione. Solo i bambini odiano l'oggetto d'amore che non soddisfa tutti i loro bisogni.
> 
> EDIT: il contrario di amore è indifferenza. Non odio


Ecco...stai parlando di perdono....perdono per la delusione,per il fallimento,perdono per l'inganno subìto.....l'odio si estingue col perdono. Le aspettative,oggettivamente ed inequivocabilmente sono state deluse ed annullate,anche se ad amare era solo il tradito! Ergo l'amore unilaterale non bastava per sorreggere le "aspettative" della coppia....
È chiaro adesso?
L'indifferenza semmai subentra quando si è metabolizzato,superato la crisi (e qui dopo sette anni non è così)
...non penso che l'alterativa on /off passi esclusivamente tra amore ed indifferenza....ricordandoci che nel caso in oggetto si parla di odio da parte del protagonista


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco...stai parlando di perdono....perdono per la delusione,per il fallimento,perdono per l'inganno subìto.....l'odio si estingue col perdono. Le aspettative,oggettivamente ed inequivocabilmente sono state deluse ed annullate,anche se ad amare era solo il tradito! Ergo l'amore unilaterale non bastava per sorreggere le "aspettative" della coppia....
> È chiaro adesso?


Ascolta: cosa volevi dire tu mi è chiarissimo 

Mi pare che sia poco chiara la mia osservazione su un'unica frase (e non tutto il discorso). 

Te lo domando di nuovo: secondo te la quantità di odio che si prova dopo una delusione è misura di quanto si amava? Secondo me NO. Secondo te?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> I figli si schierano....sempre!


Si, ma per colpa dei genitori.
Sempre


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma per colpa dei genitori.
> Sempre


Quando i figli son piccoli ai schierano col più debole,ritenuto da loro....quando son grandi,come nel caso om oggetto....legittimamene,anche in funzione del vissuto fino a lì percorso, "dovrebbero" avere una visione più complessiva ed il "giudizio" dovrebbe essere più maturo ed equilibrato,ma questo dipende da molti fattori.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ascolta: cosa volevi dire tu mi è chiarissimo
> 
> Mi pare che sia poco chiara la mia osservazione su un'unica frase (e non tutto il discorso).
> 
> Te lo domando di nuovo: secondo te la quantità di odio che si prova dopo una delusione è misura di quanto si amava? Secondo me NO. Secondo te?


Non lo dico io....dipende dal tipo di amore (possessivo,aperto,esclusivo,ma son tutte definizioni fraintendibili)....l'odio riempie quello spazio che essendo annichilito rimarrebbe vuoto con la sola indifferenza,che peraltro è una condizione ,come già detto ,cui si arriva eventualmente dopo un percorso (neutralità)
.. ..per questo dico: più alto era il sentimento che ci è stato tolto (l'abbandono) e più grande sarà il sentimento che subentra per riempire il vuoto....ripeto: L'interruttore non è amore/indifferenza
...come la gelosia è il prodromo dell'odio

P.s..ho corretto il mio post precedente


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> Quando i figli son piccoli ai schierano col più debole,ritenuto da loro....quando son grandi,come nel caso om oggetto....legittimamene,anche in funzione del vissuto fino a lì percorso, "dovrebbero" avere una visione più complessiva ed il "giudizio" dovrebbe essere più maturo ed equilibrato,ma questo dipende da molti fattori.


Questo è un caso particolare, evidentemente

Io avrei occasioni a grappoli per "accogliere" mio figlio nello schieramento con me.

Forse anche mia moglie.

Lui a volte ci prova, ma io mi scosto sempre, al limite la butto sullo scherzo e coinvolgo anche mia moglie

Ma non assecondo mai questi atteggiamenti, gli dico sempre che se anche mamma ci rompe i coglioni (magari in un contesto specifico) si ricordi che è la SUA mamma e magari sbagliando, ma sta facendo un atto di amore

Il caso specifico è particolare

Purtroppo il nostro amico sembra compiacersi dello "schieramento" a suo favore, e ci ho tenuto a trasmettergli il mio punto di vista

Non c'è molto da rallegrarsi


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma per colpa dei genitori.
> Sempre


Skor,dai...non puoi pensare che una famiglia funzioni per compartimenti stagni.
Chiaro che il danno maggiore l'ha subito lui e che loro non avevano il diritto di dargli del coglione solo perché lui cercava di minimizzare,ma,al netto di questo,non posso credere che la figura che lei costituiva nei loro confronti,non sia precipitata di valore.
Se poi hanno ritenuto di troncare con lei,nonostante il padre perorasse la situazione della moglie,probabilmente avranno ravvisato nell'atteggiamento della madre un qualcosa che riteneva inaccettabile per lora averla vicino


----------



## Nocciola (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voglio solo dirti che la mamma non è la fidanzata, che si può cambiare se fa la smorfiosa con altri: è un ruolo definitivo.
> 
> Non so se nel tradimento di tua moglie ti senti "dentro" e fino a che punto, sarebbe un discorso lungo che forse ora non ha senso approfondire
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è un caso particolare, evidentemente
> 
> Io avrei occasioni a grappoli per "accogliere" mio figlio nello schieramento con me.
> 
> ...


Non è inusuale che i figli vengano utilizzati come merce di scambio o arruolati nelle proprie ragioni nei casi di separazione,anzi....l'importante è esserne consapevoli,ma a volte lo si fa' inconsciamente
.....solo un equilibrio non comune,difficile da realizzare nel  "durante", esito comunque di un percorso 
di consapevolezza può far vedere chiaramente gli errori e le mancanze nei confronti dei figli.
C'entra nulla l'acculturamento,il ceto,ed in parte anche il carattere....sono momenti ed istinti direi ,difficili da controllare, più quando lo shock è stato forte. È umano,ma si dovrebbe superare....non a caso qui stiamo parlando di sette anni in cui non vi è stato un processo di consapevolezza e perdono, nonostante il protagonista mi pare si sia rivolto ad un terapista e disponga degli attributi intellettuali e di conoscenza non appannaggio di tutti.


----------



## Piperita (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cioè...vedendo tua madre nelle fresche frasche con l'amante più volte,riusciresti a pensare che non ti riguarda,che non sono cazzi tuoi,ma di tuo padre?
> Che,tutto sommato,ti accudisce bene,ti chiede di essere timorata di Dio,ti dà l'affetto che ti serve....che se la sbrighino tra loro...a me che me frega??
> Io,un figlio così,non lo vorrei...


Non si tratta di fregarsene o meno, ma di essere obiettivi.

Il ruolo di buona genitrice non sempre è associato a quello di buona moglie. Sono due cose a se stanti.
Chi fa l'inseminazione artificiale senza avere un partner può essere un'ottima genitrice pur non volendo essere moglie.


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ogni azione genera una reazione uguale e contraria . Coinvolgere i figli dichiarare amore e farsi beccare da loro per ben due volte in camporella non può che generare una reazione forte . Riguardo alla vacanzina per me è un errore . Ci sono altre possibilità per parlare , se lo si vuole fare , senza convivere per giorni . Lei ha usato il sesso per rabbonirlo e cercare di arrivare ai figli . Lui si è voluto vendicare di lei che lo ha tradito con " una sua creatura ". Questa definizione dice molto e di come brucia che uno inferiore  a te in un determinato contesto si sia scopato tua moglie per un anno e non solo , se la scopava quando ti diceva che ti amava e poi stanco L ha scaricata . Io non vedo tutto il potere di cui accennava brunetta


Potrebbe anche essere  stata  lei a scoparsi la "creatura del marito".Io faccio fatica a pensare a qualcuno che mi scopa.
Gli uomini tendono a pensare che qualcuno scopi la propria donna,provate a pensare che sia lei che si scopa il disponibile di turno .


----------



## Woland (16 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto @_Cielo_ i primis e poi @_Lostris_ e @_ipazia_
> *E pensare che quando ho letto che avevano passato la notte insieme ho immaginato la serenità che sperava di aver ritrovato questa donna e una nuova partenza per entrambi*
> Tristezza infinita


Quoto. 

Anch'io avevo capito si trattasse di un tentativo sofferto ma sincero di riavvicinamento (che magari sarebbe naufragato, non è questo il punto). Invece era una specie di trappola fatta per umiliare, per vendicarsi, lucidamente calcolata e a freddo. Con un paio di messaggi ho perso tutta l'empatia che avevo provato per quest'uomo. Qualcuno qui ci aveva visto lungo.


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Esco, non posso scrivere oltre, però voglio dirti:
> non ti sembra estremamente riduttivo  definire "uno sbaglio" quello di mia moglie?
> Io lo definirei scelta ripetuta circa 72 volte, si perchè io mancavo mediamente sei giorni al mese che per un anno fa settantadue (approssimato per difetto). Ora io non credo che infilarsi nel letto di un altro per 72 volte posssa proprio definirsi sbaglio.
> 
> Comunque questo non cambia la stima che nutro per te.


È sempre lo stesso errore reiterato 72 volte  e non 72 errori.
Se ti fermano per eccesso di velocità ,la pena non è commisurata a quanti kilometri hai percorso oltre i limiti.
Mio marito ha scopato con l'altra più o meno una volta al mese per quasi un anno.Altri scopano 10 volte in una settimana .Contano di più le volte o il tempo che è durata la relazione?


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> È sempre lo stesso errore reiterato 72 volte  e non 72 errori.
> Se ti fermano per eccesso di velocità ,la pena non è commisurata a quanti kilometri hai percorso oltre i limiti.
> Mio marito ha scopato con l'altra più o meno una volta al mese per quasi un anno.Altri scopano 10 volte in una settimana .Contano di più le volte o il tempo che è durata la relazione?


Per me sono 72 errori,uguali,ma 72.
Se tu avessi scoperto tuo marito 72 volte l'avresti perdonato tutte e 72 le volte,visto che è sempre lo stesso errore o solo la prima e poi l'avresti sfanculato?


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per me sono 72 errori,uguali,ma 72.
> Se tu avessi scoperto tuo marito 72 volte l'avresti perdonato tutte e 72 le volte,visto che è sempre lo stesso errore o solo la prima e poi l'avresti sfanculato?


Ovvio che sia diverso 72 volte con 72 persone che non le ovvie conseguenze dello stesso unico errore
Con 72 persone sarebbe un seriale.Manco da prendere in considerazione il tentativo di perdono (per me)


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ovvio che sia diverso 72 volte con 72 persone che non le ovvie conseguenze dello stesso unico errore
> Con 72 persone sarebbe un seriale.Manco da prendere in considerazione il tentativo di perdono (per me)


Mistral....con la stessa persona,ovvio.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Skor,dai...non puoi pensare che una famiglia funzioni per compartimenti stagni.


Non lo penso nemmeno io, ti assicuro.

Ma proprio x questo è necessario sempre spegnere ogni focolaio che si sente nascere circa lo schierarsi dei figli di qua o di la

Questo è un caso specifico, indubbiamente.

Se siamo mariti e padri abbiamo 2 ruoli in uno stesso territorio che è casa propria.

A questo livello si, x me è necessario comportarsi a compartimenti stagni, proprio perché abbiamo 2 ruoli distinti.

Per cui con la moglie nella fattispecie mi incazzo ti insulto, ti gonfio, ti lascio, chi più ha idee e fantasie aggiunga pure a piacimento, non so..  ognuno faccia quel che si sente

Col figlio devo cambiare vestito, e la mamma resta la mamma anche se ha fatto quel che ha fatto

Resta la mamma nel bene e nel male, beninteso, ma non che prima era la tua brava mammina e dopo che ha messo le corna a me è divenuta mamma ingrata.

Se poi il figlio non recede, amen
Ma non con il mio incoraggiamento, e nemmeno con la mia neutralità.

Il ruolo del padre per ME è questo (ovviamente x me, non lo impongo a nessuno  )


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> È sempre lo stesso errore reiterato 72 volte  e non 72 errori.
> Se ti fermano per eccesso di velocità ,la pena non è commisurata a quanti kilometri hai percorso oltre i limiti.
> Mio marito ha scopato con l'altra più o meno una volta al mese per quasi un anno.Altri scopano 10 volte in una settimana .Contano di più le volte o il tempo che è durata la relazione?


Se mi fermano 72 volte per eccesso di velocità mi fanno 72 multe.

Gli errori sono 72.
 Che sia con la stessa persona ,  non fà di lei una poco di buono, come sarebbe nel caso in cui fossero stati 72 uomini diversi, ma sempre 72 volte è andata con lui.

 72 Volte in cui poteva essere a casa con noi.

I sofismi lessicali, non cambiano la realtà delle cose.


----------



## marietto (16 Aprile 2017)

- Io trovo orribile che Ieroluni abbia "consumato" la sua vendetta con una scopata d'odio a 7 anni di distanza...
E' un tipo di rivalsa che sarebbe comunque risultata cattiva e gratuita anche a ridosso del tradimento, ma almeno in quel caso forse umanamente comprensibile. L'illuderla che esista una spiraglio e scopare con lei sapendo che la odia, a me pare davvero cinico. La vendetta sarà anche un piatto che va mangiato freddo, ma questo comportamento a 7 anni di distanza, per me è davvero terrificante..



- Per quanto riguarda le responsabilità di lui per la chiusura totale dei figli alla madre, invece, io continuo a ritenere di dover spezzare una lancia a suo favore...

1. O crediamo a Ieroluni o non gli crediamo, vedo che ha appena scritto una cosa orribile di se stesso, commessa appena ieri, quindi non ho motivo di credere che stia mentendo sul forum. A quel che racconta lui, per ottenere il livore dei figli la moglie ha fatto tutto da sola, e lui ha precisato di aver provato a mediare. Si può pensare che la sua "mediazione" sia stata tiepida, però uno che ha appena tentato di recuperare (senza riuscirci) il rapporto con chi l'ha tradito e dopo aver visto quella persona, che durante il tentativo giurava di amarlo profondamente, correre dall'amante a distanza di giorni e poi farsi beccare in un parcheggio pubblico dai figli, potrebbe non aver voglia di insistere con forza sul punto, magari mettendo al rischio il proprio rapporto con i figli medesimi...

Sinceramente, in quella situazione o sei Gandhi o a tentativo fallito pensi "chi é causa del suo mal...".

Potrebbe magari essersi mosso diversamente dopo i primi anni di no contact tra moglie e figli, ma non mi sembra che si possano attribuire a lui grandissime colpe, forse poteva fare di più, magari dopo, ma da qui a renderlo il principale colpevole di questa cosa ce ne corre..


2. Dice  "ma magari lui ha fomentato i figli",  qualcuno lo ha lasciato intendere, però il fatto che tre adulti abbiano mantenuto l'ostracismo per sette anni con la madre, mi fa pensare che sia farina del loro sacco, nessun genitore ha un'influenza di questo tipo sui figli "in blocco".


Forse l'educazione che hanno ricevuto. 

Può essere, ma in quel caso dovremmo credere che sia stato principalmente Ieroluni ad accudirli e a trasmettergli valori e idee, se vogliamo dare la colpa a lui...

Però poi crolla la figura della povera madre che si è dedicata completamente a loro per anni...

Quindi, ragionevolmente la madre avrà contribuito almeno per il 50% ai valori e alle idee trasmesse, probabilmente anche di più, e se è vero che li ha cresciuti a Chiesa e Ostie ha probabilmente trasmesso molta di quell'intransigenza che poi le si è rivoltata contro, nel momento in cui ha abiurato nei fatti e con loro testimoni, la maggior parte dei principi e valori che ha sostenuto per anni.


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anch'io avevo capito si trattasse di un tentativo sofferto ma sincero di riavvicinamento (che magari sarebbe naufragato, non è questo il punto). Invece era una specie di trappola fatta per umiliare, per vendicarsi, lucidamente calcolata e a freddo. Con un paio di messaggi ho perso tutta l'empatia che avevo provato per quest'uomo. Qualcuno qui ci aveva visto lungo.


Non partecipo al forum per attirarmi  simpatie, ma per avere scambi di idee.

Se rileggi il mio post, ho posto delle condizioni all'incontro.

 Il tentativo di riconciliazione, come la chiami tu, è la sua disponibiltà dopo anni a vuotare il sacco, lo ha voluto lei, e io non ho creato nessuna trappola, gli eventi si evolvono dinamicamente.

Ti rammento che da anni aspetto che lei apra la bocca per parlare, siamo già divorziati, siamo entrambi maggiorenni e vaccinati. 

Sono d'accordo con te, merita rispetto, ma lo meritavo anch'io.


----------



## marietto (16 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Il ruolo di buona genitrice non sempre è associato a quello di buona moglie. Sono due cose a se stanti.


...

Verissimo. 

Ma il tuo comportamento, compreso quello durante e nel tradimento, può rappresentare di te il fatto di essere o meno una buona genitrice.

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio con un esempio. Se esci col tuo amante, dopo esserti assicurata che i tuoi figli siano adeguatamente accuditi da tuo marito o da persona di massima fiducia, quello che fai ha influenza principalmente sul tuo matrimonio o sul tuo ruolo di moglie.

Se invece chiudi i figli piccoli in una stanza, o li lasci scorrazzare incontrollati perché ti sei chiusa in camera da letto con il tuo ganzo, o cose del genere, mi sentirei di dire che sei anche una pessima genitrice...

Se dopo vent'anni di morale e Chiesa ti fai beccare da loro mentre ti comporti come una quindicenne infoiata in un parcheggio (ne hai 55 e tu il tuo bello i soldi per una stanzetta di motel li avete... Un po' di dignità...) forse non sarai "pessima" in funzione dei 20 anni, ma, se io fossi figlio, la qualifica di "ottima madre" sarebbe andata definitivamente...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non partecipo al forum per attirarmi  simpatie, ma per avere scambi di idee.
> 
> Se rileggi il mio post, ho posto delle condizioni all'incontro.
> 
> ...


Boh
Sinceramente non credo che ora tu starai meglio.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Se mi fermano 72 volte per eccesso di velocità mi fanno 72 multe.
> 
> Gli errori sono 72.
> Che sia con la stessa persona ,  non fà di lei una poco di buono, come sarebbe nel caso in cui fossero stati 72 uomini diversi, ma sempre 72 volte è andata con lui.
> ...


Sono 72 volte in cui ha mancato di rispetto a te. Non 72 volte in cui avrebbe potuto essere a casa con voi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo penso nemmeno io, ti assicuro.
> 
> Ma proprio x questo è necessario sempre spegnere ogni focolaio che si sente nascere circa lo schierarsi dei figli di qua o di la
> 
> ...


Bravo. Non è facile, ma è quello cui si dovrebbe tendere. Specialmente da separati.


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sono 72 volte in cui ha mancato di rispetto a te. Non 72 volte in cui avrebbe potuto essere a casa con voi.


Sempre 72 sono, vedi la come vuoi


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anch'io avevo capito si trattasse di un tentativo sofferto ma sincero di riavvicinamento (che magari sarebbe naufragato, non è questo il punto). Invece era una specie di trappola fatta per umiliare, per vendicarsi, lucidamente calcolata e a freddo. Con un paio di messaggi ho perso tutta l'empatia che avevo provato per quest'uomo. Qualcuno qui ci aveva visto lungo.


No...io credo che al netto della meschinità umana che spinge un tradito a ricercare la vendetta per cauterizzare l'odio che si porta appresso da anni, nella fattispecie il presupposto fosse quello di avere risposte....di  capire ,di essere messo a conoscenza delle motivazioni di ripercorrere i momenti,le settimane (72 gg all'anno!?) ,perché lo sgomento e l'annichilimento ancorché lontani nel tempo hanno lasciato quel vuoto che ancora non si sa come riempire....E solo il confronto diretto e le risposte che ,evidentemente in questo caso non ci sono state,oppure avvertire come non sincere ,avrebbero potuto ,come in una "resurrezione" (visto che il nostro mi pare credente) trasformare l'odio di cui si nutre in amore,che poi credo sia lo stimolo che gli ha fatto accettare questo lungo weekend,nel quale l'aspettativa appunto,era di capire,di avere la conferma di essere ancora nel cuore di lei. Noi nel letto con loro non c'eravamo, può essere che lui abbia percepito essere una manovra di lei per riavvicinare i figli....come sostenuto da alcuni,qui.
Un altro elemento che forse m'è sfuggito è il fatto che lui sia sentimentalmente coinvolto con un'altra,cosa che se non fosse,spiegherebbe la mia teoria.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> No...io credo che al netto della meschinità umana che spinge un tradito a ricercare la vendetta per cauterizzare l'odio che si porta appresso da anni, nella fattispecie il presupposto fosse quello di avere risposte....di  capire ,di essere messo a conoscenza delle motivazioni di ripercorrere i momenti,le settimane (72 gg all'anno!?) ,perché lo sgomento e l'annichilimento ancorché lontani nel tempo hanno lasciato quel vuoto che ancora non si sa come riempire....E solo il confronto diretto e le risposte che ,evidentemente in questo caso non ci sono state,oppure avvertire come non sincere ,avrebbero potuto ,come in una "resurrezione" (visto che il nostro mi pare credente) trasformare l'odio di cui si nutre in amore,che poi credo sia lo stimolo che gli ha fatto accettare questo lungo weekend,nel quale l'aspettativa appunto,era di capire,di avere la conferma di essere ancora nel cuore di lei. Noi nel letto con loro non c'eravamo, può essere che lui abbia percepito essere una manovra di lei per riavvicinare i figli....come sostenuto da alcuni,qui.
> Un altro elemento che forse m'è sfuggito è il fatto che lui sia sentimentalmente coinvolto con un'altra,cosa che se non fosse,spiegherebbe la mia teoria.


Un credente non fa così.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un credente non fa così.


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sempre 72 sono, vedi la come vuoi


Io non discuto la tua scelta di lasciarla. Non capisco il tuo comportamento di adesso, ma non entro nel merito della tua decisione di lasciarla. Sia chiaro. Se tu lo vedi ben più di uno sbaglio.... Forse hai ragione. Si sarà infatuata, innamorata, semplicemente le sarà piaciuto il tipo. Ti ha mancato di rispetto, non ci piove. Non è questo che discuto. Ma è stato sette anni fa. Smetti di punirla, e' evidente che lei voglia riavvicinarsi a te. Se non ti va, lasciala stare.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Anch'io avevo capito si trattasse di un tentativo sofferto ma sincero di riavvicinamento (che magari sarebbe naufragato, non è questo il punto). Invece era una specie di trappola fatta per umiliare, per vendicarsi, lucidamente calcolata e a freddo. Con un paio di messaggi ho perso tutta l'empatia che avevo provato per quest'uomo. Qualcuno qui ci aveva visto lungo.


No...io credo che al netto della meschinità umana che spinge un tradito a ricercare la vendetta per cauterizzare l'odio che si porta appresso da anni, nella fattispecie il presupposto fosse quello di avere risposte....di  capire ,di essere messo a conoscenza delle motivazioni di ripercorrere i momenti,le settimane (72 gg all'anno!?) ,perché lo sgomento e l'annichilimento ancorché lontani nel tempo hanno lasciato quel vuoto che ancora non si sa come riempire....E solo il confronto diretto e le risposte che ,evidentemente in questo caso non ci sono state,oppure avvertire come non sincere ,avrebbero potuto ,come in una "resurrezione" (visto che il nostro mi pare credente) trasformare l'odio di cui si nutre in amore,che poi credo sia lo stimolo che gli ha fatto accettare questo lungo weekend,nel quale l'aspettativa appunto,era di capire,di avere la conferma di essere ancora nel cuore di lei. Noi nel letto con loro non c'eravamo, può essere che lui abbia percepito essere una manovra di lei per riavvicinare i figli....come sostenuto da alcuni,qui.
Un altro elemento che forse m'è sfuggito è il fatto che lui sia sentimentalmente coinvolto con un'altra,cosa che se non fosse,spiegherebbe la mia teoria.


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

HO INVIATO DUE VOLTE...CHIEDO SCUSA


----------



## stany (16 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un credente non fa così.


Parafrasando la Bibbia....


----------



## trilobita (16 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> - Io trovo orribile che Ieroluni abbia "consumato" la sua vendetta con una scopata d'odio a 7 anni di distanza...
> E' un tipo di rivalsa che sarebbe comunque risultata cattiva e gratuita anche a ridosso del tradimento, ma almeno in quel caso forse umanamente comprensibile. L'illuderla che esista una spiraglio e scopare con lei sapendo che la odia, a me pare davvero cinico. La vendetta sarà anche un piatto che va mangiato freddo, ma questo comportamento a 7 anni di distanza, per me è davvero terrificante..
> 
> 
> ...


Il mio pensiero


----------



## Fairman (16 Aprile 2017)

Br3unetta ha detto:


> Un credente non fa così.


Giusto, porge solo l'altra guancia. Ma io non sono a questo livello di beatitudine


----------



## iosolo (16 Aprile 2017)

Io solo ho avuto l'impressione che non sia una vendetta?  Mi sembra più una giustificazione del suo momento di debolezza... 
Lui la desidera e la vuole... Ma il dolore ancora non gli permette di accettarlo.


----------



## Woland (16 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non discuto la tua scelta di lasciarla. Non capisco il tuo comportamento di adesso, ma non entro nel merito della tua decisione di lasciarla. Sia chiaro. Se tu lo vedi ben più di uno sbaglio.... Forse hai ragione. Si sarà infatuata, innamorata, semplicemente le sarà piaciuto il tipo. *Ti ha mancato di rispetto, non ci piove.* Non è questo che discuto. *Ma è stato sette anni fa. Smetti di punirla, e' evidente che lei voglia riavvicinarsi a te. Se non ti va, lasciala stare.*


Quoto.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Voglio solo dirti che la mamma non è la fidanzata, che si può cambiare se fa la smorfiosa con altri: è un ruolo definitivo.
> 
> Non so se nel tradimento di tua moglie ti senti "dentro" e fino a che punto, sarebbe un discorso lungo che forse ora non ha senso approfondire
> 
> ...


Ma piantala con questi discorsi ... deve lavorare per sponsorizzare .... il figlio più grande ha 31 anni ... e' un uomo da almeno 10 anni !!


----------



## Piperita (16 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> - Io trovo orribile che Ieroluni abbia "consumato" la sua vendetta con una scopata d'odio a 7 anni di distanza...
> E' un tipo di rivalsa che sarebbe comunque risultata cattiva e gratuita anche a ridosso del tradimento, ma almeno in quel caso forse umanamente comprensibile. L'illuderla che esista una spiraglio e scopare con lei sapendo che la odia, a me pare davvero cinico. La vendetta sarà anche un piatto che va mangiato freddo, ma questo comportamento a 7 anni di distanza, per me è davvero terrificante..
> 
> Io non sarei così drastica. L'odio è l'altra faccia della medaglia dell'amore. Lo sai che i bambini quando dicono di odiare un genitore in realtà stanno dicendo che il genitore li sta facendo soffrire e che loro hanno bisogno di certezze?
> ...



Riguardo ai figli, sono sicura che leroluni abbia provato a rimediare ma essendo ferito, lo avrà fatto in modo poco convincente e i figli lo avranno percepito. Nessuna colpa in questo, era ferito ed è comprensibilissimo.

L'unica colpa che posso attribuirgli è di non aver insistito con i figli nel sostenere l'idea che la loro fosse una buona madre, malgrado tutto. Spesso la percezione che i figli hanno di uno dei genitori è quella che gli trasmette consciamente o inconsciamente l'altro genitore.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche essere  stata  lei a scoparsi la "creatura del marito".Io faccio fatica a pensare a qualcuno che mi scopa.
> Gli uomini tendono a pensare che qualcuno scopi la propria donna,provate a pensare che sia lei che si scopa il disponibile di turno .


Infatti io da uomo riporto quello che lui da uomo possa aver percepito . Tu che c entri ? Mica sei la moglie di leroluni


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> - Io trovo orribile che Ieroluni abbia "consumato" la sua vendetta con una scopata d'odio a 7 anni di distanza...
> E' un tipo di rivalsa che sarebbe comunque risultata cattiva e gratuita anche a ridosso del tradimento, ma almeno in quel caso forse umanamente comprensibile. L'illuderla che esista una spiraglio e scopare con lei sapendo che la odia, a me pare davvero cinico. La vendetta sarà anche un piatto che va mangiato freddo, ma questo comportamento a 7 anni di distanza, per me è davvero terrificante..
> 
> 
> ...


Il primo post intelligente e di buon senso che leggo


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Giusto, porge solo l'altra guancia. Ma io non sono a questo livello di beatitudine


Può anche scuotersi la polvere dai sandali e andare oltre. Certamente non si vendica.


----------



## Piperita (16 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Verissimo.
> 
> ...


Nessuno sta dicendo che lei non abbia sbagliato, stiamo solo distinguendo il ruolo- madre dal ruolo- moglie, così come distinguiamo quello padre da quello marito.
Capisco che i figli possano aver percepito l'operato della madre come un'offesa personale ma in realtà non credo che lo sia. Non ci scandalizziamo se un marito o una moglie  non amano  i bambini e decidono di non metterne al mondo oppure li mettono al mondo e poi non si prendono abbastanza cura di loro, perchè non sono dei bravi genitori. Possono essere ottimi partner ma non ottimi genitori ma  non viceversa?


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti io da uomo riporto quello che lui da uomo possa aver percepito . Tu che c entri ? Mica sei la moglie di leroluni


E tu no n sei l'amante della moglie .Che c'entri?


----------



## marietto (16 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Nessuno sta dicendo che lei non abbia sbagliato, stiamo solo distinguendo il ruolo- madre dal ruolo- moglie, così come distinguiamo quello padre da quello marito.
> Capisco che i figli possano aver percepito l'operato della madre come un'offesa personale ma in realtà non credo che lo sia. Non ci scandalizziamo se un marito o una moglie  non amano  i bambini e decidono di non metterne al mondo oppure li mettono al mondo e poi non si prendono abbastanza cura di loro, perchè non sono dei bravi genitori. Possono essere ottimi partner ma non ottimi genitori ma  non viceversa?


Ma eventualmente il fatto che secondo te non è un'offesa personale lo contesterai ai figli, se si presentano, non certo a Ieroluni.

Cioè lei si comporta (detta tutta, alla sua età, dimostrando poco acume) al contrario di come ha cresciuto i figli, loro tagliano i ponti ed è colpa di lui? Mi sembra abbastanza folle, come idea.

Sentirsi offesi o meno e quanto riguarda loro e solo loro hanno titolo per stabilirlo, non certo tu o io.

Il resto del tuo post non ho capito dove andasse a parare


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Ma piantala con questi discorsi ... deve lavorare per sponsorizzare .... il figlio più grande ha 31 anni ... e' un uomo da almeno 10 anni !!


Guarda che io, se del figlio che rifiuta la madre al nostro amico padre poco importa, o comunque non fa più di tanto x impedirlo, non so come dirtelo, ma domani mangio uguale...


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Infatti io da uomo riporto quello che lui da uomo possa aver percepito . Tu che c entri ? Mica sei la moglie di leroluni


Lo dico anche per te.
Tua moglie non è la tua fortezza espugnata .Puó essere lei la conquistatrice e non va vista   nell'ottica che sia uno straccetto con cui qualcuno  s'e pulito le parti intime .


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> moglie non è la tua fortezza espugnata .Puó essere lei la conquistatrice


Verissimo, ai box di partenza e a bocce ferme, nessuno è preda ne predone

Dopo.. maschi o femmine, quasi tutti prede


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
> E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente anche con chi odi se pensi solo al suo corpo.


Stai mescolando ossessione, paura e amore.
Non è odio quello che risulta, ma disgusta allo stesso modo.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ogni azione genera una reazione uguale e contraria . Coinvolgere i figli dichiarare amore e farsi beccare da loro per ben due volte in camporella non può che generare una reazione forte . Riguardo alla vacanzina per me è un errore . Ci sono altre possibilità per parlare , se lo si vuole fare , senza convivere per giorni . Lei ha usato il sesso per rabbonirlo e cercare di arrivare ai figli . Lui si è voluto vendicare di lei che lo ha tradito con " una sua creatura ". Questa definizione dice molto e di come brucia che uno inferiore  a te in un determinato contesto si sia scopato tua moglie per un anno e non solo , se la scopava quando ti diceva che ti amava e poi stanco L ha scaricata . Io non vedo tutto il potere di cui accennava brunetta


Quoto.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]Perché? [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Non sappiamo nulla del rapporto precedente con i figli. Impossibile capire.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> I figli si schierano....sempre!


Sì. Ma usando la loro testa.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quando i figli son piccoli ai schierano col più debole,ritenuto da loro....quando son grandi,come nel caso om oggetto....legittimamene,anche in funzione del vissuto fino a lì percorso, "dovrebbero" avere una visione più complessiva ed il "giudizio" dovrebbe essere più maturo ed equilibrato,ma questo dipende da molti fattori.


Tra ragazzi si scherza spesso sulle rispettive mamme, in un certo modo che solo a quell'età si può ritenere accettabile.
Questo perché si ha una visione della sessualità ancora fragile e si tende a categorizzare l'altro sesso con i soliti epiteti.
Scoprire che la mamma che si vorrebbe magari ancora asessuata in realtà  entra a gamba tesa nella categoria milf può provocare disgusto nei figli. 
Soprattutto se questo magari contraddice anni di educazione pudica nei confronti del sesso, cosa che fa vivere il tutto come un tradimento.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma per colpa dei genitori.
> Sempre


Sembri mio padre... che ancora fino all'anno scorso imputava a mia madre certi miei atteggiamenti nei suoi confronti.
No. I figli (grandi) pensano, valutano, sentono in maniera autonoma. E nel loro divenire adulti possono anche prendere le distanze dai genitori in maniera per questi ultimi sicuramente inaccettabile.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io solo ho avuto l'impressione che non sia una vendetta?  Mi sembra più una giustificazione del suo momento di debolezza...
> Lui la desidera e la vuole... Ma il dolore ancora non gli permette di accettarlo.


Infatti non è una vendetta.
È un tentativo di provare disgusto per qualcosa che si desidera ancora ma che si ha paura possa fare male ancora.
È un'ossessione che dura da anni e che non sembra mai finire, lui che desidera lei pur sapendo che non sarà più sua come voleva e come vuole ancora. È qualcosa rimasto in sospeso e che non riesce a finire.
È ancora amore ma per qualcuno che non esiste più. È più disperazione che altro.
Ed è anche vergogna, di ammettere di essere deboli e alla mercé di lei, completamente annichilito, con l'unica speranza di uscirne fuori abbruttendo quel che resta, come se la discesa agli inferi potesse dare sollievo alle pene che sembrano infinite.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma piantala con questi discorsi ... deve lavorare per sponsorizzare .... il figlio più grande ha 31 anni ... e' un uomo da almeno 10 anni !!


Azz... 31 anni.
Un uomo.


----------



## Piperita (17 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ma eventualmente il fatto che secondo te non è un'offesa personale lo contesterai ai figli, se si presentano, non certo a Ieroluni.
> 
> Cioè lei si comporta (detta tutta, alla sua età, dimostrando poco acume) al contrario di come ha cresciuto i figli, loro tagliano i ponti ed è colpa di lui? Mi sembra abbastanza folle, come idea.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che è colpa sua se i figli hanno tagliato i ponti con la madre ma che magari se lui fosse stato più convincente i ponti non sarebbero stati tagliati in modo così netto. 
Ripeto che non difendo l'ex in quanto donna ma in quanto madre, genitrice che ha partorito i figli con dolore e che li ha cresciuti, seguiti, amati. Non può un errore, per quanto grave, cancellare decenni di spirito di abnegazione nei confronti dei figli. 

Il resto che non capisci cosa sarebbe?


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo dico anche per te.
> Tua moglie non è la tua fortezza espugnata .Puó essere lei la conquistatrice e non va vista   nell'ottica che sia uno straccetto con cui qualcuno  s'e pulito le parti intime .


So perfettamente che si scopa in 2 . Il mio primo post era per lui , per vedere anche quel lato che nella mente di un uomo brucia. Anche il fatto che lo abbia definito " sua creatura " rende L idea ....


----------



## marietto (17 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è colpa sua se i figli hanno tagliato i ponti con la madre ma che magari se lui fosse stato più convincente i ponti non sarebbero stati tagliati in modo così netto.
> Ripeto che non difendo l'ex in quanto donna ma in quanto madre, genitrice che ha partorito i figli con dolore e che li ha cresciuti, seguiti, amati. Non può un errore, per quanto grave, cancellare decenni di spirito di abnegazione nei confronti dei figli.
> 
> Il resto che non capisci cosa sarebbe?


probabilmente lui avrebbe potuto fare meglio (specialmente in un secondo tempo, non credo che nella realtá molte persone si sarebbero spese in modo importante per chi ti ha appena usato come straccio per il pavimento) ma ribadisco che le sue responsabilità nel naufragio del rapporto madre/figli mi sembrano piuttosto blande. Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se fatto ai figli, che però non sono qui e comunque, essendo adulti, hanno tutto il diritto di decidere per se stessi.

Quando, nella vita, si fanno bravate o colpi di testa il cui esito finale può dipendere anche dalla casualità o dalle reazioni degli altri, può andare molto bene... Ma, a volte, anche molto male...

Del tuo post non ho capito cosa volevi dire nelle ultime tre o quattro righe.


----------



## Piperita (17 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> *probabilmente lui avrebbe potuto fare meglio *(specialmente in un secondo tempo, non credo che nella realtá molte persone si sarebbero spese in modo importante per chi ti ha appena usato come straccio per il pavimento) ma ribadisco che le sue responsabilità nel naufragio del rapporto madre/figli mi sembrano piuttosto blande. Il tuo discorso avrebbe senso se fatto ai figli, che però non sono qui e comunque, essendo adulti, hanno tutto il diritto di decidere per se stessi.
> 
> Quando, nella vita, si fanno bravate o colpi di testa il cui esito finale può dipendere anche dalla casualità o dalle reazioni degli altri, può andare molto bene... Ma, a volte, anche molto male...
> 
> Del tuo post non ho capito cosa volevi dire nelle ultime tre o quattro righe.


Quello che dicevo anch'io. 
Anche se sono grandi una certa influenza i genitori sui figli ce l'hanno sempre .
Facendo un esempio, se  due coniugi per un motivo o per un altro vivono separati e il genitore con cui i figli rimangono, continua a parlare bene dell'altro e a tenerlo sempre presente ai ragazzi, loro avranno un'idea come dire "filtrata" dall'altro genitore, sicuramente positiva e viceversa se ne parla male.
In questa situazione non c'erano i presupposti perché leroluni era ferito, ma a volte sembra si faccia il bene del partner quando invece si fa il bene dei figli. Pertanto aiutare a recuperare il rapporto con la madre è un regalo fatto ai figli e solo di riflesso alla madre

Nelle ultime righe cercavo di distinguere i due ruoli: buon partner- buon genitore


----------



## marietto (17 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo anch'io.
> Anche se sono grandi una certa influenza i genitori sui figli ce l'hanno sempre .
> Facendo un esempio, se  due coniugi per un motivo o per un altro vivono separati e il genitore con cui i figli rimangono, continua a parlare bene dell'altro e a tenerlo sempre presente ai ragazzi, loro avranno un'idea come dire "filtrata" dall'altro genitore, sicuramente positiva e viceversa se ne parla male.
> In questa situazione non c'erano i presupposti perché leroluni era ferito, ma a volte sembra si faccia il bene del partner quando invece si fa il bene dei figli. Pertanto aiutare a recuperare il rapporto con la madre è un regalo fatto ai figli e solo di riflesso alla madre
> ...


Certo, peró nel caso specifico, non si tratta di un semplice "schieramento" dei figli "ha ragione lui/ha ragione lei". Qui la madre ha prima coinvolto i figli in una faccenda che non li riguardava e poi ha aggiunto un carico da novanta che deve essere stato non indifferente se tutti e tre le hanno tolto la parole e dopo 7 anni ancora non si sono smossi.

Circostanza oltretutto evitabilissima con un minimo, ma proprio minimo, di testa. Lei e l'amante erano due adulti con buona disponibilità economica, non due ragazzetti senza un posto dove andare..

.

I ruoli sono separati. Ma si parla di "dinamica" dei rapporti proprio perché si muovono, e, a volte i ruoli si intersecano... IMO.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sembri mio padre... che ancora fino all'anno scorso imputava a mia madre certi miei atteggiamenti nei suoi confronti.
> No. I figli (grandi) pensano, valutano, sentono in maniera autonoma. E nel loro divenire adulti possono anche prendere le distanze dai genitori in maniera per questi ultimi sicuramente inaccettabile.


In questi giorni scrivo fischi e viene letto fiaschi.. sarà la primavera 

Ci riprovo

Alcuni giorni fa in questo stesso 3d ho scritto che è INEVITABILE che un figlio si formi una propria opinione in ambito familiare. Ed è giusto così.
Questo è formarsi una opinione.

Altro conto è SCHIERARSI apertamente con me o con mia moglie in un determinato ambito.

Li entro in gioco io, padre, che mi ritrovo un "alleato" schierato con me in un contesto di un problema che io ho con mia moglie

Io questo schieramento lo RIFIUTO energicamente dal mio ruolo di PADRE, e ricordo a mio figlio che si faccia pure tutte le opinioni che vuole, ma io con me a braccetto nelle mie battaglie con mia moglie non ce lo voglio.

Spero di aver chiarito..  anche perché mi pare un concetto semplice semplice, appartenente direi quasi al vivere QUOTIDIANO di una coppia con figli


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

Io credo siano cose molto personali e private E delicate 
Capisco tutto ma una mamma resta una mamma con tutti ii sacrifici le fatiche di crescere dei figli e  penso che ,se pur sbagliando come donna come compagna e moglie , non debba essere allontanata e giudicata male come figura materna 

Così come un padre 
Sono ruoli distinti .

Mi dispiace X questa donna che sta pagando X me ben di più di ciò che credo meriti ... 

Ha perso il suo uomo e ne pagherà le conseguenze .
Ma resta il fatto che è un essere umano Debole come tutti e per questo capace di fallire sbagliare 
Ma come mamma resta una mamma che credo ami i suoi figli 

Io non vorrei mai che i miei ragazzi si allontanassero dal Padre 
Mai


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] i primis e poi [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]
> E pensare che quando ho letto che avevano passato la notte insieme ho immaginato la serenità che sperava di aver ritrovato questa donna e una nuova partenza per entrambi
> Tristezza infinita


Penso uguale


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo, peró nel caso specifico, non si tratta di un semplice "schieramento" dei figli "ha ragione lui/ha ragione lei". Qui la madre ha prima coinvolto i figli in una faccenda che non li riguardava e poi ha aggiunto un carico da novanta che deve essere stato non indifferente se tutti e tre le hanno tolto la parole e dopo 7 anni ancora non si sono smossi.
> 
> Circostanza oltretutto evitabilissima con un minimo, ma proprio minimo, di testa. Lei e l'amante erano due adulti con buona disponibilità economica, non due ragazzetti senza un posto dove andare..
> 
> ...


Quoto, per tendenza alla semplificazione spesso le persone sono portate ad incapsulare le persone dentro ruoli ma nella realtà delle cose i ruoli sono intersecati e mutevoli. Non che i ruoli non esistano come qualcuno vorebbe pensare (altra tendenza alla semplificazione) ma perchè appunto la vita è dinamica e le cose cambiano, sempre.
Noi non siamo per gli altri quelli di  2 - 5 - 10 - 20 anni fa, non lo siamo nemmeno per noi stessi.
Così a volte vittime si trasformano in carnefici, amore in disprezzo e odio, interesse in indifferenza, indifferenza in comprensione ed interesse e questo penso nella vita tutti lo abbiano prima o dopo sperimentato.


----------



## stany (17 Aprile 2017)

A volte 





marietto ha detto:


> Certo, peró nel caso specifico, non si tratta di un semplice "schieramento" dei figli "ha ragione lui/ha ragione lei". Qui la madre ha prima coinvolto i figli in una faccenda che non li riguardava e poi ha aggiunto un carico da novanta che deve essere stato non indifferente se tutti e tre le hanno tolto la parole e dopo 7 anni ancora non si sono smossi.
> 
> Circostanza oltretutto evitabilissima con un minimo, ma proprio minimo, di testa. Lei e l'amante erano due adulti con buona disponibilità economica, non due ragazzetti senza un posto dove andare..
> 
> ...


A volte....e parlo anche per la mia storia,certe leggerezze danno il senso che le si commettano per farsi scoprire....non è possibile,come dici, non usare delle banali precauzioni.
Ma ....forse,lammore anche a 55 anni rende ciechi!


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> I ruoli sono separati. Ma si parla di "dinamica" dei rapporti proprio perché si muovono, e, a volte i ruoli si intersecano... IMO.


Purtroppo (o x fortuna non lo so) ci sono ruoli fissi e definitivi, agli occhi di altri.

Mio padre sarà sempre mio padre, io sarò sempre il padre di mio figlio, giusto x fare su di me 2 esempi

Facendo un esempio scemo, se rientro a casa e sbotto con mia moglie davanti a mio figlio, facendo una scenata pazzesca, perché non ha messo la saliera in tavola, io sto "facendo" anche il padre, se mio figlio vede

Gli sto involontariamente "insegnando" cose, a mia insaputa (o in mia coscienza) da padre a figlio, e non da un tale ad un altro tale

È inevitabile, ma proprio per questo è necessario tenerne conto, secondo me

Vale anche per la madre, eh..?
Io sto pensando a quanto di mia competenza, ma non è che vale solo x me


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo (o x fortuna non lo so) ci sono ruoli fissi e definitivi, agli occhi di altri.
> 
> Mio padre sarà sempre mio padre, io sarò sempre il padre di mio figlio, giusto x fare su di me 2 esempi
> 
> ...


Già, infatti in questo periodo io sto facendo da padre a mia madre.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION]  (e immagino, anche i figli).
L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.

1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.

2) dopo una riconciliazione cercata attraverso il trasporto erotico che il marito ancora prova per lei, e che dunque deve essere molto forte (e che ha cercato di nuovo, in modalità identica, oggi, a sette anni di distanza) si rifiuta di proseguirla nell'unico modo possibile, cioè confermando l'intimità con il dialogo e l'apertura. Si giustifica con la volontà di non ferire il marito. Vero? Falso? Fatto sta che in questo modo rende impossibile una vera riconciliazione.

3) Con l'intento dichiarato di prevenire la separazione, provoca una spiegazione con i figli e presenta la situazione in modo incredibile e inaccettabile, tant'è vero che finisce per dire loro la verità sul suo tradimento, così garantendosene l'ostilità (e rendendo inevitabile la separazione)

4) Tutto ciò, in un contesto di apparente serenità, solidità, eticità della famiglia e continuando a presentare a tutti una personalità pubblica di madre e moglie ineccepibile, il che non può che aggravare il trauma dell'agnizione da parte del marito e anzitutto dei figli.

5) Aggiungo che anche se [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] fosse stato il padre ideale che mai parla male del coniuge con i figli e mai mostra loro i suoi sentimenti negativi nei confronti della moglie, qui non avrebbe avuto successo. Non sarebbe riuscito perchè a) i figli avevano colto la madre in flagrante b) da quell'istante, l'avevano vista mentire sistematicamente a tutti, anzitutto a loro c) la menzogna è stata replicata in occasione della spiegazione fasulla e immediatamente scoperta d) se dopo tutto questo il padre avesse perdonato la moglie, i figli avrebbero perso ogni rispetto per lui, perchè era evidentissimo non solo il tradimento, ma la volontà di umiliarlo: solo un santo può perdonare un comportamento simile senza essere o almeno sembrare un vile o un burattino. Insomma: saputo di avere una madre come minimo inadeguata e colpevole, i figli non avevano nessuna voglia di avere anche un padre vigliacco, cioè inadeguato pure lui, e quindi si sono schierati immediatamente per la separazione e a favore del padre, com'era inevitabile.   

6) Dopo la separazione, la madre prima si è ricongiunta all'amante, poi ne è stata lasciata, confermando il punto di vista e il disprezzo dei figli ("appena la conoscono per quel che è scappano").

7) Dopo la separazione, la moglie non ha cercato anzitutto di ricucire il rapporto con i figli, ma ha tentato anzitutto di riallacciare il rapporto con il marito, dopo molti anni e attraverso un recupero del rapporto erotico (dove si credeva di essere più forte). Per i figli questo significa, "Per lei viene prima la posizione sociale garantita dal papà del rapporto d'affetto con noi".

8) Insomma, questa donna non è una buona madre, e non è neanche una persona "che ha fatto uno sbaglio".
In sintesi: l'impressione di fondo è che questa donna abbia lavorato sodo per anni a distruggere se stessa e la sua famiglia, e che ci sia riuscita benissimo. Non ho la minima idea del perchè, ma se ho ben capito la dinamica degli eventi la mia impressione è questa.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, infatti in questo periodo io sto facendo da padre a mia madre.


:mexican: è un ruolo che dimostri di abbracciare con estrema naturalezza, leggendoti ormai da un pezzo (questo secondo me) e non sono stupito 

Ma un conto è "fare" altro conto è "essere"

Sul "fare" si può fare e disfare

Sull'essere temo non ci si possa far nulla..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare @_leroluni_  (e immagino, anche i figli).
> L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> 1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.
> ...


Aggiungerei che nulla sappiamo di come è stata madre negli anni precedenti. Ci sono madri accudenti, ma anaffettive, madri rigide e giudicanti, madri incapaci di accettare minime debolezze dei figli.
Non ho capito questo schierarsi nostro alla C'è posta per te.
Possiamo dare un parere a lerolumi su di lui, non sui figli.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare @_leroluni_  (e immagino, anche i figli).
> L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> 1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.
> ...


Il punto 8 mi ha fatto pensare a mio marito. Ed è la domanda che ancora mi pongo.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungerei che nulla sappiamo di come è stata madre negli anni precedenti. Ci sono madri accudenti, ma anaffettive, madri rigide e giudicanti, madri incapaci di accettare minime debolezze dei figli.
> Non ho capito questo schierarsi nostro alla C'è posta per te.
> Possiamo dare un parere a lerolumi su di lui, non sui figli.


Quoto. Aggiungo che io darei un parere solo sugli ultimi svilippi della vicenda.

La domanda "perchè?" resta sospesa, in assenza di riscontri diversi. A me personalmente inquieta, ma è un problema mio.


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :mexican: è un ruolo che dimostri di abbracciare con estrema naturalezza, leggendoti ormai da un pezzo (questo secondo me) e non sono stupito
> 
> Ma un conto è "fare" altro conto è "essere"
> 
> ...


Nessuno è portato ad essere ciò che non è, a fare ciò che non crede, a scegliere ciò che non sente. 
Non abbiamo un solo padre ed una sola madre, ne abbiamo molti, tutte le persone che ci hanno amato ed indirizzato, capito e ispirato.
E nella vita saremo a turno figli, genitori, padri, madri, fratelli e sorelle di molti e di molte.
E' la vita bellezza (cit.).


----------



## Fairman (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION]  (e immagino, anche i figli).
> L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> 1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.
> ...


Sintesi molto corretta.
Sul punto 5 magari qualche disallineamento,  per il resto mi sembra di averla scritta io


----------



## Fairman (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Leroluni deve solo dimenticarla e andare avanti . Riguardo ai figli lui deve starne fuori , in ogni modo , che sia lei a cercare un riavvicinamento con loro . Lui non c entra nulla , nel bene e nel male .



Questa è l'unica via percorribile


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno è portato ad essere ciò che non è, a fare ciò che non crede, a scegliere ciò che non sente.
> Non abbiamo un solo padre ed una sola madre, ne abbiamo molti, tutte le persone che ci hanno amato ed indirizzato, capito e ispirato.
> E nella vita saremo a turno figli, genitori, padri, madri, fratelli e sorelle di molti e di molte.
> E' la vita bellezza (cit.).


È vero
Ma volevo dire una cosa diversa

Prendo in prestito la situazione di      [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] , sperando di non farle cosa sgradita

Suo marito è padre dei suoi figli

E, suo malgrado "fa il padre" anche quando va al night a ballare con le cubiste, e si mette alla visione dei figli su fb

Perché lui È IL PADRE

E Carola ben sa questo, e ce ne racconta a volte..

Questo intendo

Non si può spogliare da quel ruolo, è definitivo, rispetto ai figli

Perché lui è il padre, che lo faccia bene, male o affatto


----------



## trilobita (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION]  (e immagino, anche i figli).
> L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> 1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.
> ...


La mia opinione coincide


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Sintesi molto corretta.
> Sul punto 5 magari qualche disallineamento,  per il resto mi sembra di averla scritta io


Se permetti non un suggerimento, ma una constatazione, è questa. L'unica cosa che puoi fare tu perchè il rapporto tra i tuoi figli e la madre sia il meno distorto possibile, è parlar loro, se te la senti e si presenta un momento opportuno, di quando tu e lei vi amavate sinceramente. Poi basta aggiungere che "purtroppo, a volte le cose cambiano". Perchè è bene che i tuoi figli sappiano che sono stati concepiti da due genitori che, almeno allora, si amavano ed erano felici.
Il resto spetta, se tua moglie vuole e se è ancora possibile, a lei.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se permetti non un suggerimento, ma una constatazione, è questa. L'unica cosa che puoi fare tu perchè il rapporto tra i tuoi figli e la madre sia il meno distorto possibile, è parlar loro, se te la senti e si presenta un momento opportuno, di quando tu e lei vi amavate sinceramente. Poi basta aggiungere che "purtroppo, a volte le cose cambiano". Perchè è bene che i tuoi figli sappiano che sono stati concepiti da due genitori che, almeno allora, si amavano ed erano felici.
> Il resto spetta, se tua moglie vuole e se è ancora possibile, a lei.


Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2017)

A me ha destato attenzione una cosa: che [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] abbia detto "72 volte in cui avrebbe potuto stare con NOI". Ecco.... Dietro a questo secondo me c'è tanto. 72volte, per carità.... Sono tante. E sono 72 volte in cui lei ha mancato di rispetto a lui. Possiamo stare ore a discutere se siano 72 mancanze di rispetto o se sia una sola. Capisco il suo discorso per cui, se si fosse trattato di una "scivolata" forse sarebbe stato diverso. Invece no, e' evidente che lei fosse presa da quest'altro. Ma.... E qui vorrei rispondere a [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] : io non so se sia stata una buona madre o no. Intendo dire al di fuori del  "fattaccio", in cui certamente ha sbagliato il comportamento davanti ai figli. Da quel che dice [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION], fino ad allora, e' stata una buona moglie e una buona madre. E se in quanto moglie la puoi benissimo portare davanti alla panchina dove tutto è iniziato e dirle che li il cerchio si chiude  (cosa che mi ha colpito tanto).... beh.... direi che con una madre non lo puoi fare. Resta tua madre. Mentre tua moglie non sarà più tua moglie ma resterà comunque la madre dei tuoi figli. Buona, ottima, o anche cattiva che sia. Di sicuro comunque sia non merita di essere scopata "a sfregio". Perché questo fatto per me la dice lunga su quel "avrebbe potuto stare con NOI", di cui parlavo all'inizio. Che si concretizza nel prendere a braccetto i figli per tirarli con se', nella propria posizione. E questo non va bene. E' un'impressione ovviamente, la mia.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero
> Ma volevo dire una cosa diversa
> 
> Prendo in prestito la situazione di      [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] , sperando di non farle cosa sgradita
> ...


Quoto al cento per cento ogni tua singola parola.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me ha destato attenzione una cosa: che @_leroluni_ abbia detto "72 volte in cui avrebbe potuto stare con NOI". Ecco.... Dietro a questo secondo me c'è tanto. 72volte, per carità.... Sono tante. E sono 72 volte in cui lei ha mancato di rispetto a lui. Possiamo stare ore a discutere se siano 72 mancanze di rispetto o se sia una sola. Capisco il suo discorso per cui, se si fosse trattato di una "scivolata" forse sarebbe stato diverso. Invece no, e' evidente che lei fosse presa da quest'altro. Ma.... E qui vorrei rispondere a @_twinpeaks_ : io non so se sia stata una buona madre o no. Intendo dire al di fuori del  "fattaccio", in cui certamente ha sbagliato il comportamento davanti ai figli. Da quel che dice @_leroluni_, fino ad allora, e' stata una buona moglie e una buona madre. E se in quanto moglie la puoi benissimo portare davanti alla panchina dove tutto è iniziato e dirle che li il cerchio si chiude  (cosa che mi ha colpito tanto).... beh.... direi che con una madre non lo puoi fare. Resta tua madre. Mentre tua moglie non sarà più tua moglie ma resterà comunque la madre dei tuoi figli. Buona, ottima, o anche cattiva che sia. Di sicuro comunque sia non merita di essere scopata "a sfregio". Perché questo fatto per me la dice lunga su quel "avrebbe potuto stare con NOI", di cui parlavo all'inizio. Che si concretizza nel prendere a braccetto i figli per tirarli con se', nella propria posizione. E questo non va bene. E' un'impressione ovviamente, la mia.


Ci sono madri molto peggiori, certo. Questa donna, però, quale che sia il metro di giudizio che si vuole applicare, non è una buona madre, perchè ha più volte coinvolto i figli nel suo tradimento del marito (involontariamente, ma in seguito a una negligenza grave delle più elementari accortezze: sia facendosi sorprendere, sia rendendo inevitabile una sua confessione ai figli) e a quanto sappiamo, non ha poi fatto nulla per riavvicinarsi a loro. 
Quanto precede non è un giudizio morale, perchè per dare un giudizio morale fondato bisognerebbe conoscere molto a fondo la persona e la situazione interiore ed esteriore in cui agisce, e qui non ne sappiamo nulla. E' però un giudizio di fatto: comportarsi così=essere una cattiva madre, cioè compromettere forse irreparabilmente il legame con i figli. Questo è un danno psichico molto grave che ella infligge a se stessa e ai figli, e in merito al quale è impossibile invocare a scusante l'ignoranza, perchè chiunque non sia psicotico sa benissimo che facendo queste cose è molto probabile si ottenga questo risultato, come non c'è bisogno di aver frequentato un apposito corso di guida sicura per sapere che viaggiando a 200 kmh su strada stretta e piena di curve è molto probabile provocare un incidente.
Quanto ai sentimenti di [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] per la moglie, l'unica cosa che sappiamo da quanto ci ha raccontato è che ha con lei un forte legame erotico (che come tale prescinde dai ruoli di marito e padre, moglie e madre) e che era molto orgoglioso di lei come moglie e madre e della loro famiglia. I sentimenti negativi - odio, desiderio di vendetta, sgomento, etc. - sono puramente reattivi, in un certo senso inevitabili come il dolore fisico quando si venga feriti. Non possono trasformarsi in altro perchè dopo gli eventi i rapporti cessano brutalmente, e quindi la reazione emotiva si attenua d'intensità ma non muta di natura. Non si trasforma neanche in indifferenza per lo stesso motivo, perchè il colpo resta inspiegato e inspiegabile, gli accadimenti non vengono rielaborati, il lutto non può cessare. Per fare un'analogia, è come quando un genitore perde un figlio senza poter sapere che fine ha fatto. Il figlio sparisce, passano gli anni, l'ipotesi che sia morto diventa sempre più probabile ma non può mai essere confermata dal ritrovamento del corpo, e il genitore resta staffato al momento traumatico dell'agnizione, che perde l'incandescenza dei primissimi tempi ma si ripresenta sostanzialmente sempre eguale.
Terra terra: risulta impossibile, al marito e ai figli, farsene una ragione e dare un senso a questo aspetto, così decisivo, della loro vita. Verrà dunque spontaneo, nell'affannosa ricerca di senso, attribuire alla moglie alla madre dei caratteri addirittura non umani di perfidia o anaffettività, che molto probabilmente sono solo frutto di immaginazione, ma sono anch'essi inevitabilmente pensati e sentiti, perchè accettare la mancanza di senso tout court è estremamente difficile in tutti i campi, impossibile in un ambito che per i figli coincide con l'identità più profonda ("chi sono io?") e per il marito con tutta la sua vita adulta.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Se permetti non un suggerimento, ma una constatazione, è questa. L'unica cosa che puoi fare tu perchè il rapporto tra i tuoi figli e la madre sia il meno distorto possibile, è parlar loro, se te la senti e si presenta un momento opportuno, di quando tu e lei vi amavate sinceramente. Poi basta aggiungere che "purtroppo, a volte le cose cambiano". Perchè è bene che i tuoi figli sappiano che sono stati concepiti da due genitori che, almeno allora, si amavano ed erano felici.
> Il resto spetta, se tua moglie vuole e se è ancora possibile, a lei.


Secondo me puô e poteva fare molto di più 
È mancata la volontà e dopo gli ultimi fatti secondo me é mancata consapevolmente


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A me ha destato attenzione una cosa: che [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] abbia detto "72 volte in cui avrebbe potuto stare con NOI". Ecco.... Dietro a questo secondo me c'è tanto. 72volte, per carità.... Sono tante. E sono 72 volte in cui lei ha mancato di rispetto a lui. Possiamo stare ore a discutere se siano 72 mancanze di rispetto o se sia una sola. Capisco il suo discorso per cui, se si fosse trattato di una "scivolata" forse sarebbe stato diverso. Invece no, e' evidente che lei fosse presa da quest'altro. Ma.... E qui vorrei rispondere a [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] : io non so se sia stata una buona madre o no. Intendo dire al di fuori del  "fattaccio", in cui certamente ha sbagliato il comportamento davanti ai figli. Da quel che dice [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION], fino ad allora, e' stata una buona moglie e una buona madre. E se in quanto moglie la puoi benissimo portare davanti alla panchina dove tutto è iniziato e dirle che li il cerchio si chiude  (cosa che mi ha colpito tanto).... beh.... direi che con una madre non lo puoi fare. Resta tua madre. Mentre tua moglie non sarà più tua moglie ma resterà comunque la madre dei tuoi figli. Buona, ottima, o anche cattiva che sia. Di sicuro comunque sia non merita di essere scopata "a sfregio". Perché questo fatto per me la dice lunga su quel "avrebbe potuto stare con NOI", di cui parlavo all'inizio. Che si concretizza nel prendere a braccetto i figli per tirarli con se', nella propria posizione. E questo non va bene. E' un'impressione ovviamente, la mia.


Straquoto


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero
> Ma volevo dire una cosa diversa
> 
> Prendo in prestito la situazione di      [MENTION=5562]Carola[/MENTION] , sperando di non farle cosa sgradita
> ...


Usami pure 

A sua discolpa non era un night ma una discoteca 

Detto questo non so X la ex di leruni
Ma il mio ex è un ottimo papà qnd c'è non è un gran chiccherare diciamo che non scende troppo in profondità ma li ama Li accudisce e a modo e suo molte scelte sono state fatte X il
Loro futuro 
Anche quella è una forma di attenzione 
Diciamo che nella vita partiranno molto avantaggiati spera sappaino fare tesoro di questa "'fortuna"
Davanti a loro siamo uniti e compatti e SANNo  bene che non esiste che provino a fare i furbi con uno dei due 
Immediatamente l altro è avvisato .



Io credo che la serenità dei figli e il loro futuro modo di rapportarsi sua tanto influenzata dai comportam dei genitori 


Nessuno vuole erigere a Santa sta donna e nessuno Sa che madre fosse 
Ma prima del fattaccio mi pareva fosse una buona donna come tante ... E il ruolo
Di
Mamma resta quello.. Non mi
Sembra lo abbia abbandonati


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci sono madri molto peggiori, certo. Questa donna, però, quale che sia il metro di giudizio che si vuole applicare, non è una buona madre, perchè ha più volte coinvolto i figli nel suo tradimento del marito (involontariamente, ma in seguito a una negligenza grave delle più elementari accortezze: sia facendosi sorprendere, sia rendendo inevitabile una sua confessione ai figli) e a quanto sappiamo, non ha poi fatto nulla per riavvicinarsi a loro.
> Quanto precede non è un giudizio morale, perchè per dare un giudizio morale fondato bisognerebbe conoscere molto a fondo la persona e la situazione interiore ed esteriore in cui agisce, e qui non ne sappiamo nulla. E' però un giudizio di fatto: comportarsi così=essere una cattiva madre, cioè compromettere forse irreparabilmente il legame con i figli. Questo è un danno psichico molto grave che ella infligge a se stessa e ai figli, e in merito al quale è impossibile invocare a scusante l'ignoranza, perchè chiunque non sia psicotico sa benissimo che facendo queste cose è molto probabile si ottenga questo risultato, come non c'è bisogno di aver frequentato un apposito corso di guida sicura per sapere che viaggiando a 200 kmh su strada stretta e piena di curve è molto probabile provocare un incidente.
> Quanto ai sentimenti di @_leroluni_ per la moglie, l'unica cosa che sappiamo da quanto ci ha raccontato è che ha con lei un forte legame erotico (che come tale prescinde dai ruoli di marito e padre, moglie e madre) e che era molto orgoglioso di lei come moglie e madre e della loro famiglia. I sentimenti negativi - odio, desiderio di vendetta, sgomento, etc. - sono puramente reattivi, in un certo senso inevitabili come il dolore fisico quando si venga feriti. Non possono trasformarsi in altro perchè dopo gli eventi i rapporti cessano brutalmente, e quindi la reazione emotiva si attenua d'intensità ma non muta di natura. Non si trasforma neanche in indifferenza per lo stesso motivo, perchè il colpo resta inspiegato e inspiegabile, gli accadimenti non vengono rielaborati, il lutto non può cessare. Per fare un'analogia, è come quando un genitore perde un figlio senza poter sapere che fine ha fatto. Il figlio sparisce, passano gli anni, l'ipotesi che sia morto diventa sempre più probabile ma non può mai essere confermata dal ritrovamento del corpo, e il genitore resta staffato al momento traumatico dell'agnizione, che perde l'incandescenza dei primissimi tempi ma si ripresenta sostanzialmente sempre eguale.
> Terra terra: risulta impossibile, al marito e ai figli, farsene una ragione e dare un senso a questo aspetto, così decisivo, della loro vita. Verrà dunque spontaneo, nell'affannosa ricerca di senso, attribuire alla moglie alla madre dei caratteri addirittura non umani di perfidia o anaffettività, che molto probabilmente sono solo frutto di immaginazione, ma sono anch'essi inevitabilmente pensati e sentiti, perchè accettare la mancanza di senso tout court è estremamente difficile in tutti i campi, impossibile in un ambito che per i figli coincide con l'identità più profonda ("chi sono io?") e per il marito con tutta la sua vita adulta.


Penso che a molti sfugga il cuore di quello che hai scritto.
La "colpa" della madre è stata di non essere stata madre nel momento in cui avrebbe dovuto esserlo. 
Ha praticamente voluto essere donna sessuata rispetto a loro e quella donna ha contratto con loro e non con il marito un patto che poi ha rotto quando è stata sorpresa.

Ora penso che i figli potrebbero ripristinare il ruolo di madre, ma dovrebbe essere lei a creare le condizioni.

Tutto questo però non c'entra con i rapporti tra loro due.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci sono madri molto peggiori, certo. Questa donna, però, quale che sia il metro di giudizio che si vuole applicare, non è una buona madre, perchè ha più volte coinvolto i figli nel suo tradimento del marito (involontariamente, ma in seguito a una negligenza grave delle più elementari accortezze: sia facendosi sorprendere, sia rendendo inevitabile una sua confessione ai figli) e a quanto sappiamo, non ha poi fatto nulla per riavvicinarsi a loro.
> Quanto precede non è un giudizio morale, perchè per dare un giudizio morale fondato bisognerebbe conoscere molto a fondo la persona e la situazione interiore ed esteriore in cui agisce, e qui non ne sappiamo nulla. E' però un giudizio di fatto: comportarsi così=essere una cattiva madre, cioè compromettere forse irreparabilmente il legame con i figli. Questo è un danno psichico molto grave che ella infligge a se stessa e ai figli, e in merito al quale è impossibile invocare a scusante l'ignoranza, perchè chiunque non sia psicotico sa benissimo che facendo queste cose è molto probabile si ottenga questo risultato, come non c'è bisogno di aver frequentato un apposito corso di guida sicura per sapere che viaggiando a 200 kmh su strada stretta e piena di curve è molto probabile provocare un incidente.
> Quanto ai sentimenti di [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] per la moglie, l'unica cosa che sappiamo da quanto ci ha raccontato è che ha con lei un forte legame erotico (che come tale prescinde dai ruoli di marito e padre, moglie e madre) e che era molto orgoglioso di lei come moglie e madre e della loro famiglia. I sentimenti negativi - odio, desiderio di vendetta, sgomento, etc. - sono puramente reattivi, in un certo senso inevitabili come il dolore fisico quando si venga feriti. Non possono trasformarsi in altro perchè dopo gli eventi i rapporti cessano brutalmente, e quindi la reazione emotiva si attenua d'intensità ma non muta di natura. Non si trasforma neanche in indifferenza per lo stesso motivo, perchè il colpo resta inspiegato e inspiegabile, gli accadimenti non vengono rielaborati, il lutto non può cessare. Per fare un'analogia, è come quando un genitore perde un figlio senza poter sapere che fine ha fatto. Il figlio sparisce, passano gli anni, l'ipotesi che sia morto diventa sempre più probabile ma non può mai essere confermata dal ritrovamento del corpo, e il genitore resta staffato al momento traumatico dell'agnizione, che perde l'incandescenza dei primissimi tempi ma si ripresenta sostanzialmente sempre eguale.
> Terra terra: risulta impossibile, al marito e ai figli, farsene una ragione e dare un senso a questo aspetto, così decisivo, della loro vita. Verrà dunque spontaneo, nell'affannosa ricerca di senso, attribuire alla moglie alla madre dei caratteri addirittura non umani di perfidia o anaffettività, che molto probabilmente sono solo frutto di immaginazione, ma sono anch'essi inevitabilmente pensati e sentiti, perchè accettare la mancanza di senso tout court è estremamente difficile in tutti i campi, impossibile in un ambito che per i figli coincide con l'identità più profonda ("chi sono io?") e per il marito con tutta la sua vita adulta.


Mah. Sulla seconda parte del tuo discorso: non trovo tante analogie con il caso di un figlio scomparso. Questo perché lei è venuta certamente meno al suo ruolo di moglie, e se vogliamo anche a quello di madre. Una volta. O settantadue volte. Per il resto da quel che sappiamo c'è stata, e per i figli c'è. Magari trova difficoltà a spiegare il perché del suo andare a duecento allora in una strada di curve, come la chiami tu. Ma il perché e' alla evidenza di tutti. Aveva un altro uomo. E' stata imprudente, occhei. Ha tradito marito e figli, occhei anche per questo. Ma non capisco il resto. Da come la dici tu, sembrerebbe che non ci sia soluzione ne' per l'odio di lui, ne' per l'incapacità di comprendere dei figli. Se così fosse lui sarebbe destinato a passare il resto della propria vita con questo tarlo, e loro ad ignorare la madre. Salvo quello che tu chiami un affievolirsi di questi sentimenti per effetto del tempo. Senza alcuna possibilità di elaborazione, ne' da parte dell'uno ne' da parte degli altri. Per come la penso invece vedo patologico questo stato dei fatti. Il tempo aiuta ad elaborare, ma se non ci poniamo nell'ottica di capire che a volte si sbaglia e punto, che il perché e' da cercarsi esclusivamente in un gesto egoista che è stato compiuto, ma che non cancella l'esistenza di questa donna, non elaboriamo semplicemente una sorta di lutto. Continuiamo al contrario ad uccidere una persona che è viva. Non una scomparsa. Ed è questo il senso per cui dico che non mi piace l'ottica del colpo di spugna su tutto il resto. Non parliamo di ricordi, ma di una persona viva. Che a mio parere non va considerata come morta. E' morto probabilmente un modello. Però forse a distanza di sette anni mi domando che senso abbia distruggere la persona che ne e' rimasta per il fatto che non abbia avuto spiegazioni conformi a quel modello. Credo che se così dovesse funzionare molti figli smetterebbero di avere genitori. Ma anche genitori smetterebbero di avere figli.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

Il problema è che questa donna, a quanto ci viene detto, non tenta di ristabilire un rapporto con i figli. Che sia difficile nessun dubbio, ma è necessario se non si vuole danneggiare il legame. Lo stesso a quanto pare e avvenuto con il marito. L ultimo tentativo e stato identico al primo, cioè per via erotica senza che ne seguisse un vero dialogo. Nel caso del marito però il danno è meno grave, perché si tratta di un legame volontario tra adulti.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa donna, a quanto ci viene detto, non tenta di ristabilire un rapporto con i figli. Che sia difficile nessun dubbio, ma è necessario se non si vuole danneggiare il legame. Lo stesso a quanto pare e avvenuto con il marito. L ultimo tentativo e stato identico al primo, cioè per via erotica senza che ne seguisse un vero dialogo. Nel caso del marito però il danno è meno grave, perché si tratta di un legame volontario tra adulti.


La via erotica mi sa che l'ha scelta lui. A me sembra che lei abbia tentato un avvicinamento e lui abbia pensato di usare il sesso per avere la meglio su di lui. Una vendetta triste.
Io madre posso anche tentare di recuparare il mio rapporto con u miei figli tu padre dovresti aiutarmi in questo perché sono anche i tuoi figli e sai che la cosa giusta è che abbiano un rapporto anche con la madre
Io ci vedo invece una certa soddisfazione nel padre per avere i figli dalla sua parte 
Per questo poteva e doveva secondo me fare di più


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Sulla seconda parte del tuo discorso: non trovo tante analogie con il caso di un figlio scomparso. Questo perché lei è venuta certamente meno al suo ruolo di moglie, e se vogliamo anche a quello di madre. Una volta. O settantadue volte. Per il resto da quel che sappiamo c'è stata, e per i figli c'è. Magari trova difficoltà a spiegare il perché del suo andare a duecento allora in una strada di curve, come la chiami tu. Ma il perché e' alla evidenza di tutti. Aveva un altro uomo. E' stata imprudente, occhei. Ha tradito marito e figli, occhei anche per questo. Ma non capisco il resto. Da come la dici tu, sembrerebbe che non ci sia soluzione ne' per l'odio di lui, ne' per l'incapacità di comprendere dei figli. Se così fosse lui sarebbe destinato a passare il resto della propria vita con questo tarlo, e loro ad ignorare la madre. Salvo quello che tu chiami un affievolirsi di questi sentimenti per effetto del tempo. Senza alcuna possibilità di elaborazione, ne' da parte dell'uno ne' da parte degli altri. Per come la penso invece vedo patologico questo stato dei fatti. Il tempo aiuta ad elaborare, ma se non ci poniamo nell'ottica di capire che a volte si sbaglia e punto, che il perché e' da cercarsi esclusivamente in un gesto egoista che è stato compiuto, ma che non cancella l'esistenza di questa donna, non elaboriamo semplicemente una sorta di lutto. Continuiamo al contrario ad uccidere una persona che è viva. Non una scomparsa. Ed è questo il senso per cui dico che non mi piace l'ottica del colpo di spugna su tutto il resto. Non parliamo di ricordi, ma di una persona viva. Che a mio parere non va considerata come morta. E' morto probabilmente un modello. Però forse a distanza di sette anni mi domando che senso abbia distruggere la persona che ne e' rimasta per il fatto che non abbia avuto spiegazioni conformi a quel modello. Credo che se così dovesse funzionare molti figli smetterebbero di avere genitori. Ma anche genitori smetterebbero di avere figli.


Certo che e patologico. Ma il modo di spiegarsi e comunicare il suo affetto ai figli anzitutto lo deve trovare lei, e se non lo trova le sue azioni restano inspiegabili, per i figli. L unica cosa che possono dirsi e che la madre è una stupida, una perfida, e siccome queste qualificazioni non corrispondono a quel che sapevano prima di lei, ne concluderanno che lei è sempre stata una impostura vivente, e che nessuno dei suoi gesti e pensieri e mai stato sincero. Ingiusto? Certo che e ingiusto, ma prova a metterti nei panni dei figli e dimmi un po' come ti spieghi il comportamento della madre. Per il marito è doloroso ma più semplice. Per i figli e impossibile non essere ingiusti se la madre non riesce a riavvicinarsi e a testimoniar loro che li ama, per quanto la rifiutino.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa donna, a quanto ci viene detto, non tenta di ristabilire un rapporto con i figli. Che sia difficile nessun dubbio, ma è necessario se non si vuole danneggiare il legame. Lo stesso a quanto pare e avvenuto con il marito. L ultimo tentativo e stato identico al primo, cioè per via erotica senza che ne seguisse un vero dialogo. Nel caso del marito però il danno è meno grave, perché si tratta di un legame volontario tra adulti.


Non so dirti perché, ma io vedo molto, nel tentativo  (sbagliato) di riavvicinare lui, la voglia di riavvicinarsi ai figli. Si, il modo e' sbagliato, dovrebbe andare da loro, mica da lui. Però ho come l'impressione, che tale e' ad ogni prova di smentita, che davvero il loro perdono non possa prescindere quanto meno da una  "tregua" da parte del padre. Dinamica sbagliata, non lo discuto. Che se poi così fosse meriterebbe una discussione ben più ampia su come venissero percepiti i ruoli all'interno della famiglia prima del fatto che ne ha determinato la rottura.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La via erotica mi sa che l'ha scelta lui. A me sembra che lei abbia tentato un avvicinamento e lui abbia pensato di usare il sesso per avere la meglio su di lui. Una vendetta triste.
> Io madre posso anche tentare di recuperare il mio rapporto con u miei figli tu padre dovresti aiutarmi in questo perché sono anche i tuoi figli e sai che la cosa giusta è che abbiano un rapporto anche con la madre
> Io ci vedo invece una certa soddisfazione nel padre per avere i figli dalla sua parte
> Per questo poteva e doveva secondo me fare di più


Chi abbia avuto per primo l idea di andare a letto insieme non lo so, ma direi che due sessantenni che si conoscono da una vita sono responsabili al 50 per cento. Se l intento del marito era vendicarsi, non è stata una buona idea. Non è stata una buona idea neanche andare a letto, se vogliamo, perché con un vissuto così difficile il rapporto non poteva che portarlo in superficie. Poi, tutti possono sempre fare di più e meglio.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché, ma io vedo molto, nel tentativo  (sbagliato) di riavvicinare lui, la voglia di riavvicinarsi ai figli. Si, il modo e' sbagliato, dovrebbe andare da loro, mica da lui. Però ho come l'impressione, che tale e' ad ogni prova di smentita, che davvero il loro perdono non possa prescindere quanto meno da una  "tregua" da parte del padre. Dinamica sbagliata, non lo discuto. Che se poi così fosse meriterebbe una discussione ben più ampia su come venissero percepiti i ruoli all'interno della famiglia prima del fatto che ne ha determinato la rottura.


Possibilissimo. Tieni presente però che noi dei rapporti interni alla famiglia e in generale di questa donna non sappiamo niente perché suo marito non ci capisce più niente, e anzi proprio nella speranza di capirci qualcosa ha accettato di rivederla.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Aprile 2017)

Aggiungo una cosa per chiarire. Il rapporto con il marito e il rapporto con i figli sono due cose essenzialmente diverse, se considerate dal punto di vista del marito e dei figli.
Il marito tradito in modo inspiegabile si potrà dire "Mi sono lasciato ingannare, sono uno sciocco, le mie speranze di felicità sono sempre state vane, etc." I figli traditi in modo inspiegabile si diranno "Io SONO tradito E traditore, io non riesco a capire mia madre e come lei NON VOGLIO FAR CAPIRE ME STESSO, mia madre non mi ha mai davvero amato e IO NON HO MAI DAVVERO AMATO LEI, etc." 
Perchè i figli si portano dentro i genitori in un modo nel quale nessun coniuge si porterà mai dentro l'altro coniuge. I genitori sono la spiegazione e giustificazione di base per l'esistenza stessa dei figli. "Chi sono io? Perchè esisto?" La prima ed essenziale risposta è "Perchè esistono e mi hanno voluto mia madre e mio padre". Se una persona non può darsi con semplicità questa risposta, passa la vita a cercarne un'altra che stia in piedi altrettanto bene, e di solito non la trova.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Usami pure
> 
> A sua discolpa non era un night ma una discoteca
> 
> ...


Grazie 

E spero fosse chiaro che non vi era alcun intento di giudicare tuo marito nel suo ruolo di padre, che sicuramente ha svolto e svolgerà ottimamente


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non so dirti perché, ma io vedo molto, nel tentativo  (sbagliato) di riavvicinare lui, la voglia di riavvicinarsi ai figli. Si, il modo e' sbagliato, dovrebbe andare da loro, mica da lui. Però ho come l'impressione, che tale e' ad ogni prova di smentita, che davvero il loro perdono non possa prescindere quanto meno da una  "tregua" da parte del padre. Dinamica sbagliata, non lo discuto. Che se poi così fosse meriterebbe una discussione ben più ampia su come venissero percepiti i ruoli all'interno della famiglia prima del fatto che ne ha determinato la rottura.


Concordo
Non so se è il modo sbagliato. Ma senza passare da lui non arriverà mai a loro
Lui è l'ago della bilancia  e io al suo posto nel tempo mi pentirei di aver contribuito all'allontanamento tra madre e figli
Io al suo posto vorrei essere sicuro di aver fatto il possibile e poi lascerei il lavoro a lei


----------



## trilobita (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo
> Non so se è il modo sbagliato. Ma senza passare da lui non arriverà mai a loro
> Lui è l'ago della bilancia  e io al suo posto nel tempo mi pentirei di aver contribuito all'allontanamento tra madre e figli
> Io al suo posto vorrei essere sicuro di aver fatto il possibile e poi lascerei il lavoro a lei


Credo i figli apprezzerebbero di più un confronto faccia a faccia con lei,piuttosto che vacanzine col padre con lo scopo di arrivare a loro tramite sua intercessione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo i figli apprezzerebbero di più un confronto faccia a faccia con lei,piuttosto che vacanzine col padre con lo scopo di arrivare a loro tramite sua intercessione.


I figli mi sembra che non vogliano parlarle 
Ho capito male?


----------



## trilobita (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I figli mi sembra che non vogliano parlarle
> Ho capito male?


Non so,l'attuale situazione tra lei ed i figli non è chiara,ma se a suo tempo ha coinvolto i figli per avere una possibilità con il marito ed ora coinvolge il marito per avere una possibilità con i figli,per me sbaglia


----------



## Fairman (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La via erotica mi sa che l'ha scelta lui. A me sembra che lei abbia tentato un avvicinamento e lui abbia pensato di usare il sesso per avere la meglio su di lui. Una vendetta triste.
> Io madre posso anche tentare di recuparare il mio rapporto con u miei figli tu padre dovresti aiutarmi in questo perché sono anche i tuoi figli e sai che la cosa giusta è che abbiano un rapporto anche con la madre
> Io ci vedo invece una certa soddisfazione nel padre per avere i figli dalla sua parte
> Per questo poteva e doveva secondo me fare di più


I miei figli, lo scrivo a te ma spero tutti coloro che ne hanno scritto leggano, sono stati cresciuti, da entrambi, facedo leva sulla loro capacità di analisi delle situazioni,senza condizionamenti e nell'ottica di capire il bene, il male e crearsi  un'idea in autonomia.
 Sono stati certo indirizzati,  diciamo fino alla tarda adolescenza,  poi li  abbiamo sempre seguiti, ma senza interferire nelle loro scelte.

 Io non ha mai portato i figli dalla mia parte e mi dispiace che tu lo  pensi.
 Io certo non mi opporrò e non l'ho mai fatto, a che possano migliorare i  rapporti tra madre e figli.
 Non ho dimenticato che è stata con me 33 anni e loro non hanno certo dimenticato che è  la loro  madre, ma al di là del fatto che il tradimento è una cosa solo tra lei e me, loro vivono all'interno di una famiglia in cui sono stati tirati dentro ai problemi di coppia da uno della coppia.
 La neutralità iniziale è poi virata non a sostenere il padre, non ne avevo bisogno, ma a provare schifo per la madre. Ma non farò da intermediario, , gli attori di questa storia sono belli grandi si gestiscano i rapporti fra loro.

 E' vero, andare a letto insieme non è stata una bell'idea, ma non è il frutto di premeditazione. E' nata lì. 
Avevo preso due singole di proposito, ma lei   è venuta nella mia stanza; io provo ancora un'attrazione fortissima per lei e non sono riuscito a resistere. 
Dopo questa prima volta bellissima, mi è montata dentro una rabbia che non sò descrivere. Ho pensato che quell'amore appena scambiato era ciò che poteva accadere  in  questi anni e che non c'è stato, e a tutte le cose che ci siamo persi. 
Dopo quella prima volta l'ho rifatto odiandola, per quello che mi aveva tolto, per quello che aveva dato ad un'altro e che era mio, non per diritto di possesso o per firme su contratti, ma perche ci eravamo scelti. 
Si l'ho usata, perche ho fatto l'amore ma solo con il suo corpo e non con la sua testa, sono stato meschino ma verso me stesso. A tranquillizzare chi legge l'odio non è certo stata violenza fisica,  forse un eccesso di foga di cui però anche lei ha beneficitato.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> I miei figli, lo scrivo a te ma spero tutti coloro che ne hanno scritto leggano, sono stati cresciuti, da entrambi, facedo leva sulla loro capacità di analisi delle situazioni,senza condizionamenti e nell'ottica di capire il bene, il male e crearsi  un'idea in autonomia.
> Sono stati certo indirizzati,  diciamo fino alla tarda adolescenza,  poi li  abbiamo sempre seguiti, ma senza interferire nelle loro scelte.
> 
> Io non ha mai portato i figli dalla mia parte e mi dispiace che tu lo  pensi.
> ...


Il dubbio della  violenza fisica non mi aveva sfiorato
Riguardo ai tuoi figli io non penso che te li sei portati dalla tua parte ma che non hai fatto abbastanza per non dire nulla per aiutare lei a ricostruire il rapporto
Per dirla semplice io sarei incazzatissima  se i miei figli prendessero posizione contro mio marito per qualcosa che lui ha fatto contro di me 
Tua moglie non è stata scaltra e brava a tutelarmi questo è sicuro ma tu non hai nemmeno provato a spiegare loro che nonostante quell'errore nulla cambia nel suo essere madre. E io insisterei ogni giorno su questo. Perché da padre dovresti sperare che i tuoi figli tornino ad avere un rapporto sereno con la loro madre
Poi sul tuo rapporto con lei devi lavorarci tu 
A me sembra che ti ostini ad odiarla quando invece non è così


----------



## Piperita (17 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ci sono madri molto peggiori, certo. Questa donna, però, quale che sia il metro di giudizio che si vuole applicare, non è una buona madre, perchè ha più volte coinvolto i figli nel suo tradimento del marito (involontariamente, ma in seguito a una negligenza grave delle più elementari accortezze: sia facendosi sorprendere, sia rendendo inevitabile una sua confessione ai figli) e a quanto sappiamo, non ha poi fatto nulla per riavvicinarsi a loro.
> Quanto precede non è un giudizio morale, perchè per dare un giudizio morale fondato bisognerebbe conoscere molto a fondo la persona e la situazione interiore ed esteriore in cui agisce, e qui non ne sappiamo nulla. E' però un giudizio di fatto: comportarsi così=essere una cattiva madre, cioè compromettere forse irreparabilmente il legame con i figli. Questo è un danno psichico molto grave che ella infligge a se stessa e ai figli, e in merito al quale è impossibile invocare a scusante l'ignoranza, perchè chiunque non sia psicotico sa benissimo che facendo queste cose è molto probabile si ottenga questo risultato, come non c'è bisogno di aver frequentato un apposito corso di guida sicura per sapere che viaggiando a 200 kmh su strada stretta e piena di curve è molto probabile provocare un incidente.
> Quanto ai sentimenti di @_leroluni_ per la moglie, l'unica cosa che sappiamo da quanto ci ha raccontato è che ha con lei un forte legame erotico (che come tale prescinde dai ruoli di marito e padre, moglie e madre) e che era molto orgoglioso di lei come moglie e madre e della loro famiglia. I sentimenti negativi - odio, desiderio di vendetta, sgomento, etc. - sono puramente reattivi, in un certo senso inevitabili come il dolore fisico quando si venga feriti. Non possono trasformarsi in altro perchè dopo gli eventi i rapporti cessano brutalmente, e quindi la reazione emotiva si attenua d'intensità ma non muta di natura. Non si trasforma neanche in indifferenza per lo stesso motivo, perchè il colpo resta inspiegato e inspiegabile, gli accadimenti non vengono rielaborati, il lutto non può cessare. Per fare un'analogia, è come quando un genitore perde un figlio senza poter sapere che fine ha fatto. Il figlio sparisce, passano gli anni, l'ipotesi che sia morto diventa sempre più probabile ma non può mai essere confermata dal ritrovamento del corpo, e il genitore resta staffato al momento traumatico dell'agnizione, che perde l'incandescenza dei primissimi tempi ma si ripresenta sostanzialmente sempre eguale.
> Terra terra: risulta impossibile, al marito e ai figli, farsene una ragione e dare un senso a questo aspetto, così decisivo, della loro vita. Verrà dunque spontaneo, nell'affannosa ricerca di senso, attribuire alla moglie alla madre dei caratteri addirittura non umani di perfidia o anaffettività, che molto probabilmente sono solo frutto di immaginazione, ma sono anch'essi inevitabilmente pensati e sentiti, perchè accettare la mancanza di senso tout court è estremamente difficile in tutti i campi, impossibile in un ambito che per i figli coincide con l'identità più profonda ("chi sono io?") e per il marito con tutta la sua vita adulta.


Fammi capire...ha potuto fare tutte le meraviglie possibili per i figli ma non è una buona madre solo perché si è innamorata di un tizio ed è stata leggera facendosi scoprire? Non ha ucciso nessuno, era solo innamorata e l'innamoramento spesso fa fare cose stupide. Sta poverina è stata dipinta come una megera...mah
E poi danno psichico ...psicosi...mah...mai stato innamorato follemente? pare di no


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Come ha spiegato in modo esauriente twinpeacks lei non è stata una buona compagna e neppure una buona madre . Tu stanne fuori limitati a non esternare giudizi negativi su di lei . Voglio però andare oltre la vicenda di leroluni e affermo con convinzione che chi mette a repentaglio la serenità di una famiglia non è un buon genitore , specialmente con figli piccoli a casa . Se provi attrazione o sentimenti per una altra persona , prima di esserne coinvolto in modo profondo te ne allontani . Ti sacrifichi per i figli : il bene e L amore assoluto . Il sacrificio ti dovrebbe essere compensato dalla consapevolezza che in quel momento prima di essere uomo o donna sei genitore . Nel momento che per tuo egoismo rincorri farfalle nello stomaco varie metti i tuoi istinti prima di loro . È egoismo allo stato puro , altro che scindere le due cose : sei egoista ed irresponsabile .


----------



## Piperita (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come ha spiegato in modo esauriente twinpeacks lei non è stata una buona compagna e neppure una buona madre . Tu stanne fuori limitati a non esternare giudizi negativi su di lei . Voglio però andare oltre la vicenda di leroluni e affermo con convinzione che chi mette a repentaglio la serenità di una famiglia non è un buon genitore , specialmente con figli piccoli a casa . Se provi attrazione o sentimenti per una altra persona , prima di esserne coinvolto in modo profondo te ne allontani . Ti sacrifichi per i figli : il bene e L amore assoluto . Il sacrificio ti dovrebbe essere compensato dalla consapevolezza che in quel momento prima di essere uomo o donna sei genitore . Nel momento che per tuo egoismo rincorri farfalle nello stomaco varie metti i tuoi istinti prima di loro . È egoismo allo stato puro , altro che scindere le due cose : sei egoista ed irresponsabile .


Intanto non esterno assolutamente giudizi negativi su di lei.
Poi non esisterebbero amanti se tutti ci sacrificassimo per i figli.
Se esistono è perché non a tutti piace sacrificarsi per i figli, magari lo si fa quando sono piccoli ma quando raggiungono una certa età si comincia a pensare nuovamente a se stessi.


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Intanto non esterno assolutamente giudizi negativi su di lei.
> Poi non esisterebbero amanti se tutti ci sacrificassimo per i figli.
> Se esistono è perché non a tutti piace sacrificarsi per i figli, magari lo si fa quando sono piccoli ma quando raggiungono una certa età si comincia a pensare nuovamente a se stessi.


E allora se lo fanno in tanti non è egoismo ugualmente ? Riguardo a leroluni i figli sono grandi , lei ha fatto le sue scelte ( tradire , coinvolgere i figli adulti che sanno giudicare , tradire mentre diceva che voleva ricostruire , tornare  immediatamente dall amante ) . Ha fatto tutto lei . L unica cosa che non ha fatto è L essere scaricata . Ma se L amante non L avesse scaricata dove sarebbe ora ? Sarebbe così affranta ? Lui ha sbagliato con la vacanza , quando lei gliel ha proposta doveva dirle di andare dall altro . Lui deve voltare pagina e disinteressarsi di lei nel modo più assoluto . Lei è fuori dalla sua vita e basta .


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Fammi capire...ha potuto fare tutte le meraviglie possibili per i figli ma non è una buona madre solo perché si è innamorata di un tizio ed è stata leggera facendosi scoprire? Non ha ucciso nessuno, era solo innamorata e l'innamoramento spesso fa fare cose stupide. Sta poverina è stata dipinta come una megera...mah
> E poi danno psichico ...psicosi...mah...mai stato innamorato follemente? pare di no


Il tu nel mio post precedente era rivolto a leroluni mica a te


----------



## ipazia (17 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Parleremo domani, ma oggi non mi sento in sintonia con questa festa.
> 
> *La visione che ho avuto e che ho di lei non potrà cambiare mai*, il tradimento è una prova provata  di non amore, ma non è solo il tradimento fisico,  sono tutte le bugie e i silenzi di questi anni.
> 
> ...





leroluni ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di fare chiarezza, quella c'è l'ho da un pò.
> Voglio solo sentire dalla sua voce tutto ciò che non ha mai detto, le sensazioni sono venute dopo, a riprova del fatto che il sesso senza il resto è sesso, non è fare l'amore, ne è l'amore.
> E poi dopo tanti anni che non stavo con lei, mi andava tanto e l'ho usata, come lei ha usato me.
> Si, si può scopare casualmente *anche con chi odi* se pensi solo al suo corpo.





leroluni ha detto:


> I miei figli, lo scrivo a te ma spero tutti coloro che ne hanno scritto leggano, sono stati cresciuti, da entrambi, facedo leva sulla loro capacità di analisi delle situazioni,senza condizionamenti e nell'ottica di capire il bene, il male e crearsi  un'idea in autonomia.
> Sono stati certo indirizzati,  diciamo fino alla tarda adolescenza,  poi li  abbiamo sempre seguiti, ma senza interferire nelle loro scelte.
> 
> Io non ha mai portato i figli dalla mia parte e mi dispiace che tu lo  pensi.
> ...


Fossi in te io mi rileggerei...

...non tanto per chi legge, ma per guardare chi scrive...


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il dubbio della  violenza fisica non mi aveva sfiorato
> Riguardo ai tuoi figli io non penso che te li sei portati dalla tua parte ma che non hai fatto abbastanza per non dire nulla per aiutare lei a ricostruire il rapporto
> Per dirla semplice io sarei incazzatissima  se i miei figli prendessero posizione contro mio marito per qualcosa che lui ha fatto contro di me
> Tua moglie non è stata scaltra e brava a tutelarmi questo è sicuro ma tu non hai nemmeno provato a spiegare loro che nonostante quell'errore nulla cambia nel suo essere madre. E io insisterei ogni giorno su questo. Perché da padre dovresti sperare che i tuoi figli tornino ad avere un rapporto sereno con la loro madre
> ...


L ltima frase di farfalla mi trova d accordo: basta con rancori e odio . Lei è uscita dalla tua vita 7 anni fa , per te non esiste più . Non è più la donna di prima del tradimento e neppure quella che ti tradiva . In 7 anni si cambia : tu questa donna non la conosci è una estranea .


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come ha spiegato in modo esauriente twinpeacks lei non è stata una buona compagna e neppure una buona madre . Tu stanne fuori limitati a non esternare giudizi negativi su di lei . Voglio però andare oltre la vicenda di leroluni e affermo con convinzione che chi mette a repentaglio la serenità di una famiglia non è un buon genitore , specialmente con figli piccoli a casa . Se provi attrazione o sentimenti per una altra persona , prima di esserne coinvolto in modo profondo te ne allontani . Ti sacrifichi per i figli : il bene e L amore assoluto . Il sacrificio ti dovrebbe essere compensato dalla consapevolezza che in quel momento prima di essere uomo o donna sei genitore . Nel momento che per tuo egoismo rincorri farfalle nello stomaco varie metti i tuoi istinti prima di loro . È egoismo allo stato puro , altro che scindere le due cose : sei egoista ed irresponsabile .


Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come ha spiegato in modo esauriente twinpeacks lei non è stata una buona compagna e neppure una buona madre . Tu stanne fuori limitati a non esternare giudizi negativi su di lei . Voglio però andare oltre la vicenda di leroluni e affermo con convinzione che chi mette a repentaglio la serenità di una famiglia non è un buon genitore , specialmente con figli piccoli a casa . Se provi attrazione o sentimenti per una altra persona , prima di esserne coinvolto in modo profondo te ne allontani . Ti sacrifichi per i figli : il bene e L amore assoluto . Il sacrificio ti dovrebbe essere compensato dalla consapevolezza che in quel momento prima di essere uomo o donna sei genitore . Nel momento che per tuo egoismo rincorri farfalle nello stomaco varie metti i tuoi istinti prima di loro . È egoismo allo stato puro , altro che scindere le due cose : sei egoista ed irresponsabile .


Che serie di cazzate che hai scritto scusami 
Quindi anche  tua moglie e ' già belle che andata a questo punto .

Userai ben lo stesso metro di giudizio quindi è  unadonna che non è una buona madre ...peggio di così
Lasciala

Leggo cose che sembrano la caccia Alle streghe ..nel 2017 però 

E comunque no sacrificarsi non fa di una donna una madre  migliore 
Lo è invece una donna serena soddisfatta 
Probabilmente non era così completa sta donna perché essere genitore non esclude essere una persona 

Ps: giusto   ieri parlavo con un 'amica psicologa di qsta cosa di annullarsi X i FILGI 
Una grande cazzata un retaggio spesso italiano ... Che non comporta certo avere figli migliori e più equilibrati  di altri ..anzi siamo il
Paese Dei mammoni 

Franco scusami ma ti facevo diverso in queste righe ho letto tante assurdità .. Capisco la tua rabbia ma davvero pensi che tua moglie non sia stata e non sia una buona mamma ?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Lostris ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...


Queste si che sarebbero soddisfazioni..


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...


Non sto parlando di coppia . Logico che nessuno vorrebbe qualcuno così . Parlo di ruolo genitoriale .


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Queste si che sarebbero soddisfazioni..


Tu dall alto della tua saggezza e bontà capisci sempre quello che vuoi capire . Parlo di ruolo non di coppia


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Che serie di cazzate che hai scritto scusami
> Quindi anche  tua moglie e ' già belle che andata a questo punto .
> 
> Userai ben lo stesso metro di giudizio quindi è  unadonna che non è una buona madre ...peggio di così
> ...


Mi spiace di averti deluso . Ma non ti devo dimostrare nulla . Avrò scritto cavolate ,  ma ho letto un po' di tuoi 3D e ti assicuro che sei imbattibile !


----------



## stany (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Come ha spiegato in modo esauriente twinpeacks lei non è stata una buona compagna e neppure una buona madre . Tu stanne fuori limitati a non esternare giudizi negativi su di lei . Voglio però andare oltre la vicenda di leroluni e affermo con convinzione che chi mette a repentaglio la serenità di una famiglia non è un buon genitore , specialmente con figli piccoli a casa . Se provi attrazione o sentimenti per una altra persona , prima di esserne coinvolto in modo profondo te ne allontani . Ti sacrifichi per i figli : il bene e L amore assoluto . Il sacrificio ti dovrebbe essere compensato dalla consapevolezza che in quel momento prima di essere uomo o donna sei genitore . Nel momento che per tuo egoismo rincorri farfalle nello stomaco varie metti i tuoi istinti prima di loro . È egoismo allo stato puro , altro che scindere le due cose : sei egoista ed irresponsabile .


Quoto,anche se ogni storia è diversa. Tutti vorremmo capire il perché,le motivazioni....il solo amore basta per mettere tutto a rischio? Matrimonio figli.....Questa è la domanda che ,se non sviscerata e non riceve risposte sincere difficilmente verrà archiviata,come dimostra questa vicenda. Poi ciascun tradito  si darà le riposte che crede possano giustificare lo sgarbo ricevuto; ma se chi lo sgarbo l'ha fatto non è in grado di mettersi in discussione per primo in modo incondizionato,sincero e  convincente  quale che fosse la motivazione,allora il non risolto non permetterà di ricreare le condizioni necessarie per ricostituire la coppia.


----------



## stany (17 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...[/
> 
> Questo è vero,ma occhio non vede..


----------



## francoff (17 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lostris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...[/
> ...


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di coppia . Logico che nessuno vorrebbe qualcuno così . Parlo di ruolo genitoriale .


Non puoi comodamente scindere le due dimensioni. Il tuo discorso io l'ho capito, guardi in prospettiva genitoriale ma, dove ci sono due genitori, c'è anche (non sempre, ma generalizziamo) una coppia. 
E per ogni un _buon_ genitore che si sacrifica per i figli, c'è un partner che probabilmente non farebbe i salti di gioia.


----------



## trilobita (17 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quoto,anche se ogni storia è diversa. Tutti vorremmo capire il perché,le motivazioni....il solo amore basta per mettere tutto a rischio? Matrimonio figli.....Questa è la domanda che ,se non sviscerata e non riceve risposte sincere difficilmente verrà archiviata,come dimostra questa vicenda. Poi ciascun tradito  si darà le riposte che crede possano giustificare lo sgarbo ricevuto; ma se chi lo sgarbo l'ha fatto non è in grado di mettersi in discussione per primo in modo incondizionato,sincero e  convincente  quale che fosse la motivazione,allora il non risolto non permetterà di ricreare le condizioni necessarie per ricostituire la coppia.


E neppure di metterci una pietra sopra.
Leroluni è da anni che aspetta uno straccio di spiegazione,delle delucidazioni,tali da fargli superare il problema.
Sostanzialmente lui sa solo quello che è riuscito a scoprire,se ho ben capito,lei è stata evasiva,per quanto gli era possibile esserlo.
Questo,ti impedisce di mettere una pietra sopra,di iniziare a seppellire il morto.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2017)

*...*



francoff ha detto:


> Parlo di ruolo non di coppia


E con ciò?

Il tuo teorema è che un "buon genitore" (ruolo) x esser "buono" deve stare "buono" e se ha una storia con un altra persona fuori dal matrimonio  non è automaticamente più un "buon genitore"

E non sono d'accordo, dall'alto della mia saggezza, perché si può essere OTTIMI genitori pur avendo una storia extra (che non è lodevole né cosa bella, beninteso) 

E, sempre dall'alto della mia saggezza sostengo che ci sono genitori NON BUONI pur non avendo mai avuto storie extraconiugali.

Non ci incastrano una sega le 2 cose...., se non agli occhi di chi...? 

Di chi ahimè è tradito, che tende ad accoppiare, perché ci sta male, e deve trovare il brutto sporco e cattivo anche nel ruolo di genitore, cosa che è estranea.

Magari è un genitore pessimo
Ma per motivi legati al suo fare il genitore


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi spiace di averti deluso . Ma non ti devo dimostrare nulla . Avrò scritto cavolate ,  ma ho letto un po' di tuoi 3D e ti assicuro che sei imbattibile !


Ma non so cosa tu abbia letto di imbattibile se mi spieghi ti rispondo 

Non mi hai deluso credo solo che ti sua talmente incazzato da non essere più lucido 

Essere un buon genitore non c entra  nulla con cosa si fa nel letto con un amante mi dispiace 
Se stai cosi chiudila no ?
Cosa fai ancora lì ?


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con ciò?
> 
> Il tuo teorema è che un "buon genitore" (ruolo) x esser "buono" deve stare "buono" e se ha una storia con un altra persona fuori dal matrimonio  non è automaticamente più un "buon genitore"
> 
> ...


Sante parole .


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con ciò?
> 
> Il tuo teorema è che un "buon genitore" (ruolo) x esser "buono" deve stare "buono" e se ha una storia con un altra persona fuori dal matrimonio  non è automaticamente più un "buon genitore"
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Carola (17 Aprile 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fossi in te io mi rileggerei...
> 
> ...non tanto per chi legge, ma per guardare chi scrive...


Schifo odio ...che tristezza.

Ma perché riprovare una vacanza con questa donna ?
Bastava dire di no .


----------



## trilobita (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con ciò?
> 
> Il tuo teorema è che un "buon genitore" (ruolo) x esser "buono" deve stare "buono" e se ha una storia con un altra persona fuori dal matrimonio  non è automaticamente più un "buon genitore"
> 
> ...


Non quoto,ma sono estasiato


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> In questa vicenda colpisce l'enigma che ne sta all'origine, e che comprensibilmente continua a tormentare [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION]  (e immagino, anche i figli).
> L'enigma è il comportamento della moglie, le modalità inesplicabili del suo tradimento, il profilarsi di uno scarto tra la personalità diurna e notturna della moglie-madre tipo Jekyll/Hyde, e il sottotesto di estrema ostilità per il marito e i figli che suggerisce. Mi spiego meglio.
> 
> 1) La moglie tradisce per un anno il marito con un suo ex sottoposto, cioè lo tradisce e lo umilia due volte. Trascura le elementari cautele del traditore e si fa cogliere per due volte dai figli con l'amante.
> ...


Direi che hai fatto un'analisi puntuale.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


È normale , visto il vs vissuto , che carola e tu quotiate ... ci mancherebbe .


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non quoto,ma sono estasiato


Io quoto te


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il problema è che questa donna, a quanto ci viene detto, non tenta di ristabilire un rapporto con i figli. Che sia difficile nessun dubbio, ma è necessario se non si vuole danneggiare il legame. Lo stesso a quanto pare e avvenuto con il marito. L ultimo tentativo e stato identico al primo, cioè per via erotica senza che ne seguisse un vero dialogo. Nel caso del marito però il danno è meno grave, perché si tratta di un legame volontario tra adulti.


Ti quoto in ogni intervento.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È normale , visto il vs vissuto , che carola e tu quotiate ... ci mancherebbe .


Proprio perché l'ho vissuto so che madre sono stata e sono cosa rappresentano i miei figli per me
Aggiungo che forse mio marito non mi ha tradito ma devo dire che quakche grossa sofferenza me l'ha data e ha avuto comportamenti che non sarebbero approvati dai miei figli
Ma io so che padre è e qualunque cosa accada tra noi lui sarà sempre loro padre e devono solo azzardarsi  a mettere in discussione questo.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio perché l'ho vissuto so che madre sono stata e sono cosa rappresentano i miei figli per me
> Aggiungo che forse mio marito non mi ha tradito ma devo dire che quakche grossa sofferenza me l'ha data e ha avuto comportamenti che non sarebbero approvati dai miei figli
> Ma io so che padre è e qualunque cosa accada tra noi lui sarà sempre loro padre e devono solo azzardarsi  a mettere in discussione questo.


La tua storia novennale la approverebbero ? E il definirlo quando scoperta " uomo intelligente " ti fa onore ?


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere chi sarebbe felice ad avere accanto qualcuno che si sta sacrificando per i figli...


Sempre meglio che avere due genitori che si son fatti i fatti loro per tutta una vita.
Ovvero, la mia vita.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di coppia . Logico che nessuno vorrebbe qualcuno così . Parlo di ruolo genitoriale .


Esatto.


----------



## trilobita (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Proprio perché l'ho vissuto so che madre sono stata e sono cosa rappresentano i miei figli per me
> Aggiungo che forse mio marito non mi ha tradito ma devo dire che quakche grossa sofferenza me l'ha data e ha avuto comportamenti che non sarebbero approvati dai miei figli
> Ma io so che padre è e qualunque cosa accada tra noi lui sarà sempre loro padre e devono solo azzardarsi  a mettere in discussione questo.


Diciamo che anche l'accortezza di non farti beccare in camporella dai tuoi figli ha aiutato.....


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E neppure di metterci una pietra sopra.
> Leroluni è da anni che aspetta uno straccio di spiegazione,delle delucidazioni,tali da fargli superare il problema.
> Sostanzialmente lui sa solo quello che è riuscito a scoprire,se ho ben capito,lei è stata evasiva,per quanto gli era possibile esserlo.
> Questo,ti impedisce di mettere una pietra sopra,di iniziare a seppellire il morto.


Soprattutto quando il tradito non individua proprie mancanze; si sente dalla parte della ragione in tutto e per tutto.Diverso invece se vi sono stati comportamenti che hanno dato adito; in questo caso si tende a depenalizzare e ovviamente le domande non sono necessarie.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> È normale , visto il vs vissuto , che carola e tu quotiate ... ci mancherebbe .


Franco io credo di essere una buona mamma
Anche avendo tradito
E lo pensa anche il mio ex marito 
Ho cresciuto i miei figli sacrificando buona parte del mio tempo perché lavura do e con 3 ragazzini a distanza di due anni uno dall altro puoi ben immaginare da sola cosa comporti con il papà via 

Anche mio ex marito mi ha tradito 
Fisicamente sai non lo so 
Ma ha tradito le promesse che ci eravamo fatti di cura reciproca aiuto condivisione appoggio
Non per questo lo giudico male come PADTE e mai lo metterei in discussione con i figli

Entrambi li amiamo e cerchiamo di fare del nostro meglio che comporta anche non sminuirci reciprocamente 

Detto questo mi sembri davvero tanto arrabbiato e ferito e non credo potrai mai perdonarla se pensi questo delle donne che tradiscono

Credo tu dovresti chiudere e trovare la forza di andare via .Almeno X un po .

È solo un mio pensiero


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La tua storia novennale la approverebbero ? E il definirlo quando scoperta " uomo intelligente " ti fa onore ?


La mia storia è durata 2 anni e mezzo. Non cambia molto ma è per puntualizzare
Che mio marito sia un uomo intelligente è un dato di fatto e non l'ho detto dopo quell'episoduo ma da sempre tanto che non è mai stato in concorrenza con l'altro 
Non mi interessa se una cosa mi fa onore o no. Non scrivo per farmi dire che sono brava. 
Quindi puoi pensare quello che vuoi e soprattutto stavamo parlando di padri e madri e non mariti e mogli.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La tua storia novennale la approverebbero ? E il definirlo quando scoperta " uomo intelligente " ti fa onore ?


Ma Perché insisti con queste domande ?

Io ho detto a mio marito che lo stavo tradendo 
Ho confessato senza ESSERE BECCATA senza messaggi ne nulla potevo andare avanti una vita !!
Non approvo ' ma ci diede un altra possibilità 

Naufragata perché il tradimento era l ultima goccia di una serie di problemi dovuti ad altro

Quindi ?

Io capisco il ferimento dall essere stati traditi soptutto se tutto andava bene 
Stessero così le cose io chiuderei piuttosto che vendicarmi..l ho detto si tratta di una bastardata 

Ma da lasciare un traditore come compagno a giudicare male come genitore c'è ne passa....è parecchio
Si parla di genitori comunque e non di coppie


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E con ciò?
> 
> Il tuo teorema è che un "buon genitore" (ruolo) x esser "buono" deve stare "buono" e se ha una storia con un altra persona fuori dal matrimonio  non è automaticamente più un "buon genitore"
> 
> ...


Skorpio, un genitore può avere una storia extra ma deve evitare di portarne a conoscenza i figli.
Io ho avuto mio padre che ne ha avuta una (la prima di tante) quando avevo 4 anni.
E per quella i miei si sono separati.
Io sono finito dai nonni.
Ma mio padre ancora quando io avevo 10 anni fingeva di non avere un figlio per non bruciarsi le donne che incontrava.
Che tipo di affetto credi possa avere sviluppato verso i miei genitori?
Sono stati l'origine di un sacco di problemi nella mia vita e tentano di esserlo tutt'ora.
Sono mesi che ho litigato con mio padre e non ho alcuna voglia di sentirlo.
Credi che a loro sia mai venuto il dubbio di aver sbagliato qualche volta verso di me?
No, la colpa o era mia o era dell'altro genitore.
Ora: si può essere pessimi genitori perché non si capisce niente di quello che vuol dire esserlo e si cercano tutte le giustificazioni per non assumersi responsabilità.
Mia figlia io l'ho voluta e prima di pensare a me antepongo sempre il suo bisogno, perché è una bambina e non ha strumenti per difendersi.
Questo vuol dire anche fare scelte in cui lei abbia il giusto peso.


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che avere due genitori che si son fatti i fatti loro per tutta una vita.
> Ovvero, la mia vita.


Parli da figlio.
Io mi metto in entrambe le prospettive e rimango della mia idea.

Io credo che un bambino sia felice quando è amato e quando i propri genitori sono felici.
Fermo restando il primo punto, imprescindibile, ci sono certi genitori che ad un certo punto non possono essere più felici insieme.
E per un bambino è molto meglio avere dei genitori separati felici, nonostante tutto il disagio, il dolore, la confusione e il disorientamento che tutto ciò comporta all'inizio.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, un genitore può avere una storia extra ma deve evitare di portarne a conoscenza i figli.
> Io ho avuto mio padre che ne ha avuta una (la prima di tante) quando avevo 4 anni.
> E per quella i miei si sono separati.
> Io sono finito dai nonni.
> ...


Non sono tutti come tuo papà danny 

Conosco coppie separate con gli gli più sereni di coppie dove cova una sottile tensione 
Alcuni cari amici sono  sposati da 20 anni
Rapporto non idilliaco 
Si vogliono bene ma discutono spesso 
Tradimenti ufficiali nessuno ma sospetto qualche scivolone di lui che scopa poco a casa se non qnd lo cerca lei 
Litigano X cazzate, la tensione si percepisce anche se pure l affetto
Lei è depressa da anni ( ed è un medico ) 
La figlia più grande ha seri problemi di autolesionismo da pochi mesi ed ha 16 anni...
Forse qui la scelta di separarsi sarebbe più sana ad es 
Anche tua moglie non ha anteposto la bimba eppure sei ancora lì e ancora la vuoi pur non essendo ( seguenti il vostro filo logico ) una buona madre ...in più depressa 
Non credi sua peggio una madre depressa che una che si vive in relazione ma in casa e 'positiva e serena ? I bimbi necessitanti di figure felici 
Se i genitori si amano meglio 
Possono se no volersi bene ma
Non stare più insieme ma essere cmq una famiglia non è impossibile sai


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parli da figlio.
> Io mi metto in entrambe le prospettive e rimango della mia idea.
> 
> Io credo che un bambino sia felice quando è amato e quando i propri genitori sono felici.
> ...


Per un bambino è importante un ambiente sereno in cui poter fare il figlio.
Di due genitori che lo hanno voluto.
A me non è capitato.
Anche quando mia madre poteva riprendermi con sé non lo ha fatto. 
Preferendo il nuovo uomo e il figlio avuto con lui.
Si può essere pessimi genitori anche da separati.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per un bambino è importante un ambiente sereno in cui poter fare il figlio.
> Di due genitori che lo hanno voluto.
> A me non è capitato.
> Anche quando mia madre poteva riprendermi con sé non lo ha fatto.
> ...


Il tuo caso è triste molto

Ma è anche raro 

Forse X quello sei così testardo nel salvare adesso la tua di famiglia nonostante tutto .
Caparbio senza mollare quasi mai


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Qui ognuno di sente troppo toccato per essere obiettivo.
 Francoff ha ragione.
Quando ci si assume la responsabilità di essere genitori ci si dovrebbe comportare di conseguenza. Così come non si faranno più le imprudenze tanto eccitanti che si fanno da giovani per non mettere in pericolo il loro accudimento, mettendo in pericolo la propria incolumità o come da giovani si può tentare un lavoro precario per realizzare un sogno, quando si è genitori si ha la consapevolezza che il sogno sono loro e ci si terrà stretto quel lavoro che garantisce il reddito per mantenerli. Allo stesso modo si dovrebbero evitare occasioni di conoscere persone nuove o si dovrebbe essere in grado di non fare andare oltre le conoscenze.
Questo è ciò che è giusto.
Poi si sa che le persone non sono giuste, coerenti e responsabili e desiderano vivere situazioni coinvolgenti anche se sono genitori.

Questo non ha nulla a che fare con il fallimento di un progetto di coppia di cui credo che si debba prendere atto anche per rispetto dei figli e del modello di persone responsabili che si vuole trasmettere loro.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ognuno di sente troppo toccato per essere obiettivo.
> Francoff ha ragione.
> Quando ci si assume la responsabilità di essere genitori ci si dovrebbe comportare di conseguenza. Così come non si faranno più le imprudenze tanto eccitanti che si fanno da giovani per non mettere in pericolo il loro accudimento, mettendo in pericolo la propria incolumità o come da giovani si può tentare un lavoro precario per realizzare un sogno, quando si è genitori si ha la consapevolezza che il sogno sono loro e ci si terrà stretto quel lavoro che garantisce il reddito per mantenerli. Allo stesso modo si dovrebbero evitare occasioni di conoscere persone nuove o si dovrebbe essere in grado di non fare andare oltre le conoscenze.
> Questo è ciò che è giusto.
> Poi si sa che le persone non sono giuste, coerenti e responsabili e desiderano vivere situazioni coinvolgenti anche se sono genitori.


Non credo si tratti solo di vivere situazioni coinvolgenti brunetta
A volte è anche "solo" Non sentirsi più soli e scontati 
I rapporti vanno curati tutti 
Anche una mamma ha diritto di ricevere amore attenzioni e aiuto 
Non parlo di farfalle sesso inebriante e regalini cine nei film cretini 
Non tutti tradisocno con superficialità per poi tornare all ovile appena beccati ..


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per un bambino è importante un ambiente sereno in cui poter fare il figlio.
> Di due genitori che lo hanno voluto.
> A me non è capitato.
> Anche quando mia madre poteva riprendermi con sé non lo ha fatto.
> ...


Purtroppo c'è chi riesce a inanellare errori uno dietro l'altro.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non sono tutti come tuo papà danny
> 
> Conosco coppie separate con gli gli più sereni di coppie dove cova una sottile tensione
> Alcuni cari amici sono  sposati da 20 anni
> ...


Ma secondo te io mi potrei separare lasciando mia figlia sola con una mamma che ha problemi?
Ma potrei anche lasciare sola quella che ho voluto che fosse la madre di mia figlia  a gestirsi la sua situazione?
Come figlio ho già vissuto questa esperienza e ho compreso gli errori.
Non ho alcuna intenzione di ripeterli.
Non è per una relazione extra che cambio quello che ho scelto come ruolo, essere marito e padre.
Tutti possono sbagliare e non credo di non avere mai fatto errori e che non sarò destinati a farli: fanno parte della vita, del nostro essere umani. 
Non è quello il problema.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti solo di vivere situazioni coinvolgenti brunetta
> A volte è anche "solo" Non sentirsi più soli e scontati
> I rapporti vanno curati tutti
> Anche una mamma ha diritto di ricevere amore attenzioni e aiuto
> ...


Ho considerato situazioni diverse.
Non si può mettere tutto sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Però non capisco questi uomini così feriti che pero' stanno lì e o se la raccontano o dopo anni la fanno pagare o non hanno le Palle di andare via almeno X un po 
Credo davvero siano il sesso debole


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho considerato situazioni diverse.
> Non si può mettere tutto sullo stesso piano.


Sarà che penso alla mia situazione e mi scaldo


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per un bambino è importante un ambiente sereno in cui poter fare il figlio.
> Di due genitori che lo hanno voluto.
> A me non è capitato.
> Anche quando mia madre poteva riprendermi con sé non lo ha fatto.
> ...


Questo è fuor di dubbio.
Perché non è stare separati o essere insieme la discriminante che rende buoni o cattivi i genitori, ma come ci si prende cura dei figli, nonostante tutto.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo è fuor di dubbio.
> Perché non è stare separati o essere insieme la discriminante che rende buoni o cattivi i genitori, ma come ci si prende cura dei figli, nonostante tutto.


Esatto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Però non capisco questi uomini così feriti che pero' stanno lì e o se la raccontano o dopo anni la fanno pagare o non hanno le Palle di andare via almeno X un po
> Credo davvero siano il sesso debole


Chi tradisce prende atto del fallimento del progetto di coppia (quando si tratta di questo) e cerca e trova una soluzione.
Ma chi viene tradito è all'oscuro di quei pensieri e ha bisogno di tempo per riposizionarsi nella nuova situazione.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo te io mi potrei separare lasciando mia figlia sola con una mamma che ha problemi?
> Ma potrei anche lasciare sola quella che ho voluto che fosse la madre di mia figlia  a gestirsi la sua situazione?
> Come figlio ho già vissuto questa esperienza e ho compreso gli errori.
> Non ho alcuna intenzione di ripeterli.
> ...


Danny scusa ma a me sembra che come la giri e la giri hai sempre un motivo x non fare sta scelta 
Tu fa anche onore ma semplicemente tu e li che vuoi stare 
Siamo tutti diversi con teste diverse .conosco uomini che si sono separati con mogli che non accettavano erano depresse se ne sono fatte una ragione 

Sta donna( tua moglie )  ha trovato un sant uomo .....io davvero non so come tu faccia ruolo di padre e marito non è fare il martire

Non so senza offesa da fuori quindi posso sbagliare io vedo un uomo completamente succube di sta donna 
E so che sei una persona molto profonda e mi dispiace ma la separazione non e sta tragedia che vai dipingendo danny certo non è una passeggiata ma molto meglio di certe assurde atmosfere 

Sara che vivo qsti amici che ti dicevo e in quella casa c'è un aria irrespirabile


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui ognuno di sente troppo toccato per essere obiettivo.
> Francoff ha ragione.
> Quando ci si assume la responsabilità di essere genitori ci si dovrebbe comportare di conseguenza. Così come non si faranno più le imprudenze tanto eccitanti che si fanno da giovani per non mettere in pericolo il loro accudimento, mettendo in pericolo la propria incolumità o come da giovani si può tentare un lavoro precario per realizzare un sogno, quando si è genitori si ha la consapevolezza che il sogno sono loro e ci si terrà stretto quel lavoro che garantisce il reddito per mantenerli. Allo stesso modo* si dovrebbero evitare occasioni di conoscere persone nuove o si dovrebbe essere in grado di non fare andare oltre le conoscenze.*
> Questo è ciò che è giusto.
> ...


Ma andiamo!! 
Se ciò che dici prima ha un senso, perché direttamente collegato con l'accudimento, il grassetto è assurdo e, inoltre, primariamente legato alla coppia. 

Poi vogliamo dirci che la coppia la tuteliamo perché è l'ideale per un figlio che sia sana e felice? Benissimo, anzi no, dato che proprio per non far fallire il progetto di coppia ti devi ricordare di essere anche altro, oltre che genitore.
un legame che antepone sempre e comunque i figli tende ovviamente a snaturarsi.

Poi magari non prendiamo in considerazione sempre solo coloro che scopano in giro per noia, ché sappiamo bene come a volte si arriva ad un tradimento quando ingiustizie e incoerenze hanno già creato delle belle crepe.

Le persone sbagliano _anche se _sono genitori.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, un genitore può avere una storia extra ma deve evitare di portarne a conoscenza i figli.
> .


Ciao Danny.. 
Io non giudico la moglie di Leroluni, ne da moglie ne tantomeno da madre

Primo, perché non si può difendere qui

Secondo, perché la dovrei giudicare da qualche dettaglio del marito, giustamente (oppure no) carico di odio nei suoi confronti

Terzo perché quando seguiva e cresceva i suoi figli io non c'ero

Inoltre il mio giudizio non porterebbe un fico secco di arricchimento alla discussione, in termini di costruttività

Io conservo freddezza verso la situazione, e qui vedo troppa emotività a giro, e ansia di verdetti. 

Li lascio a chi ha bisogno di emetterli, e capisco il suo bisogno (che comunque non gli servirà a un cazzo, ne a lui ne alla discussione,  ma non è un problema mio)

Posso dire lucidamente e obiettivamente, a stamani, che mia moglie è una madre eccellente.

Fa di tutto x star dietro a mio figlio come sa e come può, è questo lo vedo ogni giorno

Ma se stamani scopro che da 6 anni si vede tutti i lunedì e giovedì un'oretta col macellaio del quartiere x trombare, non diventa automaticamente un troiaio di madre x questo motivo.

RESTA una madre eccellente e appassionata nel suo esser madre, nonostante il macellaio e le trombatine bisettimanali

Magari ai miei occhi diventerà un troiaio di moglie, non saprei

Ma RESTA quella madre eccellente e appassionata che ho apprezzato fino a ieri

Così come se pensavo che era una madre di merda, resta una madre di merda, anche se non ha mai trombato con nessuno e il parroco mi viene a dire che va alla messa tutte le sere alle 18 e dice pure il rosario in latino


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Danny..
> Io non giudico la moglie di Leroluni, ne da moglie ne tantomeno da madre
> 
> Primo, perché non si può difendere qui
> ...


Stra quoto

L odio rende ciechi e sordi questo  è '
Comprensibile ? Forse


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Stra quoto
> 
> L odio rende ciechi e sordi questo  è '
> Comprensibile ? Forse


Non so se sia comprensibile ma é l'ennesimo torto verso  i figli


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Io vorrei riprendere un attimo la parentesi sul tempo. Sarà che me ne sento coinvolta. Quel tempo che [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] dice che la moglie ha sottratto loro, e quel tempo che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] dice che i suoi genitori non gli hanno dedicato. E vedo delle differenze abissali. La prima, ha tolto qualche ora. Non so in verità se e cosa abbia realmente "tolto". Intendo ai figli. Cui per me ha "tolto" altro dal tempo. Il tempo tolto non le può essere imputato, secondo me. Sarebbe come dire che con figli oramai grandi e' tempo tolto andare a teatro con le amiche. O in palestra. Sto scindendo ovviamente dallo sbaglio fatto, che tale resta. La situazione di Danny e' ben diversa: sono genitori che si sono  "tolti" per essere liberi di fare i cavoli loro. Non le vedo paragonabili. E qui porto la mia situazione: mio marito non è mai rientrato a casa prima delle otto, otto e mezza, anche quando il bimbo era neonato. Tranne rarissime eccezioni. Eppure non ha da timbrare cartellini. Anzi: spesso e volentieri so che, uscito dal lavoro, si dedicava ai suoi hobby, o vedeva amici. Cosa fatta assai disinvoltamente e con frequenza pure durante i fine settimana. Spesso dovevo questionare perché andasse a fare la spesa grossa del sabato. Non è che sia mancato come il padre di Danny, intendiamoci. Ma è mancato. Inizialmente ho tentato di farglielo capire. Poi visto che nel tempo insieme si litigava, ho preso le sue sortite come un sollievo. Lui diceva che in fondo era colpa mia, che non lo "seguivo" più. Io credo che in tutto ci sia una misura. Dal punto di vista di un figlio un genitore manca non certo quando si prende qualche ora per se'. Sto astraendo ovviamente dal motivo per cui lo fa.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti solo di vivere situazioni coinvolgenti brunetta
> A volte è anche "solo" Non sentirsi più soli e scontati
> I rapporti vanno curati tutti
> Anche una mamma ha diritto di ricevere amore attenzioni e aiuto
> ...


Sei perfetta anche nel tradire.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sei perfetta anche nel tradire.


Veso che resti lucido nonostante l età 
Bravo Blaise!


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Veso che resti lucido nonostante l età
> Bravo Blaise!


Carolina tutto è soggettivo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma andiamo!!
> Se ciò che dici prima ha un senso, perché direttamente collegato con l'accudimento, il grassetto è assurdo e, inoltre, primariamente legato alla coppia.
> 
> Poi vogliamo dirci che la coppia la tuteliamo perché è l'ideale per un figlio che sia sana e felice? Benissimo, anzi no, dato che proprio per non far fallire il progetto di coppia ti devi ricordare di essere anche altro, oltre che genitore.
> ...


Beh io credo proprio che un progetto di coppia faccia parte del progetto della famiglia e, benché non penso proprio che si debba fare tutto in due, sono certa che la vita indipendente dalla coppia debba avere dei limiti. Non si può vivere come single e credere di essere in coppia. E sì bisogna controllare le conoscenze che suscitano attrazione.
Non che io ne abbia mai avuto bisogno, eppure avevo una vita sociale (apparentemente) più vivace di mio marito, ma io sono un caso particolare e fatico molto a trovare uomini interessanti.
Certamente quando ho trovato qualcuno che avrebbe potuto diventare interessante ho fatto in modo di non approfondire la conoscenza.
A me sembra il minimo mantenere un comportamento coerente con l'impegno preso.

I problemi della coppia sono un'altra cosa.
Non mi sembra che tutti i traditori vivano situazioni di coppia tali da dover cercare un'alternativa.


----------



## trilobita (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io credo proprio che un progetto di coppia faccia parte del progetto della famiglia e, benché non penso proprio che si debba fare tutto in due, sono certa che la vita indipendente dalla coppia debba avere dei limiti. Non si può vivere come single e credere di essere in coppia. E sì bisogna controllare le conoscenze che suscitano attrazione.
> Non che io ne abbia mai avuto bisogno, eppure avevo una vita sociale (apparentemente) più vivace di mio marito, ma io sono un caso particolare e fatico molto a trovare uomini interessanti.
> Certamente quando ho trovato qualcuno che avrebbe potuto diventare interessante ho fatto in modo di non approfondire la conoscenza.
> A me sembra il minimo mantenere un comportamento coerente con l'impegno preso.
> ...


Quotizzo


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io credo proprio che un progetto di coppia faccia parte del progetto della famiglia e, benché non penso proprio che si debba fare tutto in due, sono certa che la vita indipendente dalla coppia debba avere dei limiti. Non si può vivere come single e credere di essere in coppia. E sì bisogna controllare le conoscenze che suscitano attrazione.Non che io ne abbia mai avuto bisogno, eppure avevo una vita sociale (apparentemente) più vivace di mio marito, ma io sono un caso particolare e fatico molto a trovare uomini interessanti.Certamente quando ho trovato qualcuno che avrebbe potuto diventare interessante ho fatto in modo di non approfondire la conoscenza.A me sembra il minimo mantenere un comportamento coerente con l'impegno preso.I problemi della coppia sono un'altra cosa.Non mi sembra che tutti i traditori vivano situazioni di coppia tali da dover cercare un'alternativa.


Quoto. E mi ricollego anche a quel che ho detto prima per dire che, facendo un discorso che tiene conto della media, quello che viene utilizzato per eventuali amanti di solito è un "ritaglio" di tempo. Cio' che viene  "tolto"alla coppia  (e quindi indirettamente e in via potenziale ed eventuale ai figli) e' di solito altro.Io quando sento chi, da traditore, sostiene di " non avere tolto tempo alla famiglia" in fin dei conti ritengo di potergli anche credere. Non credo a chi dice di non avere tolto nulla. Che è diverso. Non so perché si sente sempre il bisogno, da una parte e dall'altra, di dare questa "materialità", a tutti i costi, a quel che viene tolto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vorrei riprendere un attimo la parentesi sul tempo. Sarà che me ne sento coinvolta. Quel tempo che @_leroluni_ dice che la moglie ha sottratto loro, e quel tempo che @_danny_ dice che i suoi genitori non gli hanno dedicato. E vedo delle differenze abissali. La prima, ha tolto qualche ora. Non so in verità se e cosa abbia realmente "tolto". Intendo ai figli. Cui per me ha "tolto" altro dal tempo. Il tempo tolto non le può essere imputato, secondo me. Sarebbe come dire che con figli oramai grandi e' tempo tolto andare a teatro con le amiche. O in palestra. Sto scindendo ovviamente dallo sbaglio fatto, che tale resta. La situazione di Danny e' ben diversa: sono genitori che si sono  "tolti" per essere liberi di fare i cavoli loro. Non le vedo paragonabili. E qui porto la mia situazione: mio marito non è mai rientrato a casa prima delle otto, otto e mezza, anche quando il bimbo era neonato. Tranne rarissime eccezioni. Eppure non ha da timbrare cartellini. Anzi: spesso e volentieri so che, uscito dal lavoro, si dedicava ai suoi hobby, o vedeva amici. Cosa fatta assai disinvoltamente e con frequenza pure durante i fine settimana. Spesso dovevo questionare perché andasse a fare la spesa grossa del sabato. Non è che sia mancato come il padre di Danny, intendiamoci. Ma è mancato. Inizialmente ho tentato di farglielo capire. Poi visto che nel tempo insieme si litigava, ho preso le sue sortite come un sollievo. Lui diceva che in fondo era colpa mia, che non lo "seguivo" più. Io credo che in tutto ci sia una misura. Dal punto di vista di un figlio un genitore manca non certo quando si prende qualche ora per se'. Sto astraendo ovviamente dal motivo per cui lo fa.


Il motivo per cui si è assenti conta.
Vallo dire al datore di lavoro che stare a casa perché hai la febbre o vai al mare è uguale!
Oltretutto quando torni al lavoro non è che pensi con nostalgia all'influenza.
È chiaro che rispetto alla famiglia le assenze per lavoro sono ben diverse da quelle per la palestra, per andare in discoteca o per incontrarsi con l'amante sono diverse.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto. E mi ricollego anche a quel che ho detto prima per dire che, facendo un discorso che tiene conto della media, quello che viene utilizzato per eventuali amanti di solito è un "ritaglio" di tempo. Cio' che viene  "tolto"alla coppia  (e quindi indirettamente e in via potenziale ed eventuale ai figli) e' di solito altro.Io quando sento chi, da traditore, sostiene di " non avere tolto tempo alla famiglia" in fin dei conti ritengo di potergli anche credere. Non credo a chi dice di non avere tolto nulla. Che è diverso. Non so perché si sente sempre il bisogno, da una parte e dall'altra, di dare questa "materialità", a tutti i costi, a quel che viene tolto.


Cielo... A me sembra che ci si attacchi un po' a tutto quel che passa, per tradurre in modo accettabile a se stessi un dolore pur comprensibile.

Anche se vado a fare il catechista tutti i sabati pomeriggio tolgo tempo alla famiglia, per dedicarlo ad altro

Il problema non è il tempo tolto, ma il "per fare cosa"

Mi sembrano conigli che escono da un cilindro, nella affannosa ricerca di un senso al proprio dolore


----------



## marietto (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Purtroppo (o x fortuna non lo so) ci sono ruoli fissi e definitivi, agli occhi di altri.
> 
> Mio padre sarà sempre mio padre, io sarò sempre il padre di mio figlio, giusto x fare su di me 2 esempi
> 
> ...


I ruoli restano fissi, ma i rapporti sono dinamici e si muovono. Tu ricopri tanti ruoli, "figlio", "marito", "padre", "lavoratore", "amante".

Ognuno di questi ruoli nasce indipendente dagli altri ed eccellere o essere carente in uno di questi non significa che questo venga traslato agli altri ruoli.

Ma le vicende della vita rendono impossibile che tutto resti per sempre e in ogni momento a compartimenti stagni a volte questi ruoli si mischiano, oppure noi diamo priorità a uno di questi, portando qualche altro ruolo ad essere svolto in maniera non più all'altezza della situazione.

Nel tuo esempio   



Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso dire lucidamente e obiettivamente, a stamani, che mia moglie è una madre eccellente.
> 
> Fa di tutto x star dietro a mio figlio come sa e come può, è questo lo vedo ogni giorno
> 
> ...


Tutto vero, ma se lei, a tua insaputa, chiude il figlio piccolo da solo in casa per andarsi a trombare il macellaio, questo la renderebbe una pessima madre qualunque cosa faccia durante la giornata, perchè la sua relazione ha talmente tanto la precedenza che non si fa scrupolo di esporre il piccolo al pericolo di stare in casa da solo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> I ruoli restano fissi, ma i rapporti sono dinamici e si muovono. Tu ricopri tanti ruoli, "figlio", "marito", "padre", "lavoratore", "amante".
> 
> Ognuno di questi ruoli nasce indipendente dagli altri ed eccellere o essere carente in uno di questi non significa che questo venga traslato agli altri ruoli.
> 
> ...


Ma poi si contraddice, vedi sotto.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Cielo... A me sembra che ci si attacchi un po' a tutto quel che passa, per tradurre in modo accettabile a se stessi un dolore pur comprensibile.
> 
> Anche se vado a fare il catechista tutti i sabati pomeriggio tolgo tempo alla famiglia, per dedicarlo ad altro
> 
> ...


Non si può paragonare una relazione a un'altra attività.
Il motivo principale è che un'altra attività, sia fare volontariato o andare in palestra, non mette in pericolo la coppia e di conseguenza le sicurezze dei figli.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui si è assenti conta.
> Vallo dire al datore di lavoro che stare a casa perché hai la febbre o vai al mare è uguale!
> Oltretutto quando torni al lavoro non è che pensi con nostalgia all'influenza.
> È chiaro che rispetto alla famiglia le assenze per lavoro sono ben diverse da quelle per la palestra, per andare in discoteca o per incontrarsi con l'amante sono diverse.


Probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene io. Certo che il MOTIVO conta. Ma su un altro piano rispetto a quello del tempo sottratto. Sto dando per presupposto che non si abbandonino a se stessi figli piccoli per andare dall'amante e che questi momenti siano  "ritagli", non certo venti giorni al mese passati fuori casa.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Probabilmente non mi sono spiegata bene io. Certo che il MOTIVO conta. Ma su un altro piano rispetto a quello del tempo sottratto. Sto dando per presupposto che non si abbandonino a se stessi figli piccoli per andare dall'amante e che questi momenti siano  "ritagli", non certo venti giorni al mese passati fuori casa.


Certo.
Almeno saranno sistemati.
Comunque ho conosciuto una che aveva il figlio che piangeva al punto di far intervenire il portiere che aveva le chiavi di casa, mentre la madre era chiusa in un'altra stanza con un tizio e una tizia.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> I ruoli restano fissi, ma i rapporti sono dinamici e si muovono. Tu ricopri tanti ruoli, "figlio", "marito", "padre", "lavoratore", "amante".
> 
> Ognuno di questi ruoli nasce indipendente dagli altri ed eccellere o essere carente in uno di questi non significa che questo venga traslato agli altri ruoli.
> 
> ...


Marietto.. quel che volevo dire è che noi abbiamo ruoli definitivi, agli occhi di altri

Noi siamo FIGLI di nostra madre, è un ruolo DEFINITIVO per lei. Così come lei x noi

Saremo sempre figli e faremo sempre i figli, anche facendo tutt'altro

Anche se per 5 anni non ci facciamo vivi, stiamo facendo i figli anche nel silenzio

Nostra madre (o padre) dirà : mio figlio è un ingrato, sono 5 anni che nemmeno mi chiama

Ma restiamo figli

Non è che dopo 3 mesi che non ci si fa vivi, non si è più figli... Siamo "condannati" (per così dire) a restare figli, anche non facendo nulla

Non so se mi spiego... Volevo dire questo ieri


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.Almeno saranno sistemati.Comunque ho conosciuto una che aveva il figlio che piangeva al punto di far intervenire il portiere che aveva le chiavi di casa, mentre la madre era chiusa in un'altra stanza con un tizio e una tizia.


Non credo che però una situazione come quella che descrivi faccia statistica.Se io avessi avuto la possibilità  (che invero e' stata rara) di lasciare il bimbo al sabato pomeriggio col padre per andare a fare shopping, tanti e tante qui mi avrebbero giustamente detto  "brava, e' salutare avere qualche spazio per se'". Ed è giusto anche secondo me. Se io quel tempo ufficialmente passato a fare shopping lo avessi trascorso con un amante, mi si sarebbe potuto rimproverare di tutto, ma non certo di avere  "tolto" tempo. Questo intendevo dire.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi si contraddice, vedi sotto.
> 
> 
> Non si può paragonare una relazione a un'altra attività.
> Il motivo principale è che un'altra attività, sia fare volontariato o andare in palestra, non mette in pericolo la coppia e di conseguenza le sicurezze dei figli.


(Prima parte)

Dove vedi la contraddizione? Son curioso

(Seconda parte)

Io non paragono, metto proprio fuori

E sto parlando di una madre che "quando è col figlio" e nel campo percettivo del figlio, fa la madre.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Tutto vero, ma se lei, a tua insaputa, chiude il figlio piccolo da solo in casa per andarsi a trombare il macellaio.


... Ma...  ... Se CHIUDE il figlio solo in casa, scusami.. ma del macellaio non me ne frega più nulla, nel mio giudicarla madre

Potrebbe anche andare a organizzarmi a mia insaputa la festa di compleanno, non ci vedo più a prescindere.

E sto parlando del "suo" esser madre

Non è che perché lo ha chiuso in casa per organizzarmi il compleanno, allora è una madre bravissima..


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Io credo che le code di paglia portino a voler non dico comprendere le debolezze umane, cosa condivisibile da parte di tutti, ma ad annullare la responsabilità fino all'assoluta innocenza.
Non esagerate!
Tenetevi la responsabilità delle vostre scelte!
Il tradire in un tempo-spazio separato è il minimo per non essere beccati non è una patente di innocenza.


----------



## marietto (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Ma...  ... Se CHIUDE il figlio solo in casa, scusami.. ma del macellaio non me ne frega più nulla, nel mio giudicarla madre
> 
> Potrebbe anche andare a organizzarmi a mia insaputa la festa di compleanno, non ci vedo più a prescindere.
> 
> E sto parlando del "suo" esser madre


...

E' proprio questo il punto: Tu magari fino a quel momento l'avevi giudicata una mamma perfetta, me lei sentiva così tanto il suo ruolo di amante da mettere la sicurezza del figlio in secondo piano.

Sai quante volte è successo che madri o padri si chiudessero in una stanza con "qualcun altro" lasciando il figlio piccolo fuori o chiudessero il piccolo in una stanza per farsi gli affari loro?

Anche se uno è perfetto il 95% del tempo, il suo essere o meno un buon genitore può anche essere determinato da quel 5%.

L'argomento "si è comportata bene per 30 anni" quindi è una buona madre e i figli sono ingrati" per me, è insensato, dipende anche da cosa ha fatto dopo e come questo è stato posto ai figli, il loro giudizio (non il mio, io non sono in rapporti con lei, quindi non ne ho titolo) su di lei come genitore...


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che le code di paglia portino a voler non dico comprendere le debolezze umane, cosa condivisibile da parte di tutti, ma ad annullare la responsabilità fino all'assoluta innocenza.Non esagerate!Tenetevi la responsabilità delle vostre scelte!Il tradire in un tempo-spazio separato è il minimo per non essere beccati non è una patente di innocenza.


Bruni  .... Io code di paglia su questo e per questo non ne ho. Cercavo solo di vedere la questione da un punto di vista oggettivo.


----------



## trilobita (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo che però una situazione come quella che descrivi faccia statistica.Se io avessi avuto la possibilità  (che invero e' stata rara) di lasciare il bimbo al sabato pomeriggio col padre per andare a fare shopping, tanti e tante qui mi avrebbero giustamente detto  "brava, e' salutare avere qualche spazio per se'". Ed è giusto anche secondo me. Se io quel tempo ufficialmente passato a fare shopping lo avessi trascorso con un amante, mi si sarebbe potuto rimproverare di tutto, ma non certo di avere  "tolto" tempo. Questo intendevo dire.


Non so se la situazione descritta da Brunetta sia frequente,ma credo che se qualcuno facesse una ricerchina,avremmo delle belle sorprese.
Solo qui,in 5 mesi ne ho sentite parecchie,da quella che ha spergiurato sulla testa dei figli il falso,per non perdere l'amante,quella che era nel parcheggio della palestra con il coach delle figlie,mentre il piccolo era a casa con la febbre,quella che parcheggiava la figlia piccola dall'amica complice,per andare all',incontro con l'amante,quella che li portava dai suoceri,perché doveva assentarsi per lavoro,invece....e altre.
Ora non ricordo quali su questo forum e quali su amando.it,ma ce ne sono tanti altri simili o assimilabili che,se non fanno statistica,certo fanno pensare.....


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Sai quante volte è successo che madri o padri si chiudessero in una stanza con "qualcun altro" lasciando il figlio piccolo fuori o chiudessero il piccolo in una stanza per farsi gli affari loro?
> 
> ...


Evidentemente allora ho una visione troppo ottimista.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E' proprio questo il punto: Tu magari fino a quel momento l'avevi giudicata una mamma perfetta, me lei sentiva così tanto il suo ruolo di amante da mettere la sicurezza del figlio in secondo piano.
> 
> ...


Io questo non lo so.. come già scritto non scendo nel giudizio di questa madre per come abbia fatto la madre.

Proprio perché non so "come" abbia fatto la madre

Ho fatto un esempio apposta su di me, perché io la madre di mio figlio la vedo ogni giorno fare la madre.

Sapere oggi che scopa da 6 anni col macellaio, nell' esempio fantasioso di stamani, non mi cambierebbe di un centimetro il giudizio ottimo che ho di lei come madre

Al netto dei calci il culo che potrei rifilargli per la sua condotta, con allegata lettera di separazione, non gli direi mai "madre di merda"

E lotterei fino alla morte x non inculcare questa idea in mio figlio, sarebbe insalubre x lui, e ingiusta x lei, da quel che ho visto negli anni

Sto parlando di me, per la mia situazione, per quel che ho visto io del suo comportamento di madre

Della moglie di Leroluni non so


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bruni  .... Io code di paglia su questo e per questo non ne ho. Cercavo solo di vedere la questione da un punto di vista oggettivo.


Non ce l'hai, ma scrivi come se.
Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire che se si fanno certe cose ci sono delle conseguenze anche in aspetti che vorremmo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so.. come già scritto non scendo nel giudizio di questa madre per come abbia fatto la madre.
> 
> Proprio perché non so "come" abbia fatto la madre
> 
> ...


E l'averti messo nelle condizioni di separarti è indipendente dal suo essere madre?


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> E' proprio questo il punto: Tu magari fino a quel momento l'avevi giudicata una mamma perfetta, me lei sentiva così tanto il suo ruolo di amante da mettere la sicurezza del figlio in secondo piano.
> 
> ...


Il punto non è chiudere o meno in una stanza ( quella è crudeltà ) ma mettere in atti comportamenti che minano le fondamenta della famiglia e quindi la serenità dei figli .


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

Non ci sono genitori perfetti, ma solo genitori passabili, ovvero genitori che fanno del loro meglio (cit. Bruno Bettelheim).

Io credo che chiedere a se stessi se si sia fatto del proprio meglio sia la base minima di partenza. 

Io mi sono separata a 33 anni. Mio figlio ne aveva 4. Ha sofferto? Certamente. Ma insieme - anche con suo padre - abbiamo attraversato il nostro piccolo deserto e siamo cresciuti, come persone e come genitori e anche lui ha acquisito una consapevolezza come figlio dell'amore che non gli abbiamo mai negato.

E credo di essere stata una madre passabile. Finché potrò rispondere a quella domanda "sì, ho fatto del mio meglio" e vedrò mio figlio sereno e capace di tenere salda la sua vita (questo è anche fortuna) andrò a testa alta.

Per il resto, quoto un po' tutti, perché ciascuno, anche con le contraddizioni inevitabili e le proiezioni delle proprie esperienze, ha espresso almeno un concetto in cui mi posso riconoscere e che posso condividere.

Noto solo (e di questo ho discusso anche oggi con mio marito) che l'accanimento nei confronti della donna che tradisce è sempre superiore e coinvolge d'amblè il suo ruolo di madre. Non vedo lo stesso automatismo se chi tradisce è un uomo.


----------



## marietto (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il punto non è chiudere o meno in una stanza ( quella è crudeltà ) ma mettere in atti comportamenti che minano le fondamenta della famiglia e quindi la serenità dei figli .


Ho fatto quell'esempio perché ho sentito di diversi casi di quel tipo, ma anche semplicemente accogliere in casa l'amante mentre tuo figlio è fuori e potrebbe rientrare in qualsiasi momento lo espone a traumi difficili da superare...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ci sono genitori perfetti, ma solo genitori passabili, ovvero genitori che fanno del loro meglio (cit. Bruno Bettelheim).
> 
> Io credo che chiedere a se stessi se si sia fatto del proprio meglio sia la base minima di partenza.
> 
> ...


Io pensavo a un uomo  e solo secondariamente a una donna, per equilibrio.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> E l'averti messo nelle condizioni di separarti è indipendente dal suo essere madre?


Se la tua domanda proviene da una tua curiosità intellettuale ti rispondo volentieri, se proviene invece dalla ferita della tua storia personale, allora sono più a disagio, perché non son qui a divertirmi a ballare sulle ferite altrui.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai, ma scrivi come se.Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire che se si fanno certe cose ci sono delle conseguenze anche in aspetti che vorremmo.


Io ho fatto delle premesse. Riferivo tutta la questione all'aspetto "sottrazione di tempo". E riflettevo sul fatto che spesso, per quello che so, non è il tempo sottratto alla famiglia l'aspetto predominante del tradimento. Tutto qui, mica davo patenti ai traditori. Tanto più che dalle risposte che ho avuto emergerebbe una situazione un po' diversa  (tipo figli piccoli chiusi in una stanza mentre si consumano i bollenti spiriti) che non immaginavo certo essere così frequente.


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ci sono genitori perfetti, ma solo genitori passabili, ovvero genitori che fanno del loro meglio (cit. Bruno Bettelheim).
> 
> Per il resto, quoto un po' tutti, perché ciascuno, anche con le contraddizioni inevitabili e le proiezioni delle proprie esperienze, ha espresso almeno un concetto in cui mi posso riconoscere e che posso condividere.
> 
> Noto solo (e di questo ho discusso anche oggi con mio marito) che l'accanimento nei confronti della donna che tradisce è sempre superiore e coinvolge d'amblè il suo ruolo di madre. *Non vedo lo stesso automatismo se chi tradisce è un uomo*.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che le code di paglia portino a voler non dico comprendere le debolezze umane, cosa condivisibile da parte di tutti, ma ad annullare la responsabilità fino all'assoluta innocenza.
> Non esagerate!
> Tenetevi la responsabilità delle vostre scelte!
> Il tradire in un tempo-spazio separato è il minimo per non essere beccati non è una patente di innocenza.


Mio marito è un padre esemplare di quelli che passano talmente tanto tempo con loro, a giocare, a viverli che ti emoziona. Li ama da morire. 

Mio marito quando è stato amante è stato un coglione. Ha portato i proprio figli ad un incontro con l'amante (innocente in quel caso)... gli ha fatto conoscere il figlio di lei e li ha "usati" per i suoi giochetti. Penso che in quel momento è stato veramente un pessimo padre. Mio marito ha messo in discussione la serenità della sua famiglia per una "cazzata" e non sono parole mie ma sue... ha messo in discussione la loro stabilità e serenità per un "brivido", per un avventura. 
Qualcosa che poteva e *doveva *essere evitato anche per loro. *Soprattutto per loro. 

*Non lo ha fatto e secondo me in quel momento è stato un pessimo padre, come è stato un pessimo marito. 

Dire che non è stato un pessimo padre è un errore, condannarlo a vita anche. Ma come dice Brunetta questa voglia di assolvere sempre e comunque a volte la trovo davvero esagerata! 
I figli hanno anche bisogno di sacrifici. E sacrificare un "brivido" per la loro serenità non mi sembra che sia così impossibile.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io pensavo a un uomo  e solo secondariamente a una donna, per equilibrio.


Lo so: figurati se penso che fai del sessismo nei confronti delle donne.

Come ben sai io penso che tradire sia sbagliato ed evitabile. E penso che sia un modo immaturo ed egoista di non vedere i problemi o di risolverli a modo proprio. Oppure una via di fuga da una situazione intollerabile.
Al netto di comportamenti veramente da psicopatici, ma lì siamo nel campo della patologia e francamente non vedo come la patologia possa non inficiare anche il ruolo genitoriale, padre o madre che sia e la sua funzione.


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Il punto non è chiudere o meno in una stanza ( quella è crudeltà ) ma mettere in atti comportamenti che minano le fondamenta della famiglia e quindi la serenità dei figli .


Quoto....sarà che il punto di vista e le sensazioni cambiano a seconda del ruolo di tradito o traditore (e leggendo qui i commenti in linea di massima,ciò si avverte) ma credo sia proprio così,al netto delle responsabilità di ciascuno nell'avere imbastito ,o avere innescato nell'atro lo stimolo per ricercare la storia parallela.
Il punto è che in ogni caso  vi sia stata a monte l'incapacità di affrontare con un dialogo profondo ciò che non andava;mancanza di chiarezza!
Le ricadute sul rapporto di coppia,inevitabilmente intaccano la famiglia nel suo equilibrio,che poteva già essere anche parzialmente compromesso,per latitanza nel ruolo di padre madre o marito,ma sicuramente non apportandone benefici ; ma sto dicendo
 un pleonasmo.  
Chi sostiene che il ruolo genitoriale sia disgiunto ed indipendente dal rapporto di coppia sostiene un'ipocrisia,dal proprio punto di vista; negando che un tradimento sconvolge l'armonia nella famiglia e possa (quasi sempre) innescare meccanismi che frustrano quell'idealità di famiglia (che magari era già intaccata), peggiorando solo le cose.L'ipocrisia ulteriore consiste nel dire che chi ha subito il torto debba abbandonare,se non ce la fa a metabolizzare ,per il bene dei figli.Se il risultato finale per il bene dei figli fosse la separazione dei genitori ,qualora il loro rapporto non funzioni,allora: Patti chiari ....ci si accorda preventivamente che si tollererà l'inserimento di un terzo soggetto a beneficio dell'armonia familiare complessiva,non solo della coppia. Ma evidentemente è un paradosso!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se la tua domanda proviene da una tua curiosità intellettuale ti rispondo volentieri, se proviene invece dalla ferita della tua storia personale, allora sono più a disagio, perché non son qui a divertirmi a ballare sulle ferite altrui.


Rispondi.


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2017)

Scusate, dico solo una cosa:
Come la mettiamo col ruolo educativo dei genitori e tradito in una relazione clandestina?
Mi spiego meglio: Quando allevo dei figli li educo ad una serie di valori tra i quali la coerenza e la lealtà.
Ma se poi mi faccio beccare in una relazione clandestina è del tutto evidente che i figli riceveranno da me un messaggio contraddittorio ed è questo secondo me il punto.
Non centra con l'essere buoni genitori e lo si potrebbe essere per mille altri motivi, secondo me, in questo frangente commettiamo pero un errore grave di tipo educativo, questo facciamo.

Se i figli sono abbastanza grandi magari capiranno, ma certo la contraddizione del comportamento rimarrà sul tappeto ed è normale che valuterenno e potranno giudicare anche per questo.
Ed è questo che è successo alla moglie del protagonista, secondo me.

Un'altra domanda che mi faccio è questa: Qualcuno ha criticato il protagonista per non aver intercesso presso i figli per la madre, ma siamo sicuri che servirebbe? Ad una certa età non li consideriamo forse maggiorenni ed in grado di capire da  soli e giudicare con giusto peso?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mio marito è un padre esemplare di quelli che passano talmente tanto tempo con loro, a giocare, a viverli che ti emoziona. Li ama da morire.
> 
> Mio marito quando è stato amante è stato un coglione. Ha portato i proprio figli ad un incontro con l'amante (innocente in quel caso)... gli ha fatto conoscere il figlio di lei e li ha "usati" per i suoi giochetti. Penso che in quel momento è stato veramente un pessimo padre. Mio marito ha messo in discussione la serenità della sua famiglia per una "cazzata" e non sono parole mie ma sue... ha messo in discussione la loro stabilità e serenità per un "brivido", per un avventura.
> Qualcosa che poteva e *doveva *essere evitato anche per loro. *Soprattutto per loro.
> ...


Infatti riconoscere una responsabilità, vabbè diciamo pure una colpa, non significa "fine pena: mai". 
Però veder negare la responsabilità sia di chi ha evitate, sia di chi se n'è allegramente sbattuto è inaccettabile.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mio marito è un padre esemplare di quelli che passano talmente tanto tempo con loro, a giocare, a viverli che ti emoziona. Li ama da morire.
> 
> Mio marito quando è stato amante è stato un coglione. Ha portato i proprio figli ad un incontro con l'amante (innocente in quel caso)... gli ha fatto conoscere il figlio di lei e li ha "usati" per i suoi giochetti. Penso che in quel momento è stato veramente un pessimo padre. Mio marito ha messo in discussione la serenità della sua famiglia per una "cazzata" e non sono parole mie ma sue... ha messo in discussione la loro stabilità e serenità per un "brivido", per un avventura.
> Qualcosa che poteva e *doveva *essere evitato anche per loro. *Soprattutto per loro.
> ...


Certamente.
Di questo discutevo stamattina con mio marito, che era un po' sessista pure lui: della serie, se lo tradisco io sono una pessima madre, perché mi sono interessata ad altro, mi sono posta in un atteggiamento proattivamente seduttivo tanto da mettermi nelle condizioni di tradire (parole sue, eh? lo avrei strozzato). Lui - invece - è stato solo pirla.
Abbiamo discusso per mezz'ora e sono arrivata al lavoro in ritardo 

Quel che dico è che se non c'è assoluzione, rispetto a certi comportamenti che mettono a rischio la famiglia (ma ripeto, c'è modo e modo di gestire la fine di un amore, preservando la famiglia e la funzione genitoriale) tale "condanna" deve valere sia per le donne che per gli uomini.

Tu [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] non fai testo  perché il traditore che giudichi come padre è tuo marito .....

P.S. anche mio marito ha avuto comportamenti pessimi, ma con tutti noi, inclusa sua madre. Era completamente avulso dalla realtà e ha fatto cazzate piramidali. Così piramidali che non ci volevo credere. E certamente in questo è stato una pessima persona, non solo un pessimo padre (quando invece nella sua vita è stato un genitore fantastico). E come persona ho giudicato i suoi comportamenti. E farei lo stesso con la moglie traditrice di chicchessia.


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusate, dico solo una cosa:
> Come la mettiamo col ruolo educativo dei genitori e tradito in una relazione clandestina?
> *Mi spiego meglio: Quando allevo dei figli li educo ad una serie di valori tra i quali la coerenza e la lealtà.*
> Ma se poi mi faccio beccare in una relazione clandestina è del tutto evidente che i figli riceveranno da me un messaggio contraddittorio ed è questo secondo me il punto.
> ...


Quoto. 
Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, quando mio marito fece la prima ramanzina a mio figlio, sul non dire le bugie... lo avrei strozzato!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, quando mio marito fece la prima ramanzina a mio figlio, sul non dire le bugie... lo avrei strozzato!!!!!


Non dirmelo.    :sbatti:


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io credo proprio che un progetto di coppia faccia parte del progetto della famiglia e, benché non penso proprio che si debba fare tutto in due, sono certa che la vita indipendente dalla coppia debba avere dei limiti. Non si può vivere come single e credere di essere in coppia. E sì bisogna controllare le conoscenze che suscitano attrazione.
> Non che io ne abbia mai avuto bisogno, eppure avevo una vita sociale (apparentemente) più vivace di mio marito, ma io sono un caso particolare e fatico molto a trovare uomini interessanti.
> Certamente quando ho trovato qualcuno che avrebbe potuto diventare interessante ho fatto in modo di non approfondire la conoscenza.
> A me sembra il minimo mantenere un comportamento coerente con l'impegno preso.
> ...


Certo, ma proprio per questo non ha senso generalizzare troppo.
Sul resto sono d'accordo.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusate, dico solo una cosa:
> Come la mettiamo col ruolo educativo dei genitori e tradito in una relazione clandestina?
> *Mi spiego meglio: Quando allevo dei figli li educo ad una serie di valori tra i quali la coerenza e la lealtà.
> Ma se poi mi faccio beccare in una relazione clandestina è del tutto evidente che i figli riceveranno da me un messaggio contraddittorio ed è questo secondo me il punto.
> ...


.
Concordo. Va giudicato il *comportamento*. Mio figlio minore (aveva circa 16 anni all'epoca, il grande figlio del mio primo marito ne aveva 24 quindi e viveva fuori casa) non ha beccato il padre, né ha saputo che io l'ho beccato, ciononostante ha percepito che suo padre aveva comportamenti inaccettabili in famiglia (la famosa mostrizzazione) e non ha esitato a stigmatizzarli ogni volta che poteva. Con il tempo, ha visto suo padre stare meglio e ha visto tornare una discreta serenità in casa. Di questo penso di essere meritevole io, per rispondere al secondo neretto, che avendo deciso di ritentare ho protetto lui (e anche il figlio grande) dall'accaduto, pur senza nascondere il momento di crisi. Lo avrei fatto anche se ci fossimo separati, nonostante l'avventatezza e imprudenza di mio marito.
Oggi, il figlio continua a stigmatizzare (e quindi giudica) i comportamenti che lui giudichi inaccettabili per lui. I comportamenti, non le persone. E lo fa con chiunque, anche con i suoi genitori.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Qualsiasi scelta è difficile 
Il bene sei ragazzi viene prima di tutto ma capire cosa sia più giusto ... Essere in grado di mettere da parte i ns sentimenti 

Mio ex mi ha chiesto  di condìvider qualche gg di vacanza 
Lui farà  le prime due settimane Io quelle a
Seguire nel solito posto dove andiamo da anni 

Non so se abbia ragione lui se non sia più maturo di me o forse abbia semplicemente elaborato la separazione meglio perché nella sua testa come disse la terapista che ci ebbe in cura lui era separato da anni 

Io ho paura che i ragazzi si illudano dal momento che noi 5 insieme siamo sereni si ride si scherza 
Quasi a pensare ma perché questi si sono separati ??
Ecco...
Paura che si illudano come feci io X tanto tempo


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo, ma proprio per questo non ha senso generalizzare troppo.
> Sul resto sono d'accordo.


La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


.
Verde virtuale. Vedi, a volte è un attimo, una monetina lanciata in aria, dipende come cade. 
Io al tuo posto nemmeno glielo avrei detto. In fondo oggi sei nelle condizioni di rinfacciarglielo e sentirti migliore.
Non è una critica, amico mio, credimi.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> .
> Verde virtuale. Vedi, a volte è un attimo, una monetina lanciata in aria, dipende come cade.
> Io al tuo posto nemmeno glielo avrei detto. In fondo oggi sei nelle condizioni di rinfacciarglielo e sentirti migliore.
> Non è una critica, amico mio, credimi.


Non glielo dissi per avere un bonus , glielo dissi perché era il noi minocciato e solo nel noi potevamo ritrovarci. La svegliata la presi guardando loro non lei , capii che non li stavo proteggendo , non mi stavo comportando da buon papà


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Dopo la scoperta del tradimento, quando mio marito fece la prima ramanzina a mio figlio, sul non dire le bugie... lo avrei strozzato!!!!!


Merita un quotone


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non glielo dissi per avere un bonus , glielo dissi perché era il noi minocciato e solo dal noi potevamo ritrovarci


Ti credo. Infatti non è una critica. È che tu sei fatto così  la stessa cosa fece Brunetta, se non sbaglio. A me non è mai capitato, prima del tradimento, mi era capitato col primo marito. E a lui non avevo detto niente. Non lo tradii ma effettivemente tenermi per me quell'emozione portò ad aumentare la distanza che già c'era e che io identificaii come causa di quell'emozione e quel desiderio. 

In ogni caso, il fatto di aver "rinunciato" a viverti quella cosa lascia oggi l'amaro in bocca: io ci sono riuscito, perchè lei no? È giusta questa osservazione?


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


Hai mai pensato che questa storia ha segnato tua moglie?! 
Il pensiero che tu potevi quasi non scegliere lei?! Non sei stato tu il primo a mettere in dubbio il tuo matrimonio? 

Chiedo.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che questa storia ha segnato tua moglie?!
> Il pensiero che tu potevi quasi non scegliere lei?! Non sei stato tu il primo a mettere in dubbio il tuo matrimonio?
> 
> Chiedo.



Eh......
Per questo dicevo era meglio non dirlo.....


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non glielo dissi per avere un bonus , glielo dissi perché era il noi minocciato e solo dal noi potevamo ritrovarci


Chapeaufranco 

Non è da tutti 
Non dico resistere quello sì ma condividerlo .

Si è diversi 
Io confessai la mia storia e mio marito non sospettava di nulla.

Lui le sue no anzi è stato il momento in cui era più carino con me 
Me ne accorsi da quello 
Erano storie credo di poca importanza donne giovani ecc ma intanto diceva di aver capito di amare solo me ...


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che questa storia ha segnato tua moglie?!
> Il pensiero che tu potevi quasi non scegliere lei?! Non sei stato tu il primo a mettere in dubbio il tuo matrimonio?
> 
> Chiedo.


 Risponderà Franco ma io sarei sollevata se un uomo fosse così sincero perché  mi darebbe la possibilità di cercare insieme una soluzione .

Il mio attuale compagno mi ha detto una sera 
Se mai fossi attratta da un altro uomo ti prego di parlarmene 
Io lo trovo un bel gesto


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non glielo dissi per avere un bonus , glielo dissi perché era il noi minacciato e solo nel noi potevamo ritrovarci. La svegliata la presi *guardando loro *non lei , capii che non li stavo proteggendo , non mi stavo comportando da buon papà


Non credi che questo sia stata una ferita per lei?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti credo. Infatti non è una critica. È che tu sei fatto così  la stessa cosa fece Brunetta, se non sbaglio. A me non è mai capitato, prima del tradimento, mi era capitato col primo marito. E a lui non avevo detto niente. Non lo tradii ma effettivemente tenermi per me quell'emozione portò ad aumentare la distanza che già c'era e che io identificaii come causa di quell'emozione e quel desiderio.
> 
> In ogni caso, il fatto di aver "rinunciato" a viverti quella cosa lascia oggi l'amaro in bocca: io ci sono riuscito, perchè lei no? È giusta questa osservazione?





iosolo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che questa storia ha segnato tua moglie?!
> Il pensiero che tu potevi quasi non scegliere lei?! Non sei stato tu il primo a mettere in dubbio il tuo matrimonio?
> 
> Chiedo.





Divì ha detto:


> Eh......
> Per questo dicevo era meglio non dirlo.....


L'ho chiesto anch'io, ma perché ha accennato a una scelta determinata dalle responsabilità di padre.

Io credo che il confidarsi sia in sé, benché doloroso, un segno di amore e di volontà di avere cura dell'amore.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto anch'io, ma perché ha accennato a una scelta determinata dalle responsabilità di padre.
> 
> *Io credo che il confidarsi sia in sé, benché doloroso, un segno di amore e di volontà di avere cura dell'amore.*


.
io non lo apprezzerei, già detto


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che questo sia stata una ferita per lei?


Infatti ...


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto anch'io, ma perché ha accennato a una scelta determinata dalle responsabilità di padre.
> 
> Io credo che il confidarsi sia in sé, benché doloroso, un segno di amore e di volontà di avere cura dell'amore.


Certamente. Per i figli, quindi non per lei. Così sembra. E tutto ciò diventa una ferita narcisitica per lei. Non l'avevo notato. Secondo te, chissà perchè ....  sarà che sta cosa di restare per i figli mi piace poco.
Per questo non dissi niente e mi separai. Avevo intuito che il problema era la coppia e non avevo più forza per curarmi dell'amore che non c'era più.


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Io non vorrei un uomo che stia con me X la responsabilità di padre 
Quella a fatica si può esercitare anche da separati e lo dico perché lo sto vivendo 
Per assurdo e un padre migliore più attento
( anche se hanno lasciato una valigia intera in albergo  che mi tocca recuperare in qualche modo )


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che questa storia ha segnato tua moglie?!
> Il pensiero che tu potevi quasi non scegliere lei?! Non sei stato tu il primo a mettere in dubbio il tuo matrimonio?
> 
> Chiedo.


Non lo so , sono passati 11 anni. per me essere assieme, fare figli, condividere gioie e lutti vuol dire anche questo.Il messaggio che spero sia passato è che assieme , se c' è amore, si supera molto...lei quando ha toccato questo argomento è stato per mettere me su e non per cercare alibi. è vero che glielo ho rinfacciato quando scoprii.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto anch'io, ma perché ha accennato a una scelta determinata dalle responsabilità di padre.
> 
> Io credo che il confidarsi sia in sé, benché doloroso, un segno di amore e di volontà di avere cura dell'amore.


mi sono spiegato male, il ruolo genitoriale fu la molla, ma era  LEI che volevo recuperare e con lei il noi.l ho amata tantissimo non restai per i figli ma per noi: lei i figli e io. Quando l affrontai alla scoperta le dissi , in modo sincero, che nn l amavo perchè madre dei miei figli, ma che era la madre dei miei figli perchè l amavo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so , sono passati 11 anni. per me essere assieme, fare figli, condividere gioie e lutti vuol dire anche questo.Il messaggio che spero sia passato è che assieme , se c' è amore, si supera molto...lei quando ha toccato questo argomento è stato per mettere me su e non per cercare alibi. è vero che glielo ho rinfacciato quando scoprii.


Ho immaginato che fosse stato una specie di lapsus. Se è una scelta determinata dalla sola responsabilità per i figli si tiene per sé.
Ovviamente si chiede (si rinfaccia) perché non abbia agito nello stesso modo.


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Eh......
> Per questo dicevo era meglio non dirlo.....


Infatti,la chiarezza va fatta prima non nel mentre o nel dopo....
Certamente la moglie qualche segno indelebile pure lei l'ha ricevuto!
E solo lei può sapere quale incidenza tale vicenda possa aver avuto nel suo tradimento.
(occhio non vede...)


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondi.


Va bene, allora rispondo, e rispondo sia da figlio che da coniuge, e il tono e l’impeto saranno inevitabilmente diversi 

Da figlio:

Anche se i miei sono ormai in braccio a Dio, io mi sono rotto i coglioni di genitori che si “sacrificano” per il figlio. Io non voglio sacrifici per ME, né da figlio né da altro.

Quel che può darmi spontaneamente e sinceramente mia madre è un bacio e una carezza?: me li prendo e me li gusto, io guardo il mio, e voglio che il MIO sia LIBERO da sacrifici.

Non me ne faccio di una sega di una madre che si “sacrifica” per me facendomi divertire tutto il giorno, o dandomi fulgidi esempi, al netto di quella spontaneità del bacio e della carezza, lascio questo volentieri a chi sa chi sa apprezzare questo.

E ti dico anche il perché: perché i sacrifici si pagano, e quasi sempre si fanno pesare. E io non voglio debiti.

Da genitore:

Separarsi tra coniugi è questione di coniugi, legata non solo a trombate fuori, ma anche a mille altri aspetti, caratteriali, economici, di mancanza di rispetto o incomprensioni a mille livelli.

Se c’e stata la trombata o le trombate, per me il problema era altro, NON le trombate

Ci si separa (o non ci si separa) per ALTRO, non per le trombate, anche se so bene che per molti quell’ALTRO (se non c’e la trombata) è pari a zero

Questo secondo me, di base (e so che per altri questo è un concetto incomprensibile)

I figli c’entrano di riflesso, loro malgrado, è inevitabile, anche se ci piacerebbe tanto non fosse così

Per cui.. è impossibile che se mia moglie scopa fuori e vien beccata da me e ci separiamo, ciò non abbia alcun riflesso nel suo essere madre, agli occhi di mio figlio

Ma i riflessi ci sono anche se non ce la fa più a stare con me per mille altri motivi, e con infinita onestà, e senza avere instaurato alcuna storia extra, mi dice che desidera separare le nostre strade

Un figlio vede mamma e papà che si separano, e per quanto mi riguarda è TUTTO quel che dovrebbe vedere.

A volte vede o sente ciò che sta dietro, purtroppo… a volte i genitori gettano in faccia al figlio ciò che sta dietro, (ancora più) purtroppo…

Sta secondo me agli adulti (o presunti tali) “coprire” o dimensionare le motivazioni che portano a lasciarsi, cercando di preservare il ruolo che saranno comunque “condannati” a continuare a fare, con i figli, e cioè i genitori separati, evitando pubblicamente di spalettarsi merda l’uno verso l’altro.

Io posso fare la mia parte.. evidentemente, e la farei fino in fondo e con ogni sforzo, NELL’INTERESSE dei mie figli, per la loro salubrità nel rapporto con la madre, e col sesso femminile in genere.

Che non vuol dire: “mamma è brava anche se ha trombato fuori” ma vuol dire: “giudica mamma per come fa la mamma con TE, non per quel che possa aver fatto o continuare a fare da DONNA”

E lo farei anche per un altro semplice motivo, e cioè perché la MADRE dei miei figli L’HO SCELTA IO, non l’hanno scelta loro, e quindi, per assurdo, devo difendere una MIA scelta anche davanti a loro.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, allora rispondo, e rispondo sia da figlio che da coniuge, e il tono e l’impeto saranno inevitabilmente diversi
> 
> Da figlio:
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto soprattutto l'ultima parte


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, allora rispondo, e rispondo sia da figlio che da coniuge, e il tono e l’impeto saranno inevitabilmente diversi
> 
> Da figlio:
> 
> ...


Ieri ero al parchetto giochi con mio figlio: ero ben contenta, perché da venerdì pomeriggio era partito col padre ed era rientrato solo domenica sera. Morale mi e' mancato un casino. Ero ben contenta di farlo giocare coi suoi amichetti. Ho visto alle altalene una coppia di genitori, con una bimba più o meno della stessa età del mio. Ho sentito lui parlare a lei con un tono che conosco molto bene: stava mettendo paletti ai programmi di lei, dicendole che avrebbe fatto non so cosa solo se in ufficio avesse trovato tutto tranquillo. Ho visto subito dall'esterno che era una coppia  "che non andava". Ci sono cose che percepisci. Mio figlio stava giocando su uno scivolo più in là. Poco dopo e' arrivata anche questa bambina. Non so se stesse correndo troppo o cosa: non ho visto, ma la mamma deve averla strattonata, o trattenuta. Ho sentito il padre dirle che cavolo stesse facendo, lei che rispondeva di essere nervosa, lui che ribatteva bell'esempio che dai a tua figlia e le chiedeva di chi fosse la colpa di quello strattone, lei che rispondeva che probabilmente la colpa era di entrambi. La bimba nel frattempo era arrivata allo scivolo, ha fatto una scivolata da svogliata. Poi hanno preso e se ne sono andati. Mi sono rallegrata perché sono momenti che conosco bene, e i toni purtroppo li conosce anche mio figlio. Riconosco bene quando l'atmosfera potrebbe essere tagliata con un flessibile. Ero contenta che in quel momento c'eravamo io, mio figlio, gli amichetti. Ero contenta che l'unico pensiero fosse quello di sgridarlo bonariamente perché aveva deciso di tuffarsi di testa dallo scivolo, e vederlo cio' malgrado ridere per la bravata.


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, allora rispondo, e rispondo sia da figlio che da coniuge, e il tono e l’impeto saranno inevitabilmente diversi
> 
> Da figlio:
> 
> ...


Tutto sto pistolotto per dire: fate un po come ve pare quello che ve pare in pratica 

Il neretto: I figli la vedono benissimo la contraddizione di una madre che li educa e rimprovera alla lealtà e poi viene beccata a fare il contrario. 
Grandi o piccoli che siano non sono stupidi e le contraddizioni le vedono benissimo, anche quelle che il nostro misero comportamento perbenista cerca di nascondere.
E se sono maggiorenni, come quelli di questa storia sono abilitati anche a dare i giudizi ed adottare i comportamenti che riterranno più opportuni.
Del resto non si capisce perchè se da maggiorenni sono ritenuti in grado di condurre una autonoma vita sessuale non dovrebbero esserre in  grado di farsi una idea sul comportamento dei genitori.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto sto pistolotto per dire: fate un po come ve pare quello che ve pare in pratica
> 
> Il neretto: I figli la vedono benissimo la contraddizione di una madre che li educa e rimprovera alla lealtà e poi viene beccata a fare il contrario.
> Grandi o piccoli che siano non sono stupidi e le contraddizioni le vedono benissimo, anche quelle che il nostro misero comportamento perbenista cerca di nascondere.
> ...


Però io che sono genitore e più adulto di te posso anche aiutarti a capire che quel giudizio é sbagliato se stai giudicando la mamma e non la donna 
Mi sembra una questione di comodo dire : sono grandi e si fanno la loro idea
Anche i miei figli ultimamente hanno "attaccato" il padre in alcune sue uscite infelici in momenti di forte nervosismo dovuto alla nostra situazione 
Avrei potuto restare a guardare anche perché hanno fatto un paio di paragoni con me che portavano farina al mio sacco.
Finita la discussione li ho presi da parte e gli ho ricordato che un padre e una madre sono umani e in quanto tali sbagliano questo non fa di lui un padre di merda e di non dimenticarsi mai tutt'e le cose positive che ha fatto fino ad oggi.
I miei toni sono stati accesi anche nel ricordare loro il rispetto che devono al loro padre e ho ribadito che nonostante tutto io non avrei potuto scegliere un uomo diverso con cui concepirli. E che lo rifarei se dovessi riscegliere.


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


Non solo sei stato coraggioso, ma hai avuto anche una consapevolezza e padronanza di te stesso e della situazione notevoli.

Anch'io gli parlai più volte, anche piangendo, sinceramente in crisi, non riferendomi ad una situazione specifica, ma confessandogli di sentirmi vulnerabile nei confronti delle attenzioni di altri per via delle mancanze nel nostro rapporto.

Non mi chiese mai se era una considerazione generalizzata o se c'era qualche situazione specifica. Mi disse che era una cosa comprensibile per lui, ma che era fatto così, e che comunque anche lui poteva trovare delle cose nel nostro rapporto che magari non andavano perfettamente. 

Allora pensavo che l'amore potesse colmare certe differenze e farmi sentire meno certe mancanze. Non è stato così e la situazione è progressivamente scivolata in una sorta di cristallizzazione precaria, ora fragilissima.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non solo sei stato coraggioso, ma hai avuto anche una consapevolezza e padronanza di te stesso e della situazione notevoli.
> 
> Anch'io gli parlai più volte, anche piangendo, sinceramente in crisi, non riferendomi ad una situazione specifica, ma confessandogli di sentirmi vulnerabile nei confronti delle attenzioni di altri per via delle mancanze nel nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


Però credo sia diverso
Ovvero faccio presente che ci sono mancanze che potrebbero portarmi a..
Diverso è: sto bene con te ma ti metto al corrente che sono attratta da qualcuno di specifico
La mia reazione non sarebbe positiva in questo caso


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non solo sei stato coraggioso, ma hai avuto anche una consapevolezza e padronanza di te stesso e della situazione notevoli.
> 
> Anch'io gli parlai più volte, anche piangendo, sinceramente in crisi, non riferendomi ad una situazione specifica, ma confessandogli di sentirmi vulnerabile nei confronti delle attenzioni di altri per via delle mancanze nel nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...




coraggioso o incoscente ....sono passati 11 anni...ora la situazione è diversa


----------



## twinpeaks (18 Aprile 2017)

Il matrimonio limita fortemente la libertà dei coniugi, e quindi "i sacrifici" d'ogni genere, anzitutto il sacrificio di altre possibilità erotiche, ci sono per forza. Come sempre, il sacrificio può essere vissuto soggettivamente in una gamma di emozioni che va dalla letizia all'intollerabilità. Influenzano molto la percezione soggettiva del sacrificio a) le condizioni di vita generali e l'abitudine al sacrificio che comportano b) se l'ideologia dominante ponga l'accento sui doveri o sui diritti.

Per i figli, questo aspetto del matrimonio (il sacrificio della libertà dei genitori) è prevalente, per il semplice motivo che sul piano psichico, i figli restano tributari della loro identità ai genitori, come, in altre condizioni sociali tuttora prevalenti nel mondo, essi dipendono dai genitori per la loro stessa sopravvivenza fisica (l'inermità dell'uomo è lunghissima). La dipendenza psichica dei figli dai genitori cessa, se tutto va bene, quando loro stessi diventano genitori, alla lettera o metaforicamente (se invece non tutto va bene perdura sino alla morte, intendo la morte dei figli).

Questo è un fatto nudo e crudo, che nessuna persuasione ideologica può modificare. 

Nel vissuto dei figli, l'agnizione del tradimento erotico di uno o entrambi i genitori è sempre una rottura dell'identità propria, che viene revocata in dubbio ("adesso io chi sono?"). Dal loro punto di vista, è (quasi) sempre più grave il tradimento erotico della madre (madre che tradisce = fonte della vita inquinata, fuoco sacro che si spegne). Il tradimento erotico del padre è grave nel suo aspetto di infrazione della giustizia/promessa, più grave ancora per le figlie femmine perchè rasenta sempre un atto di seduzione nei loro riguardi ("se papà non scopa solo con mamma può scopare anche con me", un pensiero che turba la figlia nel profondo perchè la attrae ). Molto raro che la stessa dinamica si manifesti nei figli maschi a seguito del tradimento della madre. In questo caso, molto frequente invece che i figli maschi disprezzino e rinneghino il padre perchè si è lasciato tradire, cioè non ha protetto la famiglia dall'irruzione del nemico esterno (padre tradito = forza che si disgrega, nemico che fa breccia nelle mura). Un'ottima illustrazione di quel che accade nel profondo della psiche dei figli quando il padre venga tradito è il ciclo bretone, in particolare le storie di Re Artù, Lancillotto e Ginevra, e quella del Re Pescatore.

Grazie a Dio la resilienza degli esseri umani è sbalorditiva, e quindi può finir bene o benino anche quel che comincia molto male (però può anche finir peggio). Sarebbe meglio per tutti se si tenesse presente che la realtà della vita psichica profonda NON è modificabile, anche se ci piacerebbe, se contrasta con le nostre persuasioni filosofiche o ideologiche, i nostri interessi, i nostri desideri, persino le nostre posizioni politiche, tutte cose che hanno la loro piena legittimità ma che vanno considerate entro i limiti che hanno, quelli della nostra vita cosciente (vita cosciente: vita incosciente = atollo:  oceano).

Per scherzare un po', se uno è "di sinistra" e la realtà della vita psichica gli sembra "di destra" (ed effettivamente, se la considera sotto questo rispetto, lo è) può anche votarle contro, ma le elezioni non le vincerà mai.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto sto pistolotto per dire: fate un po come ve pare quello che ve pare in pratica
> 
> Il neretto: I figli la vedono benissimo la contraddizione di una madre che li educa e rimprovera alla lealtà e poi viene beccata a fare il contrario.
> Grandi o piccoli che siano non sono stupidi e le contraddizioni le vedono benissimo, anche quelle che il nostro misero comportamento perbenista cerca di nascondere.
> ...


Mah..
Brunetta mi ha invitato a rispondere, e l'ho fatto, tutto qui

E non era una specifica sulla moglie del nostro amico, ma una risposta a Brunetta.

Lo ridico per l'ennesima volta, io che madre sia stata o sia questa donna NON LO SO

Nonostante il pistolotto, ci hai letto una cosa che non ho scritto,(fate come ve pare) che non penso, e che, sinceramente, detto mentre a stento mi trattengo dal ridere,.. non ci incastra assolutamente una sega..:rotfl:


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però io che sono genitore e più adulto di te posso anche aiutarti a capire che quel giudizio é sbagliato se stai giudicando la mamma e non la donna
> Mi sembra una questione di comodo dire : sono grandi e si fanno la loro idea
> Anche i miei figli ultimamente hanno "attaccato" il padre in alcune sue uscite infelici in momenti di forte nervosismo dovuto alla nostra situazione
> Avrei potuto restare a guardare anche perché hanno fatto un paio di paragoni con me che portavano farina al mio sacco.
> ...


Ok, anch' io difenderei come te lo status di genitore in quanto tale, per una questione di dignità della persona, non per giustificare comportamenti. Ma non è il punto della faccenda, secondo me.
Il punto del problema è lo svilimento della fiducia e perciò del ruolo di educatore di un genitore che viene beccato a fare il contrario di quello che predica. E' la dimostrazione di coerenza la base dell' educazione. (Il famoso esempio).
Una caduta di fiducia per certi versi è simile e speculare a quella che subisce il coniuge tradito.
I figli sono abilissimi a notare le contraddizioni. 
Per parlare di questo 3d vedono secondo me nella madre che si adopera in effusioni con qualcuno che non è il padre un tradimento anche verso di loro ed un messaggio in contraddizione con quello che nel tempo è stato loro impresso.
Perchè anche loro nel tempo sono "diventati" qualcuno, questo non dobbiamo dimenticarlo.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Risponderà Franco ma io sarei sollevata se un uomo fosse così sincero perché  mi darebbe la possibilità di cercare insieme una soluzione .
> 
> Il mio attuale compagno mi ha detto una sera
> Se mai fossi attratta da un altro uomo ti prego di parlarmene
> Io lo trovo un bel gesto


Bellissimo gesto e se tu lo facessi sarebbe una dichiarazione d amore .


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Il matrimonio limita fortemente la libertà dei coniugi, e quindi "i sacrifici" d'ogni genere, anzitutto il sacrificio di altre possibilità erotiche, ci sono per forza. Come sempre, il sacrificio può essere vissuto soggettivamente in una gamma di emozioni che va dalla letizia all'intollerabilità. Influenzano molto la percezione soggettiva del sacrificio a) le condizioni di vita generali e l'abitudine al sacrificio che comportano b) se l'ideologia dominante ponga l'accento sui doveri o sui diritti.
> 
> Per i figli, questo aspetto del matrimonio (il sacrificio della libertà dei genitori) è prevalente, per il semplice motivo che sul piano psichico, i figli restano tributari della loro identità ai genitori, come, in altre condizioni sociali tuttora prevalenti nel mondo, essi dipendono dai genitori per la loro stessa sopravvivenza fisica (l'inermità dell'uomo è lunghissima). La dipendenza psichica dei figli dai genitori cessa, se tutto va bene, quando loro stessi diventano genitori, alla lettera o metaforicamente (se invece non tutto va bene perdura sino alla morte, intendo la morte dei figli).
> 
> ...


Concordo soprattutto sul fatto che razionalmente possiamo pensare e dire quello che ci pare, ma non possiamo controllare il vissuto interno nostro, figuriamoci dei figli.


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo soprattutto sul fatto che razionalmente possiamo pensare e dire quello che ci pare, ma non possiamo controllare il vissuto interno nostro, figuriamoci dei figli.


Quoto anch'io. 

Da figlia prima che da madre.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo soprattutto sul fatto che razionalmente possiamo pensare e dire quello che ci pare, ma non possiamo controllare il vissuto interno nostro, figuriamoci dei figli.


Mi sto preoccupando : da venerdì sono sempre d accordo con brunetta , al 100%


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va bene, allora rispondo, e rispondo sia da figlio che da coniuge, e il tono e l’impeto saranno inevitabilmente diversi
> 
> Da figlio:
> 
> ...


Twinpicks ha risposto già e meglio di quanto possa fare io.

Per quanto mi riguarda io intendevo proprio un'altra cosa con sacrificio.
Anche perché qualsiasi sacrificio rinfacciato non è più sacro.
Per me sacrificio è fare qualcosa di sacro, compartecipare alla sacralità della vita. È questa intenzione intellettuale e sentimentale, oserei dire spirituale, che fa di noi dei genitori oltre alla mera generazione fisica e all'accudimento materiale.
Ma sarebbe anche ridicolo considerare la rinuncia a una scopata o alla miseria di emozioni erotiche un sacrificio.
Io non pensavo a niente di simile, ma a un impegno per rendere bello quello che si vive.


Paradossalmente era questa bellezza e questa sacralità e questo tripudio di vita che gli erano estranei che facevano sentire a disagio mio marito. Ma il mio grave errore è stato non volere rendermi conto che certe cose non si superano semplicemente dando l'opportunità di vedere la bellezza.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sto preoccupando : da venerdì sono sempre d accordo con brunetta , al 100%


Mi stupisce che a volte non avvenga :carneval:


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Twinpicks ha risposto già e meglio di quanto possa fare io.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda io intendevo proprio un'altra cosa con sacrificio.
> Anche perché qualsiasi sacrificio rinfacciato non è più sacro.
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi stupisce che a volte non avvenga :carneval:


Ti confesso che a volte mi sei stata sulle palle enormemente


----------



## ilnikko (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sto preoccupando : da venerdì sono sempre d accordo con brunetta , al 100%


Tranquillo...passerà pure questa


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti confesso che a volte mi sei stata sulle palle enormemente


Succede, generalmente finché non mi si conosce. Dopo... è ammmore :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tranquillo...passerà pure questa


:bleble:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti confesso che a volte mi sei stata sulle palle enormemente


Non ti preoccupare la Bruni ci è  abituata mi sa, ogni tot ha queste dichiarazioni "d'amore" :rotfl:


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tranquillo...passerà pure questa


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Paradossalmente era questa bellezza e questa sacralità e questo tripudio di vita che gli erano estranei che facevano sentire a disagio mio marito. Ma il mio grave errore è stato non volere rendermi conto che certe cose non si superano semplicemente dando l'opportunità di vedere la bellezza.


Se mi replichi scrivendo in questo modo, mi fai pentire di aver scritto quel post, perché io avevo detto che se tu me lo chiedevi da un'ottica personale (tuoi trascorsi di coppia) , io sarei stato a disagio.

  [MENTION=7008]twinpeaks[/MENTION] non mi ha risposto, perché io non ho fatto a lui ne ad altri alcuna domanda, ma ho esposto le mie sensazioni autonome e ben formate e strutturate

Al massimo può chiedermi qualcosa circa quanto ho scritto... Se gli interessa e se è incuriosito o non ha chiaro qualcosa, o se nota incongruenze.

Io son qui per tutti


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi replichi scrivendo in questo modo, mi fai pentire di aver scritto quel post, perché io avevo detto che se tu me lo chiedevi da un'ottica personale (tuoi trascorsi di coppia) , io sarei stato a disagio.
> 
> @_twinpeaks_ non mi ha risposto, perché io non ho fatto a lui ne ad altri alcuna domanda, ma ho esposto le mie sensazioni autonome e ben formate e strutturate
> 
> ...


Pentito di che?
Ho spiegato nel concreto cosa è accaduto.
Twinpicks ti ha risposto senza risponderti perché è stato sul tema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


 hai avuto coraggio a confessare, io se fossi stata tua moglie sarei rimasta nella coppia per i figli e la famiglia. Ma dentro di me avrei avuto l'inferno. Mi sarei rosa nel tempo,  se tu fossi rimasto perché mi amavi 
 o solo per dovere verso la famiglia. Non ti avrei più amato c9me prima. Il prima non esisteva più.Non so perché te la prendi tanto per quello che ha fatto tua moglie. Si è sentita "veramente" amata in quei momenti da quella persona. Di te non aveva più la certezza. Dopo aver letto questa parte della tua storia sinceramente non ti capisco. Dichiarare o nascondere, per te fa la differenza? No, per me fa la differenza quando il mio compagno non mi ama più. E tu per un periodo (spetta te quantificare) non l'hai più amata. Ora tu non perdoni, ma a suo tempo lei lo ha fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pentito di che?
> Ho spiegato nel concreto cosa è accaduto.
> Twinpicks ti ha risposto senza risponderti perché è stato sul tema.


Cazzi miei

Quanto al post di twin l'ho riletto 2 volte e condivido con interesse l'analisi

Ma non ci trovo alcun punto di frizione con quanto avevo scritto nel mio post

Tu sì?

Me lo segnali x favore, son curioso?

Anche copia/incolla di un pezzo del mio e di un pezzo del suo post, che a tuo avviso cozzano


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai avuto coraggio a confessare, io se fossi stata tua moglie sarei rimasta nella coppia per i figli e la famiglia. Ma dentro di me avrei avuto l'inferno. Mi sarei rosa nel tempo,  se tu fossi rimasto perché mi amavi
> o solo per dovere verso la famiglia. Non ti avrei più amato c9me prima. Il prima non esisteva più.Non so perché te la prendi tanto per quello che ha fatto tua moglie. Si è sentita "veramente" amata in quei momenti da quella persona. Di te non aveva più la certezza. Dopo aver letto questa parte della tua storia sinceramente non ti capisco. Dichiarare o nascondere, per te fa la differenza? No, per me fa la differenza quando il mio compagno non mi ama più. E tu per un periodo (spetta te quantificare) non l'hai più amata. Ora tu non perdoni, ma a suo tempo lei lo ha fatto.


Non è proprio così , comunque grazie .


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ti confesso che a volte mi sei stata sulle palle enormemente


.
come ti capisco 
A me ha trattato molto peggio di come ha fatto con te per anni poi mi ha conosciuto ed è scoppiato l'amore :inlove:


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai avuto coraggio a confessare, io se fossi stata tua moglie sarei rimasta nella coppia per i figli e la famiglia. Ma dentro di me avrei avuto l'inferno. Mi sarei rosa nel tempo,  se tu fossi rimasto perché mi amavi
> o solo per dovere verso la famiglia. Non ti avrei più amato c9me prima. Il prima non esisteva più.Non so perché te la prendi tanto per quello che ha fatto tua moglie. Si è sentita "veramente" amata in quei momenti da quella persona. Di te non aveva più la certezza. Dopo aver letto questa parte della tua storia sinceramente non ti capisco. Dichiarare o nascondere, per te fa la differenza? No, per me fa la differenza quando il mio compagno non mi ama più. E tu per un periodo (spetta te quantificare) non l'hai più amata. Ora tu non perdoni, ma a suo tempo lei lo ha fatto.


Io quando mi sono sentito turbato le ho chiesto aiuto . Essere coppia e' anche aiutarsi nei momenti di crisi . Se non L avessi amata se non avessi avuto lei nel cuore mi sarei fatto una storia estra con tante emozioni e tante scopate . Non le ho detto che non L amavo più ( cosa nn vera d altronde ) non le ho detto che ero innamorato di una altra ( non lo ero ) le ho detto la verità : che questa donna mi turbava e mi dava sensazioni ... non ho mai mentito per vederla , non sono mai andato a casa sua a scopare , mai presa per mano , chiacchierate e sguardi .


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cazzi miei
> 
> Quanto al post di twin l'ho riletto 2 volte e condivido con interesse l'analisi
> 
> ...


Figurati se ho voglia di fare sto lavoro.
Se non lo vedi fatti tuoi.
Posso rispondere cafona anch'io se ci tieni.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> come ti capisco
> A me ha trattato molto peggio di come ha fatto con te per anni poi mi ha conosciuto ed è scoppiato l'amore :inlove:


:loso:  :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io quando mi sono sentito turbato le ho chiesto aiuto . Essere coppia e' anche aiutarsi nei momenti di crisi . Se non L avessi amata se non avessi avuto lei nel cuore mi sarei fatto una storia estra con tante emozioni e tante scopate . Non le ho detto che non L amavo più ( cosa nn vera d altronde ) non le ho detto che ero innamorato di una altra ( non lo ero ) le ho detto la verità : che questa donna mi turbava e mi dava sensazioni ... non ho mai mentito per vederla , non sono mai andato a casa sua a scopare , mai presa per mano , chiacchierate e sguardi .


Era quello che mi sarei aspettata.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che mi sarei aspettata.


Non voglio togliere altro spazio a leroluni per cui la finisco qui , al limite continuiamo nel mio 3D , ma se lei quando conobbe il tipo me l avesse detto , sicuramente non mi avrebbe fatto piacere , ma L avrei inteso come " prendersi cura di noi " certamente non come un tradimento come lo intende [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io quando mi sono sentito turbato le ho chiesto aiuto . Essere coppia e' anche aiutarsi nei momenti di crisi . Se non L avessi amata se non avessi avuto lei nel cuore mi sarei fatto una storia estra con tante emozioni e tante scopate . Non le ho detto che non L amavo più ( cosa nn vera d altronde ) non le ho detto che ero innamorato di una altra ( non lo ero ) le ho detto la verità : che questa donna mi turbava e mi dava sensazioni ... non ho mai mentito per vederla , non sono mai andato a casa sua a scopare , mai presa per mano , chiacchierate e sguardi .


 no, se fossero stati solo sguardi e turbamento per quale motivo l' avresti detto a tua moglie ? Per quale motivo dovevo chiedere il suo aiuto ? Non potevi gestirla da solo. Scusa ma non mi torna, guarda che è molto più pericoloso un innamoramento che una scopata.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, se fossero stati solo sguardi e turbamento per quale motivo l' avresti detto a tua moglie ? Per quale motivo dovevo chiedere il suo aiuto ? Non potevi gestirla da solo. Scusa ma non mi torna, guarda che è molto più pericoloso un innamoramento che una scopata.


Forse perché si stava aprendo una falla nel nostro rapporto ? Perché era con lei che volevo certe cose e causa la quotidianità ci davamo scontati ? Perché mi sono reso conto che volevo lei ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no, se fossero stati solo sguardi e turbamento per quale motivo l' avresti detto a tua moglie ? Per quale motivo dovevo chiedere il suo aiuto ? Non potevi gestirla da solo. Scusa ma non mi torna, guarda che è molto più pericoloso un innamoramento che una scopata.


Perché? Per condividere!
Che intimità c'è se non si condividono queste cose?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Per condividere!
> Che intimità c'è se non si condividono queste cose?


 ma non sono la mamma di mio marito che mi viene a raccontare che si è innamorato di una e dobbiamo risolvere la cosa insieme. Stai scherzando, sono Tua moglie e certe cose le decidi tu, vuoi stare con me o con un' altra. Io queste cos3 le faccio con i miei figli, non lo farei mai con mio marito.È questione di rispetto, di me come moglie. Scusa.non ce l'ho con te, ma a queste cose del confidarsi non ci credo, io rimarrei non male di più.Parlo di me


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse perché si stava aprendo una falla nel nostro rapporto ? Perché era con lei che volevo certe cose e causa la quotidianità ci davamo scontati ? Perché mi sono reso conto che volevo lei ?


o forse perché temevicosa sarebbe successo. O forse temevo di fare la scelta sbagliata e ti saresti trovato col sedere per terra. Scusa non voglio mancarti di rispetto, è un modo diretto che ho di esprimermi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non sono la mamma di mio marito che mi viene a raccontare che si è innamorato di una e dobbiamo risolvere la cosa insieme. Stai scherzando, sono Tua moglie e certe cose le decidi tu, vuoi stare con me o con un' altra. Io queste cos3 le faccio con i miei figli, non lo farei mai con mio marito.È questione di rispetto, di me come moglie. Scusa.non ce l'ho con te, ma a queste cose del confidarsi non ci credo, io rimarrei non male di più.Parlo di me


Abbiamo un'idea molto diversa di confidenza e intimità. Non sposiamoci!
Seriamente, se non si evita di dire queste cose si interpreta un ruolo diverso da quello di partner di vita. 
I ruolo di mamma non c'entra proprio niente. Anzi io troverei anomalo che un figlio chiedesse a me madre come gestire le sue relazioni sentimentali e sessuali.
Se non c'è tra partner quel tipo di relazione che mette in comune emozioni e fantasie, mi pare che ci sia solo quello che si vuole mostrare, insomma un rapporto con riserva.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non sono la mamma di mio marito che mi viene a raccontare che si è innamorato di una e dobbiamo risolvere la cosa insieme. Stai scherzando, sono Tua moglie e certe cose le decidi tu, vuoi stare con me o con un' altra. Io queste cos3 le faccio con i miei figli, non lo farei mai con mio marito.È questione di rispetto, di me come moglie. Scusa.non ce l'ho con te, ma a queste cose del confidarsi non ci credo, io rimarrei non male di più.Parlo di me


straquoto
hai espresso esattamente il mio pensiero
Se hai problemi con me ne parliamo insieme fino allo sfinimento
Le tue paturnie con un'altra te le smazzi
Manca solo che devo aiutarti io o darti io le motivazioni per allontanarla


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> straquoto
> hai espresso esattamente il mio pensiero
> Se hai problemi con me ne parliamo insieme fino allo sfinimento
> Le tue paturnie con un'altra te le smazzi
> Manca solo che devo aiutarti io o darti io le motivazioni per allontanarla


 allora mi sposo con te e non con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]. È importante avere la stessa prospettiva.


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Forse perché si stava aprendo una falla nel nostro rapporto ? Perché era con lei che volevo certe cose e causa la quotidianità ci davamo scontati ? Perché mi sono reso conto che volevo lei ?


La sincerità non è profeta in questa patria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

[MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION], quello che dici mi ricorda il film via col vento, Ashley innamorato di Rossella ma alla fine sposa, rende madre, e fa soffrire la consapevole  Melania. Hai presente?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> La sincerità non è profeta in questa patria.


.
Questo non c'entra con la sincerità
La sincerità è dirmi che non stai bene con me, che abbiamo un problema, che mi senti lontana ecc ecc
Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questo non c'entra con la sincerità
> La sincerità è dirmi che non stai bene con me, che abbiamo un problema, che mi senti lontana ecc ecc
> Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
> Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta


Giusto. Meglio non dirlo


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> @_francoff_, quello che dici mi ricorda il film via col vento, Ashley innamorato di Rossella ma alla fine sposa, rende madre, e fa soffrire la consapevole  Melania. Hai presente?


Ashley non è innamorato di Rossella e non fa soffrire Melania. Forse non l'hai visto 80 volte come me.


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ashley non è innamorato di Rossella e non fa soffrire Melania. Forse non l'hai visto 80 volte come me.




Come no?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Giusto. Meglio non dirlo


.
Non per farsi gli affari propri ma proprio perchè non condividi con me una cosa per farmene portare un peso quando essendo adulto dovresti essere in grado di gestirla
A me sembra uno scaricare la cosa, metterla sul piatto. Esattamente come confessare un tradimento. 
Per me questa non è sincerità è liberarsi la coscienza


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non per farsi gli affari propri ma proprio perchè non condividi con me una cosa per farmene portare un peso quando essendo adulto dovresti essere in grado di gestirla
> A me sembra uno scaricare la cosa, metterla sul piatto. Esattamente come confessare un tradimento.
> Per me questa non è sincerità è liberarsi la coscienza


Appunto io non lo dico.......
Scusa non lo diciamo


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questo non c'entra con la sincerità
> La sincerità è dirmi che non stai bene con me, che abbiamo un problema, che mi senti lontana ecc ecc
> Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
> Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta


Quoto!


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come no?


Per carità lasciate stare Via col vento!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come no?





Divì ha detto:


> Per carità lasciate stare Via col vento!


Lasciamo stare :singleeye:


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare :singleeye:


Mi sposerò con brunetta


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non per farsi gli affari propri ma proprio perchè non condividi con me una cosa per farmene portare un peso quando essendo adulto dovresti essere in grado di gestirla
> A me sembra uno scaricare la cosa, metterla sul piatto. Esattamente come confessare un tradimento.
> Per me questa non è sincerità è liberarsi la coscienza


È davvero difficile capire cosa sia meglio
Io sono X la sincerità e non ci vedo un liberarsi la coscienza ma sono sensazioni mie
Altro possono percepire diversamente come farfalla


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ashley non è innamorato di Rossella e non fa soffrire Melania. Forse non l'hai visto 80 volte come me.


 guardalo ancora!


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciamo stare :singleeye:


Nono adesso lo spieghi a Ginevra .... e poi le spieghi anche il Buio oltre la siepe


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> guardalo ancora!


Comunque a me Ashley stava proprio sulle balle  quindi no povero Franco a lui non somiglia per niente. 

Comunque credo che la verità è nel mezzo. 
Rivelare una forte attrazione per un altra donna secondo me può minare una relazione, anche se questa non si concretizza. E' l'idea stessa che il tuo lui a desiderare altro che ti fa cambiare il modo di guardare la coppia. 
Se poi questo è lo scopo, va bene, ma va bene anche essere onesti dicendo che c'è qualcosa che nel rapporto manca senza dover essere per forza totalmente "sinceri". 
Io ho sempre visto l'onestà e la sincerità come due cose ben distinte. 

Detto questo ti rifaccio la domanda, lei lo ha vissuto come un tradimento?! Questo può aver influenzato anche se in modo inconsapevole la vostra coppia?! Sei sicuro che anche lei con altre parole non ti abbia manifestato i suoi problemi?


----------



## iosolo (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Nono adesso lo spieghi a Ginevra .... e poi le spieghi anche il Buio oltre la siepe


Anche a me please


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non per farsi gli affari propri ma proprio perchè non condividi con me una cosa per farmene portare un peso quando essendo adulto dovresti essere in grado di gestirla
> A me sembra uno scaricare la cosa, metterla sul piatto. Esattamente come confessare un tradimento.
> Per me questa non è sincerità è liberarsi la coscienza


Anche io lo troverei molto strano

Se me lo dici c'è una ragione specifica, e vorrei saperlo.. "perché sono sincera" non mi sarebbe affatto sufficiente.

Vorrei capire il PERCHÉ mi coinvolgi

E se mi rispondesse "perché tu mi "salvi" dal peccato"  la mia replica sarebbe chiara:
"Ma vai a cagare! "


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Comunque a me Ashley* stava proprio sulle balle  quindi no povero Franco a lui non somiglia per niente.
> 
> Comunque credo che la verità è nel mezzo.
> Rivelare una forte attrazione per un altra donna secondo me può minare una relazione, anche se questa non si concretizza. E' l'idea stessa che il tuo lui a desiderare altro che ti fa cambiare il modo di guardare la coppia.
> ...


.
Molle come un fico ciucciato


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io lo troverei molto strano
> 
> Se me lo dici c'è una ragione specifica, e vorrei saperlo.. "perché sono sincera" non mi sarebbe affatto sufficiente.
> 
> ...


.
Se mi sposo con [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] e mi separo poi ti sposi con me?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sposerò con brunetta


:inlove: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Nono adesso lo spieghi a Ginevra .... e poi le spieghi anche il Buio oltre la siepe


Scema :carneval:


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ognuno fa anche in base al proprio vissuto . Io la vissi anche al contrario con una morosa in gioventù . Finite le superiori lei iniziò a lavorare io ingegneria . Facoltà impegnativa che ti porta via tanto tempo . A questo aggiunsi dell attività politica . Unendo i 2 impegni non ci vedevamo mai . Un tizio che le faceva il filo da tempo senza successo si fece avanti nuovamente in quel periodo . Lei mi parlo' della cosa , prima dei nostri problemi che erano la causa poi mi disse di questo che in passato lei non si era mai filato ma ora , con me assente , iniziava a vedere voglia di incontrarlo ( la accompagnava alla corriera e parlavano nient altro ) . Mi fece male , ma L abbracciai subito e apprezzai come gesto di cura nei nostri confronti . Io anche ora a distanza di tanti anni apprezzo ciò che fece , non l ho mai considerato uno scaricarsi la coscienza ma condivisione e cura del nostro rapporto .


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Comunque a me Ashley stava proprio sulle balle  quindi no povero Franco a lui non somiglia per niente.
> 
> Comunque credo che la verità è nel mezzo.
> Rivelare una forte attrazione per un altra donna secondo me può minare una relazione, anche se questa non si concretizza. E' l'idea stessa che il tuo lui a desiderare altro che ti fa cambiare il modo di guardare la coppia.
> ...


Non lo so


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io lo troverei molto strano
> 
> Se me lo dici c'è una ragione specifica, e vorrei saperlo.. "perché sono sincera" non mi sarebbe affatto sufficiente.
> 
> ...


Hai capito una cippa


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :inlove: :rotfl:


Secondo me litigheremmo tutti i 
giorni


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se mi sposo con [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] e mi separo poi ti sposi con me?


Si


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai capito una cippa


Me lo dicono tutti :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Si può provare attrazione per un'altra persona senza che ci sia nulla che non vada nella relazione principale.
Se ci sono problemi e l'attrazione è incidentale o solo sintomatica parlarne è solo un espediente per non parlare dei problemi.
Se invece l'attrazione per l'altra persona viene messa nel rapporto viene automaticamente depotenziata e diventa argomento per comprendere cosa in quel momento ci coinvolge e che, in quanto riguarda uno dei componenti della coppia, riguarda entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Secondo me litigheremmo tutti i
> giorni


Sei interista?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può provare attrazione per un'altra persona senza che ci sia nulla che non vada nella relazione principale.
> Se ci sono problemi e l'attrazione è incidentale o solo sintomatica parlarne è solo un espediente per non parlare dei problemi.
> Se invece l'attrazione per l'altra persona viene messa nel rapporto viene automaticamente depotenziata e diventa argomento per comprendere cosa in quel momento ci coinvolge e che, in quanto riguarda uno dei componenti della coppia, riguarda entrambi.


.
Non sono d'accordo
Dai che litighiamo


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei interista?


Si . Tu Juve ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono d'accordo
> Dai che litighiamo


Io non litigo mai.

Ma ognuno ha il rapporto che è giusto per sé e per l'altro.
Per me era inevitabile parlarne.
È chiaro che parlarne porta delle conseguenze che possono non essere gradite e per questo lo si consideri sbagliato.
Del resto se un'amica mi chiedesse un parere le direi di non parlare. Ma questo perché non avrebbe senso farlo se non fosse sentita come una esigenza imprescindibile.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Si . Tu Juve ?


:sbatti: un altro amore finito. Milan


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non litigo mai.
> 
> Ma ognuno ha il rapporto che è giusto per sé e per l'altro.
> Per me era inevitabile parlarne.
> ...


.
ma io non vorrei nemmeno che me lo dicesse lui
Cioè devi mettermi al corrente che hai fatto il pensierino di scoparti una?
I casi sono due: hai deciso che io sono più importante e non ci vai a letto,  quindi perchè me lo dici? Per sentirti dire quanto sei bravo o per cosa?
Hai deciso che te la scopi comunque: fallo e smazzati sensi di colpa ed eventuali conseguenze


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Comunque a me Ashley stava proprio sulle balle  quindi no povero Franco a lui non somiglia per niente.
> 
> Comunque credo che la verità è nel mezzo.
> Rivelare una forte attrazione per un altra donna secondo me può minare una relazione, anche se questa non si concretizza. E' l'idea stessa che il tuo lui a desiderare altro che ti fa cambiare il modo di guardare la coppia.
> ...


 sto parlando dell'innamoramento, non che [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] assomigli a Ashley.Non puoi rovesciare sulla tua donna uno stato emozionale non suo.E pretendere che ti stia a fianco capendo e giustificando.


----------



## Piperita (18 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ci sono genitori perfetti, ma solo genitori passabili, ovvero genitori che fanno del loro meglio (cit. Bruno Bettelheim).
> 
> Io credo che chiedere a se stessi se si sia fatto del proprio meglio sia la base minima di partenza.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo e non mi piace per niente.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sto parlando dell'innamoramento, non che [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] assomigli a Ashley.Non puoi rovesciare sulla tua donna uno stato emozionale non suo.E pretendere che ti stia a fianco capendo e giustificando.


Ashley chi è ? Il personaggio interpretato da Bogart ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ashley chi è ? Il personaggio interpretato da Bogart ?


 
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_col_vento


----------



## Piperita (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia esperienza . Nel 2006 presi una sbandata per una donna , contraccambiato . Non arrivammo fino in fondo però . La cosa mi piaceva , mi lusingava tante sensazioni fortissime . Un giorno guardando i figli molto piccoli mi svegliai , cazzo stavo facendo ? Ne parlai con mia moglie , le dissi tutto . Lei nn la prese bene , passammo dei giorni molto brutti . Poi si confido con una amica che le fece vedere quanto tenessi a lei e a noi dicendole tutto . Piano piano recuperammo . L altra non la pensai più sino al tradimento di mia moglie . Non ho passato 10 anni struggendomi nel ricordo , ho passato 10 anni felici . Per fare questo ci vuole però un poco di coraggio e non essere egoisti . La cosa più facile ( egoismo ) sarebbe stato fare finta di nulla ( coraggio ) e vivermi quella storia , oltretutto una donna molto femmminile. Mai ho rimpianto , sono stato felice e felici i miei figli .


Però sei un essere umano e ammetti che certe cose possono capitare a chiunque.


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ashley chi è ? Il personaggio interpretato da Bogart ?


Aaaargh!!!!

È il mollaccione di cui Rossella credeva di essere innamorata ... interpretato dallo slavato Leslie Howard.

Io preferisco Rhett Butler (al secolo Clarke Gable) e la sua bellissima uscita di scena finale:
Rossella "Ma io ti amo!!!"
Rhett "Francamente me ne infischio"


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo e non mi piace per niente.


Idem


----------



## Divì (18 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Però sei un essere umano e ammetti che certe cose possono capitare a chiunque.


Beh, non proprio TUTTE le cose e non proprio a CHIUNQUE


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questo non c'entra con la sincerità
> La sincerità è dirmi che non stai bene con me, che abbiamo un problema, che mi senti lontana ecc ecc
> Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
> Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta



  Ritieni sia forse meglio scaricarsi la coscienza e caricare tutti i pesi sul partner dopo che si viene scoperti ?  Perché naturalmente durante il tradimento se non scoperti, per non turbarlo, lo tuteliamo col nostro silenzio      La sincerità è anche parlare delle cose che ci turbano.

Se con mia moglie posso parlare di una difficoltà mia che riguarda la salute, il lavoro o economica, debbo poter parlare di tutto.
Se rivelo, come feci ,che la amo, ma ho una umana tentazione, sto chiedendo aiuto non mi sto scaricando la coscienza. 
Se poi questo, comè stato detto a francoff,  porta in se i prodromi del tradimento futuro, bè non ho più parole.


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

*Ieri abbiamo parlato tanto*

e penso sia stata sincera,  per quello che ha detto, anche cose a cui non avrei mai pensato.

  Ma non possiamo ricominciare, la donna che ho amato, intensamente  amato, non esiste più.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> e penso sia stata sincera,  per quello che ha detto, anche cose a cui non avrei mai pensato.
> 
> Ma non possiamo ricominciare, la donna che ho amato, intensamente  amato, non esiste più.


Che non esiste più la donna che hai amato era palese da anni . Magari questa donna non L amerai ma conoscendola potrai parlarle o ignorarala . Smettila di odiarla , non vale la pena odiare chi non si conosce . Sono curioso ed indiscreto : cosa ti ha detto che non pensavi ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ashley chi è ? Il personaggio interpretato da Bogart ?


ti hanno già risposto:rotfl:


----------



## insane (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
> Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta


Perdona(te)mi ma questo mi pare un atteggiamento di un'immaturita' estrema. Mi sembra figlio di una visione della vita semplicistica e il piu' possibile orientata all'evitare di affrontare i problemi.

Se il tuo partner, la persona alla quale dovresti voler bene, ti comunica apertamente un potenziale problema, la tua/vostra reazione e' di sbattersi le mani sulle orecchie e urlare "ahhh, cazzi tuoiii, non rovinare il mio mondo fatato"

Non so chi e' piu' delusionale, se i traditori o i traditi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo e non mi piace per niente.


 pienamente d'accordo


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ritieni sia forse meglio scaricarsi la coscienza e caricare tutti i pesi sul partner dopo che si viene scoperti ?  Perché naturalmente durante il tradimento se non scoperti, per non turbarlo, lo tuteliamo col nostro silenzio      La sincerità è anche parlare delle cose che ci turbano.
> 
> Se con mia moglie posso parlare di una difficoltà mia che riguarda la salute, il lavoro o economica, debbo poter parlare di tutto.
> Se rivelo, come feci ,che la amo, ma ho una umana tentazione, sto chiedendo aiuto non mi sto scaricando la coscienza.
> Se poi questo, comè stato detto a francoff,  porta in se i prodromi del tradimento futuro, bè non ho più parole.


Quoto al 90% , la parte riferita a francoff non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> e penso sia stata sincera,  per quello che ha detto, anche cose a cui non avrei mai pensato.
> 
> Ma non possiamo ricominciare, la donna che ho amato, intensamente  amato, non esiste più.





leroluni ha detto:


> Ritieni sia forse meglio scaricarsi la coscienza e caricare tutti i pesi sul partner dopo che si viene scoperti ?  Perché naturalmente durante il tradimento se non scoperti, per non turbarlo, lo tuteliamo col nostro silenzio      La sincerità è anche parlare delle cose che ci turbano.
> 
> Se con mia moglie posso parlare di una difficoltà mia che riguarda la salute, il lavoro o economica, debbo poter parlare di tutto.
> Se rivelo, come feci ,che la amo, ma ho una umana tentazione, sto chiedendo aiuto non mi sto scaricando la coscienza.
> Se poi questo, comè stato detto a francoff,  porta in se i prodromi del tradimento futuro, bè non ho più parole.


Mi sto rendendo conto , anche dai confronti qui sul forum , che qualsiasi cosa si faccia , se guardata in controluce si sbaglia . Anche l onesta ti si ritorce contro dandole significati assurdi . Forse è giusto iniziare con un po' di sano egoismo .


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Perdona(te)mi ma questo mi pare un atteggiamento di un'immaturita' estrema. Mi sembra figlio di una visione della vita semplicistica e il piu' possibile orientata all'evitare di affrontare i problemi.
> 
> Se il tuo partner, la persona alla quale dovresti voler bene, ti comunica apertamente un potenziale problema, la tua/vostra reazione e' di sbattersi le mani sulle orecchie e urlare "ahhh, cazzi tuoiii, non rovinare il mio mondo fatato"
> 
> Non so chi e' piu' delusionale, se i traditori o i traditi.


 se fosse veramente maturo risolverebbe la questione da solo.Mi vieni a dire " scusa cara mi sono invaghito di un'altra come posso fare per dimenticarla?" Bello! Io dovrei dargli anche il consiglio. No per me è troppo troppo. Non è un adolescente, ha famiglia e deve decidere da solo cosa fare. Non lo devo convincere io cosa è giusto. Una cosa simile è capitata anche a una mia amica dopo pochi giorni che aveva partorito. L'ha sbattuto fuori casa in un secondo.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quoto al 90% , la parte riferita a francoff non mi convince del tutto.


Cioè ? Spiega o ti deve essere fatta domanda ufficiale ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sto rendendo conto , anche dai confronti qui sul forum , che qualsiasi cosa si faccia , se guardata in controluce si sbaglia . Anche l onesta ti si ritorce contro dandole significati assurdi . Forse è giusto iniziare con un po' di sano egoismo .


il problema è che troppo spesso si pensa di essere vittime, ma si è fatta gia la parte del carnefice.


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Che non esiste più la donna che hai amato era palese da anni . Magari questa donna non L amerai ma conoscendola potrai parlarle o ignorarala . Smettila di odiarla , non vale la pena odiare chi non si conosce . Sono curioso ed indiscreto : cosa ti ha detto che non pensavi ?


A volte ho dovuto anticipare le partenze al sabato o alla domenica mattina per esigenze del lunedi o coincidenze dei voli.
In qualcuna di queste occasioni, i figli maschi fuori, la ragazza da amici, lei ha dormito a casa sua.
Se non lo avesse detto io non lo avrei mai neanche immaginato.
E' come aver aperto la fossa settica per pulirla.


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema è che troppo spesso si pensa di essere vittime, ma si è fatta gia la parte del carnefice.


Per fortuna che tu vivi di certezze e di giudizi sugli altri .


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> A volte ho dovuto anticipare le partenze al sabato o alla domenica mattina per esigenze del lunedi o coincidenze dei voli.
> In qualcuna di queste occasioni, i figli maschi fuori, la ragazza da amici, lei ha dormito a casa sua.
> Se non lo avesse detto io non lo avrei mai neanche immaginato.
> E' come aver aperto la fossa settica per pulirla.


E cosa cambia , cosa aggiunge o toglie a quanto non sapessi già ? Per me nulla .


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema è che troppo spesso si pensa di essere vittime, ma si è fatta gia la parte del carnefice.


Scusa, non è  mia intenzione offenderti solo sano contradditorio, ma a volte mi sembra che tu non rifletta su quello che dici


----------



## insane (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se fosse veramente maturo risolverebbe la questione da solo.Mi vieni a dire " scusa cara mi sono invaghito di un'altra come posso fare per dimenticarla?" Bello! Io dovrei dargli anche il consiglio. No per me è troppo troppo. Non è un adolescente, ha famiglia e deve decidere da solo cosa fare. Non lo devo convincere io cosa è giusto.


Attenziun, ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, e diverse gravita'. 

Secondo me, per esempio, andare da mia moglie e dirle "c'e' la collega X che ci sta provando con me. Io non sto cedendo ma lei e' molto insistente" , implicando o facendo intuire che in un -eventuale- futuro nel quale io possa essere piu' vulnerabile potrei anche cedere, allerta il partner e lo rende conscio di un pericolo teorico. 
Questo e', nella mia umile opinione, un atteggiamento maturo, di una persona conscia dei propri limiti e che cerca nel suo partner un aiuto. 

Se invece vado e dico "ue' mi faccio le seghe sull'instagram di questa collega" allora sono un coglione e sono decisamente andato oltre, e il mio partner avrebbe tutto il diritto a tirarmi una padellata.


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> E cosa cambia , cosa aggiunge o toglie a quanto non sapessi già ? Per me nulla .


Non cambia nente, era la risposta alla tua domanda: "cosa t'ha detto che non pensavi"
Non pensavo avesse passato giorni e notti intere con lui, dormendo anche a casa sua


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non cambia nente, era la risposta alla tua domanda: "cosa t'ha detto che non pensavi"
> Non pensavo avesse passato giorni e notti intere con lui, dormendo anche a casa sua


Ma scusa nel frattempo tra di voi i rapporti con erano
Qnd eri via vi sentivate vi chiamavate qnd tornavi eravate carini facevate sesso

O erano due vite distinte come la mia con un senso solo stando insieme ai figli 
Noi ad es insieme ai bimbi eravamo ...felici passami il termine 
Poi messo a nanna loro il vuoto lui si addormentava mai una parola mai un racconto nulla sesso neanche a pensarci 
Poteva avete mille vite parallele nelle altre città come nessuna 
Ermetico .
Io stavo di merda ne parlavo e lui minimizzava 

Adesso se scrivesse come te me lo mangerei vivo 
Se invece tra di voi tutta filava mediam bene e 'un altra questione


----------



## francoff (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non cambia nente, era la risposta alla tua domanda: "cosa t'ha detto che non pensavi"
> Non pensavo avesse passato giorni e notti intere con lui, dormendo anche a casa sua


Un motivo in più per passare oltre .


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma scusa nel frattempo tra di voi i rapporti con erano
> Qnd eri via vi sentivate vi chiamavate qnd tornavi eravate carini facevate sesso
> 
> O erano due vite distinte come la mia con un senso solo stando insieme ai figli
> ...


La nostra era una normale vita di una coppia normale, le mie assenze non erano questo granchè, 5/6 giorni al mese neanche tutti in fila.
Condividevamo tutto, tempo libero e divertimento, anche il sesso andava molto bene, certo non quello dei vent'anni, ma
molto bene. Se dovessi dare un giudizio sulla mia vita di coppia con lei fino al 2010 direi bellissima.


----------



## Fairman (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Un motivo in più per passare oltre .


E' quello che sarà.

  Dopo tanti anni è giusto che ricostruisca il rapporto con i figli, io non mi opporrò così come non l'ho fatto mai,
 ma non farò da intermediario, gli attori di questa storia sono grandi e ognuno reciti la parte che desidera.

 I nostri rapporti se vorrà, potranno essere diversi, meno freddi, vederci per le feste comandate, ma niente di più.
 Non le perdonerò mai la doppiezza e le bugie di un anno intero.


----------



## Piperita (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> e penso sia stata sincera,  per quello che ha detto, anche cose a cui non avrei mai pensato.
> 
> Ma non possiamo ricominciare, la donna che ho amato, intensamente  amato, non esiste più.


Hai un punto fermo per ricominciare in un verso o nell'altro e ti leggo più sereno


----------



## Piperita (18 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il problema è che troppo spesso si pensa di essere vittime, ma si è fatta gia la parte del carnefice.


Sai che lo penso anch'io

Solo che neanche ce ne accorgiamo


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Cioè ? Spiega o ti deve essere fatta domanda ufficiale ?


Dipende dopo quando tempo hai detto a tua moglie di lei, ne hai parlato subito o dopo mille chiacchiere e caffè ?


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sto rendendo conto , anche dai confronti qui sul forum , che qualsiasi cosa si faccia , se guardata in controluce si sbaglia . Anche l onesta ti si ritorce contro dandole significati assurdi . Forse è giusto iniziare con un po' di sano egoismo .


Ascolta tutti e poi fa quello che ti pare. (cit)


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' quello che sarà.
> 
> Dopo tanti anni è giusto che ricostruisca il rapporto con i figli, io non mi opporrò così come non l'ho fatto mai,
> ma non farò da intermediario, gli attori di questa storia sono grandi e ognuno reciti la parte che desidera.
> ...


L
Se le cose stanno davvero così 
Che cosa ha visto da donna cosa cercava ?
Te lo ha mai detto?

Stando così le cose anche io avrei difficoltà a ricominciare davvero

Leggendo qui il vs dolore capisco comprendo quello del mio ex anche se tra di noi le cose erano esattamente l opposto ma sempre doppiezze sono state ..

Lui non credo neanche si sia  vendicato stando la semplicemente si è fatto la sua vita e me le ha tornate tutte con gli interessi 

Bisognerebbe nel mio caso chiudere prima sarei stata molto più onesta 
Forse X quello non riesco a essere così dura e gli concedo cosa concedo ...stare  qui aspettare i suoi tempi ecc


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Attenziun, ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, e diverse gravita'.
> 
> Secondo me, per esempio, andare da mia moglie e dirle "c'e' la collega X che ci sta provando con me. Io non sto cedendo ma lei e' molto insistente" , implicando o facendo intuire che in un -eventuale- futuro nel quale io possa essere piu' vulnerabile potrei anche cedere, allerta il partner e lo rende conscio di un pericolo teorico.
> Questo e', nella mia umile opinione, un atteggiamento maturo, di una persona conscia dei propri limiti e che *cerca nel suo* *partner un aiuto*.
> ...


io non capisco, che genere di aiuto ti aspetti?
Che, spinta dal timore che tu ceda, ti ricopra di attenzioni? 
Qui il punto è dove si crede sia il problema.

se Pensi che il rapporto con tua moglie in realtà funziona e la tua incertezza dipende solo da te, allora le scarichi una bomba che minimo la rende insicura del vostro rapporto/di sé stessa/di te.

se ritieni che ci sono cose che non vanno con tua moglie, spiegami il senso di dirle che provi attrazione (o rischi) per un'altra anziché parlarle semplicemente dei problemi tra voi, visto che in questo caso la tentazione è una conseguenza.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Perdona(te)mi ma questo mi pare un atteggiamento di un'immaturita' estrema. Mi sembra figlio di una visione della vita semplicistica e il piu' possibile orientata all'evitare di affrontare i problemi.
> 
> Se il tuo partner, la persona alla quale dovresti voler bene, ti comunica apertamente un potenziale problema, la tua/vostra reazione e' di sbattersi le mani sulle orecchie e urlare "ahhh, cazzi tuoiii, non rovinare il mio mondo fatato"
> 
> Non so chi e' piu' delusionale, se i traditori o i traditi.


No guarda non é questione di rovinare il mio mondo fatata è che da adulto mi aspetto che sai gestire delle avances o l'attrazione nel modo che tu ritieni più giusto per te
Che senso ha mettermi in allarme
Se è una cazzata la smazzi
Se è una cosa seria scegli come gestirla ma non vieni da me a chiedere aiuto sapendo di farmi del male


----------



## Carola (18 Aprile 2017)

Sta alla sensibilità di ognuno di noi interpretate tale  confidenza del proprio partner è inutile accanirci a spiegare perché X me sarebbe meglio e X farfalla peggio ad es...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> io non capisco, che genere di aiuto ti aspetti?
> Che, spinta dal timore che tu ceda, ti ricopra di attenzioni?
> Qui il punto è dove si crede sia il problema.
> 
> ...


Prima di tutto non si ha tutto chiaro e si chiede come si può chiedere a un'amica e poi se l'attrazione è o no un sintomo si verifica insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima di tutto non si ha tutto chiaro e si chiede come si può chiedere a un'amica e poi se l'attrazione è o no un sintomo si verifica insieme.


Ma non sono un'amica
Mi fai preoccupare. Mi fai tenere che possa succedere
Mi fai temere di non essere abbastanza per te 
Boh


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sono un'amica
> Mi fai preoccupare. Mi fai tenere che possa succedere
> Mi fai temere di non essere abbastanza per te
> Boh


Quoto quoto quoto.

Ne parlo con un'amica semmai.
Se, come spesso accade, non ci è del tutto chiaro a noi per primi, come possiamo pensare che comunicare una cosa così non causi dei fraintendimenti o problemi?

Quando si parla di sentimenti/emozioni/cose intangibili tante volte è difficile farsi capire anche su cose che noi stessi percepiamo chiaramente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto quoto quoto.
> 
> Ne parlo con un'amica semmai.
> Se, come spesso accade, non ci è del tutto chiaro a noi per primi, come possiamo pensare che comunicare una cosa così non causi dei fraintendimenti o problemi?
> ...


Io davvero sono sbigottito..

Perché immagino mia moglie che mi venga a dire che purtroppo ogni volta che il suo collega la guarda sorridendo, si bagna di desiderio..

E io? Che devo dire? Quale sarebbe il mio ruolo in questa confidenza...?

Che dovrei fare??

Cioè.. che mi sta chiedendo questa donna????......

Che si aspetta da me???...........


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io davvero sono sbigottito..
> 
> Perché immagino mia moglie che mi venga a dire che purtroppo ogni volta che il suo collega la guarda sorridendo, si bagna di desiderio..
> 
> ...


ecco, magari l'umido dettaglio sarebbe proprio gratuito eh.
meglio parlare di turbamento generico... 
comunque le domande nascono spontanee.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Lostris ha detto:


> ecco, magari l'umido dettaglio sarebbe proprio gratuito eh.
> meglio parlare di turbamento generico...
> comunque le domande nascono spontanee.


È vero 

Ma pensandoci, sarebbe una situazione talmente grottesca, che l'umidità ci starebbe quasi bene 

Scherzi a parte... Confesso l mia totale eventuale impreparazione a questo evento

Io non saprei sinceramente cosa dire

Forse una bestemmia, quella si, ma non saprei cosa altro


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Ma sono condivisioni di emozioni e sentimenti cosa c'entrano i risvolti sessuali?
Comunque se si preferisce la distanza emotiva è semplicemente perché si vive diversamente la relazione.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono condivisioni di emozioni e sentimenti cosa c'entrano i risvolti sessuali?
> Comunque se si preferisce la distanza emotiva è semplicemente perché si vive diversamente la relazione.


Ma sai.. qui parlare di quel che "si preferisce" è anacronistico, nel senso che prendi quel che ti portano, non è che scegli te

Ma io proprio non saprei eventualmente cosa dire..

L'unica cosa, potrei chiedere: perché mi dici questo? Cosa vuoi da me? Che ti aspetti da me?

Non saprei cosa altro dire, se non chiedere: cosa vuoi da me?

Giusto x capire il grado di lucidità di chi sta facendo questa cosa (per me) assurda


----------



## Lostris (18 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono condivisioni di emozioni e sentimenti cosa c'entrano i risvolti sessuali?
> Comunque se si preferisce la distanza emotiva è semplicemente perché si vive diversamente la relazione.


In un'ottica di tutela dell'altro più che di noi stessi, non ritengo sia giusto condividere proprio tutto, senza che per questo si determini una distanza emotiva nel rapporto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In un'ottica di tutela dell'altro più che di noi stessi, non ritengo sia giusto condividere proprio tutto, senza che per questo si determini una distanza emotiva nel rapporto.


Io ero nell'ottica della condivisione e l'avrei di gran lunga preferito al tradimento.
Il tradimento è inganno. Parlare elimina l'inganno.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono condivisioni di emozioni e sentimenti cosa c'entrano i risvolti sessuali?
> Comunque se si preferisce la distanza emotiva è semplicemente perché si vive diversamente la relazione.


Emozioni e sentimenti per un Altro e li vuoi condividere con me ? Ma anche no grazie a meno che non sia un gioco condiviso ma non mi sembra che parliamo di questo 
La distanza emotiva la preferisci tu (generico) visto che pensi che sia distante emotivamente da te da non risultare turbata da queste confidenze


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero nell'ottica della condivisione e l'avrei di gran lunga preferito al tradimento.
> Il tradimento è inganno. Parlare elimina l'inganno.


É una forma di controllo
Voler sapere tutto per evitare che capitino cose
Nel momento in cui te lo confido ho già deciso di non tradire. È solo un volerti informare che hai rischiato qualcosa e che sono stato bravo  a evitare. A quel punto potevi abche farti gli affari tuoi ed eravamo tutti più sereni


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Attenziun, ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, e diverse gravita'.
> 
> Secondo me, per esempio, andare da mia moglie e dirle "c'e' la collega X che ci sta provando con me. Io non sto cedendo ma lei e' molto insistente" , implicando o facendo intuire che in un -eventuale- futuro nel quale io possa essere piu' vulnerabile potrei anche cedere, allerta il partner e lo rende conscio di un pericolo teorico.
> Questo e', nella mia umile opinione, un atteggiamento maturo, di una persona conscia dei propri limiti e che cerca nel suo partner un aiuto.
> ...


no, e no. Nel momento in cui mi fai partecipe di un tuo dubbio su i tuoi sentimenti, scusa tanto se arrivo ad averne anch'io, su quello che provi per me. Mi puoi raccontare che una tua collega ti fa delle avance, ma non mi puoi far intendere che potresti non saperle gestire.In quel momento io non mi posso più fidare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Scusa, non è  mia intenzione offenderti solo sano contradditorio, ma a volte mi sembra che tu non rifletta su quello che dici


 nel caso in questione, e anche nel mio, non puoi dire non perdono il tradimento se sai che tu hai già tolto fiducia nel rapporto tempo addietro. [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] come mio marito hanno sganciato a loro dire sincerità. Poi si aspettano perdono e devozione.Se io moglie sbaglio però non me lo posso permettere chissà per quale strano meccanismo di coppia.Io faccio schifo, loro hanno avuto un attimo di sbandamento. In cosa mi contraddico? Dimmelo perché non ci arrivo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Emozioni e sentimenti per un Altro e li vuoi condividere con me ? Ma anche no grazie a meno che non sia un gioco condiviso ma non mi sembra che parliamo di questo
> La distanza emotiva la preferisci tu (generico) visto che pensi che sia distante emotivamente da te da non risultare turbata da queste confidenze


Mica presupponevo indifferenza, anzi. 


farfalla ha detto:


> É una forma di controllo
> Voler sapere tutto per evitare che capitino cose
> Nel momento in cui te lo confido ho già deciso di non tradire. È solo un volerti informare che hai rischiato qualcosa e che sono stato bravo  a evitare. A quel punto potevi abche farti gli affari tuoi ed eravamo tutti più sereni


Non è voler sapere. È pensare di avere un rapporto trasparente. Che non ci saranno conseguenze non si sa. Comunque non sarebbe tradimento perché non ci sarebbe inganno. Chiaramente probabilmente significherebbe la fine. Ma una fine senza menzogne. Conservando un rapporto sincero.
Non l'ho sperimentato, purtroppo.


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sono un'amica
> Mi fai preoccupare. Mi fai tenere che possa succedere
> Mi fai temere di non essere abbastanza per te
> Boh


Quoto!!


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica presupponevo indifferenza, anzi.
> 
> Non è voler sapere. È pensare di avere un rapporto trasparente. Che non ci saranno conseguenze non si sa. Comunque non sarebbe tradimento perché non ci sarebbe inganno. Chiaramente probabilmente significherebbe la fine. Ma una fine senza menzogne. Conservando un rapporto sincero.
> Non l'ho sperimentato, purtroppo.


Non rischio di mandare all'aria o mettere in crisi un rapporto di anni con una persona che (magari) amo, con (magari) dei figli, perché mi sento semplicemente turbato e attratto da qualcuno.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> É una forma di controllo
> Voler sapere tutto per evitare che capitino cose
> Nel momento in cui te lo confido ho già deciso di non tradire. È solo un volerti informare che hai rischiato qualcosa e che sono stato bravo  a evitare. A quel punto potevi abche farti gli affari tuoi ed eravamo tutti più sereni


La penso uguale,  è un modo per prendere le distanze da qualcosa di cui si ha paura. Bisogna riconoscergli la forza di averlo fatto, ma se lo ha fatto evidentemente non era una cosa da niente.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao Danny..
> Io non giudico la moglie di Leroluni, ne da moglie ne tantomeno da madre
> 
> Primo, perché non si può difendere qui
> ...



Assolutamente sì.
Ma ogni storia è un caso a sé e andrebbe compresa astraendola dalle nostre esperienze il più possibile, o almeno, evitando il giudizio quando è frutto delle nostre proiezioni.
Un figlio di 31 anni che si distacca dalla madre è un uomo adulto che ha probabilmente tutte le sue ragioni per farlo, ragioni che probabilmente neppure il padre, che vive altre dinamiche, potrà comprendere totalmente e di conseguenza scalfire.
Non sappiamo se la moglie di questa vicenda è stata una cattiva madre né mai potremmo sapere perché, ma ci è dato conoscere che per i figli non è stata adeguata: possiamo sospettare le ragioni, possiamo dedurre che il comportamento nella relazione extraconiugale abbia avuto il suo peso (probabilmente la solita goccia che fa traboccare il vaso, per semplificare) ma io devo limitarmi a questo e accettare che in alcuni casi i figli abbiamo rapporti molto conflittuali con i genitori.
L'analisi di Twinpeaks è stata secondo me la più puntuale.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh io credo proprio che un progetto di coppia faccia parte del progetto della famiglia e, benché non penso proprio che si debba fare tutto in due, sono certa che la vita indipendente dalla coppia debba avere dei limiti. Non si può vivere come single e credere di essere in coppia. E sì bisogna controllare le conoscenze che suscitano attrazione.
> Non che io ne abbia mai avuto bisogno, eppure avevo una vita sociale (apparentemente) più vivace di mio marito, ma io sono un caso particolare e fatico molto a trovare uomini interessanti.
> Certamente quando ho trovato qualcuno che avrebbe potuto diventare interessante ho fatto in modo di non approfondire la conoscenza.
> A me sembra il minimo mantenere un comportamento coerente con l'impegno preso.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel caso in questione, e anche nel mio, non puoi dire non perdono il tradimento se sai che tu hai già tolto fiducia nel rapporto tempo addietro. [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] come mio marito hanno sganciato a loro dire sincerità. Poi si aspettano perdono e devozione.Se io moglie sbaglio però non me lo posso permettere chissà per quale strano meccanismo di coppia.Io faccio schifo, loro hanno avuto un attimo di sbandamento. In cosa mi contraddico? Dimmelo perché non ci arrivo


Io nelle cose fatte "in nome di....." (Sincerità amore condivisione etc...) non ci credo da diverso tempo.

Una ragione specifica c'è sempre, più o meno chiara a chi adotta il comportamento

E ricevessi una confidenza così, sarebbe la prima è forse unica cosa che mi interesserebbe sapere


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Ma ogni storia è un caso a sé e andrebbe compresa astraendola dalle nostre esperienze il più possibile, o almeno, evitando il giudizio quando è frutto delle nostre proiezioni.
> Un figlio di 31 anni che si distacca dalla madre è un uomo adulto che ha probabilmente tutte le sue ragioni per farlo, ragioni che probabilmente neppure il padre, che vive altre dinamiche, potrà comprendere totalmente e di conseguenza scalfire.
> Non sappiamo se la moglie di questa vicenda è stata una cattiva madre né mai potremmo sapere perché, ma ci è dato conoscere che per i figli non è stata adeguata: possiamo sospettare le ragioni, possiamo dedurre che il comportamento nella relazione extraconiugale abbia avuto il suo peso (probabilmente la solita goccia che fa traboccare il vaso, per semplificare) ma io devo limitarmi a questo e accettare che in alcuni casi i figli abbiamo rapporti molto conflittuali con i genitori.
> L'analisi di Twinpeaks è stata secondo me la più puntuale.


Anche secondo me
Ma infatti il figlio non solo a 31 ma anche a 13 anni si deve formare la sua idea, è inevitabile e anche auspicabile, altrimenti sarebbe un babbeo, l'ho scritto in tutte le salse.

Ma accettare il suo "schierarsi" con me è una scelta MIA, e io la rifiuterei risolutamente ed energicamente.

Non voglio alleati

Pensi tua madre sia un troiaio di madre?
Pensalo

Ma non venirmi a prendere a braccetto su questo pensiero circa TUA MADRE, io lo RIFIUTO il braccetto, e ti spintono a distanza

Più esplicitato di così non so più come dirlo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche secondo me
> Ma infatti il figlio non solo a 31 ma anche a 13 anni si deve formare la sua idea, è inevitabile e anche auspicabile, altrimenti sarebbe un babbeo, l'ho scritto in tutte le salse.
> 
> Ma accettare il suo "schierarsi" con me è una scelta MIA, e io la rifiuterei risolutamente ed energicamente.
> ...


E sono solo le 8.30 del mattino 
Mi tocca già quotarti. Che noia


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guarda non é questione di rovinare il mio mondo fatata è che da adulto mi aspetto che sai gestire delle avances o l'attrazione nel modo che tu ritieni più giusto per te
> Che senso ha mettermi in allarme
> Se è una cazzata la smazzi
> Se è una cosa seria scegli come gestirla ma non vieni da me a chiedere aiuto sapendo di farmi del male


Abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro!
Ti quoto in tutto


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Attenziun, ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose, e diverse gravita'.
> 
> Secondo me, per esempio, andare da mia moglie e dirle "c'e' la collega X che ci sta provando con me. Io non sto cedendo ma lei e' molto insistente" , implicando o facendo intuire che in un -eventuale- futuro nel quale io possa essere piu' vulnerabile potrei anche cedere, allerta il partner e lo rende conscio di un pericolo teorico.
> Questo e', nella mia umile opinione, un atteggiamento maturo, di una persona conscia dei propri limiti e* che cerca nel suo partner un aiuto.
> ...


Ma, in soldoni, cosa dovrebbe fare il povero partner? 
Marcare il territorio?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> In un'ottica di tutela dell'altro più che di noi stessi, non ritengo sia giusto condividere proprio tutto, senza che per questo si determini una distanza emotiva nel rapporto.


Quoto. Pure io credo che se si trattasse di una infatuazione cui tanto so già che non daro' corso vorrei risolverla per i fatti miei. Mettere in mezzo l'altra persona non significa essere in massima confidenza. Vuole dire caricarla di un mio problema, sul quale peraltro non credo mi possa essere di alcun aiuto. Altro discorso se invece ci fosse qualcuno a farmi la corte senza che la cosa mi sia di alcun turbamento. In quel caso probabilmente lo direi.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, in soldoni, cosa dovrebbe fare il povero partner?
> *Marcare il territorio?*


Coerentemente tu non lo hai fatto quando ti diceva che aveva dei turbamenti al basso ventre e sarebbe andato a mignotte.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto. Pure io credo che se si trattasse di una infatuazione cui tanto so già che non daro' corso vorrei risolverla per i fatti miei. Mettere in mezzo l'altra persona non significa essere in massima confidenza. Vuole dire caricarla di un mio problema, sul quale peraltro non credo mi possa essere di alcun aiuto. Altro discorso se invece ci fosse qualcuno a farmi la corte senza che la cosa mi sia di alcun turbamento. In quel caso probabilmente lo direi.


Secondo me il problema non sta nel condividere o meno i propri pensieri, ma nel rendere partecipe l' altro alle proprie intenzioni e alle propie azioni. E' del tutto evidente per me che col parthner non si puo condividere proprio tutto tutto, ma è bene rendersi conto che c'è uno stato mentale, la lealtà a cui tutti dovrebbero tendere.
E' possibile stare in coppia senza raccontare delle avances ad esempio del collega di lavoro se non si ritiene inportante per il rapporto coniugale questa cosa.
Ma è leale comunicare il cambiamento delle nostre opinioni ed intenzioni sulla coppia stessa quando questo succede.
A me sembra che molte persone intervenute parlino di cose diverse e situzioni diverse, ricavate dal proprio vissuto, tendendo a giustificarsi, più che a motivare un comportamento oggettivo.
E del resto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ha scritto una cosa importante sulla quale tutti dovrebbero riflettere a fondo: Non si può pensare di stare in coppia comportandosi da single.
E essere trasparenti con chi si ama o si è amato è un dovere, aggiungerei io.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Coerentemente tu non lo hai fatto quando ti diceva che aveva dei turbamenti al basso ventre e sarebbe andato a mignotte.


Scusa sai. Ma non capisco perché riderne. E' da diverso tempo che leggo diletta, e le sue scelte sono discutibili finché vuoi. Però non mi sembra che ci sia da riderne.

Scusa se te lo dico. Di solito apprezzo molto quello che scrivi.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Coerentemente tu non lo hai fatto quando ti diceva che aveva dei turbamenti al basso ventre e sarebbe andato a mignotte.


Infatti perché avrei dovuto farlo per ciò che è il nulla per me...
Noto però che lo rimarchi un po' troppo spesso, secondo me, anche inconsapevolmente, sei invidioso di lui e, sotto sotto, vorresti una moglie come me...


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa sai. Ma non capisco perché riderne. E' da diverso tempo che leggo diletta, e le sue scelte sono discutibili finché vuoi. Però non mi sembra che ci sia da riderne.
> 
> Scusa se te lo dico. Di solito apprezzo molto quello che scrivi.





Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti perché avrei dovuto farlo per ciò che è il nulla per me...
> Noto però che lo rimarchi un po' troppo spesso, secondo me, anche inconsapevolmente, sei invidioso di lui e, sotto sotto, vorresti una moglie come me...


Visto?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non sta nel condividere o meno i propri pensieri, ma nel rendere partecipe l' altro alle proprie intenzioni e alle propie azioni. E' del tutto evidente per me che col parthner non si puo condividere proprio tutto tutto, ma è bene rendersi conto che c'è uno stato mentale, la lealtà a cui tutti dovrebbero tendere.
> E' possibile stare in coppia senza raccontare delle avances ad esempio del collega di lavoro se non si ritiene inportante per il rapporto coniugale questa cosa.
> Ma è leale comunicare il cambiamento delle nostre opinioni ed intenzioni sulla coppia stessa quando questo succede.
> A me sembra che molte persone intervenute parlino di cose diverse e situzioni diverse, ricavate dal proprio vissuto, tendendo a giustificarsi, più che a motivare un comportamento oggettivo.
> ...


Io credo che la lealtà e la coerenza si estrinsechi nella scelta, che uno compie, di non dare corso a certi impulsi. Non credo sia il caso di mettere al corrente il compagno di una infatuazione rispetto a cui intendiamo levarci fuori. Ci sono cose che vanno risolte nella propria testa.


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Scusa sai. Ma non capisco perché riderne. E' da diverso tempo che leggo diletta, e le sue scelte sono discutibili finché vuoi. Però non mi sembra che ci sia da riderne.
> 
> Scusa se te lo dico. Di solito apprezzo molto quello che scrivi.


Forse hai ragione,però il fatto che,per provare ad intervenire nel problema,si sia rivolta pure al prete,un sorriso,devo ammetterlo,me l'ha strappato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che la lealtà e la coerenza si estrinsechi nella scelta, che uno compie, di non dare corso a certi impulsi. Non credo sia il caso di mettere al corrente il compagno di una infatuazione rispetto a cui intendiamo levarci fuori. Ci sono cose che vanno risolte nella propria testa.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che la lealtà e la coerenza si estrinsechi nella scelta, che uno compie, di non dare corso a certi impulsi. Non credo sia il caso di mettere al corrente il compagno di una infatuazione rispetto a cui intendiamo levarci fuori. Ci sono cose che vanno risolte nella propria testa.


Ma infatti, se hai letto bene io parlavo di scelte e di atti, che immagino messi in atto dopo che si è risolto nella propria testa cosa decidere di fare.
Faccio notare anche un' altra cosa: Leggendo le storie di chi tradisce noto come queste decisioni siano o problematiche o procastinate, non è raro che chi vive una relazioe parallela procastini a volte all' infinito, a volte finchè non viene scoperto queste decisioni. Questa non è certo lealtà.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto?


Non credo che le cose stiano proprio così. Credo che oramai ognuno si arrocchi dietro le proprie idee, e che sia diffusa quella (che penso pure io) per cui diletta si sarebbe dovuta separare. Comunque un conto è l'infatuazione per una persona determinata, cui si sceglie di non dare corda. E di qui, l'esigenza di parlarne o di non parlarne. Altro e' il vizio di andare a prostitute. Su quello temo che parlare non serva neanche.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se hai letto bene io parlavo di scelte e di atti, che immagino messi in atto dopo che si è risolto nella propria testa cosa decidere di fare.
> Faccio notare anche un' altra cosa: Leggendo le storie di chi tradisce noto come queste decisioni siano o problematiche o procastinate, non è raro che chi vive una relazioe parallela procastini a volte all' infinito, a volte finchè non viene scoperto queste decisioni. Questa non è certo lealtà.


Se parli dello step (risolto in modo opposto) successivo concordo.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Se parli dello step (risolto in modo opposto) successivo concordo.


Beh.. se scegli di parlarne col coniuge, dopo aver addirittura già deciso di dar seguito materiale alla cosa, a maggior ragione chiederei: ma da me cosa vuoi????? 
I soldi per lo champagne???


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Per condividere!
> Che intimità c'è se non si condividono queste cose?


:up:


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo che le cose stiano proprio così. Credo che oramai ognuno si arrocchi dietro le proprie idee, e che sia diffusa quella (che penso pure io) per cui diletta si sarebbe dovuta separare. Comunque un conto è l'infatuazione per una persona determinata, cui si sceglie di non dare corda. E di qui, l'esigenza di parlarne o di non parlarne. Altro e' il vizio di andare a prostitute. Su quello temo che parlare non serva neanche.


Detto per inciso il marito di Diletta non sembra si andato solo a prostitute, casomai tu non lo sapessi.
Comunque non è che io abbia intenzione di deridere Diletta, il problema è che Diletta è un muro di gomma, dove chi la conosce da un po' più di tempo si "permette" come ho fatto io di lanciare delle frecciatine.
Comunque non ti preoccupare, si difende benissimo da sola.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Questo non c'entra con la sincerità
> La sincerità è dirmi che non stai bene con me, che abbiamo un problema, che mi senti lontana ecc ecc
> Non toglierti il peso di un'attrazione per dividerlo con me
> Quello lo gestisci come in tua coscienza di sembra più giusto e poi ti smazzerai anche le eventuali conseguenze della tua scelta


Non è questione di sincerità, ma di non mettere muri nella coppia.
Muri che rendono pian piano incomprensibile l'altro.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non credo che le cose stiano proprio così. Credo che oramai ognuno si arrocchi dietro le proprie idee, e che sia diffusa quella (che penso pure io) per cui diletta si sarebbe dovuta separare. Comunque un conto è l'infatuazione per una persona determinata, cui si sceglie di non dare corda. E di qui, l'esigenza di parlarne o di non parlarne. Altro e' il vizio di andare a prostitute. Su quello temo che parlare non serva neanche.


Non so da voi, ma qui da me non c'è NESSUN vizio del genere.
A onor del vero.  
Certo che si fa presto a tirar conclusioni qui...


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che la lealtà e la coerenza si estrinsechi nella scelta, che uno compie, *di non dare corso a certi impulsi.* Non credo sia il caso di mettere al corrente il compagno di una infatuazione rispetto a cui intendiamo levarci fuori. Ci sono cose che vanno risolte nella propria testa.


Non solo secondo me. La coerenza si estrinseca anche se decidi di dare corso a certi atti. Se hai promesso una cosa devi mettere al corrente a chi hai promesso che le cose ed i termini sono cambiati.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può provare attrazione per un'altra persona senza che ci sia nulla che non vada nella relazione principale.
> Se ci sono problemi e l'attrazione è incidentale o solo sintomatica parlarne è solo un espediente per non parlare dei problemi.
> Se invece l'attrazione per l'altra persona viene messa nel rapporto viene automaticamente depotenziata e diventa argomento per comprendere cosa in quel momento ci coinvolge e che, in quanto riguarda uno dei componenti della coppia, riguarda entrambi.



Ma poi... un coniuge attento spesso arriva prima a capire quando c'è un'altra persone che attrae il partner.
Almeno, nella mia vita di coppia è sempre andato così.
Condividere emozioni e sensazioni era la norma.
Credo sia frequente che si possa avere attrazione anche per altre persone, oltre a quella che si è sposata.
Perché negarlo?


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione,però il fatto che,per provare ad intervenire nel problema,si sia rivolta pure al prete,un sorriso,devo ammetterlo,me l'ha strappato



Sai che non capisco perché ti ha fatto sorridere?
(Per carità, meglio ridere che piangere...).
Hai mai sentito parlare di guide spirituali?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questione di sincerità, ma di non mettere muri nella coppia.
> Muri che rendono pian piano incomprensibile l'altro.


.
Il muro lo alzo io se vieni a raccontarmi una cosa così
Soprattutto metterei in discussione la maturità della persona che ho al mio fianco e credo che rivedrei qualcosa


----------



## francoff (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il muro lo alzo io se vieni a raccontarmi una cosa così
> Soprattutto metterei in discussione la maturità della persona che ho al mio fianco e credo che rivedrei qualcosa


Da che pulpito !


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo secondo me. La coerenza si estrinseca *anche se decidi di dare corso a certi atti.* Se hai promesso una cosa devi mettere al corrente a chi hai promesso che le cose ed i termini sono cambiati.


*Solo* se hai deciso di dar corso.
E' quello che ha detto Cielo, solo in questo caso ci deve essere massima lealtà.
Altrimenti, la cosa uno se la gestisce da solo, così da non turbare l'altro/a.
Questo è un atto d'amore.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me il problema non sta nel condividere o meno i propri pensieri, ma nel rendere partecipe l' altro alle proprie intenzioni e alle propie azioni. E' del tutto evidente per me che col parthner non si puo condividere proprio tutto tutto, ma è bene rendersi conto che c'è uno stato mentale, la lealtà a cui tutti dovrebbero tendere.
> E' possibile stare in coppia senza raccontare delle avances ad esempio del collega di lavoro se non si ritiene inportante per il rapporto coniugale questa cosa.
> Ma è leale comunicare il cambiamento delle nostre opinioni ed intenzioni sulla coppia stessa quando questo succede.
> A me sembra che molte persone intervenute parlino di cose diverse e situzioni diverse, ricavate dal proprio vissuto, tendendo a giustificarsi, più che a motivare un comportamento oggettivo.
> ...


Quoto
Penso inoltre che non si può mettere sullo stesso piano un "momento di smarrimento" a cui non c'è stato seguito e peraltro condiviso con la moglie e successo sei anni prima, con un anno di relazione "intima" nascosta e scoperta.
Mi sembra che le due cose pesino in maniera diversa.
Mi sono trovato nella stessa situazione, ho condiviso, sono uscito di casa, senza chiedere nessun "aiuto" alla mia compagna. Era un mio problema e dovevo risolverlo da solo, lontano da entrambe ben sapendo di poter perdere tutto.


----------



## Tara (19 Aprile 2017)

*Dio mio*

Sei sicuro che amassi tua moglie?


"ei già dall’avvio della separazione era ritornata dal suo ex, che però non si sarà sentito di averla fra i piedi tutto il giorno, il giocattolo è più bello se lo rubi ad un altro, e l’ha mollata poco dopo" 

L'ha mollata? Cosa e' tua moglie, un oggetto che si "molla"?

Hai distrutto una famiglia perche dopo una vita insieme lei ha ceduto fisicamente ad un altro? Se questo basta a cancellare i tuoi sentimenti verso una persona non e' amore. Ami il possesso che hai su di lei, non lei. 






leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il muro lo alzo io se vieni a raccontarmi una cosa così
> Soprattutto metterei in discussione la maturità della persona che ho al mio fianco e credo che rivedrei qualcosa


Quello di sicuro..

Io vorrei sapere il perché me londici

E sarei molto esigente sulla risposta, anche perché mi stai caricando di una cosa tua

"Perché sono sincera" non sarebbe affatto una risposta convincente.

Io vorrei sapere a quale titolo sono coinvolto


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il muro lo alzo io se vieni a raccontarmi una cosa così
> Soprattutto metterei in discussione la maturità della persona che ho al mio fianco e credo che rivedrei qualcosa


Quello di sicuro..

Io vorrei sapere il perché me lo dici

E sarei molto esigente sulla risposta, anche perché mi stai caricando di una cosa tua

"Perché sono sincera" non sarebbe affatto una risposta convincente.

Io vorrei sapere a quale titolo sono coinvolto


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> *Il muro lo alzo io se vieni a raccontarmi una cosa così*
> Soprattutto metterei in discussione la maturità della persona che ho al mio fianco e credo che rivedrei qualcosa


Forse il muro è già alzato se dici questo, non credi?


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quoto
> Penso inoltre che non si può mettere sullo stesso piano un "momento di smarrimento" a cui non c'è stato seguito e peraltro condiviso con la moglie e successo sei anni prima, con un anno di relazione "intima" nascosta e scoperta.
> Mi sembra che le due cose pesino in maniera diversa.
> Mi sono trovato nella stessa situazione, ho condiviso, sono uscito di casa, senza chiedere nessun "aiuto" alla mia compagna. Era un mio problema e dovevo risolverlo da solo, lontano da entrambe ben sapendo di poter perdere tutto.


Credo che il tuo sia stato un comportamento leale. E credo anche auspicabile per quello che mi riguarda. :up:


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sai che non capisco perché ti ha fatto sorridere?
> (Per carità, meglio ridere che piangere...).
> Hai mai sentito parlare di guide spirituali?


Mi ha fatto sorridere perché ho esempi e vicende affini che,proprio grazie e non nonostante,queste guide spirituali,sono finite in modo grottesco.
Per carità,non fanno statistica,ma avendole vissute non in prima persona,ma da ex parenti,l'accostamento mi è venuto facile.
Non era un sorriso frutto di un giudizio,ma di un pregiudizio..


----------



## Fairman (19 Aprile 2017)

Ci riempiamo la bocca con la parola lealtà, ma quello che mi sembra di intravedere è una lealtà condizionata,

scelgo io su cosa essere leale no, non chiedo supporto se sono in difficoltà a gestire una mia debolezza, tanto la

 coppia e coppia quando si fà l'amore, si va a ballare o al ristorante, poi ognuno con la propria vita

senza aiutarsi nelle difficoltà per non turbare  l'equilibrio momentaneo.

Meglio un bel tradimento già bello e consumato da scoprire bello caldo caldo, magari dopo anni.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto sorridere perché ho esempi e vicende affini che,proprio grazie e non nonostante,queste guide spirituali,sono finite in modo grottesco.
> Per carità,non fanno statistica,ma avendole vissute non in prima persona,ma da ex parenti,l'accostamento mi è venuto facile.
> Non era un sorriso frutto di un giudizio,ma di un pregiudizio..



A me invece sono state utili, non perché l'ho prese come oro colato, ma come confronto e spunto di riflessione mia.


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, in soldoni, cosa dovrebbe fare il povero partner?
> Marcare il territorio?


Non per generalizzare, ma mi sembrate cosi' binari voi traditori nei ragionamenti. Cosa dovrebbe fare il partner? Non c'e' un libretto di istruzioni, mi dispiace. 

Ma se lo ami e lui ti espone un disagio magari parlarne insieme non farebbe male no? Per esempio chiedergli "e tu come rispondi a queste avances?" oppure "secondo te questa collega fino a dove vuole spingersi?" ma anche "tu ti senti lusingato da queste attenzioni?" . E sono solo esempi molto superficiali, e' ovvio che in ogni rapporto le domande sarebbero diverse. Pero' dimostrerebbero dialogo e maturita'. Altrimenti facciamo tutti gli insicuri e ci rifugiamo tra le lenzuola di un altro lamentandoci che il nostro partner non ci da abbastanza attenzioni o cagate del genere per giustificare la bassezza morale dei nostri comportamenti.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma come fate a scrivere così tanto in giornata lavorativa ????


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non rischio di mandare all'aria o mettere in crisi un rapporto di anni con una persona che (magari) amo, con (magari) dei figli, perché mi sento semplicemente turbato e attratto da qualcuno.





Piperita ha detto:


> La penso uguale,  è un modo per prendere le distanze da qualcosa di cui si ha paura. Bisogna riconoscergli la forza di averlo fatto, ma se lo ha fatto evidentemente non era una cosa da niente.


Dipende dal rapporto che si ha.
Soprattutto dipende dal rapporto che si vuole.
Non è che tutte le relazioni sono uguali. Io ho detto la relazione che volevo io e che faceva parte del patto tra noi. Ovviamente, visto che aveva i suoi problemi, lui si è guardato bene dal parlarmi di chi comunque non voleva perdersi.
Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo e può sentire il bisogno di trasparenza o sentire la necessità di tutela del partner e del rapporto.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse il muro è già alzato se dici questo, non credi?


Esatto.
E' normale che pur sposando una persona se ne possano desiderare altre, si possa trovare piacevolezza nello stare con altre persone, credo capiti un po' a tutti.
Perché nasconderlo?
Di solito lo si fa quando capita un partner che non apprezza questo genere di intimità.
Gradualmente si arriva però a un livello di non conoscenza dell'altro, proprio quel muro che intendevo io, che rende difficile anche aprirsi per cercare nella coppia una condivisione dei problemi personali che sono divenuti problemi di coppia.
Si arriva a essere in pratica dei "perfetti sconosciuti", con una vita propria che il partner troverebbe inaccettabile.
L'intimità non mette al riparo da nulla, neppure dal tradimento, chiariamoci.
Il giorno in cui il coniuge desiderasse tradire lo farà comunque elevando un muro protettivo.


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come fate a scrivere così tanto in giornata lavorativa ????


Non so gli altri ma io sto davanti ai computer 13 ore al giorno quindi un tab su tradinet non costa niente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io nelle cose fatte "in nome di....." (Sincerità amore condivisione etc...) non ci credo da diverso tempo.
> 
> Una ragione specifica c'è sempre, più o meno chiara a chi adotta il comportamento
> 
> E ricevessi una confidenza così, sarebbe la prima è forse unica cosa che mi interesserebbe sapere


C'è una ragione anche per le cose taciute.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> senza aiutarsi nelle difficoltà per non turbare  l'equilibrio momentaneo.
> .


Una moglie che è attratta da un altro, non è affatto una donna in difficoltà, ma una donna che gli tira un altro che non sono io, suo marito.

Te che gli diresti?

Qui nessuno si sbottona a dire come reagirebbe, nei panni del ricevente una simile confidenza

Tutte teorie e voli pindarici

Io l'ho già scritto, sarei in enorme disagio, perché non capirei cosa cazzo vuole da me una moglie che mi viene a dire questa cosa


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è una ragione anche per le cose taciute.


Di sicuro

Ma stiamo sul fatto concreto, senza spaziare verso altri lidi

Te che gli diresti?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Da che pulpito !


.
Il dialogo sereno tra noi era durato in effetti troppo :unhappy:


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io l'ho già scritto, sarei in enorme disagio, perché non capirei cosa cazzo vuole da me una moglie che mi viene a dire questa cosa


Giusto, meglio rimanere tutti nella nostra casetta del mulino bianco tutta pucciosa invece di affrontare un problema


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse il muro è già alzato se dici questo, non credi?


.
Non ho capito


----------



## Fairman (19 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che amassi tua moglie?
> 
> 
> "ei già dall’avvio della separazione era ritornata dal suo ex, che però non si sarà sentito di averla fra i piedi tutto il giorno, il giocattolo è più bello se lo rubi ad un altro, e l’ha mollata poco dopo"
> ...


Carissima amica, permettimi di chiamarti così, da quello che dici mi sorge il dubbio che tu sia la mia ex, e quindi in questo caso ciò che scrivi sarebbe giustificato.
Se non fossi lei, ti consiglierei di rileggere le pagine di questa discussione, evinceresti meglio le vicende e capiresti che la sua posizione è indifendibile, a meno che tu non venga da un'esperienza analogo a quella della mia ex, e quindi difenderesti una posizione personale, la tua.
Si avrei potuto dire lasciata, allora tu avresti detto cos'è tua moglie un oggetto che si lascia? E' il concetto che conta per la forma a volte si sccrive di getto, senza la possibilità di rileggere.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ci riempiamo la bocca con la parola lealtà, ma quello che mi sembra di intravedere è una lealtà condizionata,
> 
> scelgo io su cosa essere leale no, non chiedo supporto se sono in difficoltà a gestire una mia debolezza, tanto la
> 
> ...



Non bisogna neanche però trincerarsi dietro il valore idealistico della lealtà a tutti i costi e a prescindere.
Secondo me ci vuole anche una buona dose di sensibilità che permette di agire per il sommo bene della coppia.
Far partecipe il partner di una propria debolezza che riguarda un terzo incomodo, perché di questo si tratta, è una cattiveria bella e buona ed è assurdo pensare che non si ripercuota sull'equilibrio della coppia stessa.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non per generalizzare, ma mi sembrate cosi' binari *voi traditori *nei ragionamenti. Cosa dovrebbe fare il partner? Non c'e' un libretto di istruzioni, mi dispiace.
> 
> Ma se lo ami e lui ti espone un disagio magari parlarne insieme non farebbe male no? Per esempio chiedergli "e tu come rispondi a queste avances?" oppure "secondo te questa collega fino a dove vuole spingersi?" ma anche "tu ti senti lusingato da queste attenzioni?" . E sono solo esempi molto superficiali, e' ovvio che in ogni rapporto le domande sarebbero diverse. Pero' dimostrerebbero dialogo e maturita'. Altrimenti facciamo tutti gli insicuri e ci rifugiamo tra le lenzuola di un altro lamentandoci che il nostro partner non ci da abbastanza attenzioni o cagate del genere per giustificare la bassezza morale dei nostri comportamenti.


Hai preso un granchio colossale!!


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



insane ha detto:


> Giusto, meglio rimanere tutti nella nostra casetta del mulino bianco tutta pucciosa invece di affrontare un problema


E qui si salta di palo in frasca

Il meglio e il peggio lasciamolo fuori, concretezza.

Oggi torni a casa, mentre ti mangi il pollettino con le patatine, tua moglie ti passa il sale dicendoti: senti, io sono attratta dal mio collega... Mi piace, lo penso, ci faccio fantasie

Te che gli diresti?


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> è una cattiveria bella e buona ed è assurdo pensare che non si ripercuota sull'equilibrio della coppia stessa.


La coppia non e' immutabile, e il suo equilibrio viene gia' modificato nel momento stesso nel quale il partner riceve queste avances e ne rimane turbato. Alla fine, visto che qualcosa sta gia' succedendo, non e' meglio condividerlo e cercare una soluzione insieme?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E' normale che pur sposando una persona se ne possano desiderare altre, si possa trovare piacevolezza nello stare con altre persone, credo capiti un po' a tutti.
> Perché nasconderlo?
> Di solito lo si fa quando capita un partner che non apprezza questo genere di intimità.
> ...


.
Normalissimo desiderare e essere attratti e possiamo anche riderne insieme
Non piu tardi di due giorni fa per motivi che non spiego il motivo per cui era nato un rapporto tra me e un uomo stava diventando la scusa per quell'uomo per avvicinarsi.
La cosa mi ha fatto sorridere e con mio marito ne abbiamo parlato semplicemente perchè appunto al cosa non mi procurava alcun turbamento
Se la mia reazione non fosse stata questa non avrei fatto preoccupare o rischiato di creare scontri con mio marito e mi sarei smazzata la cosa decidendo il da farsi.
Nel momento che qualcosa ti turba metti sul piatto anche di cedere a questa cosa e io non creo complici che poi possono pensare di aver influenzato la mia scelta ma mi prendo la responsabilità di questa scelta e di come gestirla


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti perché avrei dovuto farlo per ciò che è il nulla per me...
> Noto però che lo rimarchi un po' troppo spesso, secondo me, anche inconsapevolmente, sei invidioso di lui e, sotto sotto, vorresti una moglie come me...


Guarda che se lui ti dicesse di andare pure a darti scopare dall'idraulico o di andare a fare una vacanza in Giamaica capiresti benissimo che, oltre a considerare nulla un altro essere umano e meno di un filo, considererebbe nulla te o comunque insignificante e irrilevante per lui la tua sessualità. 
Il fatto che tu non ti renda conto della scissione che hai operato dentro di te per dire, ribadire e VIVERE questa cosa è grave per te. 
È comprensibile che ognuno se si trova in una condizione inaccettabile che non può o non sa cambiare trovi un adattamento psicologico per trovarla accettabile. Questi meccanismi psicologici sono noti http://www.dialogopsicologia.it/art...sono_e_quali_sono_i_meccanismi_di_difesa.html
però non possiamo accettare noi il tuo meccanismo.


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una moglie che è attratta da un altro, non è affatto una donna in difficoltà, ma una donna che gli tira un altro che non sono io, suo marito.
> 
> Te che gli diresti?
> 
> ...


Mi addolora,ma devo quotarti..


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai preso un granchio colossale!!


Scusa era generico, non riferito a te ma prendo il granchio e lo porto a casa


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non ho capito


Che se poni un confine comunicativo in coppia un solco forse lo hai già scavato, un muro lo hai già eretto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La coppia non e' immutabile, e il suo equilibrio viene gia' modificato nel momento stesso nel quale il partner riceve queste avances e ne rimane turbato. Alla fine, visto che qualcosa sta gia' succedendo, non e' meglio condividerlo e cercare una soluzione insieme?


 per curiosità, tu cosa risponderesti?


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Aprile 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Sei sicuro che amassi tua moglie?
> 
> 
> "ei già dall’avvio della separazione era ritornata dal suo ex, che però non si sarà sentito di averla fra i piedi tutto il giorno, il giocattolo è più bello se lo rubi ad un altro, e l’ha mollata poco dopo"
> ...


Ma hai letto tutta la storia?????


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so gli altri ma io sto davanti ai computer 13 ore al giorno quindi un tab su tradinet non costa niente


Ma io non ho il tempo che due palle un via vai di gente nel mio ufficio 
E sul pc noi certi siti vietati  si bloccano proprio !!

Tranne linkedin 
Puahhhh


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Che se poni un confine comunicativo in coppia un solco forse lo hai già scavato, un muro lo hai già eretto.


.
Ma il confine comunicativo di una coppia è doverti aiutare perchè ti vorresti scopare un'altra e non sai come gestirla?
Boh ho un'altra idea di comunicazione di coppia


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi addolora,ma devo quotarti..


:rotfl: grazie!

Te che gli diresti?

Io non saprei proprio dove batter la testa, onestamente

Ma che cazzo vuole da me questa?? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: grazie!
> 
> Te che gli diresti?
> 
> ...


.
Poi dopo esserti confidata ti tradisce comunque e diventa che la colpa è tua perchè non le sei stato abbastanza vicino e non hai fatto il possibile per farle capire che stava facendo una cazzata...


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E qui si salta di palo in frasca
> 
> Il meglio e il peggio lasciamolo fuori, concretezza.
> 
> ...


Allora, intanto, se me lo dici mentre mi passi il sale come se mi chiedessi se ho pagato le bollette non ci siamo. Mi aspetto, vista la potenziale gravita' della situazione che anche tu ne sia conscio e decida di dirmelo in un momento piu' opportuno. Comunque, premessa a parte, quello che farei io e' farle le domande che ho scritto sopra, e poi vedere la corrente dove ci porta. Se poi la cosa per 1000 motivi dovesse portare al disfacimento del rapporto ok, almeno non c'e' stato inganno, e' stato qualcosa di controllato, di voluto, come un suicido assistito. 
Io personalmente avrei preferito cosi', piuttosto di quello che mi e' successo ovvero trovarmi metaforicamente accoltellato nel retro di un bar per poi morire sbudellato e dissanguato soffrendo tra pozzanghere e piscio di barbone.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> *Ma il confine comunicativo di una coppia è doverti aiutare perchè ti vorresti scopare un'altra e non sai come gestirla?
> *Boh ho un'altra idea di comunicazione di coppia


Guarda che io ho scritto altro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di sicuro
> 
> Ma stiamo sul fatto concreto, senza spaziare verso altri lidi
> 
> Te che gli diresti?


Cosa ti piace?
Cosa ti attrae? 
Quali aspetti del modo di fare di questa persona ti interessa?
Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho scritto altro.


.
Allora se ti va spiegami


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Allora se ti va spiegami


Post 628 - 636


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Io personalmente avrei preferito cosi', piuttosto di quello che mi e' successo ovvero trovarmi metaforicamente accoltellato nel retro di un bar per poi morire sbudellato e dissanguato soffrendo tra pozzanghere e piscio di barbone.


Questo lo capisco.. ma è una tua esperienza personale

Io appunto facevo un caso concreto, pulito da ogni preconcetto e ogni trascorso individuale.

Che vuole da me questa donna?

Che gli regga le mutande?

Che la incoraggi?

Che la "salvi dal peccato" ?


Che vuole da me UNA (già chiamarla moglie mi farebbe senso, dopo che mi avesse detto queste cose) che mi butta dentro un suo desiderio esterno in questo modo?

Io voglio sapere perché mi dice questo, che si ASPETTA da me.

E subito


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl: grazie!
> 
> Te che gli diresti?
> 
> ...


Gli chiederei se la preferisce morbida o rigida....la valigia...nel caso.


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che vuole da me questa donna?


Forse e' proprio perche' si trova smarrita che chiede aiuto?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti piace?
> Cosa ti attrae?
> Quali aspetti del modo di fare di questa persona ti interessa?
> Cosa pensi di fare?


1 Mi piace tutto di lei, specialmente il suo modo di essere femmina

2 Quando mi guarda e mi sorride, mi fa sentire speciale

3 sa ascoltarmi, sempre con un filo di malizia, mi fa sentire desiderato

4 beh.. non lo so.. ho pensato di parlartene per adesso, non ho altre idee su cosa fare..


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



insane ha detto:


> Forse e' proprio perche' si trova smarrita che chiede aiuto?


Può essere.
Lo avevo scritto già ieri

E io come l 'aiuto?

Non sto provocando, eh??

È proprio che io sarei nella cacca

Dichiaro la mia eventuale incapacità a gestire la cosa con serenità


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

In ogni relazione, di coppia, amicale, tra genitori e figli, tra fratelli esiste un patto esplicito è un patto implicito.
Non è neanche detto che il patto esplicito corrisponda a quello implicito. 
Voglio dire che nel mio patto esplicito e condiviso c'era ed era stato ribadito più volte un aspetto di intimità anche riferita a possibili interessi per altre persone. 
Non è detto che implicitamente fosse reale. 
Si trasmettono tante cose con le parole e gli atteggiamenti.
Quindi è possibilissimo che io in realtà stroncassi questo tipo di comunicazione sgradita e sgradevole.
Come dice Farfalla, se ne può parlare se l'interesse dell'altro non viene accolto e può essere un argomento che rafforza l'unione, ma se invece può farla tremare bisogna guardarsene bene.
Tornando a Leroluni e altri, può essere accaduto che gli accenni che possono anche esserci stati siano stati stroncati.
In effetti io so che rispetto ad alcune donne io ero stata talmente tranchant che non avrebbe se non con grande fatica poter insistere dichiarando il suo interesse.
Poi è chiaro che se io fossi stata coerente con il mio desiderio esplicito sarebbe finito fuori casa prima. Evidentemente non volevo correre il rischio.

Non può essere accaduto anche a leroluni o francoff?


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Normalissimo desiderare e essere attratti e possiamo anche riderne insieme
> Non piu tardi di due giorni fa per motivi che non spiego il motivo per cui era nato un rapporto tra me e un uomo stava diventando la scusa per quell'uomo per avvicinarsi.
> La cosa mi ha fatto sorridere e con mio marito ne abbiamo parlato semplicemente perchè appunto al cosa non mi procurava alcun turbamento
> ...


Brunetta parlava di trasparenza, che comporta anche il parlare di sé anche quando questo non reca vantaggio, ma comporta un rischio.
Raccontare di qualcuno che ci viene dietro aumenta un po' il nostro valore ed è innocuo.
Non raccontare di qualcuno che ci potrebbe interessare può tornarci utile nel momento in cui questa cosa dovesse diventare altro ed è rischioso, come evidenzi anche tu nella parte in neretto.
La trasparenza è la capacità di dirsi anche "Mi sento attratta da XX o dal fare XXX", e questo consente di aumentare la conoscenza tra due persone avvicinandole.
Questo può anche non essere un obiettivo, intendiamoci.
Per altri lo è maggiormente il benessere, per esempio, perché andare oltre un certo grado di intimità può comportare disagio.
Non esiste una soluzione valida per tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



trilobita ha detto:


> Gli chiederei se la preferisce morbida o rigida....la valigia...nel caso.


Quoto 

Ma mica x l'attrazione che avesse x un altro

Ma x il cervello


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Lo avevo scritto già ieri
> 
> E io come l 'aiuto?


Stai chiedendo che azione puntuale tu possa fare. Questo non so dirtelo IO per il TUO rapporto. Non esiste una risposta universale. 
Non saprei nemmeno io probabilmente cosa fare se succedesse nel MIO rapporto, pero' avrei dalla mia parte la sicurezza di una partner che ha trovato il coraggio di confidarsi con me PRIMA di tradire (e' ovvio che se il tradimento e' stato gia' consumato tutto questo decade)

Come l'aiuterei non lo so, forse comincierei proponendo una terapia di coppia.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni relazione, di coppia, amicale, tra genitori e figli, tra fratelli esiste un patto esplicito è un patto implicito.
> Non è neanche detto che il patto esplicito corrisponda a quello implicito.
> Voglio dire che nel mio patto esplicito e condiviso c'era ed era stato ribadito più volte un aspetto di intimità anche riferita a possibili interessi per altre persone.
> Non è detto che implicitamente fosse reale.
> ...


Certo, vedi che è un limite comunicativo? Il famoso muro sulla condivisione della parte affettiva di noi che non possiamo nascondere senza "tradire" il patto esplicito ed implicito di cui parli.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1 Mi piace tutto di lei, specialmente il suo modo di essere femmina
> 
> 2 Quando mi guarda e mi sorride, mi fa sentire speciale
> 
> ...


1 è femmina in un modo diverso da me? (Però se con me udì femmina...hai chiuso :carneval
2 lo sai che sei speciale per me. Hai bisogno di altre conferme? Cosa ti fa sentire comune....sei...sei...
3 hai ragione. Ultimamente sono un po' distratta e non ti ascolto quanto dovrei
4 parliamone ancora.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *1 Mi piace tutto di lei, specialmente il suo modo di essere femmina
> *
> 2 Quando mi guarda e mi sorride, mi fa sentire speciale
> 
> ...


.
All'1 ho già chiuso perchè mi stai mettendo a confronto con lei
Fine della discussione


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io credo che la lealtà e la coerenza si estrinsechi nella scelta, che uno compie, di non dare corso a certi impulsi. Non credo sia il caso di mettere al corrente il compagno di una infatuazione rispetto a cui intendiamo levarci fuori. Ci sono cose che vanno risolte nella propria testa.


Quoto. È quello che intendevo. Quando mi separai la decisione di separarmi emerse dalla consapevolezza che l'amore era finito e non dall'emozione suscitata da un'altra persona, della quale non parlai affatto né mai ne ho parlato con l'ex marito, essendo la fine dell'amore e del matrimonio l'unico vero focus .

Se avessi deciso di restare, a che pro parlarne?

Diverso il caso se tentando di "decidere il da farsi" in autonomia mi fossi trovata in difficoltà: allora forse avrei condiviso, per capire dov'era il problema tra noi e come risolvere / affrontare la cosa (ricordo la storia di Lolapal).

Alla fine il risultato  è comunque che non si tradisce.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



insane ha detto:


> Stai chiedendo che azione puntuale tu possa fare. Questo non so dirtelo IO per il TUO rapporto. Non esiste una risposta universale.
> Non saprei nemmeno io probabilmente cosa fare se succedesse nel MIO rapporto, pero' avrei dalla mia parte la sicurezza di una partner che ha trovato il coraggio di confidarsi con me PRIMA di tradire (e' ovvio che se il tradimento e' stato gia' consumato tutto questo decade)
> 
> Come l'aiuterei non lo so, forse comincierei proponendo una terapia di coppia.


Si...
Il problema x me sai quale sarebbe?

Che quello che tu hai identificato come "coraggio" ( ma va bene anche lealtà, sincerità, etc..) io lo identificherei diversamente

Tu mi stai chiedendo cose, con questa tua confidenza

Che manco tu sai..

E suderei davvero freddo a tenermi accanto una persona che mi sta "chiedendo cose" senza manco sapere cosa mi chiede

Ma freddo freddo suderei

Altro conto è che me ne parli, e in fondo mi dici:

Ti sto dicendo tutto questo perché:

1 vorrei scoparmelo, ma senza casini in casa, ne di nascosto
2 vorrei coinvolgerti e giocarci assieme
3 aiutami, scopami un po' di più, magari mi passa
4...
5....

Poi io decido.
E potrei anche fare le valigie

Ma se tu non hai chiaro cosa mi stai chiedendo, sudo freddo, ma freddo freddo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> All'1 ho già chiuso perchè mi stai mettendo a confronto con lei
> Fine della discussione


Perché a confronto?
Non sei mica l'unica attraente al mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si...
> Il problema x me sai quale sarebbe?
> 
> Che quello che tu hai identificato come "coraggio" ( ma va bene anche lealtà, sincerità, etc..) io lo identificherei diversamente
> ...


Mentre se deve scegliere tra più opportunità di lavoro e non sa che fare non sudi?


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
O frasi del tipo "Che figo il mio capo" "Che figa quella lì in spiaggia" (giusto per stare sul grezzo).
Se su queste confidenze minime si tace,  è ovvio che possa parere strano introdurre l'argomento "Sono attratto da una tipa". Se ci si abitua gradualmente, si può arrivare a parlare di tutto.
Le pulsioni esistono da sposati esattamente come da scapoli, che lo si voglia o no.
La differenza la fa la volontà o meno di dare atto a queste pulsioni: una ragazza ci può anche piacere, e molto, ma se decido che è meglio per la coppia, la famiglia non farci niente, è decisamente molto diverso dal "Mi piace e voglio avere una storia con lei".
Non mi illudo di essere l'unico desiderabile per il mio partner per una vita, né voglio illudere lei che sia altrettanto, anche perché so che è impossibile, ma sono semplicemente una persona che mantiene le promesse. 
Se ti ho promesso di esserti fedele lo sarò. Anche mi dovesse piacere il mondo intero.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> 1 è femmina in un modo diverso da me? (Però se con me udì femmina...hai chiuso :carneval
> 2 lo sai che sei speciale per me. Hai bisogno di altre conferme? Cosa ti fa sentire comune....sei...sei...
> 3 hai ragione. Ultimamente sono un po' distratta e non ti ascolto quanto dovrei
> 4 parliamone ancora.


Sarebbe una conversazione interessante 

Ma io non sarei bravo a fare l'amico come forse saresti brava tu...

Ammetto la mia inabilità


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
> Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
> Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
> Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
> ...


Infatti, mio amico dice: Sono sposato, non cieco.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
> Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
> Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
> Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
> ...


Andiamo in camporella:carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mentre se deve scegliere tra più opportunità di lavoro e non sa che fare non sudi?


Suderei forse, non so...

Ma se mi stesse chiedendo cose, senza saper manco lei cosa, suderei molto di più, io

Non so altri, io si


----------



## insane (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma se tu non hai chiaro cosa mi stai chiedendo, sudo freddo, ma freddo freddo


Vero, ma con cio' cosa intendi? Che e' meglio guardare dall'altra parte invece che affrontare una difficolta'?

Non ho mai detto che il processo sia sempre: io ti dico che ho questo problema -> tu mi ascolti -> lo risolviamo insieme

Potrebbe benissimo essere, come diceva farfalla poco sopra: io ti dico che ho un problema -> tu mi fai delle domande -> le mie risposte non ti piacciono (che poi sorvolo proprio a mach 8 quello che detto farfalla) -> mi dai un calcio in culo

Oppure anche: io ti dico che ho questo problema -> tu ignori quello che ti dico -> il calcio in culo te lo do io

Insomma, sudare freddo e' lo step 0, lo step 1 e' tirare fuori i coglioni e *affrontare* il problema.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto. È quello che intendevo. Qundo mi separai la decisione di separarmi emerse dalla consapevolezza che l'amore era finito e non dall'enozione suscitata da un'altra persona, della quale non parlai affatto né mai ne ho parlato con l'ex marito, essendo la fine dell'amore e del matrimonio l'unico vero focus .
> 
> Se avessi deciso di restare, a che pro parlarne?
> 
> ...


Che senso ha creare intimità con chi hai compreso di non amare più?
Se tuo marito ti avesse parlato della sua attrazione e di come si sentiva non avreste risparmiato dolore e anni per chiarirvi tante cose?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché a confronto?
> *Non sei mica l'unica attraente al mondo*.


.
Su questo non ci sono dubbi 
ma quelle motivazioni scritte così mi sanno di : lei mi guarda e mi fa sentire desiderato tu meno
lei mi piace perchè è femmina (più di te)
ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
> Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
> Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
> Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
> ...


.
Certo lo faccio spesso e conoscendomi sa prima che glielo dico se un uomo mi piace o no
diverso dal dire però " ho un rapporto di confidenza con un uomo e sono attratta al punto che mi sento confusa e non so che fare"


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Su questo non ci sono dubbi
> ma quelle motivazioni scritte così mi sanno di : lei mi guarda e mi fa sentire desiderato tu meno
> lei mi piace perchè è femmina (più di te)
> ecc ecc


Io leggo... lei è attraente, ma la persona con cui condivido il mio sentire sei tu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2017)

Credo che le avvisaglie ci siano sempre. 
Quando in una coppia iniziano ad esserci gli alti e bassi, già qualcosa non va.

Di solito la scusa ricorrente è il lavoro.

Parliamone come molti sostengono. Con una serie di domande, io non sono così convinta della sincerità dell'altro. L'altro sà che sta per ferirmi e aprire un vortice di dubbi.

Pochi ma veramente pochi, avrebbero il coraggio di parlarne apertamente.

Se veramente ti è rimasto un po di affetto per l'altro non trovi il coraggio per dire che lui/lei non è più il tuo pensiero principale.
Parlando senza freni inibitori di un sentimento travolgente, è come riovolgersi a un amico al quale una simile confidenza non fa male, e ti dà un consiglio disinteressato.

Ti cade il mondo addosso comunque. Anzi la richiesta d'aiuto mi sembra più "un decidi tu per me".

Posso chiamare in  causa il mio partner per problemi giornalieri di famiglia. Ma non posso chiedere di insegnarmi a riamarlo. 
E' una cosa tua il sentimento che provi per me, spontanea e non obbligata.
Il tradimento nascosto è deplorevole indiscutibilmente, ma denota un timore di perdere un affetto che si ritiene ancora prioritariO.

Per le donne sarebbe forse più vantaggioso economicamente mandare tutto a puttane, se vogliomo andare giù piatti.

Ovvio che il vissuto del singolo condiziona. Per quanto mi riguarda io non ho voluto sapere se ci avesse fatto sesso o solo una sbandata. Io gli ho chiesto di decidere cosa fosse meglio per lui, voleva andarsene, ok se è questo che vuoi. Non l'ha fatto.
Qualcosa si rompe non è più lo stesso. Le persone alla fine ti dicono quello che ti vuoi sentir dire.
La verità fa smpere male, in un verso che nell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io leggo... lei è attraente, ma la persona con cui condivido il mio sentire sei tu.


.
Se fosse così me lo diresti ridendo e non come se fosse un problema il suo essere attraente


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



insane ha detto:


> Vero, ma con cio' cosa intendi? Che e' meglio guardare dall'altra parte invece che affrontare una difficolta'?
> 
> Non ho mai detto che il processo sia sempre: io ti dico che ho questo problema -> tu mi ascolti -> lo risolviamo insieme
> 
> ...


Io non lo so cosa sia meglio o peggio, anche perché (già scritto ieri) a questi livelli prendi quel che ti arriva, e non puoi scegliere

E io il problema del meglio o peggio me lo pongo solo quando posso scegliere io

Con tutti gli sforzi che possa fare, non riuscirei nemmeno a vedere in mia moglie che fosse attratta da un tale, una "donna in difficoltà"

Vedrò solo una donna attizzata da un tale

In difficoltà ci vado io se me ne parla, senza sapere manco perché, aggrappandosi a chissà quali ideali, che però non gli hanno impedito (quei grandi ideali, guarda caso) di attizzarsi x un altro tale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non lo so cosa sia meglio o peggio, anche perché (già scritto ieri) a questi livelli prendi quel che ti arriva, e non puoi scegliere
> 
> E io il problema del meglio o peggio me lo pongo solo quando posso scegliere io
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
La donna in difficoltà (in quanto donna over 18 anni) non si può leggere. Ma questo è OT


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Certo lo faccio spesso e conoscendomi sa prima che glielo dico se un uomo mi piace o no
> diverso dal dire però " ho un rapporto di confidenza con un uomo e sono attratta al punto che mi sento confusa e non so che fare"


E' il "Non so che fare" che non va bene.
In teoria una persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente cosa fare, soprattutto se si confida col partner. 
Questa confidenza è un momento di intimità - non facile, lo ammetto - e può essere anche un'occasione di confronto per la coppia, per ritrovare un equilibrio insieme, per vedersi e per non nascondersi.
Io (impersonale) ho sposato (parlo in teoria) una persona leale, non una persona, come ha detto Spleen, cieca e aggiungo insensibile alle tentazioni.
Io so di non essere il miglior uomo sulla Terra, so che per caso le nostre vite si sono incontrare e le abbiamo condivise e che tra tutti i miliardi di donne sul pianeta non ti ho scelta, ma ti ho semplicemente incontrata.
Mi sei piaciuta ma se non fossi stata tu quel giorno, un'altra donna sarebbe al posto tuo e l'amore che provo per te è frutto di circostanze, non di volontà.
Ma tutto il resto sì.
Quando ho deciso di sposarti l'ho fatto promettendoti che saresti stata l'unica.
Non perché tu effettivamente lo sia, ma perché io lo voglio.
Il che non mi impedisce di provare attrazione per altre. Di pensare che tizia 1 sia più simpatica e tizia 2 abbia un culo migliore, e se "tu" non ti offendi e stai male tutto questo te lo dico, non per sminuirti, ma per farmi conoscere, e desidero che tu faccia altrettanto, perché siamo persone anche nella nostra imperfezione, che col passare degli anni aumenta per tutti inevitabilmente. 
Perché è la lealtà che difende la coppia.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco.. ma è una tua esperienza personale
> 
> Io appunto facevo un caso concreto, pulito da ogni preconcetto e ogni trascorso individuale.
> 
> ...


Tu non dici niente.
Le sensazione che prova in quel momento te le dice chi le prova.
Nel mio caso ho parlato io e non gli ho chiesto di aiutarmi erano cose che dovevo risolvere con me stesso e da "solo"


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' il "Non so che fare" che non va bene.
> In teoria una persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente cosa fare, soprattutto se si confida col partner.
> Questa confidenza è un momento di intimità - non facile, lo ammetto - e può essere anche un'occasione di confronto per la coppia, per ritrovare un equilibrio insieme, per vedersi e per non nascondersi.
> Io (impersonale) ho sposato (parlo in teoria) una persona leale, non una persona, come ha detto Spleen, cieca e aggiungo insensibile alle tentazioni.
> ...


Quoto
Ripeto che è ben diverso se questa cosa è fonte di un problema per te che vuoi dividere con me


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1 Mi piace tutto di lei, specialmente il suo modo di essere femmina
> 
> 2 Quando mi guarda e mi sorride, mi fa sentire speciale
> 
> ...



non sono queste le cose che dici Skorpio, 
le dici solo che c'è qualcosa dentro di te che sta mettendo il discussione il vs. rapporto, ed hai bisogna di capire se questa cosa è così profonda da determinarne la fine.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> non sono queste le cose che dici Skorpio,
> le dici solo che c'è qualcosa dentro di te che sta mettendo il discussione il vs. rapporto, ed hai bisogna di capire se questa cosa è così profonda da determinarne la fine.


Ho capito.. ma io mimavo con Brunetta un teorico colloquio, e lei mi aveva fatto domande precise, e a quel punto, avendo iniziato io le danze, gli dovevo risposte precise.

Se partissi a parlare, direi tutto

Non è che parto, e poi su eventuali domande dirette faccio il vago

E infatti io appunto non partirei neanche


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che senso ha creare intimità con chi hai compreso di non amare più?
> Se tuo marito ti avesse parlato della sua attrazione e di come si sentiva non avreste risparmiato dolore e anni per chiarirvi tante cose?


Certo. Peccato che il primo a non riconoscerla come tale e a stupirsi dell'emozione che ne derivava è stato proprio lui. Ma il muro o solco o chiamalo come ti pare  era già eretto, per cui ha deciso di condividere quella emozione con lei e non con me.
Del senno di poi son piene le fosse.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> La coppia non e' immutabile, e il suo equilibrio viene gia' modificato nel momento stesso nel quale il partner riceve queste avances e ne rimane turbato. Alla fine, visto che qualcosa sta gia' succedendo, non e' meglio condividerlo e cercare una soluzione insieme?


Esatto.
Nel momento in cui succede quello che hai descritto e vai a raccontarlo al partner gli stai dicendo in fondo di salvarti da te stesso, ti stai mettendo al sicuro perché sai di non poter gestire la situazione.
Se metti l'altro a conoscenza del tuo debole, ne parlerete e magari inizierà un percorso di controllo che sistemerà tutto ma in realtà il tarlo si è insinuato. Hai distolto lo sguardo dal tuo partner e hai visto che c'era altro e ti piaceva pure.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come fate a scrivere così tanto in giornata lavorativa ????


Scrivo quando sono a casa e non ho niente da fare


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Nel momento in cui succede quello che hai descritto e vai a raccontarlo al partner gli stai dicendo in fondo di salvarti da te stesso, ti stai mettendo al sicuro perché sai di non poter gestire la situazione.
> Se metti l'altro a conoscenza del tuo debole, ne parlerete e magari inizierà un percorso di controllo che sistemerà tutto ma in realtà il tarlo si è insinuato. *Hai distolto lo sguardo dal tuo partner e hai visto che c'era altro e ti piaceva pure*.


Questo a me accade molto spesso.
Non ti dico durante l'estate, poi.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal rapporto che si ha.
> Soprattutto dipende dal rapporto che si vuole.
> Non è che tutte le relazioni sono uguali. Io ho detto la relazione che volevo io e che faceva parte del patto tra noi. Ovviamente, visto che aveva i suoi problemi, lui si è guardato bene dal parlarmi di chi comunque non voleva perdersi.
> Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo e può sentire il bisogno di trasparenza o sentire la necessità di tutela del partner e del rapporto.


Forse dipende più dalla persona. Io parlo poco di solito e dico solo ciò che è degno di nota, il resto è superfluo.

Secondo me, si parla di un turbamento" innocuo" solo per pavoneggiarsi, si parla di un turbamento "pericoloso" quando si pensa di non poter  gestire le proprie emozioni.


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
> Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
> Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
> Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
> ...



Ho la vaga impressione che nessuna che ti piaccia, ci abbia mai provato seriamente con te...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo a me accade molto spesso.
> Non ti dico durante l'estate, poi.


.
Capita a tutti ma non il genere di coinvolgimento di cui stiamo parlando o almeno spero


----------



## Piperita (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' il "Non so che fare" che non va bene.
> In teoria una persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente cosa fare, soprattutto se si confida col partner.
> Questa confidenza è un momento di intimità - non facile, lo ammetto - e può essere anche un'occasione di confronto per la coppia, per ritrovare un equilibrio insieme, per vedersi e per non nascondersi.
> Io (impersonale) ho sposato (parlo in teoria) una persona leale, non una persona, come ha detto Spleen, cieca e aggiungo insensibile alle tentazioni.
> ...


Mah...di queste cose, culo più bello, ecc, parli con l'amico non con la donna che hai scelto. Io per delicatezza non dico a mio marito che mi piace l'idraulico che ha i capelli più folti dei suoi, magari lo faccio una volta, scherzando, ma poi la smetto, perché potrebbe starci male.
Come ho già scritto mio marito ogni tanto mi dice che gli piacciono le bionde e io continuo a chiedergli perché ha scelto me, che bionda non lo sono mai stata. Potrebbe passare il messaggio: mi sono accontentato di te che bionda non sei perché alla bionda non potevo ambire, era troppo per me ( esempio)
Che senso ha continuare a dire che quella è più alta, l'altra è più bella ecc?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma a voi è mai capitato di esprimere al partner apprezzamenti su altre donne o uomini?
> Passa una bella ragazza e si fa finta di niente?
> Confidenze sessuali (di lei), del tipo "Mi piacerebbe farmi una cosa così, una cosà", mai?
> Discorsi sul sesso in genere? Sugli organi sessuali? Sul corpo?
> ...


Mi è capitato di fare commenti di approvazione, come faceva anche mio marito. Tuttavia lui si infastidiva e mi metteva in guardia di non allargarmi troppo. I suoi commenti erano legati al bello estetico paragonabile al bello che si apprezza in un paesaggio. Alla fine a suo dire erano apprezzamenti diversi. Mi sono poi astenuta da ogni commento.Mio marito insiste ancora oggi a farm i dare giudizi  che poi scatenerebbero discussioni. Parlare di sesso con mio marito è sempre stato impossibile. Se faccio una stupida battutta si scandalizza. Vedi questa forma di pudicizia non la comprendo. Però è anche vero che nel mio matrimonio gran confidenza non se ne è mai potuta avere.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Capita a tutti ma non il genere di coinvolgimento di cui stiamo parlando o almeno spero


Ma infatti, a me pare che si sta "prudentemente" cercando di spostare il senso del contesto inizialmente descritto.

Forse per imbarazzo, e lo capisco

Anche mia moglie non ha nessun problema a dirmi che questo o quello sia un bell'uomo, né io ho problemi a confermarlo, non è che mi metto a piangere in mezzo alla strada


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mah...di queste cose, culo più bello, ecc, parli con l'amico non con la donna che hai scelto. Io per delicatezza non dico a mio marito che mi piace l'idraulico che ha i capelli più folti dei suoi, magari lo faccio una volta, scherzando, ma poi la smetto, perché potrebbe starci male.
> Come ho già scritto mio marito ogni tanto mi dice che gli piacciono le bionde e io continuo a chiedergli perché ha scelto me, che bionda non lo sono mai stata. Potrebbe passare il messaggio: mi sono accontentato di te che bionda non sei perché alla bionda non potevo ambire, era troppo per me ( esempio)
> Che senso ha continuare a dire che quella è più alta, l'altra è più bella ecc?


Piperita, ma io sono più che convinto che nessuno di noi è l'ideale dell'altro.
Il mio ideale sarebbe Gloria Guida a 20 anni. Però se anche l'avessi incontrata all'epoca e le fossi piaciuto, adesso ne avrebbe qualcuno in più e non sarebbe la stessa persona.
Il fatto è che ci si accontenta sempre tutti, prima o poi: quello che tiene unite le coppie, oltre alla lealtà, è il condividere parti di sé.
Più ce ne sono, più si resta uniti. Altrimenti si rischia di diventare estranei, senza neppure rendersene conto.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Piperita, ma io sono più che convinto che nessuno di noi è l'ideale dell'altro.
> Il mio ideale sarebbe Gloria Guida a 20 anni. Però se anche l'avessi incontrata all'epoca e le fossi piaciuto, adesso ne avrebbe qualcuno in più e non sarebbe la stessa persona.
> Il fatto è che ci si accontenta sempre tutti, prima o poi: quello che tiene unite le coppie, oltre alla lealtà, è il condividere parti di sé.
> Più ce ne sono, più si resta uniti. Altrimenti si rischia di diventare estranei, senza neppure rendersene conto.


Danny a 20 anni mi dicevano che fossi la fotocopia di gloria guida 

Adesso non so come sia mo guardo


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Capita a tutti ma non il genere di coinvolgimento di cui stiamo parlando o almeno spero


Direi di no.
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando, in realtà?
Di una certa emozione che si può provare stando accanto a un'altra persona?
Mi stupirebbe sapere che questo possa accadere a te? O a Piperita? O a Brunetta?
Direi di no. E allora perché mi dovrebbe stupire che capiti a mia moglie?
A me è capitato, di recente, certo.
Ne ho parlato con mia moglie?
Sì. Perché?
Perché abbiamo parlato di tutto e ognuno di noi doveva imparare di nuovo a non aver paura dell'altro dopo il tradimento e nel tutto era compreso anche questo.
Ha avuto conseguenze?
Sì, sono nati dubbi. E' stata anche l'occasione di discutere di quei dubbi, di parlare, di confrontarsi.
Risolve?
Sì, secondo me sì, ma se fatto compatibilmente con le esigenze dell'altro.
A te, Farfalla, se fossi mia moglie, non lo direi mai, per quello che ti conosco, perché ci resteresti male.
Ma se questo servisse per farti stare meglio non avrei remore nel parlare di me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Direi di no.
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando, in realtà?
> Di una certa emozione che si può provare stando accanto a un'altra persona?
> Mi stupirebbe sapere che questo possa accadere a te? O a Piperita? O a Brunetta?
> ...


.
Non so di cosa parlano gli altri io parlo di:
tutti i giorni bevo il caffè con un collega, cazzo però carino, accidenti perchè sono sposata se no un pensierino
Azz come gli sta bene il vestito oggi. Domani pranziamo insieme. Eh però cavoli quando mi ha sfiorato la gamba ho sentito un brivido. Ma quello sguarda cosa voleva dire? Ho capito bene? E si ho capito bene, e ora che faccio? Ci sto? Resisto o  non resisto e intanto oggi ho messo una gonna che non ho mai messo. Mi ha notato? Si direi di si. E le cose vanno avanti. 
Lo dico a mio marito? Ma con il cavolo. Mi metto lì e penso a cosa voglio fare e mi smazzo i sensi di colpa, le emozioni, l'incredulità perchè sta accadendo a me ecc ecc

Guarda io non ci resterei male io mi incazzerei proprio perchè oltre a dover vivere di merda per curare ogni tuo cambio d'umore devo anche sorbirmi le tue emozioni verso un'atra


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non so di cosa parlano gli altri io parlo di:
> tutti i giorni bevo il caffè con un collega, cazzo però carino, accidenti perchè sono sposata se no un pensierino
> Azz come gli sta bene il vestito oggi. Domani pranziamo insieme. Eh però cavoli quando mi ha sfiorato la gamba ho sentito un brivido. Ma quello sguarda cosa voleva dire? Ho capito bene? E si ho capito bene, e ora che faccio? Ci sto? Resisto o  non resisto e intanto oggi ho messo una gonna che non ho mai messo. Mi ha notato? Si direi di si. E le cose vanno avanti.
> ...


Ah ah sì ho capito cosa intendi dire.
E certo, non così eh.
Una via di mezzo tra presentarsi come una madonnina casta e pura che non ha colleghi (o colleghe) presentabili e quello che tu hai scritto ci sarà pure...
Ma poi... è parlare del nulla.
Mia moglie ed io ci dicevano più o meno tutto.
L'unico di cui non sapevo nulla indovina chi era?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ah ah sì ho capito cosa intendi dire.E certo, non così eh.Una via di mezzo tra presentarsi come una madonnina casta e pura che non ha colleghi (o colleghe) presentabili e quello che tu hai scritto ci sarà pure...Ma poi... è parlare del nulla.Mia moglie ed io ci dicevano più o meno tutto.L'unico di cui non sapevo nulla indovina chi era?


  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] avrà anche portato il concetto un po' all'esasperazione. Ma insomma, il succo del discorso e' quello."Sai caro, c'è uno sul lavoro per cui ti devo confessare che non provo tutta questa neutralità. Un po' mi piace, ma ovviamente non ci farei nulla".Cosa stiamo dicendo con questo discorso? Niente, stiamo tirando in ballo il nostro intimo per niente. Io non ci vedo proprio niente da condividere. A meno che non lo facciamo semplicemente per rimarcare all'altro le occasioni perdute in suo nome. Ovvero, se invece pensiamo di non resistere alla tentazione, come richiesta di un aiuto che non ci può essere. Morale: instilliamo il dubbio al partner, corriamo il rischio di passare per inaffidabili, ci teniamo il problema che sta nella nostra testa, e li va risolto. Il tutto per cosa? Per una infatuazione platonica? Perché qualcun altro scelga al posto nostro di non darle nessun corso?Ragazzi. Per me chiarezza e lealtà significa non tradire. Mica trasformare il partner in un diario. Purtroppo poi ho sperimentato a mie spese  (e vale per ogni ambito) che c'è una sfera di cose strettamente personali che è proprio bene non condividere. Ho visto che essere proprio libri aperti in qualche modo non paga mai. Capisco le questioni che hanno una rilevanza. Ma una semplice attrazione che comunque non si vuole coltivare direi che si faccia più che bene a tenersela per se'. Che anzi, parlandone come fosse una cosa da condividere mi sembrerebbe di aumentarne il peso, allertando l'altro per nulla. Anzi, quasi ad ammettere di non essere capaci di gestire una attrazione. Che capita, basta appunto non dare spago. Se si da' spago direi che invece il problema della coppia e' ben altro che l'essere affascinati da una persona, e gestire questa situazione in maniera da renderla innocua.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ah ah sì ho capito cosa intendi dire.
> E certo, non così eh.
> Una via di mezzo tra presentarsi come una madonnina casta e pura che non ha colleghi (o colleghe) presentabili e quello che tu hai scritto ci sarà pure...
> Ma poi... è parlare del nulla.
> ...


Appunto
ma è davvero normale che sia così
Già ti aveva dato troppi indizi che a me avrebbero fatto incazzare 

Ti sembro una che si presenta come una madonnina casta e pura? 
Guarda che le cazzate che sparo alle nostre cene le sparerei identiche se ci fosse mio marito


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Libri aperti mai più concordo

Come mai più la pipì mentr e'lui in bagno la mutanda spaiata e la ceretta casalinga a
Scaldare in bagno


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Libri aperti mai più concordo
> 
> *Come mai più la pipì mentr e'lui in bagno la mutanda spaiata e la ceretta casalinga a
> Scaldare in bagno*


.
Su questo non condivido invece


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> @_farfalla_ avrà anche portato il concetto un po' all'esasperazione. Ma insomma, il succo del discorso e' quello."*Sai caro, c'è uno sul lavoro per cui ti devo confessare che non provo tutta questa neutralità. Un po' mi piace, ma ovviamente non ci farei nulla"*.Cosa stiamo dicendo con questo discorso? Niente, stiamo tirando in ballo il nostro intimo per niente. Io non ci vedo proprio niente da condividere. A meno che non lo facciamo semplicemente per rimarcare all'altro le occasioni perdute in suo nome. Ovvero, se invece pensiamo di non resistere alla tentazione, come richiesta di un aiuto che non ci può essere. Morale: instilliamo il dubbio al partner, corriamo il rischio di passare per inaffidabili, ci teniamo il problema che sta nella nostra testa, e li va risolto. Il tutto per cosa? Per una infatuazione platonica? Perché qualcun altro scelga al posto nostro di non darle nessun corso?Ragazzi. Per me chiarezza e lealtà significa non tradire. Mica trasformare il partner in un diario. Purtroppo poi ho sperimentato a mie spese  (e vale per ogni ambito) che c'è una sfera di cose strettamente personali che è proprio bene non condividere. Ho visto che essere proprio libri aperti in qualche modo non paga mai. Capisco le questioni che hanno una rilevanza. Ma una semplice attrazione che comunque non si vuole coltivare direi che si faccia più che bene a tenersela per se'. Che anzi, parlandone come fosse una cosa da condividere mi sembrerebbe di aumentarne il peso, allertando l'altro per nulla. Anzi, quasi ad ammettere di non essere capaci di gestire una attrazione. Che capita, basta appunto non dare spago. Se si da' spago direi che invece il problema della coppia e' ben altro che l'essere affascinati da una persona, e gestire questa situazione in maniera da renderla innocua.


Avrei preferito mille volte questa frase che il nulla e il tradimento.
Avrei preferito continuare a parlare di "noi" come abbiamo sempre fatto che interromperci e occuparci da soli dell'"io" come è stato.
Perché è questo che è accaduto.
L'unico che non esisteva per me era quello più importante per lei.
Stiamo parlando, come ho detto, di pura teoria.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Libri aperti mai più concordo
> 
> Come mai più la pipì mentr e'lui in bagno la mutanda spaiata e la ceretta casalinga a
> Scaldare in bagno


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> @_farfalla_ avrà anche portato il concetto un po' all'esasperazione. Ma insomma, il succo del discorso e' quello."Sai caro, c'è uno sul lavoro per cui ti devo confessare che non provo tutta questa neutralità. Un po' mi piace, ma ovviamente non ci farei nulla".Cosa stiamo dicendo con questo discorso? Niente, stiamo tirando in ballo il nostro intimo per niente. Io non ci vedo proprio niente da condividere. *A meno che non lo facciamo semplicemente per rimarcare all'altro le occasioni perdute in suo nome.* Ovvero, se invece pensiamo di non resistere alla tentazione, come richiesta di un aiuto che non ci può essere. Morale: *instilliamo il dubbio al partner, corriamo il rischio di passare per inaffidabili, ci teniamo il problema che sta nella nostra testa, e li va risolto. Il tutto per cosa? Per una infatuazione platonica? Perché qualcun altro scelga al posto nostro di non darle nessun corso?Ragazzi. Per me chiarezza e lealtà significa non tradire.* Mica trasformare il partner in un diario. Purtroppo poi ho sperimentato a mie spese  (e vale per ogni ambito) che c'è una sfera di cose strettamente personali che è proprio bene non condividere. Ho visto che essere proprio libri aperti in qualche modo non paga mai. Capisco le questioni che hanno una rilevanza. Ma una semplice attrazione che comunque non si vuole coltivare direi che si faccia più che bene a tenersela per se'. Che anzi, parlandone come fosse una cosa da condividere mi sembrerebbe di aumentarne il peso, allertando l'altro per nulla. Anzi, quasi ad ammettere di non essere capaci di gestire una attrazione. Che capita, basta appunto non dare spago. Se si da' spago direi che invece il problema della coppia e' ben altro che l'essere affascinati da una persona, e gestire questa situazione in maniera da renderla innocua.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> ma è davvero normale che sia così
> *Già ti aveva dato troppi indizi che a me avrebbero fatto incazzare
> *
> ...


Meglio così: ho compreso da questo che per lei era difficile abituarsi a mentire. 
Almeno all'inizio.
Questo ha permesso di circoscrivere quello che è accaduto a un tempo ben definito.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Libri aperti mai più concordo
> 
> Come mai più la pipì mentr e'lui in bagno la mutanda spaiata e la ceretta casalinga a
> Scaldare in bagno


La cacca mai?
Noi sempre.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E' il "Non so che fare" che non va bene.
> In teoria una persona dovrebbe sapere esattamente cosa fare, soprattutto se si confida col partner.
> Questa confidenza è un momento di intimità - non facile, lo ammetto - e può essere anche un'occasione di confronto per la coppia, per ritrovare un equilibrio insieme, per vedersi e per non nascondersi.
> Io (impersonale) ho sposato (parlo in teoria) una persona leale, non una persona, come ha detto Spleen, cieca e aggiungo insensibile alle tentazioni.
> ...



Vedi Danny, magari l'impressione che ne ricavi dalle tue confidenze verso tua moglie è fuorviata dal fatto che tua moglie stessa voglia mostrarsi superiore a queste cose, ma credimi, specie ad una donna non fa mai e poi mai piacere sentire apprezzamenti dal proprio marito verso le altre, anche se il tuo intento non è quello di sminuire lei, ci mancherebbe.
Sono delicatezze che andrebbero usate, poi è ovvio che quando siamo al mare c'è uno scenario così vasto che qualche commento salta fuori da ambo le parti, ma anche qui, tatto e misura.
E la lealtà, secondo me, c'entra poco.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Avrei preferito mille volte questa frase che il nulla e il tradimento.
> Avrei preferito continuare a parlare di "noi" come abbiamo sempre fatto che interromperci e occuparci da soli dell'"io" come è stato.
> Perché è questo che è accaduto.
> L'unico che non esisteva per me era quello più importante per lei.
> Stiamo parlando, come ho detto, di pura teoria.


Guarda che non  "capita" di tradire. Cioè lo posso capire per la sbandata occasionale.

Lei non te ne avrebbe parlato, credo: non aveva un problema da condividere (come levarselo dalla testa) ma purtroppo una decisione già presa. Ovvio che in quel caso se se ne parla e' solo per lasciare.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Su questo non condivido invece


Io invece si tassativo

Non riuscirei più ma soptutto credo che la troppa intimità uccida altri aspetti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io invece si tassativo
> 
> Non riuscirei più ma soptutto credo che la troppa intimità uccida altri aspetti


.
Per me è l'opposto


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La cacca mai?
> Noi sempre.


Prima si adesso zeroooooo

Anche le puzzette bandite piuttosto .. Esplodo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Prima si adesso zeroooooo
> 
> Anche le puzzette bandite piuttosto .. Esplodo


.
Mostri solo il lato "bello". 
Potrei avere questo tipo di rapporto solo con un amante e del quale mi interessa poco per altro


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Per me è l'opposto


De gustibus


La
Mia amica seconda convivenza e disperata 
La tinta  in casa non la fa più viene da me 

Secondo me ste robe anmazzano la libido alla lunga


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Su questo non condivido invece


Io invece sono d'accordo. Ho sempre fatto tutto  (quasi  ) con la massima libertà. Invece è bello tenere certe cose per se', o almeno scegliere quando condividerle. Però ceretta e pipi mai più in condivisione con nessuno, per me.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> De gustibus
> 
> 
> La
> ...


.
io mi sentirei chiusa fuori 
Che non vuol dire che necessariamente che devo sempre mostrarmi mentre mi faccio la ceretta o sono seduta sul water
Ma l'idea che può capitare che tu entri in bagno anche in quei momenti non mi procura imbarazzo ma mi da quel senso di condivisione e intimità necessaria per me in un rapporto


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mostri solo il lato "bello".
> Potrei avere questo tipo di rapporto solo con un amante e del quale mi interessa poco per altro


MaCosa dici ?

E semplicemnte cura e attenzione 
Poi giro struccata con i capelli legati ad cazzum ecc dai farfalla se non scagazzi davanti a lui non è amore ma
Chi dici ?


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda che non  "capita" di tradire. Cioè lo posso capire per la sbandata occasionale.
> 
> Lei non te ne avrebbe parlato, credo: non aveva un problema da condividere (come levarselo dalla testa) ma purtroppo una decisione già presa. Ovvio che in quel caso se se ne parla e' solo per lasciare.


Certo.
Infatti tutto questo discorso è pura teoria un po' fine a se stessa.
Anche noi che parlavamo di tutto, abbiamo smesso di farlo quando lei ha deciso di tradire.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io invece sono d'accordo. Ho sempre fatto tutto  (quasi  ) con la massima libertà. Invece è bello tenere certe cose per se', o almeno scegliere quando condividerle. Però ceretta e pipi mai più in condivisione con nessuno, per me.


Ma pur e loro preferiscono secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> MaCosa dici ?
> 
> E semplicemnte cura e attenzione
> Poi giro struccata con i capelli legati ad cazzum ecc dai farfalla se non scagazzi davanti a lui non è amore ma
> Chi dici ?


.
Stai estremizzando 
Ho spiegato sotto


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> De gustibus
> 
> 
> La
> ...


La mia no.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> io mi sentirei chiusa fuori
> Che non vuol dire che necessariamente che devo sempre mostrarmi mentre mi faccio la ceretta o sono seduta sul water
> Ma l'idea che può capitare che tu entri in bagno anche in quei momenti non mi procura imbarazzo ma mi da quel senso di condivisione e intimità necessaria per me in un rapporto



Sì certo Apra la Porta e la richiuda tempo zero 

Con i fanghi Guam avvolta nella pellicola non mi vedrai mai più nessuno forse il gatto ma
Devo ancora decidere


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La mia no.


Vedi che sei raro

Danni Sei al limite  con la sanità non è che poi risulta pure troppo tutto ciò ???


Comunque il mondo è bello perché è vario


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Sì certo Apra la Porta e la richiuda tempo zero
> *
> Con i fanghi Guam avvolta nella pellicola non mi vedrai mai più nessuno forse il gatto ma
> Devo ancora decidere


.
Ma può anche dire una cazzata e andarsene
O semplicemente recuperare una cosa che è in bagno e gli serve
Boh non so
Ripeto. L'idea di non poter essere libera di avere i fanghi sulle coscie o di indossare un pigiamo sformato non mi piace


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Stai estremizzando
> Ho spiegato sotto


Oh penso diverso da te che ti devo dire

X me sono stati errori anche quelli e non lo ripeterei poi se entri X errore non ti tirò dietro il sapone ma preferisco certe cose tenerle X me 

Soptutto adesso che va tutto così bene .


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma pur e loro preferiscono secondo me



Alcuni si, altri no, per quello che ho sentito. Questo per la libido. Io sinceramente ho capito che la confidenza va data fino ad un certo punto, e quando si vuol darla. Mostrarsi in bagno, o non chiudere la porta, per me oramai equivale a fare entrare l'altro in aspetti della mia vita che se invece tengo per me è meglio. Tradotto: credo non mi verrebbe più spontaneo.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma può anche dire una cazzata e andarsene
> O semplicemente recuperare una cosa che è in bagno e gli serve
> Boh non so
> Ripeto. L'idea di non poter essere libera di avere i fanghi sulle coscie o di indossare un pigiamo sformato non mi piace


Liberissima di farlo infatti non dico mica che sbagli ...io preferisco di no adesso come  adesso non è mio fratello e non deisdero  lo diventi
E il mio uomo condiviso emozioni pensiero paure desideri ma la cera sulla gamba pelosa anche no


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma può anche dire una cazzata e andarsene
> O semplicemente recuperare una cosa che è in bagno e gli serve
> Boh non so
> Ripeto. L'idea di non poter essere libera di avere i fanghi sulle coscie o di indossare un pigiamo sformato non mi piace


:up:

E vale anche per me, eh.


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Alcuni si, altri no, per quello che ho sentito. Questo per la libido. Io sinceramente ho capito che la confidenza va data fino ad un certo punto, e quando si vuol darla. Mostrarsi in bagno, o non chiudere la porta, per me oramai equivale a fare entrare l'altro in aspetti della mia vita che se invece tengo per me è meglio. Tradotto: credo non mi verrebbe più spontaneo.


Siamo al secondo turno noi credo sia normale 
E io nel pieno del ormone ritrovato 
Ma tornassi indietro lo farei con mio ex marito 
Eravamo troppo similo a fratelli e non solo xil sesso C era una confidenza che era troppa 
Qsto me lo fece notare sia la
Mia terapista che quella della coppia 

Meditate se siete ancora in tempo poi fate cosa volete eh


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E vale anche per me, eh.


.
io e te finiremo per sposarci lo sai


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E vale anche per me, eh.


Infatti  non mi sembra vada da dio fa un punto di vista sessuale 
No sarà solo quello ma il sesso è anche mistero desiderio e non solo confidenza ecc 
Desiderio muore se c'è troppo di tutto e non lo dico solo io


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Desiderio muore se c'è troppo di tutto e non lo dico solo io


Beh.. con troppe curegge durante l'atto, un pochino si, effettivamente


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Scusate non volevo essere off ros a farfalla e
Danny
Ci sono passata e fa male 

Però davvero io penso che troppa confidenza non vada bene 

Un abbraccio
Lavoro oggi mi sono persa


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. con troppe curegge durante l'atto, un pochino si, effettivamente


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate non volevo essere off ros a farfalla e
> Danny
> Ci sono passata e fa male
> 
> ...


.
Io non mi sono offesa


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Siamo al secondo turno noi credo sia normale E io nel pieno del ormone ritrovato Ma tornassi indietro lo farei con mio ex marito Eravamo troppo similo a fratelli e non solo xil sesso C era una confidenza che era troppa Qsto me lo fece notare sia laMia terapista che quella della coppia Meditate se siete ancora in tempo poi fate cosa volete eh


Ah. Io non sono neanche al secondo turno, sto ferma al palo Il problema è che anzitutto ci vogliono tanti anni per costruire un rapporto dove si sente di poter dare certe confidenze. E poi condivido quello che dici tu: un po' più di distacco non guasta.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. con troppe curegge durante l'atto, un pochino si, effettivamente &#55357;&#56846;


Azzo! Ma cosa usate? :carneval:


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

Ora entro in religioso silenzio e mi preparo X
La partita


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ora entro in religioso silenzio e mi preparo X
> La partita


.
ANCHE IO



NON SUCCEDE MA SE SUCCEDE


----------



## Carola (19 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> ANCHE IO
> 
> View attachment 13039
> ...


Gufo


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che se lui ti dicesse di andare pure a darti scopare dall'idraulico o di andare a fare una vacanza in Giamaica capiresti benissimo che, oltre a considerare nulla un altro essere umano e meno di un filo, *considererebbe nulla te o comunque insignificante e irrilevante per lui la tua sessualità. *
> Il fatto che tu non ti renda conto della scissione che hai operato dentro di te per dire, ribadire e VIVERE questa cosa è grave per te.
> È comprensibile che ognuno se si trova in una condizione inaccettabile che non può o non sa cambiare trovi un adattamento psicologico per trovarla accettabile. Questi meccanismi psicologici sono noti http://www.dialogopsicologia.it/art...sono_e_quali_sono_i_meccanismi_di_difesa.html
> però non possiamo accettare noi il tuo meccanismo.



E allora?
Potrebbe anche essere che sia irrilevante per lui la mia sessualità, come il contrario.
L'importante è quello che sento io per ciò che mi riguarda e ciò che lo riguarda.
Non abbiamo sempre proclamato qui dentro che siamo tutti diversi?
Non abbiamo sempre difeso l'unicità delle più svariate visioni della vita proprio perché facenti parte di ciascuno di noi?


----------



## trilobita (19 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La cacca mai?
> Noi sempre.


Tazza a due piazze?


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non per generalizzare, ma mi sembrate cosi' binari voi traditori nei ragionamenti. Cosa dovrebbe fare il partner? Non c'e' un libretto di istruzioni, mi dispiace.
> 
> Ma se lo ami e lui ti espone un disagio magari parlarne insieme non farebbe male no? Per esempio chiedergli *"e tu come rispondi a queste avances?*" oppure "*secondo te questa collega fino a dove vuole spingersi?"* ma anche *"tu ti senti lusingato da queste attenzioni?"* . E sono solo esempi molto superficiali, e' ovvio che in ogni rapporto le domande sarebbero diverse. Pero' dimostrerebbero dialogo e maturita'. Altrimenti facciamo tutti gli insicuri e ci rifugiamo tra le lenzuola di un altro lamentandoci che il nostro partner non ci da abbastanza attenzioni o cagate del genere per giustificare la bassezza morale dei nostri comportamenti.



Scusa se ci ritorno sopra...
Sulla prima domanda:
Qualsiasi risposta che ti darà ti resterà il dubbio che non sia quella sincera.
Sulla seconda e terza domanda:
sono domande retoriche le cui risposte sono ovvie.
Ergo: confronto inutile che instilla solo sospetti e turbamenti.
E già la vita è complicata di suo...


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2017)

*...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa se ci ritorno sopra...
> Sulla prima domanda:
> Qualsiasi risposta che ti darà ti resterà il dubbio che non sia quella sincera.
> Sulla seconda e terza domanda:
> ...


Ma è proprio tecnicamente complicato interfacciarsi con un partner che se ne esce con simili confidenze

Cosa vuole?

È stato detto qui, forse AIUTO

Benissimo.. ti aiuto, e come ti aiuto??

Se non lo sai tu che lo chiedi, lo devo indovinare io???

Se ti chiedo aiuto perché son rimasto a piedi, tu mi dici: bene, ti aiuto, che posso fare?

Io lo so cosa puoi fare, darmi un passaggio ad esempio, oppure chiamarmi un taxi

Te lo dico subito cosa puoi fare

Ma se chi arriva a dire queste cose, non ha un cazzo di idea di come chi ascolta possa aiutarlo, si va davvero nel casino, ma completo

Al netto di onestà, fedeltà, lealtà, tutte cose meravigliose

Ma che non salvano dal casino, anzi in nome Delle quali ci si finisce nel casino, in questo caso, se non si ha BEN CHIARO cosa l'altro può fare concretamente per noi


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è proprio tecnicamente complicato interfacciarsi con un partner che se ne esce con simili confidenze
> 
> Cosa vuole?
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si...
> Il problema x me sai quale sarebbe?
> 
> Che quello che tu hai identificato come "coraggio" ( ma va bene anche lealtà, sincerità, etc..) io lo identificherei diversamente
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

*Vorrei capire se è vero.*

Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.

Facendo una stima, ho avuto l'impressione che quasi tutti i tradimenti finiscano con la separazione.
Secondo voi quello che penso è vero oppure sto esagerando.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Da quello che vedo e sento é vero. Puoi amare la donna o l'uomo che ti ha tradito, ma ti fidi di quello che ti dicono? Ti fidi quando magari escono per conto proprio anche per andare a comprare il pane? La fiducia è tutto, distrutta questa è tutto finito.


----------



## insane (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Facendo una stima, ho avuto l'impressione che quasi tutti i tradimenti finiscano con la separazione.
> Secondo voi quello che penso è vero oppure sto esagerando.


E' vero, io conosco UNA sola coppia che e' rimasta. Dopo il tradimento hanno fatto un figlio e hanno riversato su di lui tutte le attenzioni, anche perche' non potevano economicamente permettersi una separazione.

Per me e' una maniera miserabile di risolvere.

Gli altri si sono mollati tutti, chi prima, chi dopo.


----------



## Carola (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


Se scoperti...si

In linea di massima ma ci sono rari casi come danny ecc che resistono
Non so onestamente se pensare meglio cosi o no  non vedo coppie serene e cmq danny e un uomo.molto particolare con una resistenza che va oltre forse data anche dalla sua esp con la propia famiglia o dal fatto che sua moglie contuna a piacergli nonosyante il loro rapproto 

Credo anche pero che se mai capitasse una che gli piace ricambiato entrerebbe in crisi 
Pero io gli auguro ogni bene perche si merita di vivere serenamente che sua moglie si riprenda e tornino felici 

Tuto gli altri sono saltati

Idem Fuori da qui  le coppie in cui e venuto fuori il tradimento sono scoppiati 

Tutti i tradiotri non scoperti se scoperti avrebbero temo  grandi casini a seguire quindi meglio tacere


----------



## Divì (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


Direi che quasi tutti i tradimenti feriscono gravemente la coppia.  Soprattutto se scoperti. Non sempre finiscono in una separazione, per i motivi più svariati.
Ma forse la coppia era già ferita, e il tradimento è stata solo una eccessiva reazione ad uno stato di malessere e ad una mancanza di comunicazione, spesso nemmeno avvertita.

Si tratta di una perdita. E come perdita la capacità si superare e andare avanti dipende anche dalla capacità di elaborare il lutto e riallineare la percezione di sé, dell'altro e della coppia. Cosa che va fatta in due. Un lavoretto facile facile, no?
La coppia può rinascere, ma è dura.
La maggior parte getta la spugna di fronte a questa montagna di fatica.

Per quanto mi riguarda posso dire che io non mi sono separata e sto decisamente meglio di prima. Non faccio statistica , anche perchè chi può dire che sia tutto a posto per sempre, però sono fiera di me, di noi.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Aprile 2017)

*...*



leroluni ha detto:


> Facendo una stima, ho avuto l'impressione che quasi tutti i tradimenti finiscano con la separazione.
> .


Non so quanto possa influire sulla statistica, ma nel mio caso no, il tradimento subito non ha determinato la fine del rapporto.


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho scritto la mia storia, forse è un po’ lunga, ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente. Alle domande che mi sono state poste  non avrei potuto  rispondere solo con  date o  fatti.
> Ho dovuto mettere dentro anche  le mie emozioni, le mie decisioni, che giuste o sbagliate per chi legge, sono le mie. Appartengono al passato, pertanto sono storia su cui è possibile esprimere giudizi ma i fatti non sono più modificabili. L’ho scritta solo perché i miei  interventi in un altro  3D hanno  generato tutta una serie di discussioni che mi è sembrato corretto spostare eventualmente  ad altra sede.
> 
> Ci siamo sposati nel 1980, stavamo insieme già da tre anni. Interessi comuni, gli stessi sport, tantissimo amore. Poi i figli, qualche anno dopo. Certo gli inevitabili litigi, le incomprensioni di tutte le coppie, ma niente che non si ricomponesse subito dopo.
> ...


Bella storia, in definitiva. Dove tutto, in un modo o nell'altro va nel verso giusto.

E' impossibile che nella propria vita non si sbagli, primo o poi può capitare di fare qualcosa di sbagliato. Il problema non è questo, anche se comunque gli errori comportano inevitabili conseguenze tanto vaste quante sono le persone coinvolte e il loro mondo. Il problema è che spesso a commettere errori sono persone che convivono abitualmente con uno stato di equivocità e scorrettezza, per se e per gli altri. Pensare di poter mantenere cosi beatamente più vite parallele è malato, stupido e irresponsabile.


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


E' vero, perché no. E' un tuo punto di vista maturato dalle tue esperienze, nonché dalle scelte che hai deciso di attuare. In quanto tale è una considerazione che può essere considerata vera.

E' vero anche però che non tutti i rapporti finiscono per il medesimo motivo. Evidentemente in qualche caso si riesce a ricostruire una qualche forma di fiducia. Evidentemente le personalità in gioco non sono una costante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


Stai esagerando: uno su mille ce la fa.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


No, non finisce sempre e non solo per quello.
Il tradimento si può recuperare, la fiducia si può riacquistare, ma se nella coppia già prima c'erano dei problemi dopo il tradimento risulta ancora più difficoltoso superarli, spesso innescando dinamiche di torto, ragione, rancore, rimpianti, sfiducia.
Bisogna ripartire da capo, trattando il tradimento come un evento "finito", interrogandosi con la massima umiltà (da parte di entrambi) su cosa abbia portato a tale situazione e soprattutto occorre chiedersi che cosa si vuole dalla coppia che si riandrà a formare, che cosa ci si aspetta, perché il prima non ci sarà più.
Il tradimento va lasciato alle spalle, i problemi personali e di coppia vanno affrontati.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se scoperti...si
> 
> In linea di massima ma ci sono rari casi come danny ecc che resistono
> Non so onestamente se pensare meglio cosi o no  non vedo coppie serene e cmq danny e un uomo.molto particolare con una resistenza che va oltre forse data anche dalla sua esp con la propia famiglia o dal fatto che sua moglie contuna a piacergli nonosyante il loro rapproto
> ...


Probabile. Questa infatti è un'altra delle ragioni per cui a volte finiscono le coppie dopo un tradimento.


Comunque è particolare come solo il tradimento scoperto porti al fallimento della coppia, mentre quello rimasto celato non ha di solito conseguenze.
Secondo me, prima o poi almeno la metà delle coppie casca in un tradimento. Di questi, solo una parte viene alla luce. 
Perché dovremmo pensare di esserne immuni e che cosa ci fa pensare che sia più grave l'averlo scoperto?


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabile. Questa infatti è un'altra delle ragioni per cui a volte finiscono le coppie dopo un tradimento.
> 
> 
> Comunque è particolare come solo il tradimento scoperto porti al fallimento della coppia, mentre quello rimasto celato non ha di solito conseguenze.
> ...


La controprova ce la forniscono proprio i traditori che non confessano manco sotto tortura.
Se non fosse grave la scoperta,confesserebbero tranquillamente,senza dovergli esibire l'evidenza del dolo,non credi?


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La controprova ce la forniscono proprio i traditori che non confessano manco sotto tortura.
> Se non fosse grave la scoperta,confesserebbero tranquillamente,senza dovergli esibire l'evidenza del dolo,non credi?


Certo, ma non è questa la cosa che mi perplime.
Quando si scopre un tradimento lo avvertiamo esclusivamente nella sua dimensione tragica, ma non pensiamo lo stesso di tutti gli altri tradimenti nelle nostre conoscenze di cui siamo venuti a conoscenza durante la nostra vita.
E' come dire di un reato che lo consideriamo tale solo quando colpisce noi.
La maggior parte di noi saprà di amici che hanno tradito. 
Ma al limite proviamo un po' di pena per l'ignaro/a di turno, nulla più. Anzi, a volte ci sforziamo di comprendere le ragioni di chi tradisce. O addirittura le validiamo.
Quindi perché il tradimento risulta inaccettabile solo se colpisce noi?
Eticamente vi è uno sbilanciamento.
Ma poi, se percentualmente il tradimento è così diffuso, perché anche chi non ha prove di averlo subito si sente al riparo?
E' solo sfiga quindi quella che determina la differenza?
La sfiga di venire a sapere di un tradimento piuttosto che rimanerne ignaro?
Un po' poco, mi sembra.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma non è questa la cosa che mi perplime.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento lo avvertiamo esclusivamente nella sua dimensione tragica, ma non pensiamo lo stesso di tutti gli altri tradimenti nelle nostre conoscenze di cui siamo venuti a conoscenza durante la nostra vita.
> E' come dire di un reato che lo consideriamo tale solo quando colpisce noi.
> La maggior parte di noi saprà di amici che hanno tradito.
> ...


Concordo.
Del resto io sono stata tradita serialmente e stavo benissimo.
Significa che non è vero che il tradimento tolga l'essenziale.
Certo io sono molto tollerante e cose "imperfette" ve n'erano. Solo che non attribuendole a tradimento erano accettabili.
Quindi se le cose imperfette sono minime e il tradimento fugace (la valutazione è in mano alla tolleranza del tradito) bisogna pensare bene se si vuole rivoluzionare la vita.


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo, ma non è questa la cosa che mi perplime.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento lo avvertiamo esclusivamente nella sua dimensione tragica, ma non pensiamo lo stesso di tutti gli altri tradimenti nelle nostre conoscenze di cui siamo venuti a conoscenza durante la nostra vita.
> E' come dire di un reato che lo consideriamo tale solo quando colpisce noi.
> La maggior parte di noi saprà di amici che hanno tradito.
> ...


Per l'empatia,non è così per tutti.
Io,per esempio,ogni volta leggo una vicenda di questo genere,fatico persino a rispondere,devo impormi di contare prima di intervenire perché mi sento fortemente coinvolto.
Non credo che chi ci è passato da tradito,provi solo una leggera pena per chi ci sta in mezzo..


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per l'empatia,non è così per tutti.
> Io,per esempio,ogni volta leggo una vicenda di questo genere,fatico persino a rispondere,devo impormi di contare prima di intervenire perché mi sento fortemente coinvolto.
> Non credo che chi ci è passato da tradito,provi solo una leggera pena per chi ci sta in mezzo..


Se ancora reagisci così, chiedi un aiuto. Nella vita tutto va rielaborato.
I miei genitori dicevano che se se l'era fatta passare Napoleone, potevo farmela passare anch'io.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Per l'empatia,non è così per tutti.
> Io,per esempio,ogni volta leggo una vicenda di questo genere,fatico persino a rispondere,devo impormi di contare prima di intervenire perché mi sento fortemente coinvolto.
> Non credo che chi ci è passato da tradito,provi solo una leggera pena per chi ci sta in mezzo..


Io invece penso che vista la ripetitività degli eventi di questo tipo vi siano delle dinamiche frequenti nelle coppie che noi non vogliamo prendere in considerazione per paura, ma che fanno parte proprio dell'essere umano. 
E se sono così frequenti vi è una motivazione che va oltre noi, singole persone.
Quindi devo farmi del male per qualcosa che prima o poi è toccato o toccherà a tutti, e che potrei arrivare a commettere anch'io (e che in fin dei conti ho commesso a mia volta prima del matrimonio)?
Se posso evito il prolungamento del dolore e uso la ragione per tenerlo a bada.
Do un nome a questo stato: ansia? Panico? Rancore? Odio?
Paura?
E cerco di superarlo, per me, non per la coppia.
Inoltre mi viene da pensare un'altra cosa...
Ma se, all'epoca del tradimento, io avessi avuto una relazione a mia volta, avrei provato lo stesso dolore?
E se fossi rimasto all'oscuro del tradimento, ma io avessi avuto una mia relazione extra, sarei stato solo felice per quanto essa mi donava senza percepire il tradimento che stavo subendo ignaro?
Quindi il dolore del tradimento è relativo al mio stato?
Allora non è assoluto.
Devo quindi protrarre la mia sofferenza a che pro? Perché se essa è relativa al mio stato deriva in parte da me, no?
Quindi posso agire sul dolore, o più che altro sull'origine dello stesso.
Attenzione: non è un giudizio etico sul tradimento, ma un approccio volto a razionalizzare la sofferenza senza negare l'accaduto (che se lo riporti a livello inconscio te lo ritrovi da gestire, prima o poi...)


----------



## ologramma (20 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Se scoperti...si
> 
> In linea di massima ma ci sono rari casi come danny ecc che resistono
> Non so onestamente se pensare meglio cosi o no  non vedo coppie serene e cmq danny e un uomo.molto particolare con una resistenza che va oltre forse data anche dalla sua esp con la propia famiglia o dal fatto che sua moglie contuna a piacergli nonosyante il loro rapproto
> ...


----------



## trilobita (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ancora reagisci così, chiedi un aiuto. Nella vita tutto va rielaborato.
> I miei genitori dicevano che se se l'era fatta passare Napoleone, potevo farmela passare anch'io.


Non mi risulta che Napoleone fosse così allegro pensando alla moglie,anzi...
Comunque i miei flashback non mi danno così noia,tranquilla.
Non vado la notte a caccia di coppiette irregolari come Pacciani...


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io invece penso che vista la ripetitività degli eventi di questo tipo vi siano delle dinamiche frequenti nelle coppie che noi non vogliamo prendere in considerazione per paura, ma che fanno parte proprio dell'essere umano.
> E se sono così frequenti vi è una motivazione che va oltre noi, singole persone.
> Quindi devo farmi del male per qualcosa che prima o poi è toccato o toccherà a tutti, e che potrei arrivare a commettere anch'io (e che in fin dei conti ho commesso a mia volta prima del matrimonio)?
> Se posso evito il prolungamento del dolore e uso la ragione per tenerlo a bada.
> ...


La tua logica funziona in un ottica generale ma non nella singola coppia. 
Quando io ho scelto la mia di coppia, ho scelto quale sarebbe stato il tipo di coppia che volevo. 
Io non ho desiderio di tradire, lui non ha desiderio di tradire. 
La mia sofferenza è nello scoprire che invece lui ha "desiderato" di tradire. 

Razionalmente possiamo pensare che è normale il desiderare un altro. Idealmente, soprattutto non avendo tu desiderato altro, vorresti essere l'eccezione.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La tua logica funziona in un ottica generale ma non nella singola coppia.
> Quando io ho scelto la mia di coppia, ho scelto quale sarebbe stato il tipo di coppia che volevo.
> Io non ho desiderio di tradire, lui non ha desiderio di tradire.
> La mia sofferenza è nello scoprire che invece lui ha "desiderato" di tradire.
> ...


Certo.
Ma questo dovrebbe diventare il pensiero precedente.
E la sofferenza è inevitabile se questo pensiero è ancora quello dominante dopo la scoperta.
Ma lo scopo è proprio quello di arrivare a ridurre il dolore (o l'ansia o la paura o il rancore, insomma quei sentimenti che si provano dopo essere stati traditi) per ritrovare la serenità e guardare senza filtri che possano creare distorsioni la coppia.
Non dico che è facile: è un tentativo di affrontare gli eventi dandogli una lettura che sia meno dolorosa possibile.


----------



## Mat78 (20 Aprile 2017)

Danny quindi tu come hai fatto? E funziona? È il tuo rapporto di coppia come va? Se posso permettermi di chiederlo.


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma questo dovrebbe diventare il pensiero precedente.
> E la sofferenza è inevitabile se questo pensiero è ancora quello dominante dopo la scoperta.
> Ma lo scopo è proprio quello di arrivare a ridurre il dolore (o l'ansia o la paura o il rancore, insomma quei sentimenti che si provano dopo essere stati traditi) per ritrovare la serenità e guardare senza filtri che possano creare distorsioni la coppia.
> Non dico che è facile: è un tentativo di affrontare gli eventi dandogli una lettura che sia meno dolorosa possibile.


Si e credo che il motivo per cui molti tradiscono a loro volta è proprio per ridimensionare la cosa. 
Può succedere, ieri a te, oggi a me. 

Quando lo fai, quando passi quel momento però sei già un altra persona. La sofferenza ti ha già cambiato. 
Più cinico?! Più disincantato?! Meno idealista, più concreto?! Sei diverso. 
Solo la sofferenza però ha reso tale questo cambiamento. 

A volte però mi manca la persona che ero prima. 
Non vorrei essere più quella persona però e questo significa che il cambiamento in me sta già avvenendo.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Danny quindi tu come hai fatto? E funziona? È il tuo rapporto di coppia come va? Se posso permettermi di chiederlo.


Funziona nel farti stare un po' meglio gradualmente. A toglierti di dosso la "cancrena" di chi si sente colpito da una tragedia senza via d'uscita.
Per il rapporto di coppia serve solo a evitare di portare avanti comportamenti indotti dal rancore, che creano muri.
Però gli altri problemi restano, se ci sono.


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Si e credo che il motivo per cui molti tradiscono a loro volta è proprio per ridimensionare la cosa. *
> Può succedere, ieri a te, oggi a me.
> 
> Quando lo fai, quando passi quel momento però sei già un altra persona. La sofferenza ti ha già cambiato.
> ...


Esatto.
Questo processo anch'io credo che - magari senza razionalizzare come ho tentato di fare io - lo viva anche chi tradisce dopo essere stato tradito.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


La coppia può finire anche prima ed il tradimento può essere l'atto conclusivo, come invece quello rigenerante,se è stato stimolato ,provocato ,indotto da chi,l'ha subito (il tradimento). 
Il dopo è subordinato alla fiducia ma, se chi ha avuto da tradito,e le riconosce,delle responsabilità,delle mancanze, credo sia più facile da metabolizzare e, riconoscerla e concederla questa fiducia. Diverso,come credo sia nel tuo caso,ricevere un tradimento non dovuto ad alcun titolo:latitanza familiare,trascuratezza,cattivo comportamento ecc..(stante che la responsabilità principale sia SEMPRE del traditore.). Salvo che queste mancanze pur presenti nella relazione,il tradito non le veda e quindi,non le ammetta (im primo luogo a se stesso). Ma...se la coscienza è a posto, il percorso naturale porterà alla fine della coppia,per mancanza di fiducia, difficoltà ad accettare il torto, non poter concedere attenuanti; cose che comportano un livore continuo e costante e che pregiudicano la possibilità di rimettersi in discussione sia come soggetto che come coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che Napoleone fosse così allegro pensando alla moglie,anzi...
> Comunque i miei flashback non mi danno così noia,tranquilla.
> Non vado la notte a caccia di coppiette irregolari come Pacciani...


Non per la moglie :rotfl: per aver perso l'Impero.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La tua logica funziona in un ottica generale ma non nella singola coppia.
> Quando io ho scelto la mia di coppia, ho scelto quale sarebbe stato il tipo di coppia che volevo.
> Io non ho desiderio di tradire, lui non ha desiderio di tradire.
> La mia sofferenza è nello scoprire che invece lui ha "desiderato" di tradire.
> ...


Io mi sono convinta di una cosa. Quando si inizia a stare con una persona una delle due comincia a dire qual è la sua idea di coppia, le proprie idee sulla vita. L'altro magari non ci aveva pensato e assente per mancanza di idee o per compiacere. Magari gli sembra inutile discutere sui massimi sistemi mentre abbracciati si guardano le stelle. Poi dire che si hanno idee diverse significherebbe scontrarsi. Perché mai farlo? È solo teoria.
Poi i nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

*Io solo*

Superare la dissonanza cognitiva tra quello che si credeva fosse il proprio mondo è quello che si è rivelato è difficilissimo.
Siddartha è diventato il Buddha di fronte alla rivelazione delle brutture del mondo. Io non sono il Buddha. Tu?


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Superare la dissonanza cognitiva tra quello che si credeva fosse il proprio mondo è quello che si è rivelato è difficilissimo.
> Siddartha è diventato il Buddha di fronte alla rivelazione delle brutture del mondo. Io non sono il Buddha. Tu?


Pensavo solo di chiedere la Beatificazione?! Pensi che potrei aspirare anche di più?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Pensavo solo di chiedere la Beatificazione?! Pensi che potrei aspirare anche di più?


Io ho un divano in paradiso.:carneval:


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un divano in paradiso.:carneval:


Naaaaa con tutti i tuoi cattivi pensieri?! Al massimo proprio uno sgabellino dell'ikea


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> La tua logica funziona in un ottica generale ma non nella singola coppia.
> Quando io ho scelto la mia di coppia, ho scelto quale sarebbe stato il tipo di coppia che volevo.
> Io non ho desiderio di tradire, lui non ha desiderio di tradire.
> La mia sofferenza è nello scoprire che invece lui ha "desiderato" di tradire.
> ...



Certo che è così, ma poi, dando tempo al tempo, si supera anche questo pensiero ideale e la razionalità vince.
Capisci che era impossibile, o molto molto improbabile, essere l'eccezione...a qualcuno capiterà anche una coppia che vive con questa sintonia, ma, ripeto, è abbastanza raro (e comunque a noi non ci è toccato).
Il tempo fa svanire anche la nostalgia per quello che si pensava (e che non era) e tutto si ricolloca nella nuova realtà.  
Trova il suo posto.
Ed è la ragione, molto più del cuore, a trovare la chiave.


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un divano in paradiso.:carneval:


IO non sò cosa mi toccherà quando sarà il momento, ma non sarà l'inferno, quello me lo sono smazzato in vita


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un divano in paradiso.:carneval:


.
Pensa che noia


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> IO non sò cosa mi toccherà quando sarà il momento, ma non sarà l'inferno, quello me lo sono smazzato in vita


Capisco il dolore del tradito che ho provato anch'io, ma ho un idea diversa dell'inferno. 

Quindi non essere sicuro sai del tuo posto in paradiso :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Pensa che noia


Brunetta avrebbe da disquisire anche con San Pietro su come porta le chiavi secondo me!


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Capisco il dolore del tradito che ho provato anch'io, ma ho un idea diversa dell'inferno.
> 
> Quindi non essere sicuro sai del tuo posto in paradiso :diavoletto::diavoletto::diavoletto:


Comunque grazie della fiducia.
Mi accontento del purgatorio, vicino ai bacchettoni del paradiso sai che noia  e poi bere tutto quel caffè, noooo. L'inferno poi correrei il rischio di ritrovarci la mia ex. No meglio il ourgatorio di sicuro


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Comunque grazie della fiducia.
> Mi accontento del purgatorio, vicino ai bacchettoni del paradiso sai che noia  e poi bere tutto quel caffè, noooo. L'inferno poi correrei il rischio di ritrovarci la mia ex. No meglio il ourgatorio di sicuro


Dai che allora ci ritroviamo! 
Sempre che non ci rincarniamo in qualche orrido animale...


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Dai che allora ci ritroviamo!
> Sempre che non ci rincarniamo in qualche orrido animale...


No reincarnazione no. Ti conservo un posto con vista su mare, monti, laghi, fiume, penso che li si possa.


----------



## iosolo (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> No reincarnazione no. Ti conservo un posto con vista su mare, monti, laghi, fiume, penso che li si possa.


 Ci sto. 
Tra qualche secolo spero!


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci sto.
> Tra qualche secolo spero!


Soltanto, non poniamo limiti alla provvidenza.


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2017)

Pensate ad un viaggio più breve tipo le vacanze


----------



## Fairman (20 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Pensate ad un viaggio più breve tipo le vacanze


Mi sà che forse è meglio


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La coppia può finire anche prima ed il tradimento può essere l'atto conclusivo, come invece quello rigenerante,se è stato stimolato ,provocato ,indotto da chi,l'ha subito (il tradimento).
> Il dopo è subordinato alla fiducia ma, se chi ha avuto da tradito,e le riconosce,delle responsabilità,delle mancanze, credo sia più facile da metabolizzare e, riconoscerla e concederla questa fiducia. Diverso,come credo sia nel tuo caso,ricevere un tradimento non dovuto ad alcun titolo:latitanza familiare,trascuratezza,cattivo comportamento ecc..(stante che la responsabilità principale sia SEMPRE del traditore.). Salvo che queste mancanze pur presenti nella relazione,il tradito non le veda e quindi,non le ammetta (im primo luogo a se stesso). Ma...se la coscienza è a posto, il percorso naturale porterà alla fine della coppia,per mancanza di fiducia, difficoltà ad accettare il torto, non poter concedere attenuanti; cose che comportano un livore continuo e costante e che pregiudicano la possibilità di rimettersi in discussione sia come soggetto che come coppia.


E...sto cercando di fare un percorso di coppia col terapista,proprio per capire se il rapporto fosse già finito prima del tradimento ed eventualmente,capire come ripartire senza zavorre; questo dopo oltre un anno ed aver riconosciuto mie mancanze (ricordo che dopo otto giorni eravamo davanti al mio avvocato per stabilire il percorso della separazione). E poi, abbiamo un figlio piccolo, nonostante la nostra età; poi l'amo ancora....quindi statisticamente non faccio testo (come tutti noi presi nelle nostre singolarità).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Naaaaa con tutti i tuoi cattivi pensieri?! Al massimo proprio uno sgabellino dell'ikea


Ormai me lo sono guadagnato.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Brunetta avrebbe da disquisire anche con San Pietro su come porta le chiavi secondo me!


:rotfl:


----------



## seldon73 (20 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la fra le storie presenti sul forum, e non solo,
> ho  l'impressione che un tradimento porta comunque, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, alla fine della coppia,
> proprio perchè non si riesce più a ricostruire il rapporto di fiducia.
> 
> ...


Io l'ho scoperto da quasi due anni. Mi tradiva con due amanti diversi nello stesso momento.
Stiamo ancora insieme. Il problema non è che non ho più fiducia, ma quello che mi perseguita è la domanda perché, cosa l'ha spinta a farlo. 
Questa storia mi ha portato una grande angoscia, a lei non lo dico......a volte penso se ho fatto bene rimanere. 
Spero che con il tempo tutto passerà

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

*Ieri sera mi ha telefonato.*

Oggi contatterà i ragazzi,  vuole ricostruire un rapporto più sereno, conoscere i rispettivi compagni/e  avere una frequentazione meno sporadica di quella  che è stata in questi ultimi anni.

  Mi ha anche detto che vuole ricostruire con me, che tutto quello che le ho detto lunedì l’ha profondamente ferita,  che l’ha meritato, però non molla.

  Che ha sbagliato enormemente, che non capisce come può aver fatto una mostruosità del genere, come può aver vissuto un periodo così lungo convinta di quello che faceva, senza pensare al male che ne sarebbe potuto venir fuori. 

Ha vissuto questi anni nel rimorso, che le sono mancato tremendamente, mi ama da morire, che le mancano i figli. Vuole la possibilità di ricominciare.

  Dopo il confronto di lunedì, stavo riacquistando un po’ di serenità.  

Non se ne esce.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

La mia parte romantica spera e fa il tifo


----------



## Mat78 (21 Aprile 2017)

Solo tu hai la chiave per uscirne. Io penso e spero di sbagliarmi, che visto che siete un po' avanti con l'età, lei abbia solo paura di restare sola. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia parte romantica spera e fa il tifo


La mia parte disillusa.....


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Oggi contatterà i ragazzi,  vuole ricostruire un rapporto più sereno, conoscere i rispettivi compagni/e  avere una frequentazione meno sporadica di quella  che è stata in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Mi ha anche detto che vuole ricostruire con me, che tutto quello che le ho detto lunedì l’ha profondamente ferita,  che l’ha meritato, però non molla.
> 
> ...


Per me non ha senso . Se volete farvi compagnia visto che gli anni vanno avanti lo capisco . Se invece è la coppia che volete ritrovare per me è insensato .


----------



## spleen (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Oggi contatterà i ragazzi,  vuole ricostruire un rapporto più sereno, conoscere i rispettivi compagni/e  avere una frequentazione meno sporadica di quella  che è stata in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Mi ha anche detto che vuole ricostruire con me, che tutto quello che le ho detto lunedì l’ha profondamente ferita,  che l’ha meritato, però non molla.
> 
> ...


... Il vostro dire sia si per si, no per no. (citazione vangelica).


----------



## iosolo (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per me non ha senso . Se volete farvi compagnia visto che gli anni vanno avanti lo capisco . Se invece è la coppia che volete ritrovare per me è insensato .


Perchè?


----------



## iosolo (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Oggi contatterà i ragazzi,  vuole ricostruire un rapporto più sereno, conoscere i rispettivi compagni/e  avere una frequentazione meno sporadica di quella  che è stata in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Mi ha anche detto che vuole ricostruire con me, che tutto quello che le ho detto lunedì l’ha profondamente ferita,  che l’ha meritato, però non molla.
> 
> ...


Tu come stai?! 
Cosa hai provato dopo che ti ha detto queste cose. 

Tu cosa vuoi?! Non pensare a cosa vuole lei, a cosa gli concederai se ci riproverete, pensa a cosa concederai a te stesso.


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Per me non ha senso . Se volete farvi compagnia visto che gli anni vanno avanti lo capisco . Se invece è la coppia che volete ritrovare per me è insensato .


Perché scusa ?
Dopo anni di separazione scoprissero di amarsi troppo romantico ?
O di voler riprovare 

Tu non stia pensando di perdonare ad es?
Loro anzi avrebbero avuto modo di valutare tante cose


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Oggi contatterà i ragazzi,  vuole ricostruire un rapporto più sereno, conoscere i rispettivi compagni/e  avere una frequentazione meno sporadica di quella  che è stata in questi ultimi anni.
> 
> Mi ha anche detto che vuole ricostruire con me, che tutto quello che le ho detto lunedì l’ha profondamente ferita,  che l’ha meritato, però non molla.
> 
> ...


Vai e comprati questo libro. 
https://www.amazon.it/Lacci-Domenico-Starnone/dp/8806194798
Poi medita.


----------



## patroclo (21 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vai e comprati questo libro.
> https://www.amazon.it/Lacci-Domenico-Starnone/dp/8806194798
> Poi medita.


secondo me Starnone ci dovrà devovere parte dei diritti


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché scusa ?
> Dopo anni di separazione scoprissero di amarsi troppo romantico ?
> O di voler riprovare
> 
> ...


Carola,mi trovi sempre d'accordo con ciò che dici....Poi se assomigli a Gloria Guida...
Peccato....forse in un'altra vita....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> secondo me Starnone ci dovrà devovere parte dei diritti


.
Scaricato ora sul kindle


----------



## iosolo (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Scaricato ora sul kindle


Siamo in due


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Carola,mi trovi sempre d'accordo con ciò che dici....Poi se assomigli a Gloria Guida...
> Peccato....forse in un'altra vita....


Hai per caso il 730 di Gionni Dorelli????


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Carola,mi trovi sempre d'accordo con ciò che dici....Poi se assomigli a Gloria Guida...
> Peccato....forse in un'altra vita....



In un 'altra vita anche la somiglianza oramai ..
Però davvero potrebbe essere bello ...


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Hai per caso il 730 di Gionni Dorelli????


Negativo


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Negativo


Scusa,Carola,mo Blaise è indisposto,mi ha chiesto di curarti in sua assenza...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...to_f773791a-7564-11df-b7f2-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusa,Carola,mo Blaise è indisposto,mi ha chiesto di curarti in sua assenza...


Curala bene, mi raccomando. Indisposto? Naaaaa sto alla grande: in crociera con la mia dolce metà


----------



## Divì (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13044
> 
> View attachment 13045
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/spettacoli/1...to_f773791a-7564-11df-b7f2-00144f02aabe.shtml


Ho visto e ho letto.

Penso che il loro prendersi e lasciarsi sia stato sempre chiaro ad entrambi e senza sotterfugi.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> In un 'altra vita anche la somiglianza oramai ..
> Però davvero potrebbe essere bello ...


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

Tutti in partenza per we super lungo ?


----------



## Divì (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutti in partenza per we super lungo ?


Io sto a casa a riposarmi. Si fa per dire: commissioni, fiera del libro, 730 ......

Andrò al mare il prossimo we.


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutti in partenza per we super lungo ?


Vado al mare, ho una casetta. Pesce fresco, tanto sole, forse anche qualche bagno sperando mi rinfreschi le idee.

Ah, tutto rigorosamente da solo.


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutti in partenza per we super lungo ?


E' confermato il tuo viaggio in Marocco?


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Vado al mare, ho una casetta. Pesce fresco, tanto sole, forse anche qualche bagno sperando mi rinfreschi le idee.
> 
> Ah, tutto rigorosamente da solo.


Pesce ne mangerò tanto pure io , bagno non ho tempo .


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' confermato il tuo viaggio in Marocco?


Si , partirò da Malpensa domenica pomeriggio .


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Io ponte a casa
Forse un giro domenica pomeriggio


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ponte a casa
> Forse un giro domenica pomeriggio


Dove vai di bello ? Io avrei voglia di andare sul lago maggiore


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Dove vai di bello ? Io avrei voglia di andare sul lago maggiore


Controlli il mio cellulare ?


----------



## insane (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tutti in partenza per we super lungo ?


Ma magari, sono on call fino a venerdi' prossimo


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Controlli il mio cellulare ?


Perché ? Vai al lago ?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché ? Vai al lago ?


99/100 si


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2017)

Già mi vedo il quadretto.. 99,9% che va a finire così


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ho visto e ho letto.
> 
> Penso che il loro prendersi e lasciarsi sia stato sempre chiaro ad entrambi e senza sotterfugi.


Eheeee si litiga perché lui beve l'espresso e lei il caffè inglese..?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Vado al mare, ho una casetta. Pesce fresco, tanto sole, forse anche qualche bagno sperando mi rinfreschi le idee.
> 
> Ah, tutto rigorosamente da solo.


Io non ho niente da fare...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già mi vedo il quadretto.. 99,9% che va a finire così


Ora io non so come va a finire (@francoff porta pazienza ) ma so per certo come è finito il nostro incontro


----------



## Skorpio (21 Aprile 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ora io non so come va a finire (@francoff porta pazienza ) ma so per certo come è finito il nostro incontro



...


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho niente da fare...


Se hai il passaporto domenica dai dove trovarmi


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora io non so come va a finire (@francoff porta pazienza ) ma so per certo come è finito il nostro incontro


Io sarò al mare


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho niente da fare...


E' una proposta? Scusa forse sono un po old


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se hai il passaporto domenica dai dove trovarmi


Visto [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che pensi male
Non mi considera


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Io sarò al mare


Beato te


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se hai il passaporto domenica dai dove trovarmi





leroluni ha detto:


> E' una proposta? Scusa forse sono un po old


Per ridere.
Chi mi si piglia?!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ridere.
> Chi mi si piglia?!


Quando smetterai di sottovalutarti sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

Noi gita a scoprire una bella città italiana e poi un po di mare 
I ragazzi sono a mille io sono stanca morta ma felice di partire


----------



## Carola (21 Aprile 2017)

In Qsti frangenti ripenso ad anni e anni fa e noi 5 insieme ...è un po di groppo c'è inutile 
Ma poi penso anche che tutti gli ultimi ponti 
li ho fatti da sola partendo con i miei ragazzi e spesso aspettandomi una chiamata che non arrivava mai 

A volte ho rimosso certe serate a guidare da sola con loro tre addormentati dietro 
Per carità si fa eh però non ero felice no


Acqua passata 
Buon ponte a tutti


----------



## trilobita (21 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> In Qsti frangenti ripenso ad anni e anni fa e noi 5 insieme ...è un po di groppo c'è inutile
> Ma poi penso anche che tutti gli ultimi ponti
> li ho fatti da sola partendo con i miei ragazzi e spesso aspettandomi una chiamata che non arrivava mai
> 
> ...


Grazie.Ti penserò lunedì dal lavoro...


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Beato te


A Tangeri mica a casa !


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ridere.
> Chi mi si piglia?!


Perchè lo pensi ?


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ridere.
> *Chi mi si piglia?!*


.
in genere il proverbio dice :*chi si loda si sbroda *.
Non è che nel tuo caso sia l'incontrario?:sonar:


----------



## francoff (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per ridere.
> Chi mi si piglia?!


Tanto per avere una idea : quanti cammelli vali ?


----------



## francoff (22 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> In Qsti frangenti ripenso ad anni e anni fa e noi 5 insieme ...è un po di groppo c'è inutile
> Ma poi penso anche che tutti gli ultimi ponti
> li ho fatti da sola partendo con i miei ragazzi e spesso aspettandomi una chiamata che non arrivava mai
> 
> ...


Grazie Carolina , e' proprio quello di cui ho bisogno visto il compleanno di mio figlio !  per te


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Tanto per avere una idea : quanti cammelli vali ?


Troppo forte


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Perchè lo pensi ?


Perché non mi piaccio.



francoff ha detto:


> Tanto per avere una idea : quanti cammelli vali ?


Ci mancherebbero solo i cammelli :rotfl:


----------



## Divì (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non mi piaccio.


Chi si piace? Forse Naomi Campbell e vedi che antipatica caratteriale.

Ci mancherebbero solo i cammelli :rotfl:[/QUOTE]

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Chi si piace? Forse Naomi Campbell e vedi che antipatica caratteriale.
> 
> Ci mancherebbero solo i cammelli :rotfl:


C'è stato un tempo che mi piacevo molto e non ero neanche antipatica come Naomi :nuke:


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non mi piaccio.
> 
> 
> La visione che abbiamo di noi, quasi  mai coincide con quella di chi ci guarda,
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché non mi piaccio.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ci stai provando???????


Tu scansati e fatti i fatti tuoi  :cooldue:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> La visione che abbiamo di noi, quasi  mai coincide con quella di chi ci guarda,
> siamo noi a pensare che gli altri ci vedano come noi  ci vediamo.
> 
> Per me le donne sono tutte belle.


Dici davvero? :lipstick:


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> leroluni ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ci stai provando???????
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu scansati e fatti i fatti tuoi  :cooldue:



Va bene lo faccio subito (ma lo sai sono un curiosone...)


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici davvero? :lipstick:


Avrò miliardi di difetti, ma non dico le bugie


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Be legalmente il mio stato civile indica *libero*.
> E poi i
> ragionamenti dii Brunetta sono coinvolgenti,  anche se, non lo dire a nessuno, a  volte non riesco a comprenderli per intero


Anche il mio.
E poi metto a posto i quote.
È l'unica cosa che metto a posto :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> delfino curioso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Be legalmente il mio stato civile indica libero.
> ...


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il mio.
> E poi metto a posto i quote.
> È l'unica cosa che metto a posto :rotfl:


Qui sta nascendo qualcosa mi sa........


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Hai ragione a questo punto mi "butterei" vediamo se "raccoglie".:up:


Aggiustate sti quote! :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Qui sta nascendo qualcosa mi sa........


Più tardi. Devo andare a prendere il latte. :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiustate sti quote! :incazzato:


....la situazione stà diventando ingarbugliata........


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il mio.
> E poi metto a posto i quote.
> È l'unica cosa che metto a posto :rotfl:


Comunque sono sobrio, e  non mi faccio, doti da aggiungere al non dico mai bugie


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più tardi. Devo andare a prendere il latte. :up:


E io vado in barca col mio amico o Pietro il pescatore (non quel Pietro un altro)


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....la situazione stà diventando ingarbugliata........


Geloso?


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Geloso?


No, contento per voi.....:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (22 Aprile 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> No, contento per voi.....:rotfl:


Più che altro per lei...lui,povero,ancora non è uscito dalla brutta situazione precedente che....


----------



## Fairman (22 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Più che altro per lei...lui,povero,ancora non è uscito dalla brutta situazione precedente che....


  L’incontro di lunedì, dopo anni di silenzio, è stato importante. 

In questi anni mi sono sempre chiesto: ho  fatto bene a divorziare ?
 Perché nonostante il dolore che porta un tradimento come il suo, non è possibile dimenticare una vita  con tre figli insieme.
 Quest’incontro mi ha tolto i dubbi.
Non l’amo più, quella donna che ho amato non c’è più, al suo posto un’altra persona eguale ma diversa, forse anche migliore ammesso che questo sia possibile, ma che io non voglio conoscere.  
  Lei in questi giorni incontrerà i figli, non so come andrà ma sarei lieto se ricostruissero un rapporto meno glaciale di questi anni, io non mi intrometterò.
 Appena lei avrà concluso questa fase, la vedrò per dirle che questo rimettersi insieme non potrà mai più accadere, e le darò le motivazione chiare che ho nella mente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’incontro di lunedì, dopo anni di silenzio, è stato importante.
> 
> In questi anni mi sono sempre chiesto: ho  fatto bene a divorziare ?
> Perché nonostante il dolore che porta un tradimento come il suo, non è possibile dimenticare una vita  con tre figli insieme.
> ...


Mi sembrano tutte buone cose.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> L’incontro di lunedì, dopo anni di silenzio, è stato importante.
> 
> In questi anni mi sono sempre chiesto: ho  fatto bene a divorziare ?
> Perché nonostante il dolore che porta un tradimento come il suo, non è possibile dimenticare una vita  con tre figli insieme.
> ...



Mi fa piacere che dopo tutto questo tempo hai avuto le tue risposte, questo ti permetterà di chiudere con serenità una parte della tua vita e di andare avanti.


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

*Si sono Visti*

Ieri sera, dopo essersi sentiti  nei giorni scorsi,  la mia ex e i nostri figli si sono incontrati.

  Gradualmente, senza parlare del passato, si sono raccontati, come fà chi non si vede da tanto.

  I tempi sono maturi, i loro rapporti a poco a poco, si normalizzeranno.

Oggi lei mi ha chiamato, era contenta per ieri, mi ha chiesto di pranzare insieme domenica, ma  ho declinato l’invito.

 Le ho ricordato che  resta valido quanto  detto il lunedì di pasqua, e che non voglio mi ritelefoni  se lo scopo e il riprovarci.

Per le altre cose io ci sono, con i paletti , ma ci sono.


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo essersi sentiti  nei giorni scorsi,  la mia ex e i nostri figli si sono incontrati.
> 
> Gradualmente, senza parlare del passato, si sono raccontati, come fà chi non si vede da tanto.
> 
> ...


I
 mportante è non farsi trascinare dal passato, sia quello felice che quello negativo, in situazioni che in realtà non si vogliono vivere


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> I
> mportante è non farsi trascinare dal passato, sia quello felice che quello negativo, in situazioni che in realtà non si vogliono vivere


Si, ho voglio di aria fresca da respirare, e ho anche deciso di diventare un bastardo.


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Si, ho voglio di aria fresca da respirare, e ho anche deciso di diventare un bastardo.


anche io ho voglia di aria fresca....di essere bastardo no...di stare bene io


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> anche io ho voglia di aria fresca....di essere bastardo no...di stare bene io


Per stare bene, ho bisogno di diventare bastardo.

Per cambiare aria forse andrò a Cupertino.
 Dovrei andarci per lavoro un paio di settimane a Giugno o Luglio, anche se lo vorrei evitare, mi scoccia tutto questo tempo senza vedere i figli.


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> anche io ho voglia di aria fresca....di essere bastardo no...di stare bene io


Cosa pensi di fare per stare bene con te stesso?


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Per stare bene, ho bisogno di diventare bastardo.
> 
> Per cambiare aria forse andrò a Cupertino.
> Dovrei andarci per lavoro un paio di settimane a Giugno o Luglio, anche se lo vorrei evitare, mi scoccia tutto questo tempo senza vedere i figli.


Bella,vi abita una mia collega statunitense,trombonista scrittrice,dice che è un paradiso,prima abitava nella grande mela,quindi...


----------



## Fairman (26 Aprile 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Bella,vi abita una mia collega statunitense,trombonista scrittrice,dice che è un paradiso,prima abitava nella grande mela,quindi...


Trombonista in senso musicale giusto?


----------



## trilobita (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Trombonista in senso musicale giusto?


Si,si,certo,nessun doppio senso...purtroppo!


----------



## francoff (26 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Cosa pensi di fare per stare bene con te stesso?


Nel Non  privarmi o negarmi ciò che mi fa stare bene


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

La serenità è un buon obiettivo.


----------



## Fairman (28 Aprile 2017)

*Ho letto un bell'articolo*

che allego. 
Non è che dica cose che molte di voi non abbiano già scritto, ma mi ha colpito, per lo stile semplice, che è forse quello di cui a volte c'è bisogno. 
Oh, se non vi piace, amici come prima.

*E' possibile perdonare un tradimento?*​ *di Caterina Steri *
Il filosofo francese Jankélévitch dice che _non è meritevole di perdono quel tradimento in cui si vuol far credere al tradito e a se stessi che niente sia cambiato_. Non potrei essere più d’accordo in quanto già *il tradimento è di per sé un grosso cambiamento, una grossa frattura.

*

*Il perdono del tradimento richiede una vera e propria elaborazione come quella di un lutto *e un tempo parecchio lungo per poter essere superato. E’ comunque possibile, se entrambi i componenti della coppia hanno la volontà di farlo. *Se si riesce a perdonare e a superare l’evento la coppia potrebbe uscirne più matura di prima.

*

Perdonare richiede un lungo lavoro e un grosso impiego di energie. E’ inutile pretendere di poterlo fare subito dopo la scoperta. Bisogna sicuramente vivere per bene la rabbia e la delusione: si è di fronte infatti ad un enorme sconvolgimento emotivo.


Solo una volta elaborata la fase emotiva o che almeno i _toni_ si siano ridotti, si potrà affrontare nella coppia il motivo per cui sia avvenuto il tradimento. *A volte occorre arrivare alla consapevolezza che il tradimento sia stata la conseguenza di una problematica della coppia che non è stata affrontata, tantomeno risolta.* Ciò non esclude che il partner infedele debba prendersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni.


*Non penso si possa dire rigidamente che sia giusto o sbagliato perdonare un tradimento. * Forse bisogna chiedersi se siamo in grado di farlo, ovvero se riusciremmo a continuare la relazione potendo viverla serenamente e senza il patema d’animo che prima o poi riaccada. Infatti, *molti confondono il perdono con la sopportazione*. Ma quest’ultima può solo portare ad uno stato di logorazione in cui pur di stare con l’altro si soffocano i propri vissuti, o almeno si prova a farlo. Continueranno invece a viver male, a controllare l’altro e ad avere sempre dubbi. Questo è un apparente perdono che è più indirizzato a prevenire un ulteriore tradimento.


*Perdonare inoltre, non significa dimenticare*, ma riuscire a ricordare senza provare ogni volta quel logorante dolore che si è avuto al momento della scoperta.


*Non significa nemmeno restare per paura di perdere l’altro. *A volte si viene traditi perché l’amore è finito o non c’è mai stato. Chiedetevi quindi se valga la pena stare con una persona che non vi ama.


*Perdonare non significa vantare un credito a vita con l’altro *(alcuni cercano di pareggiare i conti con un altro tradimento), recriminando sempre l’evento e rinfacciando in eterno il torto subito.


*Perdonare non è un atto di clemenza*, ma la messa in discussione di tutto ciò che è stato fino ad allora.


Il vero perdono implica il riuscire a fidarsi nuovamente dell’altro. Lo si può fare concentrandosi più su se stessi e sui propri sentimenti, sulle aspettative e le delusioni. Sul fatto che possa valerne davvero la pena ricominciare con un’altra prospettiva, non facendo finta che nulla sia successo. *Occorre infatti trovare un nuovo equilibrio per il rapporto che ha pur sempre subito una grossa ferita. 

*
Nel momento in cui i membri della coppia hanno la volontà di stare insieme il terapeuta può lavorare con entrambi o singolarmente. *L’obiettivo della terapia non è però quello di stare insieme a tutti i costi, ma decidere se rimanere insieme perché ne vale la pena ricominciare dopo la terribile rottura e con importanti cambiamenti o separarsi senza mancarsi più di rispetto. *


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Tu cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa ne pensi?


 Ritrovo molte affinità con le cose mie.



Non è che le esternazioni del filosofo  Jankélévitch  siano assiomi, ma quando dice “ _non è meritevole di perdono quel tradimento in cui si vuol far credere al tradito e a se stessi che niente sia cambiato”,_
_non posso non ricordare che per tanto tempo lei ha taciuto e non ha mai voluto parlarne con me, chiedendo subito il silenzio stampa e solo il  guardare avanti, proprio come se non fosse successo niente._
_Quest’atteggiamento fu distruttivo.

_

*“Perdonare inoltre, non significa dimenticare*, ma riuscire a ricordare senza provare ogni volta quel logorante dolore che si è avuto al momento della scoperta.”



I primi mesi per mè furono tremendi, avevo sempre il pensiero fisso al suo tradimento, e questo pensiero  non mi abbandonava mai. Dopo il divorzio, non vedendola e al passare del tempo, le cose sono migliorate. Ma ancora adesso, se in tv o in un film o anche una barzelletta viene fuori la parola tradimento, mi risalgono le paranoie e quella diventa una giornata del c…….



Ecco non riuscendo a dimenticare io non posso perdonare, anche se questa parola è roboante, ti dà il peso di una decisione che riguarda anche la vita di un’altra persona, e questo mi pesa, ma io non potrò mai più fidarmi di lei, anche se sono convinto che lei oggi sia pienamente consapevole del suo errore.
Lei forse è cambiata, io sono rimasto dov’ero.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Ritrovo molte affinità con le cose mie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusami se lo chiedo, hai mai pensato di rifarti una vita


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Scusami se lo chiedo, hai mai pensato di rifarti una vita


Credo che questo sia il punto.
Non che sia necessario avere una storia, ma è indispensabile pensare di poterla avere.


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

Originariamente Scritto da *Cuore infranto*  
                 Scusami se lo chiedo, hai mai pensato di rifarti una vita






Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che questo sia il punto.
> Non che sia necessario avere una storia, ma è indispensabile pensare di poterla avere.


Se per storia intendiamo relazioni, diciamolo pure tanto siamo adulti, solo di sesso, la natura ha le sue esigenze, sono singol, ci sono  sempre "certe notti c'hai qualche ferita che qualche tua amica disinfetterà".

Se per storia, come invece suppongo tu voglia dire,  una relazione affettiva stabile, la risposta è no, ma non perchè io sia chiuso a quest'idea, ma perchè, non ho incontrato, fino ad adesso, nessuno che mi abbia suscitato grandi sensazioni.

Se dovessi avere una relazione stabile, dovrei essere innamorato nuovamente, cosa che non mi precludo, 
ma non voglio una relazione per compagnia.

Anagraficamente non sono più un ragazzo, ma è il corpo ad invecchiare non la mente, e il cuore sta nella mente.


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Cuore infranto*
> Scusami se lo chiedo, hai mai pensato di rifarti una vita
> 
> 
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Cuore infranto*
> Scusami se lo chiedo, hai mai pensato di rifarti una vita
> 
> 
> ...


Se citi il Liga entro in competizione con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ti avverto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se citi il Liga entro in competizione con @_Brunetta_ ti avverto


Ti piace vincere facile :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile :carneval::rotfl:


Scema


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se citi il Liga entro in competizione con @_Brunetta_ ti avverto



Correrò il rischio


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile :carneval::rotfl:


Quando scrivi sul forum, mi piaci, a volte non sempre concordo, ma apprezzo sempre.

Invece, se posso permettermi, non mi piace quello che si legge tra le righe quando parli di te in prima persona.

  Tieni sempre presente che la pelle fa le rughe,
i capelli diventano bianchi,
i giorni si trasformano in anni.


  Però ciò che è importante non cambia;
la tua forza e la tua convinzione non hanno età.

Il tuo spirito è la colla di qualsiasi tela di ragno.


  Dietro ogni linea di arrivo c’è una linea di partenza.

Dietro ogni successo c’è un’altra delusione.


  Fino a quando sei viva, sentiti viva.
Se ti manca ciò che facevi, torna a farlo.

Non vivere di foto ingiallite…
insisti anche se tutti si aspettano che abbandoni.


  Non lasciare che si arrugginisca il ferro che c’è in te.

Fai in modo che invece che compassione, ti portino rispetto.


  Quando a causa degli anni non potrai correre, cammina veloce.
Quando non potrai camminare veloce, cammina.


  Quando non potrai camminare, usa il bastone.

Però non trattenerti mai!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Quando scrivi sul forum, mi piaci, a volte non sempre concordo, ma apprezzo sempre.
> 
> Invece, se posso permettermi, non mi piace quello che si legge tra le righe quando parli di te in prima persona.
> 
> ...


Grazie al cielo non mi manca il contatto con la realtà.
Madre Teresa ha ragione, dico lo stesso. Ma odio chi si esalta.


----------



## Fairman (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo non mi manca il contatto con la realtà.
> Madre Teresa ha ragione, dico lo stesso. Ma odio chi si esalta.


Non è che volessi descriverti, non ti conosco, ma è molto bella.

Ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui calza sulla vita di tutti. 

Sei troppo forte, comunque, penso non sono tanti quelli che la conoscono (meno male che non ho detto che l'ho scritta io).


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> Non è che volessi descriverti, non ti conosco, ma è molto bella.
> 
> Ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui calza sulla vita di tutti.
> 
> Sei troppo forte, comunque, penso non sono tanti quelli che la conoscono (meno male che non ho detto che l'ho scritta io).


Sì è molto bella e piena di forza e di speranza. 
Grazie comunque


----------



## reverse (30 Aprile 2017)

*grazie a tutti.*

Intervengo qui... Volevo ringraziare tutti, vi ho letti e mi siete stati di grande aiuto e fonte di riflessioni che spero siano "vere" e che mi portino a un qualcosa di definitivo, una volta per tutte.

Magari tra non molto scrivo la mia storia ma non ora; le bocce si stan fermando (credo) ma ferme ancor non sono. 

grazie, per ora basta così.


----------



## mistral (1 Maggio 2017)

reverse ha detto:


> Intervengo qui... Volevo ringraziare tutti, vi ho letti e mi siete stati di grande aiuto e fonte di riflessioni che spero siano "vere" e che mi portino a un qualcosa di definitivo, una volta per tutte.
> 
> Magari tra non molto scrivo la mia storia ma non ora; le bocce si stan fermando (credo) ma ferme ancor non sono.
> 
> grazie, per ora basta così.


Quando vuoi siamo qui


----------



## nina (1 Maggio 2017)

leroluni ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che mi dai più o meno direttamente del cornuto, generalizzando e includendo anche tutti coloro che nel forum partecipano a queste discussioni, che per molti/e, rappresentano o hanno rappresentato un momento infausto nella loro vita, ti assicuro molto peggio che un lutto
> Mi rendo conto che a un chiavatore seriale, anzi altrui cornificatore, quale tu dici di essere o sei, poco importa, può essere  un vanto dire ai cornuti che tu sei un cornificatore.
> 
> Addirittura niente toglie dal punto di vista delle probabilità, che tu possa aver cornificato anche qualche  utente che in queste pagine cerca conforto ai suoi problemi.
> ...


Sei un signore. Ho letto i tuoi interventi e lasciatelo dire, sei un signore.


----------

